# Schiit Asgard: Unboxing and First Impressions



## jude

*The Schiit Asgard* arrived today.  It was packed well, and it seems to have arrived in perfect condition.
   
  The Schiit Asgard's fit-and-finish seems quite good.   We're not talking Luxman P-1 luxuriousness here, but, at just a hair over _one-tenth_ the price of the Luxman, that's hardly a fair comparison.  (I only mention the Luxman, as I currently have the Asgard placed atop it, as you'll see in a couple of the photos below.)
   
  Certainly, the sense of build quality and the quality of the Schiit Asgard's chassis are _far_ more than one would expect for--get this--$249.00.  And that price is far more remarkable in consideration of the fact that this thing is made in the USA, from mostly USA-sourced parts.
   
  One of my first questions for Schiit's Jason Stoddard was whether or not they have these priced to make a viable business out of the Asgard (and the upcoming Valhalla), in response to which he insisted that they can.
   
  I've only just started listening to the Schiit Asgard, and will definitely listen to it more before posting much in the way of sonic impressions.  I will say this, though:  if Jason is telling it like it is--if they can really make a viable business of USA-made amps at these price points--there will be some nervous desktop headphone amp makers out there, in the U.S., in China, and everywhere else.  Jason and Mike Moffatt (the other Schiit founder) have audio design chops, beyond any question, Jason formerly with Sumo, and Mike formerly with Theta.  Many key designs and products from each of those companies (Sumo and Theta) came from the minds and hands of these guys.  That they're now dedicated to developing and selling headphone amps at these price points (the Valhalla is expected to release at $349.00) is, to me (and I'm sure to many of you), very very interesting.
   
  I'll post more about my discussion(s) with Jason Stoddard later.  For now, here are some unboxing photos.  (For full-sized photos, you can see the Flickr gallery by *clicking here*.)
   



   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   


   
​   
​ (Since the Schiit Asgard is designed to be particularly well suited for low-impedance headphones, I thought I'd break out a few.)​


----------



## smeggy

Nice, I like and will have


----------



## manaox2

I really like the looks and pricing. The name definitely made me laugh too, can't wait for reviews on this one.


----------



## SolidSnake3

very interested in this amp, looks amazing and the price is solid, can't wait for the review!


----------



## Lil' Knight

I really like the design. Very simple but still elegant. Would love to see more internal pics.


----------



## loveholic

Could we see some internal pics.


----------



## reiserFS

Oh boy, look at that sexy case. How about some internal pictures?


----------



## Mr Joboto

Very sleek. iLike


----------



## Cankin

Looks great and very affordable, waiting for internal photos and formal review.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Whoa! I hope you like the way it sounds!
   
  I posted a couple of internals (admittedly very bad iPhone shots) on the other thread.


----------



## SPACEACE

Man that thing looks amazing!!!  Can't wait for the sound review.
  About time a company steps up with a nice looking (and hopefully sounding) amp in a decent price range. 
   Most of them are WAY overpriced imo..  Hell even the low price chinese amps are making them rich. 
  Even at $300 US  in China thats about 3 months US salary.
  I know an amp isn't worth 3 months of my pay 
   I'll be placing an order soon!!!   Even if it sounds like a cmoy, at $250 it's a steal..I think?


----------



## aamefford

Wow, I'll never get past the name...  It does look lovely, though.


----------



## Zink

I think the name is getting publicity right now which is good. In the future if these amps become dominant in their price ranges because of SQ, build quality and US sourcing I think the name will be less important but always give the amps a strong brand.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





zink said:


> I think the name is getting publicity right now which is good. In the future if these amps become dominant in their price ranges because of SQ, build quality and US sourcing I think the name will be less important but always give the amps a strong brand.


 

 Well, you know what they say...Schiit happens!  I just got my shipping notice at 11amPDT.  Fast work Jason!
  I am really looking forward to finding out how this baby sounds.  I will report back.


----------



## Skrying

Strongly considering the Asgrad. I like the design, it seems to be a very promising amp and most importantly the manual on the Schiit website for the Asgrad is rather funny and very down to earth.


----------



## nbourbaki

Any initial impressions yet?  Curious minds want to know.


----------



## DoingOK




----------



## DeadBoys

It certainly is a nice looking unit, especially for the price but the Valhalla has it licked in this respect (IMVHO of course).
  Glad to see there there are a few accessories that come bundled too; a very nice touch. Also, all thier units come with a 5 year warranty.
  I'll be waiting paitently for impressions.


----------



## chesebert

I would like to the know the following specs:
  1. rise time (10-90%, 1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
  2. slew rate (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
  3. settling time (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
  4. max Wrms power into 8, 32, and 300 Ohm.
  5. input Z
  6. output Z
   
  I apologize if this has been published elsewhere.


----------



## Trysaeder

Hate how the jack is to the right of the knob. 
  Inconvenient.


----------



## rhfactor1

If you look at internal pictures of the Asgard the jack is placed on the right hand side not for looks-but this is where the electronics board is placed. Almost the entire left side of the amplifier is taken up by the transformer.


----------



## rhfactor1

"jude" we need some listening impressions please..........just a general listening impression would be sufficient for right now. I'd like to know if the Asgard is right for me (I hate to beg and grovel-but I'll do it if I have to). Happy Listening.


----------



## kingtz

Looks so nice, and the Valhalla is even sexier! Can't wait to read more about how this and the Valhalla compare to other models at this $250-350 price range - namely the LD MKIII which I'm also considering at this point.


----------



## Townyj

Wow... that price point is insane, hope these perform rather well. Digging the website layout aswell.


----------



## metalgear

Looks like a good contender against the Burson 160 Headphone amp.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

What is the phono to mini jack cable seen in the pictures for? Does it come with a power cable or do you have to source your own?
   
  I will join in the praise for the looks, superb.


----------



## laxlife1234

I think I am going to take a chance and instead of buying a pair of Westone 3's try this with my Denon D5000's, it looks actually really nice.


----------



## Caphead78

I'm really looking forward to your impressions; I am planning on getting HD 600s and need an amp to complement them near this price point.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> I would like to the know the following specs:
> 1. rise time (10-90%, 1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
> 2. slew rate (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
> 3. settling time (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);


 

 @chesebert
  Why? Have you discovered how square wave response directly relates to sound quality? Please tell.
   
  @Jude
  Just a feeling that you're on thin ice. If you give this amp an amazing review you are going to pI55-off all of the other vendors of low priced amps that currently support your site. It might be more reasonable to pass the amp out for independent review, so that you can retain impartiality. Just my opinion.


----------



## jude

I've been contacted and asked for impressions.  I'm swamped at the moment, but here are some bulletpoints:
   
  PROS:

 So far, it easily and very nicely drives all low-impedance full-size headphones I tried with it (SHURE SRH840, Grado HF-2, Grado HF-1, Grado GS-1000, Sennheiser HD380 Pro) very nicely.
 It also drives the Sennheiser HD600/650 very nicely.  The Sennheiser HD800 (which I find to be very amp-picky) is also nicely compatible with the Asgard--that pairing (HD800/Asgard) makes a very nice budget rig (if you can call any rig with a $1400 headphone in it "budget").
 The sound signature is on the smooth side, which I like--still detailed, but on the smoother side.  It has a nice sense of ease with pretty much everything I've plugged into it.  If you want analytical, look elsewhere.
 The Asgard has nice jump--it hasn't felt underpowered at all.  In fact, the Asgard seems to me to have ample reserves of power for most of what we'd use it for (normal non-K1000 headphones).  I've not yet driven it to where it loses any poise--keep in mind that I don't listen loud, so my testing in this regard has been rather transient.  I haven't tried it with my AKG K340 yet, which I've found to be a challenging headphone to drive.
 It is quiet with all full-sized headphones I've tried with it.
 It's $249.00.
   
  CONS:

 It can drive my custom IEMs, but the isolation of the IEMs (plus their sensitivity), does reveal some of the Asgard's self-noise, however low-level.  In short, it's not as quiet as most of the good portable amps I've tried with the same IEMs.  Still, the noise is low-level enough that the Asgard is still very listenable with IEMs.  (But don't make it your first choice of amp if driving UE18 Pros or JH13 Pros is your primary thing.)
 It runs hot.  This doesn't personally bother me, but some consider that a con, so I thought I'd mention it.  If you ordered the Asgard and the heat surprises you, you must've ordered it without seeing their website, as they make clear mention of the copious heat.
 The Asgard emits a very mild mechanical hum (from the transformer interacting with the chassis).  I didn't even notice it until I moved my rig from my work office to my home office (the latter having less ambient noise).  It is very mild, very low level--from where I sit, my laptop's fan kicking up masks it.  The quieter your listening environs, the more likely you are to hear it (obviously).  I want to emphasize that it's mechanical, and does not come through the output (you won't hear it through the headphones).  I'm not bothered by it; but I think part of that is tempered by the low price, and the Asgard's performance otherwise so far.
   
  Also in the pros, the styling is very nice, and I think will find favor with many folks, especially at the price (I still can't believe the price).  One other small con:  I wish the RCA jacks were spaced a bit further apart.  My Cardas Golden Reference RCA plugs are pressing against each other (but they still plug in and work fine).
   
  Again, sorry so brief, but it's still very early with the amp, and I'm simply pressed for time at the moment.
   
  Long story short on the early impressions:  the Asgard is, to my ears, much more than $249.00 worth of amp, in terms of sound quality and versatility.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





leny said:


> @Jude
> Just a feeling that you're on thin ice. If you give this amp an amazing review you are going to pI55-off all of the other vendors of low priced amps that currently support your site. It might be more reasonable to pass the amp out for independent review, so that you can retain impartiality. Just my opinion.


 

  
  Since site's founding in 2001, I've used what I've used, independent of whether or not a Sponsor made it.  Sometimes the pieces I choose happen to be made by Sponsors, sometimes they're not.  I've brought one of my rigs to me to L.A. CanJam and CanJam at RMAF (2009), and it hardly looked like a Sponsor poster rig (although there were certainly Sponsor pieces within it).
   
  I know you posted this before I posted what I just posted above this (in the post above this), but I'll say it again:  so far, the Schiit Audio Asgard is, to my ears, performing way above its $249.00 price, and, if Schiit Audio can make _and_ support these amps in the long run (assuming my first impressions are consistent with long-term use and reliability of the product(s)), I think Schiit Audio has serious potential to shake up the marketplace here (it seems that may have already started, actually)--whether or not they ever sponsor the site.


----------



## Zink

For some reason the styling reminds me of an xbox 360 or some other consumer AV device. I think that is another thing that helps to set Shiit apart.


----------



## Caphead78

Quote: 





jude said:


> Long story short on the early impressions:  the Asgard is, to my ears, much more than $249.00 worth of amp, in terms of sound quality and versatility.


 

 Thank you for taking the time to post your impressions! This just may be the anchor of my next big upgrade.


----------



## Clusterfunk

Well, I'm glad I bought one. I don't have it yet, but I assume I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





jude said:


> I've used what I've used,


 
   
  It doesn't matter what you use, but one day it _will _matter what you promote. Whether you choose to see that or not is not my problem; I simply hope it doesn't come back to bite you.
   
   
   
  Regarding the heat of the amp, the output devices are screwed to the base, so raising it off the deck by an inch or so should help.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





leny said:


> @chesebert
> Why? Have you discovered how square wave response directly relates to sound quality? Please tell.
> 
> @Jude
> Just a feeling that you're on thin ice. If you give this amp an amazing review you are going to pI55-off all of the other vendors of low priced amps that currently support your site. It might be more reasonable to pass the amp out for independent review, so that you can retain impartiality. Just my opinion.


 
  square wave can be represented by a combination of DC, sine and cosine waves of different frequencies and amplitudes.  It's an important waveform to measure many parameters of an audio amplifier. If you can think of music signal, at one instance, as a combination of DC, sine and cosine waves of different frequencies and amplitude, you will appreciate the utility of square wave.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





jude said:


> I've been contacted and asked for impressions.  I'm swamped at the moment, but here are some bulletpoints:
> 
> PROS:
> 
> ...


 

 I have a Matrix M Stage driving all my headphones and it was 270.00 delivered runs cool for class A and no hum. Could be another alternative. The best part it does not sound like a budget amp.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> square wave can be represented by a combination of DC, sine and cosine waves of different frequencies and amplitudes.  It's an important waveform to measure many parameters of an audio amplifier. If you can think of music signal, at one instance, as a combination of DC, sine and cosine waves of different frequencies and amplitude, you will appreciate the utility of square wave.


 

 Yes I know a music signal can be dissociated into component parts, but _IT NEVER IS _unless you push it into a meter. As far as I know it only has value in respect of looking at an oscilloscope trace, and does not actually tell you how it will sound. I may be wrong, and if you have any references that link square wave response to sound quality please post them, as I would be happy to learn more.


----------



## rhfactor1

"Jude", thanks for the initial impression bulletpoints, sounds like the major cons of mechanical noise and noise floor issues with iems. are far outweighted by the  the pros of smooth and powerful SQ with almost all other HP's. I believe there is a "fair warning" statement for someone using a lower than 32 ohm HP's that the Asgard may not be the best amplification for these. And it is fairly pronounced in the Shiit.com website that the Asgard will run warm possibly to the touch. Next up a Shiit Asgard vs. Matrix M Stage throwdown, (might even pay for this by way of pay-per-view if it's in Las Vegas). Happy Listening.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leny said:


> Yes I know a music signal can be dissociated into component parts, but _IT NEVER IS _unless you push it into a meter. As far as I know it only has value in respect of looking at an oscilloscope trace, and does not actually tell you how it will sound. I may be wrong, and if you have any references that link square wave response to sound quality please post them, as I would be happy to learn more.


 
  Yes, a square wave can tell you a great deal about a component's performance capability, but if it means nothing to you, that's ok, because how it actually sounds means a lot more.


----------



## haveblue

Jason, any chance that the Valhalla would minimize the aforementioned alight noise issues?


----------



## revolink24

Thanks Jude, thats sounds like pretty much everything I wanted and hoped for in this amp.


----------



## GreatoGrado

Quote: 





jude said:


> I've been contacted and asked for impressions.  I'm swamped at the moment, but here are some bulletpoints:
> 
> PROS:
> 
> ...


 

 So this amp is the Schiit?


----------



## tagosaku

Quote: 





leny said:


> It doesn't matter what you use, but one day it _will _matter what you promote. Whether you choose to see that or not is not my problem; I simply hope it doesn't come back to bite you.
> 
> 
> 
> Allow my ignorance, but when did Jude promote this amp? Or does a review become one when it is done by him?


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





tagosaku said:


> Allow my ignorance, but when did Jude promote this amp? Or does a review become one when it is done by him?


 


 Please understand that any positive review is indeed promotion or endorsement of some type. The more experienced the reviewer, the more serious the review will be taken, the more promotional and endorsing the review becomes. (You may not see it that way, and that is OK, so be it). My underlying point was that contributors to this site might not take kindly to the owner of this site being seen to endorse a competitor's product. Hence I was making a protective suggestion. If Jude wishes to ignore the advice then he is at liberty to do so, and I wish him well. Simple as that. There will be no further discussion of this from my perspective, so 'have a nice day'.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yes, a square wave can tell you a great deal about a component's performance capability


 

 Please explain. Perhaps you could start another thread so we don't side-track this one. Thanks.


----------



## achristilaw

I really don't care about rise-time, ringing and over-shoot on such an inexpensive amplifier. The fact that it performs above it's price point is adequate for me!
   
  A little noise is acceptable, as it takes more parts, engineering and higher cost to keep power levels up and noise levels down. Thanks Mr. Jude for sharing first impressions as the Asgard will find many friends I'm sure.


----------



## tagosaku

Quote: 





leny said:


> Please understand that any positive review is indeed promotion or endorsement of some type. The more experienced the reviewer, the more serious the review will be taken, the more promotional and endorsing the review becomes. (You may not see it that way, and that is OK, so be it). My underlying point was that contributors to this site might not take kindly to the owner of this site being seen to endorse a competitor's product. Hence I was making a protective suggestion. If Jude wishes to ignore the advice then he is at liberty to do so, and I wish him well. Simple as that. There will be no further discussion of this from my perspective, so 'have a nice day'.
> 
> 
> I think I understand you. Just asked as this issue has been discussed before - if you are interested you can check the SP threads from 5 or so years ago for one of the samples. So was not sure if you were new to headfi or new to the internet forums
> ...


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





achristilaw said:


> I really don't care about rise-time, ringing and over-shoot on such an inexpensive amplifier. The fact that it performs above it's price point is adequate for me!


 

  
  Yes, that was one of my underlying points. I didn't want to say it explicitly as I hoped that it would actually dawn on those chasing square waves that it's a $250 amp not a $10,000 Krell or whatever.
   
  (However if anyone would like to illuminate how square waves relate to sound quality in a separate thread then I'm all ears).
   
  Oops, going off topic. So will stop.


----------



## Shike

Quote: 





leny said:


> @chesebert  Why? Have you discovered how square wave response directly relates to sound quality? Please tell.


 

 If you quantify "quality" by accurate reproduction those are important specs to know.  Personally I rather have an amp amplify a signal than add its own "coloration" or "tonality".


----------



## minimus

Quote: 





leny said:


> It doesn't matter what you use, but one day it _will _matter what you promote. Whether you choose to see that or not is not my problem; I simply hope it doesn't come back to bite you.


 
   
  Jude wrote up his impression of the amp and it was guardedly positive (good for the price but may not be ideal for IEMs).  He did not "promote" the amp, as you claim.  To promote is to actively try to convince others to buy a product.  Maybe I missed it, but Jude doesn't make any such recommendation.  His brief "impressions" suggested to me that this amp is good for the price, but has some drawbacks related to noise.  If that is "promotion", it isn't terribly convincing.  I personally am less likely to buy the amp after reading what he wrote, not more likely.  Hopefully, Jude will keep posting impressions of new products.  I like to read the impressions/reviews written by people who have heard a wide range of gear at all different price points, not the gushings of noobs who just bought their first starter amp and have no frame of reference besides their iPod.


----------



## donunus

I remember even my gilmore light/dps had a slight hum with very sensitive cans like the ad900 even so some minimal self noise is nothing to fuss about really. Only battery powered portable amps and very few ac powered amps really have totally zero self noise/hum. As for the mechanical hum that can be drowned out by a laptop fan, thats really nothing. For $250 I'm on this. I will get one along with an audeze lcd2 as soon as I get the funds.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





donunus said:


> I remember even my gilmore light/dps had a slight hum with very sensitive cans like the ad900 even so some minimal self noise is nothing to fuss about really. Only battery powered portable amps and very few ac powered amps really have totally zero self noise/hum. As for the mechanical hum that can be drowned out by a laptop fan, thats really nothing. For $250 I'm on this. I will get one along with an audeze lcd2 as soon as I get the funds.


 

 +2
   
  -HK sends


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





minimus said:


> Jude wrote up his impression of the amp and it was guardedly positive (good for the price but may not be ideal for IEMs).  He did not "promote" the amp, as you claim.  To promote is to actively try to convince others to buy a product.  Maybe I missed it, but Jude doesn't make any such recommendation.  His brief "impressions" suggested to me that this amp is good for the price, but has some drawbacks related to noise.  If that is "promotion", it isn't terribly convincing.  I personally am less likely to buy the amp after reading what he wrote, not more likely.  Hopefully, Jude will keep posting impressions of new products.  I like to read the impressions/reviews written by people who have heard a wide range of gear at all different price points, not the gushings of noobs who just bought their first starter amp and have no frame of reference besides their iPod.


 

 We were all at one time or another a "noob." And as a noob (way back when--just a year ago) I felt as inexperienced and unsophisticated as the next noob when I found out that my new amp was beyond the beyond as far as the limit of my aural experience went--YES, as far as sonic experiences were concerned I was definitely a noob. Then I joined Head-Fi and was immediately welcomed by atbglenn. He welcomed me into the fray of sonic newness and awareness, and naturally encouraged me to pursue my sound and not "the other person's" sound as it were--he never discouraged me at all. A NOOB should always be encouraged by the nonnoob to pursue his/her "dream sound" and gush as much as they want because an individual's first impressions are always the lasting ones. So I hope to gush very soon on the merits of this Schiit of an amp. Because this Schiit of an amp has made me a noob all over again. Thanks atbglenn. And thank you Jason, et al.


----------



## chesebert

Jude, have you heard the Sugden Headmaster amp before? If yes, how do they compare?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leny said:


> Please explain. Perhaps you could start another thread so we don't side-track this one. Thanks.


 

 This has already been discussed in another thread.  The discussion was in reference to square waves used in testing headphones, but the concepts still apply.  Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## fenixdown110

How does this compare to other fully discrete SS amps? I suppose after Jude give it a proper listen and burn in, we can see.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


minimus said:


> Jude wrote up his impression of the amp and it was guardedly positive (good for the price but may not be ideal for IEMs).  He did not "promote" the amp, as you claim.  To promote is to actively try to convince others to buy a product.  Maybe I missed it, but Jude doesn't make any such recommendation.  His brief "impressions" suggested to me that this amp is good for the price, but has some drawbacks related to noise.  If that is "promotion", it isn't terribly convincing.  I personally am less likely to buy the amp after reading what he wrote, not more likely.  Hopefully, Jude will keep posting impressions of new products.  I like to read the impressions/reviews written by people who have heard a wide range of gear at all different price points, not the gushings of noobs who just bought their first starter amp and have no frame of reference besides their iPod.


 

 Absolutely agree.It was a fair review, not promotional. There is an art to writing a review so that it accurately says different things to different audiences.


----------



## donunus

I don't think the Jude would ruin his reputation in saying something was great even if it wasn't though... After all its his passion for this hobby that got headfi started in the first place.
   
  At least I know that I'd never lie and promote anything bad... Even if I was selling it myself.


----------



## RazorJack

Very nice photos and first impressions, jude. Looking forward for someone to test it with a 600Ω beyer. Have you heard a Shanling PH100? It's also a fully discrete solid-state amplifier within about the same price range, would be interesting for me to know how they compare.
   
  And it comes with mini to RCA cable? That's nice, but why not RCA-RCA ? lol I remember when I first got my amp and cd player I thought it would come with all the necessary cables, but it didn't, and it was late so all the stores were closed so I had to wait until the next day before I could test them


----------



## nbourbaki

Jude,
   
  Really appreciate you taking the time and trouble to write up your impressions.  These products have generated a good deal of interest based on the good looks and low price.  Impressions of the amp in relation to the amps would be helpful as well.  I really enjoyed the unpacking and product pics and I look forward to your continuing perceptions of the product.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





nbourbaki said:


> Jude,
> 
> Really appreciate you taking the time and trouble to write up your impressions.  These products have generated a good deal of interest based on the good looks and low price.  Impressions of the amp in relation to the amps would be helpful as well.  I really enjoyed the unpacking and product pics and I look forward to your continuing perceptions of the product.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 x2
  Yes.
  Thank you, Jude.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> x2
> Yes.
> Thank you, Jude.


 


 x3
  Much appreciated, Jude. This looks like a excellent budget amp.


----------



## wgb113

Jude,
   
  Thanks for the impressions.  Keep us updated on how things change or don't during your time with the Asgard.
   
  I initially was sold on the Asgard but I've always been curious about tubed equipment...maybe the Valhalla could be my first piece!!!
   
  Bill


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Jude, thanks for the (very fair) assessment. I'm looking forward to what everyone else thinks--and it looks like we should become forum sponsors!
   
  One quick answer: Valhalla will probably be noisier than Asgard (unfortunately, that's just the nature of tube amps without heroic power supplies.) I'll make that clear when I update the FAQs on the site.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

[size=medium]

  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Jude, thanks for the (very fair) assessment. I'm looking forward to what everyone else thinks--and it looks like we should become forum sponsors!
> 
> One quick answer: Valhalla will probably be noisier than Asgard (unfortunately, that's just the nature of tube amps without heroic power supplies.) I'll make that clear when I update the FAQs on the site.






 Do you have some ideas about whether you will try to attack the mechanical noise with physical dampening or anything else, or try to make the amp's noise floor quieter for IEM?  Just curious.​[/size]


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> [size=medium]Do you have some ideas about whether you will try to attack the mechanical noise with physical dampening or anything else, or try to make the amp's noise floor quieter for IEM?  Just curious.​[/size]


 
  WRT quieting the noise floor for IEM's...  I would simply use a resistor network (pi or simple divider) to attenuate the output by 6-10dB while maintaining an ideal load for the amp.


----------



## baka1969

Thanks Jude and kwkarth for your impressions. I understand the enthusiasm for a $250 amp that performs well. The question will be how far above it's price does it exceed? For many people on a budget this could be a nice value. Is it superior to the Maverick M Stage (yes it's a clone)?


 For others with a more liberal budget, is this better than, say, the Gilmore Lite or GS-1? Will it compete with the Concerto? Luxman?

 I have the Gilmore Lite (more money) and the Little Dot MKIII (less money). Both are excellent amps. Are the Schiit amps going to trounce the competition into the ground or be a nice alternative to a very competitive market? As they say... Time will tell.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> [size=medium]Do you have some ideas about whether you will try to attack the mechanical noise with physical dampening or anything else, or try to make the amp's noise floor quieter for IEM?  Just curious.​[/size]


 
  The mechanical noise in my sample is so low that it is not audible at more than a foot away in a normal room, so it's not worth any bother.


----------



## NapalmK

Quote:


baka1969 said:


> For others with a more liberal budget, is this better than, say, the Gilmore Lite or GS-1? Will it compete with the Concerto? Luxman?
> 
> I have the Gilmore Lite (more money) and the Little Dot MKIII (less money). Both are excellent amps. Are the Schiit amps going to trounce the competition into the ground or be a nice alternative to a very competitive market? As they say... Time will tell.


 

 X2. I'd like to know this too as I was pretty much set on a  G Lite (or Dynalo) before this came up.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

A quick fix if the mechanical noise bothers some folks is to buy a rubber spacer for the traffo ( depending on the type of traffo) isolate the bolts holding that unit in place from the chassis bottom plate with a cork/rubber spacer and tighten the bolts down (not too much, just good and snug). The mechanical noise should be lessened considerably.
   
  Maybe Schiit can look into a small option in this regard or factor in the pad(s) into the price. Shouldn't add more than 1 dollar to the cost I would think for an effective solution.
   
  Thanks for the impressions Jude !! Nice freaking pics...I wish I could take pics like that...
   
  Peete.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





pricklely peete said:


> A quick fix if the mechanical noise bothers some folks is to buy a rubber spacer for the traffo ( depending on the type of traffo) isolate the bolts holding that unit in place from the chassis bottom plate with a cork/rubber spacer and tighten the bolts down (not too much, just good and snug). The mechanical noise should be lessened considerably.
> 
> Maybe Schiit can look into a small option in this regard or factor in the pad(s) into the price. Shouldn't add more than 1 dollar to the cost I would think for an effective solution.
> 
> ...


 
  The lamination buzz is so slight on my sample that it's not audible at more than a foot away in a normal room.  Not a big deal for me.


----------



## donunus

People just seem to be too worked up about mechanical noise here... Everyone listen to the chassis of your ac powered amps with from at least half a foot away and you'll see that many of you will hear some noise that youve never heard before. It is pretty common actually.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pricklely peete said:


> A quick fix if the mechanical noise bothers some folks is to buy a rubber spacer for the traffo ( depending on the type of traffo) isolate the bolts holding that unit in place from the chassis bottom plate with a cork/rubber spacer and tighten the bolts down (not too much, just good and snug). The mechanical noise should be lessened considerably.


 

 The trannies are PC mount not chassis mount. And you wouldn't be able to add any isolation material to the standoffs because all the inputs, outputs and volume control are all PC mount so the height of the board can't change.
   
  Personally I wouldn't worry about it. By all accounts you can't even hear it unless you're within a foot or so of the unit. Simple solution to that. Don't put your head within a foot of it listening for hum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jude said:


> I've been contacted and asked for impressions.  I'm swamped at the moment, but here are some bulletpoints:
> 
> PROS:
> 
> ...


 

 I couldn't ask for better impressions. Thanks for taking the time and for your honesty.


----------



## donunus

Quote:


steve eddy said:


> The trannies are PC mount not chassis mount. And you wouldn't be able to add any isolation material to the standoffs because all the inputs, outputs and volume control are all PC mount so the height of the board can't change.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't worry about it. By all accounts you can't even hear it unless you're within a foot or so of the unit. Simple solution to that. Don't put your head within a foot of it listening for hum.
> 
> ...



   
  I really don't get all the fuss either hehehe. If it was a 50/60hz ground loop hum that was audible through headphones then that would be a different story.
   
  I'm waiting for either buyers from countries with 2 prong ac outlets like the philippines to see if it won't have a groundloop problem in those countries. Just like those valab dacs, their 110 volt versions were fine but the 230 volt versions were humming like hell. dunno if it was due to a grounding problem of the design or if it was just because the 230 volt versions werent as good as the 110volt transformers they used...hmmm.
   
  I should probably ask mr Stoddard directly if the Asgard will have those grounding problems with countries without a third ground prong on the plugs.


----------



## takezo

received the unit today. i'm impressed with the built and the SQ is
  outstanding considering its price point. (heavy as a brick) i've heard the hr-7,
  and the canamp before and the asgard betters them in power and
  equals them in resolution, imo. it's not as powerful as the wa6SE
  but i think the bass is slightly tighter/better focused. unfortunately,
  the mids and highs are not as airy, buoyant and refined as the
  former tube amp. also, the weight of the notes are not as heavy;
  especially noticeable with piano pieces. boesendorfers sound like
  steinway and steinways sound like yamaha thru the asgard.
  i suspect this has to do with power supply.
   
  but i'm comparing a $249 solid state amp to a $1050 tube amp. also,
  i've only 40 min. on the unit. as the caps burn-in more, i expect the
  SQ to improve slightly.
   
  on the ortho-cans, the he-5 and lcd-2, the asgard drives them
  effortlessly. the bass quality is fantastic and goes LOOOW but
  with vise-grip control.
   
  i'll chime in again, after more critical listening, next week.


----------



## GreatoGrado

Quote: 





takezo said:


> received the unit today. i'm impressed with the built and the SQ is
> outstanding considering its price point. (heavy as a brick) i've heard the hr-7,
> and the canamp before and the asgard betters them in power and
> equals them in resolution, imo. it's not as powerful as the wa6SE
> ...


 

 Which Grado are you listening with?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't get all the fuss either hehehe. If it was a 50/60hz ground loop hum that was audible through headphones then that would be a different story.


 
   
  Exactly.
   
  Quote: 





> I'm waiting for either buyers from countries with 2 prong ac outlets like the philippines to see if it won't have a groundloop problem in those countries. Just like those valab dacs, their 110 volt versions were fine but the 230 volt versions were humming like hell. dunno if it was due to a grounding problem of the design or if it was just because the 230 volt versions werent as good as the 110volt transformers they used...hmmm.
> 
> I should probably ask mr Stoddard directly if the Asgard will have those grounding problems with countries without a third ground prong on the plugs.


 
   
  Actually, it's the safety ground (that third pin on the plugs) that's single most common CAUSE of ground loop problems.
   
  On those Valab DAC, were they using toroids?
   
  I'm wondering if the problem with them may have been interwinding capacitance. That can be an issue with toroids that don't include an electrostatic shield, and most all of the off-the-shelf toroids don't include them.
   
  Nice thing about the split bobbins used in the Asgard is that they have very low interwinding capacitance and provide better isolation.
   
  It could have been that putting the primaries in series instead of parallel increased the interwinding capacitance compared to their being wired in parallel for 110.
   
  se


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





takezo said:


> received the unit today. i'm impressed with the built and the SQ is
> outstanding considering its price point. (heavy as a brick) i've heard the hr-7,
> and the canamp before and the asgard betters them in power and
> equals them in resolution, imo. it's not as powerful as the wa6SE
> ...


 
  Brb, buying a HE-5 and a Asgard. Also, you're comparing a Woo Audio with a 250$ amp, they're in entirely different leagues.


----------



## donunus

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Actually, it's the safety ground (that third pin on the plugs) that's single most common CAUSE of ground loop problems.
> ...


 
  Actually on the valab, its actually more of a voltage problem that made the dac hum. Any fluctuation in the voltage from the wall outlet caused a hum. I had a stax 2050 system which had the ground loop problem wherein if you touched the amps chassis, the hum would go away. The same stax I had didn't have the ground loop problem when plugged into some other outlets.


----------



## jude

I just want to reiterate that the mechanical noise is, as kwkarth also said, _very_ mild.  I also want to say again--to avoid any confusion--that this is purely mechanical, and _not _coming through the output.
   
  Again, the noise (given how virtually inaudible it is, as I'm using it) is not a problem for me at all.  I did, however, find it reasonable (and prudent) to mention it.  When I talked to Jason Stoddard about it, he actually suggested I mention it.  Though I was already intending to mention it, I found that an admirable request from the manufacturer.


----------



## donunus

Some people just get too paranoid when minor things like this are mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its just the nature of the hobby I guess.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





donunus said:


> Some people just get too paranoid when minor things like this are mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sadly too true.
   
  se


----------



## sokolov91

I own a Meier Concerto, and it has extremely mild mechanical noise. In fact, I only noticed it because another head-fier had mentioned it. So I highly doubt it would be something to worry about as many other much more technically qualified members are saying.


----------



## kite7

I'd be willing to buy and try this out given their 15 day return policy but Google Checkout says they do not ship to Canada.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I'd be willing to buy and try this out given their 15 day return policy but Google Checkout says they do not ship to Canada.


 

 Email them for an invoice because google checkout doesn't do intl very well. Thats what I was told to do when I asked about buying one.


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





jude said:


> I just want to reiterate that the mechanical noise is, as kwkarth also said, _very_ mild.  I also want to say again--to avoid any confusion--that this is purely mechanical, and _not _coming through the output.
> 
> Again, the noise (given how virtually inaudible it is, as I'm using it) is not a problem for me at all.  I did, however, find it reasonable (and prudent) to mention it.  When I talked to Jason Stoddard about it, he actually suggested I mention it.  Though I was already intending to mention it, I found that an admirable request from the manufacturer.


 

 If I can't hear it with a set of cans on playing my favorite tunes who cares!
   
  Bill


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

For those more sensitive to mechanical noise--not you kwkarth--blu tak works wonders.. (flame on!)
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The lamination buzz is so slight on my sample that it's not audible at more than a foot away in a normal room.  Not a big deal for me.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> For those more sensitive to mechanical noise--not you kwkarth--blu tak works wonders.. (flame on!)


 
  Blu tak would NOT be appropriate in this case.  It would be completely ineffective.


----------



## Nebby

Perhaps using potting compound to coat the transformer? Would be a mess but it'd probably reduce the loudness.Not that I would do so, as I like my warranties intact.  I'm actually tempted to pick one up for myself even though I have a couple DIY amps in the pipeline.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Actually, that's contrary to my own experience with mechanical noise isolation, especially xformer lamination noise. Much of the noise generated in this context is the physical coupling of the chassis with whatever its sitting on top of creating a type of "sound board." But heck, it's only a few bucks, and you can stick up some posters on your walls mar free!
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Blu tak would NOT be appropriate in this case.  It would be completely ineffective.


----------



## kwkarth

Keep in mind folks that the "mechanical" noise we're talking about here is below average ambient noise levels in a quiet home.
   
  It's lamination buzz from the transformer.  If the amp weren't running class A, it would be completely silent.  It's strictly mechanical, almost inaudible, and not at all in the signal period.  It's really not an issue unless you intend to plug this amp in and let it idle in front of you in a silent anechoic chamber.  Blu-tak won't help, too much mass/energy and heat for blu-tak to be effective in this instance.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Actually, that's contrary to my own experience with mechanical noise isolation, especially xformer lamination noise. Much of the noise generated in this context is the physical coupling of the chassis with whatever its sitting on top of creating a type of "sound board." But heck, it's only a few bucks, and you can stick up some posters on your walls mar free!


 

 Great idea!!


----------



## Nebby

In this case the transformer is directly coupled to the PCB and via the PCB the chassis. You can't change the height of the PCB since all parts are PCB mounted as Steve said earlier. You can't isolate the transformer as it's soldered directly to the PCB. I'll have to agree with kwkarth here, I don't think blutak will work very well in this instance.
  Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> Actually, that's contrary to my own experience with mechanical noise isolation, especially xformer lamination noise. Much of the noise generated in this context is the physical coupling of the chassis with whatever its sitting on top of creating a type of "sound board." But heck, it's only a few bucks, and you can stick up some posters on your walls mar free!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> In this case the transformer is directly coupled to the PCB and via the PCB the chassis. You can't change the height of the PCB since all parts are PCB mounted as Steve said earlier. You can't isolate the transformer as it's soldered directly to the PCB. I'll have to agree with kwkarth here, I don't think blutak will work very well in this instance.


 

 Correct.  The solution would be to decouple the xformer mechanically from the chassis, but the current design doesn't facilitate that.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

My contribution was partly in jest. Albeit, my personal experience and opinion of the stuff--my overall exposure to Hi-Fi in general is similar in duration to kwkarth's--differ's as to its effectiveness. I don't personally use the stuff anymore, but it's in keeping with the price point of the amp.
   
  Moving on... kwkarth, have you tried this lil' overachiever with the LCD-2? 
   
   
  Quote: 





nebby said:


> In this case the transformer is directly coupled to the PCB and via the PCB the chassis. You can't change the height of the PCB since all parts are PCB mounted as Steve said earlier. You can't isolate the transformer as it's soldered directly to the PCB. I'll have to agree with kwkarth here, I don't think blutak will work very well in this instance.


----------



## donunus

I think he has... It was the review right after Judes where he stated it. I want to get an Asgard and an LCD2 meeself


----------



## Nebby

Ah, I see. I totally missed the humor and took you seriously.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

I'm in a similar boat. I'm looking for a complementary SS amp to my Sonett (which I love), so that I can dabble in ortho's. If I can get to even 80+ % of the qualities of the Sonett in this lil' box, I could be happy with it and the LCD-2 for a little while until I settle on a more reference level SS amp.
   
  Looking forward to some more impressions!  
   
  EDIT: Sheeze! So much for my grammar... I meant "complementary." A very small spelling error with a HUGE difference in meaning! 
   
   
  Quote: 





donunus said:


> I think he has... It was the review right after Judes where he stated it. I want to get an Asgard and an LCD2 meeself


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Perhaps using potting compound to coat the transformer?


 

 Or perhaps simply not obsessing over it to begin with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Nebby

I wasn't obsessing over it, just throwing an idea out there. In all actuality I probably wouldn't notice nor care about it  I think it was the blu-tack suggestion that got me going


----------



## kwkarth

Just returned from a mini listening session with a fellow Head-Fier here in PDX land.

   

  My impressions of the Asgard in this session were very similar to sachu's. 

   

  One thing I haven't mentioned is that in yesterday's listening, the Asgard did a lovely job with the Cardas recabled Sennheiser HD-600s.  Really nice.  

   

  Listening to the AKG-K701s was not as lovely an experience.  For some reason, there didn't seem to be any synergy there.  

  It has plenty of power for the 701's but it just didn't have the right tonal character.  The HD-600s though, were as good as I've ever heard them.

   

  So far, the Asgard seems to work well with the HE-5, LCD-2's and the Sennheiser's, but not so well with the K-701's.

   

  BTW, the AT esw9 also synergized well with this amp.


----------



## Roscoeiii

kwkarth,
   
  Related to your observations,  the FAQ section of the Schiit webpage also states that the Asgard has great synergy with Senns, and that the Valhalla has great synergy with AKGs.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> kwkarth,
> 
> Related to your observations,  the FAQ section of the Schiit webpage also states that the Asgard has great synergy with Senns, and that the Valhalla has great synergy with AKGs.


 

 I hope that this doesn't mean that the Val has poor synergy with Senns. This will be bad news as I am considering getting the Val and the HD650 for home listening in the near future.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> kwkarth,
> 
> Related to your observations,  the FAQ section of the Schiit webpage also states that the Asgard has great synergy with Senns, and that the Valhalla has great synergy with AKGs.


 
  Yeah, I'm aware of that statement on their web site, but irrespective of their advert, I actually experienced at least half of that for myself so I thought it would be good to share that.  I'm not sure about the AKG bit since we can't hear the Valhalla yet, but...
   
  Interestingly, the HD600 has a nominal impedance of 300 ohms or so.  The AKG's are more like 62 ohms and have a much less reactive impedance profile.  Go figure....


----------



## kite7

Ordered my Asgard, will be using it to drive my Grado RS1 and ATH AD700 which are both low impedance and mid focused headphones. Can't wait to hear it, and hopefully my HDP replacement will come back to me so I could compare the two amps.


----------



## wgb113

I've got both the 600s and the 701s and just preordered the Valhalla so I'll report sometime in August.
   
  Bill


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I wasn't obsessing over it, just throwing an idea out there.


 

 Yeah, I figured as much. The suggestion was for those who are obsessing about it.
   
  se


----------



## takezo

i have to say, the asgard is extraordinarily good with the grado gs1000. i'm enjoying the gs1000
  more with the asgard than with any other amp i've experienced. full bodied, impactful bass, transparent
  and fluid mids, and no sibilance. (thanks to the slight roll off on top)
   
  on the other hand, it's fairly disappointing with the audeze's lcd-2. from top to bottom
  the sound is muddied and just sounds off, compared to using the wa6SE, which is dynamic, with
  a huge soundscape and presents a sound as transparent as the sun. interestingly, the he-5 sounds
  great on the asgard. the mid bass is fast and tight; the highs seem balanced and tamed. will have
  to see how i feel about the asgard in another few days...


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





takezo said:


> i have to say, the asgard is extraordinarily good with the grado gs1000. i'm enjoying the gs1000
> more with the asgard than with any other amp i've experienced. full bodied, impactful bass, transparent
> and fluid mids, and no sibilance. (thanks to the slight roll off on top)
> 
> ...


 

 damn it..you're making me regret selling the WA6SE. that was one monster of an amp, but I never really cared for its sound signature.


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





semiaudiophile said:


> damn it..you're making me regret selling the WA6SE. that was one monster of an amp, but I never really cared for its sound signature.


 

 i don't like the 6de7/6ew7 sound signature either; at least compared to the 6sn7, 6cs7 and 6h30...
  i didn't realize how much distortion and compressed the sound was until i made adapters and
  reconfigured the amp to use the other drivers.


----------



## seraphjei

Thinking about buying one to pair with AD2000 and W1000X. Any idea on synergy with these phones?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





takezo said:


> interestingly, the he-5 sounds great on the asgard. the mid bass is fast and tight; the highs seem balanced and tamed. will have  to see how i feel about the asgard in another few days...


 


 Damn, now I sure want the 230v version. Any news on it?


----------



## NapalmK

Quote:


seraphjei said:


> Thinking about buying one to pair with AD2000 and W1000X. Any idea on synergy with these phones?


 
   
  X2. Also highly interested in this.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The HD-600s though, were _*as good as I've ever heard them*_.


 

 I have not heard this amp.
   
  You have considerable experience. I make no accusations but the above does seem caught somewhere between unbelievable and out of character hyperbole.
   
  Hyperbole is not a crime.


----------



## Caphead78

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I have not heard this amp.
> 
> You have considerable experience. I make no accusations but the above does seem caught somewhere between unbelievable and out of character hyperbole.
> 
> Hyperbole is not a crime.


 

 Regardless this looks like a great match at the price point. My next upgrade is now almost certainly an Asgard + HD600 combo.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I have not heard this amp.
> 
> You have considerable experience. I make no accusations but the above does seem caught somewhere between unbelievable and out of character hyperbole.
> 
> Hyperbole is not a crime.


 

 Ok, maybe I waxed a wee bit rhapsodic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The more correct version would be ..."They sounded as good as I ever remembered them sounding."  
   
  I purposely did not listen to any other amps the first day I had the Asgard because it was not my intent to compare it against anything else at that time.  I want to hear and appreciate the Asgard on its own merits first.  
   
  My second day listen with another head-fier was spent doing a little comparison to a couple of very good DIY amps.  My impressions were not identical to those of my colleague, but similar.
   
  The Asgard seems to sound its best when it's fully up to temperature and that takes a good hour or more to achieve.
   
  More rhapsodic crescendo's to come...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





takezo said:


> i have to say, the asgard is extraordinarily good with the grado gs1000. i'm enjoying the gs1000
> more with the asgard than with any other amp i've experienced. full bodied, impactful bass, transparent
> and fluid mids, and no sibilance. (thanks to the slight roll off on top)
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting.  Quite different from my impressions, though no less valid.  I wonder if the wa6se is tipped up @ the top?  Maybe slight harmonics up there too?  Did you scope either of these puppies to see what exactly was going on, or was this just listening impressions?
   
  Thx,
  kwk


----------



## achristilaw

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> I have not heard this amp.
> 
> You have considerable experience. I make no accusations but the above does seem caught somewhere between unbelievable and out of character hyperbole.
> 
> Hyperbole is not a crime.


 
  Running the 600 from a powerful balanced set-up has always been my cup-o-Joe!


----------



## cooperpwc

Cheers, kwk!


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Interesting.  Quite different from my impressions, though no less valid.  I wonder if the wa6se is tipped up @ the top?  Maybe slight harmonics up there too?  Did you scope either of these puppies to see what exactly was going on, or was this just listening impressions?
> 
> Thx,
> kwk


 

 purely listening impressions; i'm using eml 274b rectifier and 7n7 for drive/power, which isn't ideal,
  but still puts out more gain than the asgard. the highs are not tipped, which is why the he-5 sounds
  great on these and i still listen to the gs1000 thru it, as well. i am using the channel island vda2/vac,
  which is known to be analytical to a degree.
   
  the asgard makes the he-5 sound outstanding but for whatever the reasons the lcd-2 sounds much
  less dynamic and even soft thru the asgard (compared to the wooamp). impressions may change
  with time but this is what i've been hearing the past few days. and yes, the gs1000 sounds so very
  good thru the asgard. never expected this.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





takezo said:


> purely listening impressions; i'm using eml 274b rectifier and 7n7 for drive/power, which isn't ideal,
> but still puts out more gain than the asgard. the highs are not tipped, which is why the he-5 sounds
> great on these and i still listen to the gs1000 thru it, as well. i am using the channel island vda2/vac,
> which is known to be analytical to a degree.
> ...


 
  This is really interesting.  When I first turned the Asgard on, I felt it sounded a bit overly soft and lacked in definition.  (The source from which you feed it makes a difference, dare I say.)  As the Asgard warmed up over the course of a few hours, I felt it gained in detail and clarity.  I didn't listen continuously over that time, but rather checked in on it from time to time, over the course of the day.
   
  How long do you have the Asgard on when you do your comparisons to the Woo?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Cheers, kwk!


 

 Cheers man!


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> This is really interesting.  When I first turned the Asgard on, I felt it sounded a bit overly soft and lacked in definition.  (The source from which you feed it makes a difference, dare I say.)  As the Asgard warmed up over the course of a few hours, I felt it gained in detail and clarity.  I didn't listen continuously over that time, but rather checked in on it from time to time, over the course of the day.
> 
> How long do you have the Asgard on when you do your comparisons to the Woo?


 

 you make a very valid point. at the time i put the lcd-2 on the asgard, it had been on for 4+ hrs..
  but what makes me rethink i may've jumped the gun on the impression is that i had been listening
  to the he-5 on the asgard for about an hour prior. compared to the lcd-2 the he-5 does have a tipped
  high... this may've skewed my impression of the lcd-2 on the asgard. i will test again tonite once
  i get home and just listen to the lcd-2 from start, after an hour of warm up for the asgard.


----------



## mrarroyo

Since it needs so much warm up time maybe we should get an oven and pre-heat the amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see the threads discussing 15 minutes at 375 F versus 325 F.


----------



## Nebby

Some amps do change in character as they warm up and reach their operating temp. Not sure about taking 4 hours to do so though....


----------



## sachu

IME, all amps I have owned operate best after at least 30 mins of warm up.


----------



## Clusterfunk

To be honest, I don't notice much of a difference with or without the amp. Here's my setup:
  Computer > Creative Soundblaster Live XtremeGamer > Schiit Asgard > Sennheiser HD650.
   
  By the way, this sucker gets REALLY hot. Like, extremely hot. It is uncomfortable to touch for more than like 10 seconds (on the bottom, anyway).


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





clusterfunk said:


> To be honest, I don't notice much of a difference *with* or *without* the amp.


 


 I want to believe!


----------



## kite7

Your XtremeGamer sound card is your weak link. Remember, garbage in = garbage out which is why you may not be hearing any differences


----------



## donunus

yah, the more dynamic and revealing a source component is, the more you will be able to tell the difference between a good and a bad amp. basically coming from a bad source we might as well say that we are listening to a 64kbps mp3 and using it as the reference to compare the amps. Thats probably not the best source material to compare with.


----------



## haloxt

Clusterfunk, make sure you are using bit-perfect output. If it's being muxed by windows kmixer it won't likely sound good. For quickest setup, I suggest getting foobar 1.0 and using KS/WASAPI, download the foobar component if necessary. If you're serious about software look into cmp/cplay, but they aren't user friendly, to use an euphemism .


----------



## revolink24

^ Huh? Bit perfect out through analog? Whaaat? That would make sense if he were using it as a dedicated transport to a separate DAC, but I just don't get it in this instant.
   
  The analog to digital conversion in the xtremegamer is awful. I have one.


----------



## haloxt

The sound card has to take digital from the computer, and the computer might give it kmixer digital.


----------



## donunus

bitperfect isn't really as much of an issue as the quality of the analog output through the headphone jack IMO but if your amp is really high quality, the differences when using wasapi and directsound might be more pronounced.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


clusterfunk said:


> To be honest, I don't notice much of a difference with or without the amp. Here's my setup:
> Computer > Creative Soundblaster Live XtremeGamer > Schiit Asgard > Sennheiser HD650.



  Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> I want to believe!


 

 The better your source, the more you will notice a difference.  If you have a separate line out from your sound card, use that rather than the headphone out.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Some amps do change in character as they warm up and reach their operating temp. Not sure about taking 4 hours to do so though....


 

 All you need is 30 minutes to an hour.
   
  My first day run was the first time the amp had been turned on ever, so I wanted to let it run in for a bit.


----------



## Nebby

I was trying to remember how long Pass recommended for warming up his amps and I think that was it, .5-1 hr. Perhaps break it in "gently" by feeding it a sine wave driving a dummy load?  That'd warm it up quickly 
   
  In other news, I placed an order for mine. Should be interesting to run it thru it's paces.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I was trying to remember how long Pass recommended for warming up his amps and I think that was it, .5-1 hr. Perhaps break it in "gently" by feeding it a sine wave driving a dummy load?  That'd warm it up quickly
> 
> In other news, I placed an order for mine. Should be interesting to run it thru it's paces.


 

 Actually, this little Schiit idles at 300mA!  I doubt anyone could stand to listen at that level for more than a few seconds!  So a gentle feed of a sine wave would be easier on it than letting it idle!


----------



## AtomikPi

Quote: 





clusterfunk said:


> To be honest, I don't notice much of a difference with or without the amp. Here's my setup:
> Computer > Creative Soundblaster Live XtremeGamer > Schiit Asgard > Sennheiser HD650.
> 
> By the way, this sucker gets REALLY hot. Like, extremely hot. It is uncomfortable to touch for more than like 10 seconds (on the bottom, anyway).


 

 There's a chance your headphones were being driven transparently by whatever you were previously using, especially depending on how adequate your previous equipment was.
   
  You may or may not hear a difference with high end amplification, it depends on the quality of the compared components, your ability to hear, and your expectations (if you expected to hear a difference, you will probably hear one).
   
  If your previously amplification was insufficient, the xfi card shouldn't be so imperfect as to prevent you from hearing them. You can try using ASIO, but if you're in 7 or Vista and have the system volume maxed in the digital domain that should be adequate. According to measurements, not that measurements are everything, it should be at least adequate - low distortion, flat FR, low crosstalk, low noise, and so on (see http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/creative-x,1101-17.html ).


----------



## Nebby

Oops, for a moment there I had forgotten that it's running in Class A. Disregard my comments 


kwkarth said:


> Actually, this little Schiit idles at 300mA!  I doubt anyone could stand to listen at that level for more than a few seconds!  So a gentle feed of a sine wave would be easier on it than letting it idle!


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





atomikpi said:


> There's a chance your headphones were being driven transparently by whatever you were previously using, especially depending on how adequate your previous equipment was.
> 
> You may or may not hear a difference with high end amplification, it depends on the quality of the compared components, your ability to hear, and your expectations (if you expected to hear a difference, you will probably hear one).
> 
> If your previously amplification was insufficient, the xfi card shouldn't be so imperfect as to prevent you from hearing them. You can try using ASIO, but if you're in 7 or Vista and have the system volume maxed in the digital domain that should be adequate. According to measurements, not that measurements are everything, it should be at least adequate - low distortion, flat FR, low crosstalk, low noise, and so on (see http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/creative-x,1101-17.html ).


 
  I'd recommend him a DAC more than ASIO / WASAPI.


----------



## takezo

i take back what i wrote earlier about the asgard not synergizing well with the lcd-2.
  it does, and it does it well for an amp in the portable-type price range. after a couple
  of hours of warm-up the asgard tightens up admirably in the bass region and the
  focus at the high region is better as well using the lcd-2. it doesn't better my other
  tube amp with the lcd-2 but the asgard has more than enough juice and performs admirably.
   
  the asgard is a keeper in my book, just for its ability to shine with the he-5 and the
  grado gs1000. resolution is on par with other SS amps like ray samuel's hr-7 and heed canamp
  amp which sells for near double the price of the asgard. but the asgard has more
  power than the former amps, by a comfortable margin, shown in it's ability to effortlessly
  drive the he-5.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





takezo said:


> i take back what i wrote earlier about the asgard not synergizing well with the lcd-2.
> it does, and it does it well for an amp in the portable-type price range. after a couple
> of hours of warm-up the asgard tightens up admirably in the bass region and the
> focus at the high region is better as well using the lcd-2. it doesn't better my other
> ...


 

 you should really wait until the end of your honeymoon to post any impression . . . seriously


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> you should really wait until the end of your honeymoon to post any impression . . . seriously


 

 point well taken.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I received my Asgard today. It was well packed, and the amp itself feels real solid and has a nice aluminum finish. It's a little bigger than what I expected. 
   
  I haven't ran it for more than an hour, but my initial impressions were that it was kind of dry sounding (not really thin, but dry). It didn't feel as alive or has as much weight to the sound. Mids were there, but details were kind of masked. I couldn't hear any "sparkle" in the dynamics. 
   
  I only have the HF-2 and LCD-2 to try it with right now. Both headphones had similar sounding results. HF-2 and Asgard is actually kinda nice but not as detailed as m902. Right now, I prefer the LCD-2 more with the D10 because it has a more full body sound. 
   
  It has the power to drive the LCD-2's for sure, I'm not sure the synergy is there though. Will post more impressions later as I run it in further over the week...


----------



## takezo

i have about 50+ hrs. on the asgard as of today and gotta say it's really
  putting out a great sound now. the highs have some sparkle and more
  importantly it's focused and cohesive. what does this mean? it improves
  the perception of resolution, imo. the slight cloudy haze is gone from the
  highs. the soundscape is not vast and the side to side is more prominent
  than the front to back sound layering. it lacks the 3-d imaging found in
  some other amps but for the price it does a lot of things as good as, if not
  better than, amps costing twice as much.


----------



## Groundzero

Does anyone have some more detailed impressions of the Asgard with HD650s? I'm looking into budget SS amps to supplement my Woo when I don't have a few hours to sit down and really enjoy it.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





groundzero said:


> Does anyone have some more detailed impressions of the Asgard with HD650s? I'm looking into budget SS amps to supplement my Woo when I don't have a few hours to sit down and really enjoy it.


 

 It does real justice to the HD-600s with a Cardas Blue Smurf Cable.  Excellent sound!


----------



## Ruffle

Where are the interior pictures?


----------



## Roscoeiii

If the pics aren't in this thread, try the general Schiit Audio thread. IIRC, there aren't great internal pics posted yet, but some pics have been taken.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Yes, sorry about the lack of good internal pix--we've been working through a small change on the Valhalla production metalwork, and that's been all-consuming. I should have some good pix up shortly (as in, this evening or tomorrow.)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> I should have some good pix up shortly (as in, this evening or tomorrow.)


 






   
  se


----------



## chesebert

This thread sounds more FOTM-like by the day.
   
  To pull-back from some of the unrealistic expectations:
   
  I _expect _the amp to sound (1) congested on the top with a lack of extension (2) loose on the bottom with a lack of definition (3) not very dynamic (4) compressed/busy during tough symphonic passages (Mahler 5); (5) warm through the midrange, but is not very transparent and (6) run out of power more easily than other amps.
   

 I already know this amp runs extremely hot - I guess as hot if not hotter than Dynahi - and cannot be safely left on 24/7


----------



## Beagle

I'm puzzled. Why are some people buying a $249 amp when they already own multi megabux amplification?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I'm puzzled. Why are some people buying a $249 amp when they already own multi megabux amplification?


 

  Because I like to try out new products in different price leagues and how they sound, especially when they're made in the USA.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I'm puzzled. Why are some people buying a $249 amp when they already own multi megabux amplification?


 

 1. more headphones than amps
  2. need a 2nd/3rd/4th/5th/office/backup system
  3. 15-day money back guarantee


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> 1. more headphones than amps


 


 I have a few amps and quite a few headphones, because none of them can 'do it all'. If I could afford that top of the line amp which would let me 'have it all', I would not keep anything subpar.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> I _expect _the amp to sound (1) congested on the top with a lack of extension (2) loose on the bottom with a lack of definition (3) not very dynamic (4) compressed/busy during tough symphonic passages (Mahler 5); (5) warm through the midrange, but is not very transparent and (6) run out of power more easily than other amps.


 

 well... does it?


----------



## achristilaw

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> This thread sounds more FOTM-like by the day.
> 
> To pull-back from some of the unrealistic expectations:
> 
> ...


 


 Sounds like a typical MOSFET amp you mean? That's unkind from my part I suppose as most FET amps have left me flat. But the price is NICE and the amp is available and shipping! Warm is how most of the folks at Head-Fi like their Music, it covers a lot of mistakes elsewhere in the chain and that is the Crux!! Most people will pair it with entry levels source types, and be quite happy in doing so I imagine.
   
  It's a tiny price for an amp in the scheme of things..and the bright side, with such low expectations, you will be delighted by any on that list that when/if the performance surpasses one or two of those items.


----------



## Clayton SF

x2
  hear, hear. Y'hear?
  Tiny price, in this Schiit case = wonderful sonic rewards.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> This thread sounds more FOTM-like by the day.
> 
> To pull-back from some of the unrealistic expectations:
> 
> ...


 
  So, you've never heard the Asgard, right?


----------



## kite7

I guess he hasn't heard it but I'm more curious about which MOSFET amp(s) chesebert has heard that fits the above description for him to assume the Asgard is no different.
   
  Does anyone know if the Asgard could be left on for 7-8 hours straight?
   
   
  Quote: 





> Where are the interior pictures?


 
   
  I too would like to see the interior pictures without having to pry open one myself.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I guess he hasn't heard it but I'm more curious about which MOSFET amp(s) chesebert has heard that fits the above description for him to assume the Asgard is no different.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Asgard could be left on for 7-8 hours straight?
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, no problem, I've regularly left mine on from 6am to 10pm.  Just make sure the air can circulate around it properly.


----------



## mmayer167

i posted this on the other Schiit thread but i'll drop it here too... and kite7, i have left my Asgard on for that long and things didn't fade at all, nor seem to be any hotter than after an hour.
   
    "So... this month has been a crazy one, spending money and gathering new gear. BUuut it was well worth it, today my senn hd600 phones and 650 cable came!
   
  My Asgard has roughly 50 hours on it, and the amp really has changed in those first 50 hours. Nothing insane or anything but really has become more detailed and enjoyable.
   
  I have been doing some swapping between the "un-cooked" hd600's and the k601 (over 200 hours on them)  and the senn does everything better except the mids... to be expected. This sucks because i cant afford to keep both the k601 and the hd600... I'm pretty sure the 600 is here to stay but I will give it a week or so.
   
  As far as the akg matching with the Asgard goes, it must just be the 70x series that doesnt mate the best because with the advent of my unit burning in they 601 really has liked being plugged into the Asgard, I have thoroughly enjoyed it. The bass on the 601 isnt much behind the 600 at all, which really suprised me! Though the 600's have some time to burn in, i cant see them gaining much more bass and definition over the 601. The 601 bass is there in definition just not in weight and richness vs hd600, for me this created a less involving sound-scape. I like my music with weight and emotion apparently since I have discovered the hd600's.
   
  Given that the hd600 is a 300 ohm can and the 601 is a 120 ohm can i found it odd that i turn the volume down (slightly) when i plug in the hd600... Anybody have ideas, is this a testament to how much current akg's draw?
   
  Hope this was interesting to read and i'll post back if much changes as the 600's run-in.
   
  Cheers and Happy listening fellow Hi-Fi'rs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I guess he hasn't heard it but I'm more curious about which MOSFET amp(s) chesebert has heard that fits the above description for him to assume the Asgard is no different.
> Does anyone know if the Asgard could be left on for 7-8 hours straight?
> I too would like to see the interior pictures without having to pry open one myself.


 
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> So, you've never heard the Asgard, right?


 
   
  Sugden integrated - class A single ended zero feedback MOSFET output.  Asgard should be a much inferior version of the Sugden amp, as suggested by the price.  I know it's apples and oranges (integrated v. headamp), but I have my expectations.


----------



## Azathoth

Oh gawd they look incredibly sexy. Definitely on my radar.


----------



## fishski13

mmayer167,
  the Schiit will double as a space heater during the cold Duluth winters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mmayer167

hey fishki, i have no doubt in the Asgards space heating ability : )  especially in the vicinity of my desk lol.
  ...edit: my desk is a space, yes I is going to college...


----------



## Maxvla

I sincerely hope this amp is not as hot as many of you are claiming. My Little Dot MKVI is a 5Wpc amp @ 120ohms and is hot to the touch similar to how the comments in this thread are stated. This amp is far less powerful and is solid state instead of tubed. My amp even has 2 80mm fans (@7V) underneath keeping it from melting down.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Well Maxcla, 
   
  When you read "Pure Class A" you can bet it is going to be a hot SS design. But loads of folks in audio that the heat is a small (or at least acceptable) price to pay for the sonics attributes that Class A amps provide. Nelson Pass has a thing or so to say about the benefits of Class A.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Sugden integrated - class A single ended zero feedback MOSFET output.  Asgard should be a much inferior version of the Sugden amp, as suggested by the price.  I know it's apples and oranges (integrated v. headamp), but I have my expectations.


 
  Well, you're dead wrong, but you'll never know until you hear it for yourself.  Expectations are one thing and reality is another.
  Cheers,
  kwkarth


----------



## gogogasgas

Most Class 'A' amps, and the Sugden in particular, do have a reputation for being light-on in the bass department. However, KWKARTH's experience seems to suggest that Asgard suffers not from this malady.
   
  Class A amps also exhibit neutrality, clarity and composure, which are highly desirable attributes in any amp. So, if it has the bass, the Schiit Asgard could be a giant killer. Da Schiit could be 'da Schiit.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





gogogasgas said:


> Most Class 'A' amps, and the Sugden in particular, do have a reputation for being light-on in the bass department. However, KWKARTH's experience seems to suggest that Asgard suffers not from this malady.
> 
> Class A amps as a breed exhibit neutrality, clarity and composure, which are highly desirable attributes in any amp. So, if it has the bass, the Schiit Asgard could be a giant killer. Da Schiit could be 'da Schiit.


 

 The Thunderpants should be a great test for the ample bass, or lack thereof.  These cans are pumping so much bass through my ef5 its unreal.  If its missing I will know it.   Asgard should be here Thursday or Friday


----------



## Nebby

Not sure how the Little Dot is heatsinked, but the Asgard uses the exterior chassis as a heatsink which explains the heat. You shouldn't need to put a fan on it even if it does get hot as it the output devices should still be operating within their specs.
   
  I measured the temps on my amp after running it overnight and the temps are the same as when I measured them about 30-40min after power on. Top is between 104F-115F, bottom plate is between 110F-129F. Looking at the amp from the front with it sitting down, the hottest temps are on the right side, which makes sense as that's where the output devices are. If you're going to be picking it up while it's running, be careful of the right side! It's especially toasty over there 
  
  Of course the amp would run much cooler if it had heatsinks, but that'd increase the price for sure.
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I sincerely hope this amp is not as hot as many of you are claiming. My Little Dot MKVI is a 5Wpc amp @ 120ohms and is hot to the touch similar to how the comments in this thread are stated. This amp is far less powerful and is solid state instead of tubed. My amp even has 2 80mm fans (@7V) underneath keeping it from melting down.


----------



## dw1narso

subscribed (don't know why subscribe button does not work...)


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Sugden integrated - class A single ended zero feedback MOSFET output.  Asgard should be a much inferior version of the Sugden amp, as suggested by the price.  I know it's apples and oranges (integrated v. headamp), but I have my expectations.


 


 Expectations are an odd thing. Perhaps the Sugden was extremely overpriced?
   
  And don't discount MOSFETs based on one single piece of equipment....... many DIY designs including but not limited to M3, B22 and DynaFET use them with excellent results.


----------



## donunus

single ended and zero feedback matters too


----------



## chesebert

Neither class A nor MOSFET is the problem here.  It's the implementation of single ended operation using zero feedback and sub-premium parts (compared to the best). It's already tough to make single-ended amp with no feedback behave well into different types of loads. When you add the price constraint . . . I hope this amp is one of those _accidental _high-performers.
   
  I will hear one soon enough and judge for myself.
   

  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Well, you're dead wrong, but you'll never know until you hear it for yourself.  Expectations are one thing and reality is another.
> Cheers,
> kwkarth


 
   
  Quote: 





beefy said:


> Expectations are an odd thing. Perhaps the Sugden was extremely overpriced?
> 
> And don't discount MOSFETs based on one single piece of equipment....... many DIY designs including but not limited to M3, B22 and DynaFET use them with excellent results.


----------



## fishski13

Quote: 





beefy said:


> Expectations are an odd thing. Perhaps the Sugden was extremely overpriced?
> 
> And don't discount MOSFETs based on one single piece of equipment....... many DIY designs including but not limited to M3, B22 and DynaFET use them with excellent results.


 
   
  x2.  also, Nelson Pass - enough said.  it's all in the circuit design.  Ti's B22 is a wonderful amp by any stretch.  i can't say i miss toobs.


----------



## Roscoeiii

cheesebert, 
   
  good to that you will be able to hear yourself and post back your actual impressions. Look forward to reading them.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Neither class A nor MOSFET is the problem here.  It's the implementation of single ended operation using zero feedback and sub-premium parts (compared to the best). It's already tough to make single-ended amp with no feedback behave well into different types of loads. When you add the price constraint . . . I hope this amp is one of those _accidental _high-performers.
> 
> 
> 
> I will hear one soon enough and judge for myself.


 

 Perhaps we have an _occidental_ high-performer here.  I frankly don't get it.  These guys from Schiit have a pretty good pedigree, and you're saying they haven't a clue about what they're doing, and that they are being deceptive?  Where do you get off adopting that attitude?  Skepticism, ok, but derision?  Really?  Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  After you actually listen to it, and you still think is sounds like crap, fine, you're entitled to your opinion.  You can't have any opinion without any experience.


----------



## chesebert

wooo slow down there partner...I never said it will sound like crap; nor did I say the amp is not well-designed/made for $250.  I don't know where you got that from.   
   
  I am only pointing out that this topology is sufficiently idiosyncratic, and that all those uber-positive (borderline marketing fluff) comments need to be tamed down and pared back.

 This topology certainly has its merits, but to successfully implement it in a $250 amp requires considerable compromises. Let's try to not get carried away with our honey-moon impressions.
   
  Plus, if I didn't think I would like it, I wouldn't have bought it (it's burning in)
   
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Perhaps we have an _occidental_ high-performer here.  I frankly don't get it.  These guys from Schiit have a pretty good pedigree, and you're saying they haven't a clue about what they're doing, and that they are being deceptive?  Where do you get off adopting that attitude?  Skepticism, ok, but derision?  Really?  Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> This topology certainly has its merits, but to successfully implement it in a $250 amp requires considerable compromises.


 

 I don't see why that would be the case.
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> wooo slow down there partner...I never said it will sound like crap; nor did I say the amp is not well-designed/made for $250.  I don't know where you got that from.
> 
> I am only pointing out that this topology is sufficiently idiosyncratic, and that all those uber-positive (borderline marketing fluff) comments need to be tamed down and pared back.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





> Sugden integrated - class A single ended zero feedback MOSFET output.  Asgard should be a much inferior version of the Sugden amp, as suggested by the price.  I know it's apples and oranges (integrated v. headamp), but I have my expectations.


 
  I'm sorry if I misinterpreted what you were saying.  It seemed to me that you were saying the Asgard should sound much inferior to the Sudgen.  Sorry if I misinterpreted you.


----------



## kite7

A quick note here,
   
  I got my HDP and Asgard today, right off the bat I noticed the HDP's headphone amplifier is better in terms of bass depth and pure amount but no by means is the HDP's bass bloated in anyway either.The song I used to do the test was Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious. This is through a Grado RS1 and I matched both amplifier's volume by trusting my ears. If I made the Asgard slightly louder, HDP still is more prominent in the bass department. I will give them both more time and hopefully the Asgard can improve in that area.
   
  The right side of the Asgard is indeed hot and I can barely keep my hand on it (borderline so it is hot). Heat wise from greatest to least would be bottom side near right (scorching hot),right side ,top side, front side, left side then back side. Overall the right side is where you do not want to keep your hand on for long.Do not attempt to lift or move the amp around without letting it cool off a bit in its off state, it is that hot. I'm impressed at the build quality, it really looks great and feels extremely solid. The manual says do not use this as a coffee warmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nuforce HDP is a DAC/Headphone Amp/Pre-amp with RCA input/output, 3.5mm and digital optical input - $449
   
  Schiit Asgard is well, just an amp  - $249
   
  Keep that in mind


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> A quick note here,
> 
> I got my HDP and Asgard today, right off the bat I noticed the HDP's headphone amplifier is better in terms of bass depth and pure amount but no by means is the HDP's bass bloated in anyway either.The song I used to do the test was Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious. This is through a Grado RS1 and I matched both amplifier's volume by trusting my ears. If I made the Asgard slightly louder, HDP still is more prominent in the bass department. I will give them both more time and hopefully the Asgard can improve in that area.
> 
> ...


 
  Listen again after the Asgard has 40 hours on the clock.  And when you compare the two amps again, make sure you are using the same DAC for each, and you must make sure your interconnects are up to snuff.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Listen again after the Asgard has 40 hours on the clock.


 


 But BEFORE it gets its paycheck and spends the night boozing it up at the clubs. I'm told little sounds worse than an Asgard with a nasty hangover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> But BEFORE it gets its paycheck and spends the night boozing it up at the clubs. I'm told little sounds worse than an Asgard with a nasty hangover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL!


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Listen again after the Asgard has 40 hours on the clock.  And when you compare the two amps again, make sure you are using the same DAC for each, and you must make sure your interconnects are up to snuff.


 

 interconnects up to snuff for a 250$ amp? I loled.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> interconnects up to snuff for a 250$ amp? I loled.


 

 Cost has nothing to do with this, it's quality that counts.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Cost has nothing to do with this, it's quality that counts.


 

 True enough I suppose! If I wasn't saving every penny to get myself a pair of LCD-2, I would most likely have bought one myself haha.


----------



## Nebby

I lol'd as well, given that the cable included with the amp is a monoprice cable. 
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> interconnects up to snuff for a 250$ amp? I loled.


----------



## chesebert

Here is what i have so far:
   
  1) it's not DOA
 2) 4.5mv DC offset on either channel
  3) does not run as hot as Dynahi (which is good)
  4) yes the buzz is there


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> A quick note here,
> 
> I got my HDP and Asgard today, right off the bat I noticed the HDP's headphone amplifier is better in terms of bass depth and pure amount but no by means is the HDP's bass bloated in anyway either.The song I used to do the test was Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious. This is through a Grado RS1 and I matched both amplifier's volume by trusting my ears. If I made the Asgard slightly louder, HDP still is more prominent in the bass department. I will give them both more time and hopefully the Asgard can improve in that area.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Listen again after the Asgard has 40 hours on the clock.  And when you compare the two amps again, make sure you are using the same DAC for each, and you must make sure your interconnects are up to snuff.


 

 I'm sure the Asgard can improve with burn-in, but so does the HDP and I suspect the HDP is going to remain in the lead (as in that's my guess, not fact). If the HDP were only an amp I would say it was worth the asking price, and yet you get a nice 24/96/192 DAC and preamp with it as well. (you can feed it USB, S/PDIF and analog to switch between sources, with RCA out and headphone out)
   
  I would use the HDP DAC with both amps for comparison, where you feed the HDP RCA out into the Asgard and can easily switch between the two amps quickly by unplugging headphones and moving to the other amp.  And then I'd try another DAC as well, in case people try to say that the HDP preamp might cause the Asgard to suffer in comparison.  Also keep in mind headphone synergy with particular amps.
   
  There are many products that can play above their asking price (Travagans Red with OPA627 or AD743, EF2 with Raytheon tubes, HDP, iBasso D4 stock or with topkit), so I'm not saying the Asgard can't do that.  But even I am starting to think there is a bit of FOTM going on here with this Schitt (as has been accused of the HDP which I prefer a little over my $800 Micro Stack).  But don't worry, if I ever get some Schitt for myself I will be sure to give it good burn-in and a fair listen.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I lol'd as well, given that the cable included with the amp is a monoprice cable.


 

 cheap doesn't always mean bad and expensive doesn't always mean good.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I'm sure the Asgard can improve with burn-in, but so does the HDP and I suspect the HDP is going to remain in the lead (as in that's my guess, not fact). If the HDP were only an amp I would say it was worth the asking price, and yet you get a nice 24/96/192 DAC and preamp with it as well. (you can feed it USB, S/PDIF and analog to switch between sources, with RCA out and headphone out)
> 
> I would use the HDP DAC with both amps for comparison, where you feed the HDP RCA out into the Asgard and can easily switch between the two amps quickly by unplugging headphones and moving to the other amp.  And then I'd try another DAC as well, in case people try to say that the HDP preamp might cause the Asgard to suffer in comparison.  Also keep in mind headphone synergy with particular amps.
> 
> There are many products that can play above their asking price (Travagans Red with OPA627 or AD743, EF2 with Raytheon tubes, HDP, iBasso D4 stock or with topkit), so I'm not saying the Asgard can't do that.  But even I am starting to think there is a bit of FOTM going on here with this Schitt (as has been accused of the HDP which I prefer a little over my $800 Micro Stack).  But don't worry, if I ever get some Schitt for myself I will be sure to give it good burn-in and a fair listen.


 
  I was not intending to denigrate the HDP in any way, nor discuss it's need or not for burn in, I only commented on the need for burn in with the Asgard because that is what I experienced.  The HDP may be the better amp, I'm not disputing figures of merit here.  Anybody would want to give all contestants a fair shake.


----------



## Nebby

Actually, that was what I was thinking though I purposefully made my comment rather generic. What would your definition of a cable that is up to snuff be?
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> cheap doesn't always mean bad and expensive doesn't always mean good.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Actually, that was what I was thinking though I purposefully made my comment rather generic. What would your definition of a cable that is up to snuff be?


 

 Personally, I use a lot of the Outlaw OCC interconnects in my systems.  To me, they represent a good balance between cost and performance.  There are better sounding interconnects out there, but for most practical purposes, many are beyond my personal threshold of diminishing returns.  I love the sound of Cardas Neutral and golden reference cables, but they're too spendy for me to throw around like popcorn.  The outlaws are 50 bux for a 1 meter pair.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I'm sure the Asgard can improve with burn-in, but so does the HDP and I suspect the HDP is going to remain in the lead (as in that's my guess, not fact). If the HDP were only an amp I would say it was worth the asking price, and yet you get a nice 24/96/192 DAC and preamp with it as well. (you can feed it USB, S/PDIF and analog to switch between sources, with RCA out and headphone out)
> 
> I would use the HDP DAC with both amps for comparison, where you feed the HDP RCA out into the Asgard and can easily switch between the two amps quickly by unplugging headphones and moving to the other amp.  And then I'd try another DAC as well, in case people try to say that the HDP preamp might cause the Asgard to suffer in comparison.  Also keep in mind headphone synergy with particular amps.


 
   
  I'm definitely using the HDP as the source for the Asgard. I'll be looking to hear in a few days as I burn-in both amps what will be improved and depending whether I feel it is worth it, I will be either keeping or returning the Asgard thanks to their 15 day return policy.
  
  The Asgard sure is hot and HDP is barely lukewarm but that's a whole different implementation and design. A nice hand warmer for sure the Asgard is though it isn't exactly winter here


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I'm definitely using the HDP as the source for the Asgard. I'll be looking to hear in a few days as I burn-in both amps what will be improved and depending whether I feel it is worth it, I will be either keeping or returning the Asgard thanks to their 15 day return policy.
> 
> The Asgard sure is hot and HDP is barely lukewarm but that's a whole different implementation and design. A nice hand warmer for sure the Asgard is though it isn't exactly winter here


 
  Yup, it will be nice on a cold winter's day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, I assume you put the feet on it?
   
  Also, BTW, the smell of hot electronics will go away when it's burnt in too.


----------



## Nebby

Electronics are best served well done?


----------



## GreatoGrado

You know what would really make me happy is if someone just did an in depth review and we didn't have all of this speculation. If you haven't heard it, shut it (as in your mouth)


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





greatogrado said:


> You know what would really make me happy is if someone just did an in depth review and we didn't have all of this speculation. If you haven't heard it, shut it (as in your mouth)


 

 Eventually someone will do it but the Asgard is still quite new and it takes a lot of time to become familiar with amps to point out its strengths and weaknesses. I can't say it does anything wrong in particular but I need to spend the entire weekend listening. Did anyone have any light scratches on their Asgard? I find the front light a tad bright so I put tape and paper over to give it a softer glow.
  Meanwhile here's some more pics


----------



## chesebert

Where are the scratches?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Where are the scratches?


 

 That's interesting because I did find a scratch located on the bottom of my Asgard that was about an inch long. I tried to ignore it. But about 3 days later I looked for it again and it was gone. I think the heat sealed it up--yep, welded it gone. Seriously: I did see one, really, and now I can't find it. Of course like any scratch on a textured surface I had to search for it by angling it with a proper light source. So perhaps the scratch is still there but the light source isn't at the same angle as the first time for me to find it the second time.
   
  --So: *If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?*


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> --So: *If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?*


 
  If you ask the question, you will have heard it fall.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> If you ask the question, you will have heard it fall.


 
  Huh? What? What did you say? Hah! LOL.


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> A quick note here,
> 
> I got my HDP and Asgard today, right off the bat I noticed the HDP's headphone amplifier is better in terms of bass depth and pure amount but no by means is the HDP's bass bloated in anyway either.The song I used to do the test was Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious. This is through a Grado RS1 and I matched both amplifier's volume by trusting my ears. If I made the Asgard slightly louder, HDP still is more prominent in the bass department. I will give them both more time and hopefully the Asgard can improve in that area.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm eagerly awaiting your comparison between the Asgard and the HDP!


----------



## Br777

my asgard came today... fat... sassy.. and... defective...SCHIIT!. explaination and satirical comments that followed in other Schiit thread...


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting your comparison between the Asgard and the HDP!


 

 A better comparison will have to wait till the weekend.
   
  However right now, I can say the HDP excels in two areas by a noticeable margin in some recordings. Going to let these amps burn-in more (has only about 14 hours on them so far) before I go in depth and specifics, still a tight contest for most parts.


----------



## chesebert

Here is what I actually heard:
   
  1) rolled off on the top with better than expected extension. At least all the details are still there
  2) the bass definition is fine for most jazz/chamber-type music. It lacks grab and punch with pop and symphonic scores
  3) more dynamic than I had expected with great power reserve
  4) midrange is very nice and organic although it had a little higher 2nd and 3rd order harmonic than I liked; but since it was pleasant I wasn't too concerned. It's not as transparent as my other amps, but more transparent than many amps I have heard in the past.
  5) Yes, Mahler pretty much destroyed this little Schiit, which was expected.  The amp really started to drag its feet through some of the not even busy passages.  It's was not very resolving with Mahler's pieces.
  6) It has enough power for most, but not some compositions.
  7) The amp works well with 650, K501 and HF1/2.
  8) I echo the enthusiasm displayed by Jude and Kwkarth thus far, if you have the ancillary equipments to back it up.

  
  Preliminary Note:
  1) I couldn't get good bass/HF response until I tried all of my sources.  So careful matching with source component is required.
  2) Use it for jazz, predominately vocal songs, chamber music.
  3) Yes it sounds much better than $250.  To reflect from Sanchu's comment about punching above its weight, it does sound better than some amps above $1k, albeit within its its somewhat limited genre.
   
  Equipment used:
  SD TP -> ECD-1 (XLR) -> AX-7e (tape out) -> Asgard
   
  Everything is on virtual dynamics power cable running into PS Audio AC conditioner, and all from a pair of dedicated AC outlets with their own circuit box
   
  Wire used are DNM and Grover Sc cables
   
  I really didn't short-change Asgard with crappy associated equipments.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





chesebert said:


> This thread sounds more FOTM-like by the day.
> 
> To pull-back from some of the unrealistic expectations:
> 
> ...


----------



## fishski13

Mahler is a tough benchmark.


----------



## Clayton SF

x2, yes.
  Even _live _at Davies Symphony Hall with MTT & SFS it was a tad exhausting but invigorating nevertheless.


----------



## AtomikPi

@Cheesebert, you do realize that if you _expect _to hear those characteristics, you're much more likely to hear them, whether they actually exist or not, right?


----------



## chesebert

Reasonable expectations come from experience.  Asgard's circuit is simple enough that I pretty much knew how it would sound before I heard it. Of course, provided that Schiit didn't drop the ball on their implementation, which they didn't. 
   
  I am also verifying my understanding of Asgard with my other amps.  It's not a difficult comparison to make.  Single pair MOSFET output biased (pretty deeply) into class A in single-ended mode with zero feedback has certain sonic characteristics, much like how you can easily articulate the sound of a well-implemented SET from a push-pull without actually hearing one.

  
   
  Quote: 





atomikpi said:


> @Cheesebert, you do realize that if you _expect _to hear those characteristics, you're much more likely to hear them, whether they actually exist or not, right?


----------



## chesebert

I have left the Asgard on for 2 days now playing music at average volume.  The underside of the amp is about 65-75C, based on the time I can hold my finger (trained over the years from OCing processors).  I believe this is within the tolerance of the MOSFET, which I am guessing has a junction temp about 115-125C and a max temp about 170Cish?


----------



## Nebby

Your finger is close, but it probably needs to be brought in for recalibration  <---in case it's not obvious, I kid I kid.
   
  My Asgard has been on for about the same amount of time, 2 days playing music at slightly louder than avg volume. Measurement with an infrared thermometer shows 46-53C on the bottom right side which is the hottest part.


----------



## chesebert

I guess these fingers are getting tenderer 
  
  I have the Asgard set on top of my CDP, so maybe I need to add few degrees on top of your figure.
   
  What's your ambient temp?  It's 82F in the room.
  Quote: 





nebby said:


> Your finger is close, but it probably needs to be brought in for recalibration  <---in case it's not obvious, I kid I kid.
> 
> My Asgard has been on for about the same amount of time, 2 days playing music at slightly louder than avg volume. Measurement with an infrared thermometer shows 46-53C on the bottom right side which is the hottest part.


----------



## Nebby

I don't actually have a proper room thermometer, but scanning with my IR thermometer, my room is about 77F/25C.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> The underside of the amp is about 65-75C, based on the time I can hold my finger (trained over the years from OCing processors).


 
  OT: So you overclock cpus passively with no fan on the heatsink while watching the motherboard bios hardware monitor temperature for the cpu to heat up? Unless you have no heatsink and you're just touching the IHS of the cpu then it would be hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. With a fan on the heatsink there's no way the heatsink would be blazing hot if it reads 75c for the cpu. I find it quite interesting you mentioned that. I would rather touch the northbridge heatsink under heavy load because that would be hot to touch, not the cpu heatsink being cooled by a fan.
   
  The Asgard's bottom right edges are too hot for me to keep my fingers on it for more than 3-4 seconds with firm contact.My room temperature is the same if not a bit cooler than Nebby's so my Asgard is probably around the same temperature as Nebby's. Good thing there is 5 years warranty. Still a lot of burning-in to do


----------



## fishski13

i wouldn't worry about the heat you guys/gals - just don't stack anything on top of it or set it on a blanket.  i'm sure Mr. Stoddard knows how to calculate the juction temp and has designed the chassis to accommodate a safe operating range for the MOSFETs.  at $250, Schiit can't afford to have these coming back for repairs because of bad thermal management design.


----------



## cooperpwc

Hmmm... the "it's inexpensive and therefore you can trust that it won't fail" argument.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I've been running the asgard for most of the last couple of days and it has really started to open up. I can hear details and textures coming out that I hadn't before. I'm guessing it has around 30+ hours on it right now. I am really impressed with how it sounds with the HF-2, I think they make an excellent match. Bass goes deep, big powerful sound, great punch/slam. Nice organic mids, texture, and soundstage. I think this amp is sort of on the warmer side. There's a kind of haze to the sound that makes it almost tubey but not quite and yet clear like a ss amp should sound. Compared to the m902, I think the m902 sounds clearer and slightly more detailed, defined. I wish I still had the HD650/600 to test it with.
   
  I still don't know if I'll be keeping it though..I originally bought it strictly to drive the LCD-2's as I already have enough amps (I might just wait for the next ortho amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I will have to give it a few more days to make my decision. I'm still quite struck how good it sounds with the HF-2 though. It's definitely a great amp for anyone who's just starting out. It easily competes with other mid-priced amps out there, don't be fooled by its price tag.


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks very much for your impressions Jude and all others who have rung in to express their interest in this rather nice looking amp. I look forward to reading more once a better general idea of what this Schiit is good for is reached. Until then, I will be putting money in the swear jar every time I expound upon the expected virtues of this new contender out loud. Shouldn't take long before I can afford one!


----------



## fishski13

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Hmmm... the "it's inexpensive and therefore you can trust that it won't fail" argument.


 

 nah, as a DIYer i can say the profit margins are tight and time is money.  determining safe operating temps and thermal management is very basic.  offering a 5 yr. guarantee with a flip attitude to competent design = disaster in the face of tight profit margins.  this is assuming that the engineer is competent and the bean counters can add 2+2.


----------



## kite7

After 50 hours, the differences between the HDP and Asgard in bass is unchanged. The HDP is clearly better in that area from un-boxing and now, easily noticeable through A/B without any need of concentration. It doesn't seem like the Asgard will be catching in up that area and the HDP really packs a punch and goes deeper, making my RS1 more dynamic. I'll try to do a deeper comparison after 24 more hours of burn-in. I also plan to compare the uDAC headphone amp vs the Asgard later as well for those with the uDAC wondering if the Asgard works well with it.


----------



## Br777

The three amp showdown has begun...


----------



## kite7

For a second I thought your replacement already arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looking forward to the comparison between your EF5 and Asgard


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





fishski13 said:


> nah, as a DIYer i can say the profit margins are tight and time is money.  determining safe operating temps and thermal management is very basic.  offering a 5 yr. guarantee with a flip attitude to competent design = disaster in the face of tight profit margins.  this is assuming that the engineer is competent and the bean counters can add 2+2.


 

 NP. I was just having fun.


----------



## DDVX

Haven't seen any comparisons to the Matrix M-Stage. Any comments on this? Currently use the Audinst hud-mx1 as dac/amp but was considering getting a separate amp and using the audinst as a dac...haven't seen any setups like that though.


----------



## ghahn

kite7, thanks for the pictures, I guess I'm surprised how much bigger it is than the HDP.  I wouldn't have guessed until until seeing them side by side.


----------



## FEAST

I'm looking to buy an amp.
   
  Currently I'm using:
   
  Sound blaster audigy 2ZS   >>   TEAC CR-H227i CD/Receiver Combo  >>  Sennheiser HD570/Grado SR60
   
  I'm thinking about some HD600's and an amp and DAC to match (PC).  I'm think HDP, Asgard, maybe Valhalla, maybe Ray Samuels?
   
  Can anyone give me some solid advice about what I should consider?  My budget for both a DAC and AMP is about 600$.  I cant really listen to try things out where I live and I listen to every style of music from Rap, to Rock, to classical and jazz.  I of course use all lossless audio.
   
   
   
   
  Also: I am very surprised at how small the HDP for all of its parts and that it can compete with an amp-only like the Asgard.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





ghahn said:


> kite7, thanks for the pictures, I guess I'm surprised how much bigger it is than the HDP.  I wouldn't have guessed until until seeing them side by side.


 


 The HDP sure makes the Asgard look big because the HDP itself is quite slim and compact. The size of the Asgard isn't bad at all and I've seen much bigger amps so they make the Asgard seem small.
  
  Quote: 





feast said:


> Also: I am very surprised at how small the HDP for all of its parts and that it can compete with an amp-only like the Asgard.


 

 The HDP is a very good value product and really has shown me that size does not hinder its performance,  that bigger with more parts is not always better. With well over 100 hours burn in on the Asgard and HDP, it is more like the Asgard that is trying to compete against the HDP's amp. It's not a massive difference but there are a few details that make it stand taller than the Asgard, making the sound more complete with my RS1. The Asgard is still impressive to me and I believe it should sound great with all Grados. I'm still trying to write up a short comparison between the two but haven't gotten around to finishing it.


----------



## FEAST

Intersting, I'm also very interested in a comparison between the DAC in the HDP and a DAC like the Cambridge Audio DACmagic.  If  a 450$ HDP sounds better than a 400$ DAC and a 250$ amp, then, thats crazy.
   
  I just cant help but wondering if it is just the synergy between the HDP's DAC and its amp that are making it sound so good.  Maybe if you tried a 3rd party DAC and compared it using some grado's and sennheisers then we would get better impressions as to what to buy.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





feast said:


> Intersting, I'm also very interested in a comparison between the DAC in the HDP and a DAC like the Cambridge Audio DACmagic.  If  a 450$ HDP sounds better than a 400$ DAC and a 250$ amp, then, thats crazy.
> 
> I just cant help but wondering if it is just the synergy between the HDP's DAC and its amp that are making it sound so good.  Maybe if you tried a 3rd party DAC and compared it using some grado's and sennheisers then we would get better impressions as to what to buy.


 
  You also have to consider what headphones are being driven, therefore the output capabilities of the amp.


----------



## FEAST

I'm about to buy some sennheiser HD600's (I currently have HD570's and Grado SR60's) and am looking for an amp an DAC to match.  Someone suggested that the DACmagic and Little Dot MK VI were a great match with the 600's so I've been looking into the DACmagic and a Little Dot MK VIII, Asgard, Valhalla, and just about any other amp sub 800$.
   
  I really dont know what to get because I dont have the option of listening before I buy.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





feast said:


> I'm about to buy some sennheiser HD600's (I currently have HD570's and Grado SR60's) and am looking for an amp an DAC to match.  Someone suggested that the DACmagic and Little Dot MK VI were a great match with the 600's so I've been looking into the DACmagic and a Little Dot MK VIII, Asgard, Valhalla, and just about any other amp sub 800$.
> 
> I really dont know what to get because I dont have the option of listening before I buy.


 
   
  Not having heard the Asgard, I can say the HDP is a good match for the HD600.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Not having heard the Asgard, I can say the HDP is a good match for the HD600.


 
  The Asgard is an excellent match for the HD600.  They were made for each other!


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The Asgard is an excellent match for the HD600.  They were made for each other!


 

 This is probably true as they did most of the testing on the Asgard with Sennheiser headphones as mentioned on their site. I had a modded HD580 that sounded great with the HDP but I don't have it anymore, they probably sound great on both.
   
   
  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/faq/
  Quote: 





> ... if you’re listening with low-impedance headphones, and especially if you have Sennheisers. Asgard loves Sennheisers, for whatever weird reason.
> 
> *Are you serious about the Asgard-Sennheiser thing?*
> Yep. We don’t get it either. Though we should mention most of our listening was done on HD650s/600s/555s.


----------



## scs999

My Asgard has almost 100 hrs so far and it's magnificent with HD600's [using an Apogee Duet as DAC.]   Ditto with the GS1000i
   
  The sound of my LP conversions [using the Duet ADC] are amazing in their clarity and harmonic detail.  Since I'm a tube kind of guy, I'm looking forward to hearing the Valhalla -- but the Asgard is superb and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





feast said:


> I'm about to buy some sennheiser HD600's (I currently have HD570's and Grado SR60's) and am looking for an amp an DAC to match.  Someone suggested that the DACmagic and Little Dot MK VI were a great match with the 600's so I've been looking into the DACmagic and a Little Dot MK VIII, Asgard, Valhalla, and just about any other amp sub 800$.
> 
> I really dont know what to get because I dont have the option of listening before I buy.


 

 That was me regarding the DACMagic, MKVI and HD600. So far I haven't found any solid state amps that really got me into the music. If what is being said about great synergy between the Asgard and HD600 is true, it would certainly be cheaper.
   
  I do suggest if you are considering a Little Dot that you make sure which one you want. The MKVI is more powerful, and runs hotter (same temperatures as the Asgard). The MKVIII SE is less powerful, but supposedly more refined and runs cooler and about $100 more. Don't think that just because the MKVIII SE is an 8 and the MKVI is a 6 that the 8 is automatically better. Also, the MKVI was tuned for HD600/650 and K1000. The MKVIII SE is tuned for the HD800. I don't know how that might affect the sound on HD600 (likely not much) compared to the MKVI, but that's another thing to consider.


----------



## aspenx

Quote: 





seraphjei said:


> Thinking about buying one to pair with AD2000 and W1000X. Any idea on synergy with these phones?


 

 Anyone with information how the W1000x sounds with the Asgard? (Even typing the name makes me feel awkward........)


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I do suggest if you are considering a Little Dot that you make sure which one you want. The MKVI is more powerful, and runs hotter (same temperatures as the Asgard). The MKVIII SE is less powerful, but supposedly more refined and runs cooler and about $100 more. Don't think that just because the MKVIII SE is an 8 and the MKVI is a 6 that the 8 is automatically better. Also, the MKVI was tuned for HD600/650 and K1000. The MKVIII SE is tuned for the HD800. I don't know how that might affect the sound on HD600 (likely not much) compared to the MKVI, but that's another thing to consider.


 
  Maxvla,
   
  Are the fans in your MKVI quite silent? I guess with headphones on they should be.


----------



## mmayer167

just my two cents, but my hd600 (650 cable) driven by the asgard and fed by a uDAC and flacs is the best ive heard, period.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Maxvla,
> 
> Are the fans in your MKVI quite silent? I guess with headphones on they should be.


 
  They are. I've replaced the ones that came with it because one of them developed a buzz. They are wired in series so it drops the voltage. I found that using 'silent' fans was actually too slow and the amp got super hot. I then used some higher speed, but still on the quiet side fans (normal 12v ratings) and they turned out to be silent when wired in series, but have enough flow to keep the amp merely warm.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> just my two cents, but my hd600 (650 cable) driven by the asgard and fed by a uDAC and flacs is the best ive heard, period.


 

 Can you qualify your statement by listing other setups you've heard with the HD600? This is one of those dramatic statements that needs references to be taken seriously, no offense.


----------



## mmayer167

haha sorry, it was a quick post. my opinion wont matter much because i've only heard the 600 out of the asgard, indeed hybrid (sylv.7308 rolled), fiio e5, and headphone-out of the uDAC. 
  my point of that post was just to confirm that the hd600 does pair with the asgard like schiit said it does. whether its better than other setups or not i dont know, i just know that the hd600 and asgard is the best setup ive heard. thats why it was my two cents. i should have just kept it to myself, sorry.


----------



## Maxvla

Your impressions are certainly of value, but they could have been stated in a better way. I had a feeling this was about the only setup you'd heard these headphones with so I posted that to make sure.
   
  If someone like Skylab, etc. came in and posted what you did these things would be flying off the shelf. Maybe even one to my house


----------



## kwkarth

Quote from *Maxvla*: 





> Can you qualify your statement by listing other setups you've heard with the HD600? This is one of those dramatic statements that needs references to be taken seriously, no offense.


 
   
   
  Try one for yourself, then you won't have to ask endless what if questions, and still not have your curiosity satisfied.


----------



## Nebby

Given the 15day guarantee it's not difficult to give it a try


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Try one for yourself, then you won't have to ask endless what if questions, and still not have your curiosity satisfied.


 

 I haven't been asking what if questions. I asked for a picture for size reference and impressions from that same person. I don't really need another amp right now. I'm merely guardedly curious. My last couple of posts were only to rein in a bit of exuberance.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I haven't been asking what if questions. I asked for a picture for size reference and impressions from that same person. I don't really need another amp right now. I'm merely guardedly curious. My last couple of posts were only to rein in a bit of exuberance.


 
  I really wasn't referring specifically to you alone.  "We" collectively have been asking over 250 posts worth of questions in this thread alone.  It's never been easier to find out for one's self the answers to our questions.
   
  The questions you can't answer by trying the Asgard for yourself is stuff like "How well regarded" is the Asgard going to be around head-fi?...in other words, "what will other's think about me if I buy one?"  If you care about that question more than you care how the amp sounds, it might not be the amp for you.
   
  Cheers!
  kwkarth


----------



## Lester Mobley

I think their FAQ means that, when testing Sennheiser headphones with the Asgard, they mostly used HD650/600/555, and not other Sennheiser headphones.  The pairing of those three Sennheiser headphones with the Asgard is where their statement that "Asgard works well with Sennheiser headphones" is coming from.  So naturally other Sennheiser headphones might not pair as well as those tested.
  
  Quote: 





kite7 said:


> This is probably true as they did most of the testing on the Asgard with Sennheiser headphones as mentioned on their site. I had a modded HD580 that sounded great with the HDP but I don't have it anymore, they probably sound great on both.
> 
> 
> http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/faq/


----------



## chesebert

Totally, why should Audio-gd get all the shilling around here 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> If someone like Skylab, etc. came in and posted what you did these things would be flying off the shelf. Maybe even one to my house


----------



## Clusterfunk

I've decided to return my Asgard. The minimal (unnoticeable to me) difference is just not worth $250, and I don't want an expensive volume knob.


----------



## kite7

Nuforce HDP vs Schiit Asgard
   
  For those who don't already know, the Nuforce HDP is a DAC/Pre-amp/Headphone Amp combo priced at $449 with optical in, coaxial in, 3.5mm in , RCA in and RCA out. I am comparing the HDP's intregrated headphone amplifier with the Asgard
   
  When I received them both on the same day,  from a brief listen they sounded close to each other with the exception of more bass on the HDP. After 100 hours burn-in, the differences were more apparent. The following impressions is on a Grado RS1 with the HDP's DAC being the source for both. *The magnitude of the differences may vary or change with other headphones.*
   
  Lows: The HDP still has more bass after burn-in, more so in the 30-80Hz region than the Asgard. It is not a huge difference but easily audible by A/B and the differences may be bigger on a bassier headphone. I felt that before burn-in, something was missing in the bass region on the Asgard but it can hit the low notes just as well as the HDP. To me the bass on the HDP better matched my RS1 since Grados aren't exactly plentiful in this region.
   
  Midrange: The midrange on the Asgard is a tiny bit recessed in comparison to the HDP; I could tell with vocals in particular. The Asgard is a little smoother but fairly unnoticeable for rock. Guitars sound great both, full of life.  The midrange presentation is not very different, both present mids that are full, rich and involving.  There is no "blurring" on both during complex riffs so they are pretty much equal in the midrange separation. There's really no comparison here, they both are excellent in this area.
   
  Highs: The highs on the Asgard is a little rolled off and sounds more delicate at the top end, it's not easily noticeable without a direct comparison against another amp. While the roll off may seem more "natural" and lifelike, the HDP does not roll off and sounds more extended. This was particularly noticeable on acoustic tracks and with cymbals. No strident highs heard on either amp, which is good.
   
  Soundstage: The softer highs and ever so slightly recessed midrange from the Asgard in comparison to the HDP helped contribute an impression of a more airy presentation. The width is wider on the Asgard but the HDP has more depth.  The RS1 has a small soundstage so to make sure I wasn't fooling myself, I used my AD700 which confirmed the impressions with my RS1. The Asgard sounds more open and outside of my head while HDP sounds narrower. Not a day and night difference but it is there.
   
  Detail retrieval : Not much can be said here because both amps picked up tiny details very well. This was the most difficult part to assess. From background  nuisances down to the sound produced by fingers sliding on the strings of a guitar, I could not pick up anything major between the two. The separation was exceptional on both. Perhaps I need a HD800 or equivalents around or beyond the $1000 region, who knows.
   
  Decay: This is where I used piano tracks because I find it's the easiest way to distinguish an amp's capabilities in this region. The decay is longer on the HDP, and shorter on the Asgard; decay is easier for me to hear on the HDP.  This was one of the bigger difference between the two. Also I must note that the piano on the Asgard did not sound as transparent as the HDP.
   
  Instrument timbre: Both amps render a violin vibrato clearly as well as the tone of a clarinet. I could find no faults in both amps as I compared them many times back and forth, they perform quite well in this area.
   
  Dynamics(Attack and Speed): The HDP has better dynamics, aided by the bass and crisper highs. It has more punch on upbeat rock music. It's not to say the Asgard doesn't have dynamics but its smoother sound makes it sound a little less aggressive on a RS1 which is a preference I suppose. Speed wise, I have no complaints about either one
   
  This analysis was difficult, given how good both of them sounded with the RS1. There were times where I was simply just enjoying what I was hearing before I reminded myself to get back to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  I still wonder how the Gilmore Lite compares to the Asgard using a grado, still hoping for that comparison.


----------



## chesebert

Thanks for the impression.
   
  I don't hear any of the shortcomings you mentioned, except for perhaps a more natural treble (but no reduced extension).  YMMV?
   
  Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I still wonder how the Gilmore Lite compares to the Asgard using a grado, still hoping for that comparison.


----------



## kite7

But do you have a RS1 and the HDP? If not then YMMV because these impressions are relative to one another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Thanks for the impression.
> 
> I don't hear any of the shortcomings you mentioned, except for perhaps a more natural treble (but no reduced extension).  YMMV?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Nuforce HDP vs Schiit Asgard
> 
> For those who don't already know, the Nuforce HDP is a DAC/Pre-amp/Headphone Amp combo priced at $449 with optical in, coaxial in, 3.5mm in , RCA in and RCA out. I am comparing the HDP's intregrated headphone amplifier with the Asgard
> 
> ...


 
  Good job with posting your impression!
  Thanks,
  kevin


----------



## kite7

Thank you, it was very time consuming but enjoyable at the same time. Hopefully we'll hear some more impressions from other owners soon


----------



## wind016

I dont understand the name of the company and the products. Are they targeted towards tools?


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> I dont understand the name of the company and the products. Are they targeted towards tools?


 

 Wrong thread: you can direct this comment to the myriad of Audio-gd threads, however.
   
  CA's economy is in the toilet the last time I checked. I think you should probably support the local economy rather than calling people who are helping CA's economy tools.


----------



## wind016

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Wrong thread: you can direct this comment to the myriad of Audio-gd threads, however.
> 
> CA's economy is in the toilet the last time I checked. I think you should probably support the local economy rather than calling people who are helping CA's economy tools.


 

 Ok. Fair. I guess the names are kind of funny. Valhalla? Screams Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Nuforce HDP vs Schiit Asgard
> 
> For those who don't already know, the Nuforce HDP is a DAC/Pre-amp/Headphone Amp combo priced at $449 with optical in, coaxial in, 3.5mm in , RCA in and RCA out. I am comparing the HDP's intregrated headphone amplifier with the Asgard
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the impressions!


----------



## Br777

for anyone who's interested, Jason just finished diagnosing my DOA asgard - here is what he said...(his words in purple)
   
We found the problem--something I've literally never seen before--a broken potentiometer (volume control). It was physically cracked. Very strange for an Alps part--it must have had a defect, and then failed in shipping.
   
Weird. Anyway, here's to a flawless second round.
   
  interesting considering the amp is well padded as it ships, and the box was not noticebly banged up...   well 2 more days until the new one arrives... oh boy oh boy!
   
  i have to admit, if the asgard sounds as good or better than the hifiman ef5 I am going to be quite suprised... and on that note, if that is the case, ill be quite pleased


----------



## Clayton SF

Ah, a cracked pot!
   
  Thanks, Jason, for the diagnosis.
  And thank you Br777 for sharing it.
  I am continually enjoying my Asgard in all of its aural pleasures.


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> I dont understand the name of the company and the products. Are they targeted towards tools?


 
  Appears so.


----------



## gbacic

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> Ok. Fair. I guess the names are kind of funny. Valhalla? Screams Dungeons and Dragons


 
   
  Yeah, Norse paganism screams DnD.


----------



## Clusterfunk

clusterfunk said:


> I've decided to return my Asgard. The minimal (unnoticeable to me) difference is just not worth $250, and I don't want an expensive volume knob.







 Both Jason and I were kind of shocked that there would be no noticeable difference on any device. It might be my plebeian ears, but I plan giving the Valhalla a shot.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clusterfunk said:


> Both Jason and I were kind of shocked that there would be no noticeable difference on any device. It might be my plebeian ears, but I plan giving the Valhalla a shot.


 

 People's ears are different, people's sources are different, people's circumstances are different, people's headphones are different, people's needs are different.  You certainly aren't the first and you won't be the last person for whom a separate head-amp is not a good solution.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Nebby

Not being able to hear a difference isn't a curse, it's a blessing (to the wallet)  I returned my Asgard as well, it was a good amp but  my new DIY tube amp was a better match with my HD800's. To be clear, it wasn't a particularly fair comparison as the parts cost for the DIY amp was more than the Asgard. Nonetheless the Asgard did sound very good for the price and I think I understand the synergy with the hd650/600's.


----------



## daltonlanny

Has anyone tried out their Beyerdynamic DT880's [250 or 600 ohm versions] with the Asgard?
  If so, what are your impressions of this combo?
  Thanks.


----------



## rhfactor1

"daltonlanny", I actually sent an e-mail to Jason Stoddard at Shiit about my vintage 600 ohm Beyer DT-990, he said he had actually tried the Asgard with a DT-880 600 ohm with very good results, he said this was the only Beyer he had tried in with at that time, that was about 3 weeks ago. It seems like the DT-880 600 ohm is more highly regarded as far as SQ goes in Head-Fi and actually then the 32 ohm version and then next any of the 250 ohm versions. But that's the opinion of "Head-Fiers" so you have to take the opinions with a large grain-of-salt and synergy between source>amp>headphone. I can only tell you that my Beyer Dt-990 (600 ohm) is still my favorite dynamic headphone and it's almost 25 years old (purchased it new when I was single and had money in the bank). Happy Listening.


----------



## daltonlanny

Thanks rhfactor1. I recently bought a pair of DT880 2003 version used here on Headfi, and I am VERY impressed, to say the least, with them. I actually prefer them over my Sennheiser HD650's and my AKG K701's.
  I actually decided to sell my K701's after hearing them!
  I would love to find a pair of the DT880 600.
  I am seriously considering the Asgard for both my 650's and the 880's.


----------



## jpstereo

I just submitted an order for a Valhalla.  I plan on using my Beyer DT-880s 250 ohm version.  I 'll let you know how they fare!  Looking forward to that combo!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Br777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> interesting considering the amp is well padded as it ships, and the box was not noticebly banged up...


 

 Shippers are very clever.
   
  I do work for a company that sent a customer an amp, only to have the customer say that a corner of the 3/8" thick aluminum faceplate was literally broken off. Not just scratched, or bent, but broken off. The customer returned the amp and the box was in virtually perfect condition. The only sign of damage was a small, 1/4" hole in the side of the box.
   
  If it weren't for the fact that there was no exit hole or a round found inside the box, I'd have suspected they used it for target practice.
   
  Like I said, they're very clever.
   
  se


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





daltonlanny said:


> Has anyone tried out their Beyerdynamic DT880's [250 or 600 ohm versions] with the Asgard?
> If so, what are your impressions of this combo?
> Thanks.


 

*Seconded. *If anyone's got a DT880 in 250 Ohms, 2005 edition, I would dearly love to know how they pair with the Asgard.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote: 





jpstereo said:


> I just submitted an order for a Valhalla.  I plan on using my Beyer DT-880s 250 ohm version.  I 'll let you know how they fare!  Looking forward to that combo!


 

 Excellent    I look forward to your impressions of it.
   
  Peete.


----------



## wgb113

A better foot solution for the heat this generates?
   
http://www.bluelounge.com/coolfeet.php
   
  I guess you'd have to buy two packs and then decide which size you wanted to use.
   
  Bill


----------



## Nebby

The feet that come with the amp are adequate IMO.


----------



## Br777

starting to post asgard impressions in my 3 amp showdown now...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> starting to post asgard impressions in my 3 amp showdown now...


 

 Link please?


----------



## Br777

^ Here


----------



## kite7

So I've been pairing the Asgard with the uDAC to compare against the HDP today and I must say the Asgard is picky with its source as in it's able to expose source imperfections. It's pretty evident to me that the Asgard + uDAC does not sound as good as the Asgard + HDP. The highs lacked resolution and midrange sounded thinner. Does the uDAC sound bad with the Asgard? No but if I were to compare Asgard + uDAC vs the HDP by itself, the choice is easy. A good source really does matter and I've been reminded of that today.


----------



## chesebert

wait til you put few $k worth of source and tweaks behind the Asgard.  I don't know if HDP can scale that far, it would be a great amp if it does.
  
  Quote: 





kite7 said:


> So I've been pairing the Asgard with the uDAC to compare against the HDP today and I must say the Asgard is picky with its source as in it's able to expose source imperfections. It's pretty evident to me that the Asgard + uDAC does not sound as good as the Asgard + HDP. The highs lacked resolution and midrange sounded thinner. Does the uDAC sound bad with the Asgard? No but if I were to compare Asgard + uDAC vs the HDP by itself, the choice is easy. A good source really does matter and I've been reminded of that today.


----------



## kite7

Someone's going to have to dig deep with their wallet because I'm not planning nor am I willing to spend a few $k to see if the Asgard/HDP's amp can scale that far.


----------



## mmayer167

i know i like looking at pictures so i thought id throw two up. my humble setup at the moment.
   

   
  and what i added to the asgard to help cool, though minimal i feel it does a pretty decent job.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> i know i like looking at pictures so i thought id throw two up. my humble setup at the moment.
> and what i added to the asgard to help cool, though minimal i feel it does a pretty decent job.


 

 I think those heat-sinks look great. I'd like to get some for my Asgard as well. Where did you find them?


----------



## Br777

pull some out of an old computer?


----------



## mmayer167

they are from ebay... xsfans is the seller. they come with really nice thermal tape on the bottom! I just stuck them right on those screws on the bottom that get hot the fastest. they were ~$3


----------



## Ebunnage

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> i know i like looking at pictures so i thought id throw two up. my humble setup at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> and what i added to the asgard to help cool, though minimal i feel it does a pretty decent job.


 
  Looks an awful lot like the (old?) Xbox 360!


----------



## mmayer167

yea they go well next to each-other. i like having something else tall next to the asgard so if it tips it doesnt go far since im running it in the vertical position. im not very partial to that wood faceplate tho, wish my original white wouldn't have broke. maybe a silverish one will be in the future to match the Asgard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and that 360 is pretty old haha, since 2005 ive had it. its been through red ring of death and all.


----------



## ka24altima

I'm stuck between this and a used Little Dot MK V...


----------



## wgb113

For The Glory...get the Schiit.
   
  Class of '99


----------



## FEAST

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> That was me regarding the DACMagic, MKVI and HD600. So far I haven't found any solid state amps that really got me into the music. If what is being said about great synergy between the Asgard and HD600 is true, it would certainly be cheaper.
> 
> I do suggest if you are considering a Little Dot that you make sure which one you want. The MKVI is more powerful, and runs hotter (same temperatures as the Asgard). The MKVIII SE is less powerful, but supposedly more refined and runs cooler and about $100 more. Don't think that just because the MKVIII SE is an 8 and the MKVI is a 6 that the 8 is automatically better. Also, the MKVI was tuned for HD600/650 and K1000. The MKVIII SE is tuned for the HD800. I don't know how that might affect the sound on HD600 (likely not much) compared to the MKVI, but that's another thing to consider.


 
   
  Alright, good to know.
   
  After reading up on every comparison of DAC's I could find, I pulled the trigger on a Cambridge DAC magic and a TOSlink from monoprice.com.  I plan on running these into my Boston Acoustics as well as my headphones.
   
  I have been listening to my HD570's and my SR60's for a while (DAC hasnt come yet) and I am really starting to prefer the smooth natural sound of the grado's.  They just sound so right.  The HD570's just sound empty and the surprising thing is that they dont make up for it in soundstaging.  
   
  Everyone rave's about the 600-650-800's but I really want to hear them next to some RS-1's because I just cant see the 600's being that different from the 570's.
   
  Now I'm even more confused haha.


----------



## Maxvla

The DACMagic is slightly bright in signature, which mates well with the slightly dark HD600. I haven't heard HD570s, but I've heard SR80s and it's like a polar opposite to the HD600 sound. See what the DAC does for you then re-evaluate your situation.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> The DACMagic is slightly bright in signature, which mates well with the slightly dark HD600. I haven't heard HD570s, but I've heard SR80s and it's like a polar opposite to the HD600 sound. See what the DAC does for you then re-evaluate your situation.


 

 The last DACMagic I heard was slightly bright out of the box, but warmed up and smoothed out nicely with over 250 hours on it, although it still retained a nice sparkle.


----------



## Clayton SF

The DacMagic is a wonderful DAC. It is compact and solid and it also has XLR and RCA outputs--a real plus!


----------



## kwkarth

Hey, is this thread about DACs or about the Asgard?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Hey, is this thread about DACs or about the Asgard?


 

 Sorry, I got distracted. I though I'd chime in about someone's DAC and forgot which thread I was in.


----------



## chesebert

What else is there to discuss about this amp?
   
  1) it's cheap
  2) it has an organic sound with fault of omission rather than commission (either you like this or you won't)
  3) It's a "giant killer" in some areas, not others
  4) It's somewhat transparent and scales well with source, but isn't suited to cheap sources e.g. sound card, or any one of the sub $400 DACs
  5) It runs hot
  6) it has 15-day money back guarantee
  7) it's made in the US
   
  You can write and compare until your ears fall off and it still isn't as effective as ordering one and hearing it for yourself.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> What else is there to discuss about this amp?
> 
> 1) it's cheap
> 2) it has an organic sound with fault of omission rather than commission (either you like this or you won't)
> ...


 
  Well said!!


----------



## Choronzon

I don't know if I want an amp that I pretty much couldn't use in the summer.  Living in the desert, and taxing my poor, wheezing airconditioner to its limits during the hottest part of the summer already.
   
  On the other hand, as inexpensive as this amp is, it's all I might need to heat the place during the colder months.  Really is a dilemma.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> 4) It's somewhat transparent and scales well with source, but isn't suited to cheap sources e.g. sound card, or any one of the *sub $400 DACs*


 
  You know it, feedback or it didn't happen. I'm not going to let a single person judge that, this needs more feedback on that matter.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> You know it, feedback or it didn't happen. I'm not going to let a single person judge that, this needs more feedback on that matter.


 
  How many impression do you need? JUST ONE..your own. No one can substitute your own impression. 
   
  I am just trying to calibrate expectation of those members with cheap equipments - you may not hear much difference, if any at all and may actually prefer your other cheap-xyz-tube chinese amps over Asgard.


----------



## WillHughes

So the Asgard is sensitive to cheap sources? Exactly what is meant by this?
   
  I'm thinking of pairing an Asgard with a Musiland 02 but have doubts now about the sound quality that I am going to get back. Seriously noticeable or what level are we talking?
   
  Also how loud could the Asgard blast my HD650s/DT990 250?


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





willhughes said:


> So the Asgard is sensitive to cheap sources? Exactly what is meant by this?
> 
> I'm thinking of pairing an Asgard with a Musiland 02 but have doubts now about the sound quality that I am going to get back. Seriously noticeable or what level are we talking?
> 
> Also how loud could the Asgard blast my HD650s/DT990 250?


 

 If you don't have another DAC to compare against, it is nothing to worry about. I'm sure it will not sound bad at all with your 02US since it is  at least the level of the uDAC and possibly more. It can help drive your headphones to volumes that you cannot even listen to, meaning very loud.


----------



## WillHughes

Well I would end up upgrading in the future so I wonder which would perhaps get upgraded first? Asgard or the DAC? DAC i'm guessing since the Asgard scales well with source aparently?
   
  So what price level of DAC would be a "scale up" with the Asgard from say the uDAC or Musiland level?


----------



## kite7

I would get the Asgard first, because you don't know how well it will do with the 02US yet but if you want to upgrade your DAC then look at the mid range list here
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/454955/dac-popularity-check/405
   
  When I had the 02US and having compared it to the uDAC, I preferred the 02US more. I wish I still had the 02US to compare against my HDP (some say it is worth $449 for the DAC function alone in the HDP, I personally can't say since I haven't owned anything more expensive but it is easily better than the uDAC)


----------



## kingtz

Good to hear that it won't be totally horrible with the uDAC since that's what I'll be using with my next amp. I hope the Valhalla will work just as well with the uDAC.


----------



## kite7

It does not sound horrible with uDAC, in fact nowhere near but the HDP sounds better with the Asgard that's all. I'm sure people will be content with the uDAC + Asgard combo and possibly with Valhalla. I haven't decided if I will give the Valhalla a try, it'll be my first tube amp which is very intriguing.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





willhughes said:


> So the Asgard is sensitive to cheap sources? Exactly what is meant by this?
> 
> I'm thinking of pairing an Asgard with a Musiland 02 but have doubts now about the sound quality that I am going to get back. Seriously noticeable or what level are we talking?
> 
> Also how loud could the Asgard blast my HD650s/DT990 250?


 
  Revealing might be a better term.  Garbage in ---> garbage out.


----------



## WillHughes

Ah, that makes more sense. Thanks for that, don' t have any problems with GIGA at all!


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> What else is there to discuss about this amp?
> 
> 4) It's somewhat transparent and scales well with source, but isn't suited to cheap sources e.g. sound card, or any one of the sub $400 DACs


 

 I bet you that it would still sound mighty fine with a V-DAC or DacMagic. This is just speculation, but I certainly hope that this is the case. It will be some time before I mate my HD600's with the Asgard, but I expect that the Musical Fidelity DAC will fit in the mix.


----------



## Nebby

It didn't sound bad at all sourced with my Gamma2.


----------



## kwkarth

Fortunately, there is no law that says a DAC has to be expensive to sound good!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Online review:  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20010329-47.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=TheAudiophiliac


----------



## NapalmK

I just saw it mentioned on giz as well, no review though. Last paragraph http://gizmodo.com/5585432/in-defense-of-audiophilia
  Jason and Mike must be very, very busy. I may just have to make them a tad busier by buying one of their amps.


----------



## chesebert

"The two amps sounded awfully close, but sometimes the HA-160 was a little sweeter, more open, or more refined"
   
  This is code word for "I can't tell them apart, but I have to pick a winner based on the retail price"  Stereophile does this all the time (a fine read once you realize the idiosyncrasies and preferences of each reviewer and the 'coded' words they use to not kill their ads).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> "The two amps sounded awfully close, but sometimes the HA-160 was a little sweeter, more open, or more refined"
> 
> This is code word for "I can't tell them apart, but I have to pick a winner based on the retail price"  Stereophile does this all the time (a fine read once you realize the idiosyncrasies and preferences of each reviewer and the 'coded' words they use to not kill their ads).


 

 I know Steve, who wrote the review, and I feel he did a very fair and unbiased review.
   
  The other half of his statement that you left out read;
  Quote: 





> I next compared the Asgard with Burson Audio's HA-160​ headphone amp ($699). The two amps sounded awfully close, but sometimes the HA-160 was a little sweeter, more open, or more refined. *The Asgard was definitely better than the HA-160 with my **Hifiman HE-5 headphones​**, because the sound was more dynamically alive.* The Asgard was also an especially nice match with my Sennheiser HD-580 headphones. It wasn't great with my Monster Turbine Gold in-ear headphones, but I generally don't like in-ears at home.


 
  So if we're going to read between the lines, let's read between *ALL* of the lines, so we don't leave our readers left with a slanted opinion.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> "The two amps sounded awfully close, but sometimes the HA-160 was a little sweeter, more open, or more refined"
> 
> This is code word for "I can't tell them apart, but I have to pick a winner based on the retail price"  Stereophile does this all the time (a fine read once you realize the idiosyncrasies and preferences of each reviewer and the 'coded' words they use to not kill their ads).


 

 I'm not sure I agree with that, but it's plausible.  
   
  In my case, if I can't tell them apart I say so, like with my comparison of the Amphora vs balanced Sq Wave XL with Blackgates upgrade.  Or RSA Protector balanced vs Nuforce HDP.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that, but it's plausible.
> 
> In my case, if I can't tell them apart I say so, like with my comparison of the Amphora vs balanced Sq Wave XL with Blackgates upgrade.  Or RSA Protector balanced vs Nuforce HDP.


 

 Steve's statement takes on an entirely new meaning if you read the whole statement and not just half of it.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I know Steve, who wrote the review, and I feel he did a very fair and unbiased review.
> 
> The other half of his statement that you left out read;
> So if we're going to read between the lines, let's read between *ALL* of the lines, so we don't leave our readers left with a slanted opinion.


 

 I don't think I was wrong in my inference.  By pointing out a particular good paring and stating that [in general] he had a hard time telling the 2 apart, I don't think its too much to infer the statement I made earlier. 
   
  I actually think these types of comments are like the "hidden giant killer"-style statements.  I mean, generally speaking, there is no giant killer in audio, you actually do get what you pay for.  So to say one product is "giant killer" in a review is like an invitation for attack.  But once in a while you do get a mispriced item somewhere in the supply chain. (e.g. latest, now dead, Sony SACD player, according to the A'goners)
   
  Overall it was a positive review, albeit with sparse sonic and real comparison details.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Steve's statement takes on an entirely new meaning if you read the whole statement and not just half of it.


 

 When he said "The two amps sounded awfully close, but sometimes the HA-160 was a little sweeter, more open, or more refined" I think that's what he meant, that they have a similar timbre and tone but one is "a little sweeter, more open or more refined.  I'm not sure he was saying that to appease the ad buyers, but I acknowledged that it's plausible.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> I don't think I was wrong in my inference.  By pointing out a particular good paring and stating that [in general] he had a hard time telling the 2 apart, I don't think its too much to infer the statement I made earlier.
> 
> I actually think these types of comments are like the "hidden giant killer"-style statements.  I mean, generally speaking, there is no giant killer in audio, you actually do get what you pay for.  So to say one product is "giant killer" in a review is like an invitation for attack.  But once in a while you do get a mispriced item somewhere in the supply chain. (e.g. latest, now dead, Sony SACD player, according to the A'goners)
> 
> Overall it was a positive review, albeit with sparse sonic and real comparison details.


 
  "*The Asgard was definitely bett**er than the HA-160 with my **Hifiman HE-5 headphones​**, because the sound was more dynamically alive.** The Asgard was also an especially nice match with my Sennheiser HD-580 headphones. It wasn't great with my Monster Turbine Gold in-ear headphones"*
   
  So the above phrase that was left out doesn't change anything eh?  OK.  How much more specific do you think he could have been?  Here he specifically points out the cases to his ear where one sounded better than the other.


----------



## chesebert

perhaps he can make 2 additional comparisons with 2 other amps, one which is clearly superior and the other inferior.  That's why I said it was for the most part a good review with sparse detail.  
   
  Most for-profit reviewers don't do this, I noticed.  So I have had to resort to 'reading between the line' to ascertain their 'true intent'.
   
  Maybe he is not for-profit? Could I be too critical?


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> perhaps he can make 2 additional comparisons with 2 other amps, one which is clearly superior and the other inferior.  That's why I said it was for the most part a good review with sparse detail.
> 
> Most for-profit reviewers don't do this, I noticed.  So I have had to resort to 'reading between the line' to ascertain their 'true intent'.
> 
> Maybe he is not for-profit? Could I be too critical?


 
  That's why I used to read HiFi Choice and What HiFi? (British mags).  They'd do shootouts every issue with around five different manufacturers and wouldn't be afraid to rip one, even if they were an advertiser.
   
  Still, congrats to everyone at Schiit for their first "professional" review.
   
  Bill


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> perhaps he can make 2 additional comparisons with 2 other amps, one which is clearly superior and the other inferior.  That's why I said it was for the most part a good review with sparse detail.
> 
> Most for-profit reviewers don't do this, I noticed.  So I have had to resort to 'reading between the line' to ascertain their 'true intent'.
> 
> Maybe he is not for-profit? Could I be too critical?


 
  I'm sure he has to live within restrictions placed upon him by the publisher/editor.  He must not get paid by the word though, because his reviews don't tend to be overly wordy.


----------



## 3602

Looks awesome, especially that it's powerful for both low- and high-impedance phones. Now, until someone makes a Sunni Audio...


----------



## HK_sends

Well, I like what I see so far.  Mine came in today and is burning in.  This is the first "full size" solid-state amp I've owned and I was surprised how heavy it is...boat anchor heavy...for its size.  Oh yea, I must have missed this in the manual, but it gets hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Total burn-in so far is three hours...thirty-seven to go...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:  





> Oh yea, I must have missed this in the manual, but it gets hot.


 

 Or the dozens of comments in this and the other Schiit thread.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Or the dozens of comments in this and the other Schiit thread.


 
  Sorry, I was being sarcastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I thought the manual was amusing because it has the "it gets hot" message plastered on the front cover.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Sorry, I was being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So how is the burn-in process going?


----------



## Nebby

Warmly, perhaps?
   
  Sorry, couldn't resist. 
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> So how is the burn-in process going?


----------



## kwkarth

Ouch, such a scorching answer for such a cool question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Are you attempting to be inflammatory?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm sorry...first thing in the morning and all that...


----------



## mmayer167

haha every time i check back in on this thread i get a chuckle. Still enjoying my Asgard 100% here


----------



## faileas

I'm dead curious about the manual now XD


----------



## Nebby

Ask and you shall receive:
   
  http://schiit.com/ownersmanual/asgard_manual_1.0.pdf
  
  Quote: 





faileas said:


> I'm dead curious about the manual now XD


----------



## revolink24

That manual is spectacular.
   
  "RANDOM NUMBER     001100101"
   
   
  "And yes, you can use a fancy audiophile cable if it makes you feel better."
   
   
  Quote: 





> THIS WARRANTY SHALL NOT APPLY IF THIS PRODUCT: (a) IS MODIFIED OR TAMPERED WITH; (b) IS DAMAGED BY
> NEGLIGENCE, ACCIDENT, UNREASONABLE USE, *COFFEE*, OR BY OTHER CAUSES UNRELATED TO DEFECTIVE MATERIALS
> OR WORKMANSHIP; OR (c) HAS HAD THE SERIAL NUMBER ALTERED, DEFACED OR REMOVED.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> That manual is spectacular.
> 
> "RANDOM NUMBER     001100101"
> 
> "And yes, you can use a fancy audiophile cable if it makes you feel better."


 
  Please note that it is revision "C" of random number 001100101.


----------



## revolink24

Yes indeed. of SCH-01, just in case they have 100 different models with the SCH prefix.


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> http://schiit.com/ownersmanual/asgard_manual_1.0.pdf


 

 Thanks for this. An extremely entertaining and informative read. Especially that hilarious 'RANDOM NUMBER' bit.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Oh man, funniest user manual ever, gave me a good laugh while eating my lunch today.


----------



## Thaddy

Does anyone have this amp paired with a Matrix Mini-I DAC?  If so, I'd like to hear the impressions.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


kwkarth said:


> So how is the burn-in process going?


 
       Quote:


nebby said:


> Warmly, perhaps?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


 
       Quote:


kwkarth said:


> Ouch, such a scorching answer for such a cool question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I see we are all of the same mind...I'm sorry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I put about six hours on it last night; at first with RS-1s, then with my Markl LA D-2000 Lites.  Wow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the detail brought out in the modded D-2000s was _incredible!_
  I played the first track (Blue World) from the Moody Blues album "The Present".  I have always had issues with the intro being muddy and requiring some EQ from my source (Cowon S9) to clear it up, but not this time.  I was listening to the music with no EQ whatsoever and was amazed at the articulation and detail.  The intro had absolutely no muddiness.  It was tight and even had some punch and I was able to discern every instrument.  No more blending in the background.  I was very impressed and look forward to improvement with more burn-in.
   
  Again I mention that this is my first solid-state amp that isn't portable (my others being RSA P-51 and PD XM5) and I have to say I am impressed so far.
   
  I'm not a fanboy (yet), but this Schiit don't stink!
   
  @ revolink24: What a coincidence!  I got the same random number as you...figure the odds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
  
  PS - All my music is FLAC so I shouldn't have a "garbage-in" problem.  The Cowon S9 is an excellent player that does gapless FLAC playback.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

^^^^ No surprises because portable amps are "schiit"


----------



## Nebby

I actually preferred my Headamp Pico amp to the Asgard and it's a portable


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I actually preferred my Headamp Pico amp to the Asgard and it's a portable


 

 Perhaps that's due to the "schiitty" source?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


omega17thetrue said:


> ^^^^ No surprises because portable amps are "schiit"


 
       Quote:


nebby said:


> I actually preferred my Headamp Pico amp to the Asgard and it's a portable


 
  All I can say is the P-51 and XM5 serve me well for my portable needs.  They did serve my "relax at home when I don't want to listen to a tube amp" need as well, until the Asgard showed up.
   
  I realize portables can't put out the power of a full-size, but I wasn't missing it because I didn't have it.  Now that's changed, but I'm still not tossing the portables.  I still need them.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Nebby

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Perhaps that's due to the "schiitty" source?


 


  Well I used both the Pico's dac, a Gamma2 dac, and a Buffalo24 dac and I still preferred the Pico amp to the Asgard. I also compared the Asgard to dsavitsk's prototype L'espressivo amp and I preferred that as well so the Asgard sound might just not be for me. I'm not particularly looking to upgrade to another source just yet as I'm happy with what I have, even if they might not be accepted as "proper" high-end DAC's.
   
  HK_sends: I like my portables as well, both my pico dac/amp and the pico slim.


----------



## chesebert

Asgard does have that sound signature, either you like it or you won't (I think I said that in one of my earlier post).
   
  Pico is a good portable amp. Do you also like G-lite and GS-1? What about Thiel and Vandersteen?

  
  Quote: 





nebby said:


> Well I used both the Pico's dac, a Gamma2 dac, and a Buffalo24 dac and I still preferred the Pico amp to the Asgard. I also compared the Asgard to dsavitsk's prototype L'espressivo amp and I preferred that as well so the Asgard sound might just not be for me. I'm not particularly looking to upgrade to another source just yet as I'm happy with what I have, even if they might not be accepted as "proper" high-end DAC's.
> 
> HK_sends: I like my portables as well, both my pico dac/amp and the pico slim.


----------



## Nebby

It does have a nice sound signature but it just wasn't for me, or at least it wasn't for me and my HD800 which is why I returned it. (Yes, I do believe you said so in your post though I came to the same conclusion myself independently). I liked the G-lite but haven't had a chance to hear the GS-1.
  Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Asgard does have that sound signature, either you like it or you won't (I think I said that in one of my earlier post).
> 
> Pico is a good portable amp.  Do you also like G-lite and GS-1?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I actually preferred my Headamp Pico amp to the Asgard and it's a portable


 

 Of course, this is entirely possible.  What was your source in both cases?  Include your interconnects for the Asgard. If you used lousy interconnects, they could have very much negated any benefit you might or might not have derived from the DAC you chose.  
   
  Then, at least as importantly, what headphones were you driving that led you to prefer the sound of the Pico?
   
  All of these variables need to be taken into account.


----------



## Thaddy

Well, I was going to wait a bit and spend some time letting the Matrix Mini-I drive my HD-650's, but I think tonight I'll place my order for an Asgard.  I'd like to pre-order the Valhalla, however I'll wait to hear impressions on it's sound signature and how it plays with Sennheisers.


----------



## HK_sends

With 15 days money back guarantee, you should at least get an idea whether they will pair well.
   
  -HK sends


----------



## Nebby

I tried with a couple of different sources, the Usb input of the Pico dac that's built into the amp, the usb (computer) and spdif (squeezebox) input of a AMB Gamma2 dac, and finally the spdif input of a Buffalo24 dac with the Asgard. Interconnects used were DIY cables made using Canare Starquad and Neutrik pro-fi rca's. I did use a pair of Blue Jeans Cables wire but heard no difference between them and my own DIY cables so I didn't do any further comparison after the Gamma2. Interconnect for the Pico was using a Monoprice RCA to mini cable identical to the one provided by Schitt.
  
  Headphone used was the HD800, my only other headphones are my DT770's which I use purely as gaming/movie watching cans.
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course, this is entirely possible.  What was your source in both cases?  Include your interconnects for the Asgard. If you used lousy interconnects, they could have very much negated any benefit you might or might not have derived from the DAC you chose.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingtz

Does anyone know if Schiit only builds according to order, or do they just build a whole bunch and stock them?


----------



## Nebby

They stock for sure, no way they built mine to order with the speed they shipped it out.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Sorry, I was being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah! I'm out of the loop since I don't have my very own Asgard manual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  edit: Which has subsequently been remedied by the pdf link. Good stuff!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I tried with a couple of different sources, the Usb input of the Pico dac that's built into the amp, the usb (computer) and spdif (squeezebox) input of a AMB Gamma2 dac, and finally the spdif input of a Buffalo24 dac with the Asgard. Interconnects used were DIY cables made using Canare Starquad and Neutrik pro-fi rca's. I did use a pair of Blue Jeans Cables wire but heard no difference between them and my own DIY cables so I didn't do any further comparison after the Gamma2. Interconnect for the Pico was using a Monoprice RCA to mini cable identical to the one provided by Schitt.
> 
> Headphone used was the HD800, my only other headphones are my DT770's which I use purely as gaming/movie watching cans.


 
  Thanks for the info Nebby.  I would guess that the 800s aren't at their best pairing with the Asgard for some reason.  I don't know that for sure, it's just a guess.


----------



## FEAST

Has anyone reviewed the Asgard with a pair of grado's yet?  
   
  P.S. anyone know how to edit my forum signature?  I'm kinda new here...


----------



## HK_sends

Well, after ten hours I have decided that the Markl modded LA D-2000s pair better with the Asgard than the RS-1i's.  I wouldn't fault the amp so much as the can's strengths and weaknesses.  The Asgard doesn't seem to emphasize any part of the music in particular and yet the RS-1i has a stronger mid and high presence than bass, to the point of becoming fatiguing.  It can reach the low notes, but overall seems to lack substance (as if I turned the bass almost all the way down).  However, when I put on the modded D-2000s, it's all there; bass is tight with some punch, the mids and highs are not emphasized but are not veiled either.  I think the Denons sound great with the Asgard.  This is all based on no EQ adjustment on the Cowon S9 source ("normal" setting).  I think the RS-1i's could sound good if I played with the EQ settings, but I wanted to see how things sounded without doing it. 
   
  I have a pair of HF-2s coming in (I've owned some before) and am on the list for the LCD-2s.  I will post more as the amp burns in and my headphone inventory increases.
  Please remember that these are only my impressions and YMMV...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





feast said:


> Has anyone reviewed the Asgard with a pair of grado's yet?
> 
> P.S. anyone know how to edit my forum signature?  I'm kinda new here...


 
  Hi Feast,
   
  Go to the my profile tab at the top of the page.  When you get to the profile page, scroll down a ways and you will find the forum signature section.  I hope that helps.
  Also, I have been listening for a few hours with the Grado RS-1i's and I posted my impressions so far, but please don't consider it the last word on Grados and the Asgard.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Masterbrk

New to the audiophile world love my HD 650s through my lavry da11.no complaints with sq exept I find it hard to listen to what I just discovered is poorly recorded music through this setup.does any one know how this schiit would compare to the lavry's built in amp or if it would make poorly rec music more enjoyable. I'm probably going to check it out any way, 15 days risk free is hard to argue with.


----------



## haveblue

Just a stretch....would the Valhalla and a Dac19 be good paired with HD800's?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Just a stretch....would the Valhalla and a Dac19 be good paired with HD800's?


 

 Until someone has actually heard the Valhalla (which no one has, since it's not out yet), this question cannot be answered


----------



## chesebert

Asgard is better. I don't know about DA11, but DA10's built-in headamp is pretty "schiity", same goes for DAC1 in case you were wondering.

  
  Quote: 





masterbrk said:


> New to the audiophile world love my HD 650s through my lavry da11.no complaints with sq exept I find it hard to listen to what I just discovered is poorly recorded music through this setup.does any one know how this schit would compare to the lavry's built in amp or if it would make poorly rec music more enjoyable. I'm probably going to check it out any way 15 days risk free is hard to argue with.


----------



## Masterbrk

just ordered my schiit. thanx 4 the input chesebert.


----------



## kingtz

I'm so sick of listening to music on my HD650s without an amp, I highly considering just preording the Valhalla to get it as quickly as possible. If it's in the same calibre in terms of priceerformance as the Asgard, I think I'll be happy with it.


----------



## jpstereo

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> I'm so sick of listening to music on my HD650s without an amp, I highly considering just preording the Valhalla to get it as quickly as possible. If it's in the same calibre in terms of priceerformance as the Asgard, I think I'll be happy with it.


 


 Just do it.  I did!!


----------



## MashBill

Quote: 





jpstereo said:


> Just do it.  I did!!


 

 +1!  You can always return it if you don't like it.


----------



## kingtz

As much as I would like to simply preorder and be done with it, I'm also dying to see how the Val compares to the WA3...ggggaaaahhhh...decisions...


----------



## DDVX

As with the asgard though, you'll have 15 days to return it. I'm sure you could preorder it, and then use it, see how you like it, then browse the forums for comparisons. Saves you the trouble if it gets put on backorder.


----------



## scs999

Quote: 





feast said:


> Has anyone reviewed the Asgard with a pair of grado's yet?
> 
> P.S. anyone know how to edit my forum signature?  I'm kinda new here...


 

 I've been listening to the Asgard for over 2 weeks (200+ hrs burn-in) using a variety of sources (analog & digital) with the GS1000i (and HD600) and I've never heard these cans sound better.  My sources are a mix of CD, LP and hi-res digital (HDTracks, Linn, LP hi-res rips). The tonal quality/weight of piano & violin (on the 1969 Oistrakh-Bauer Melodiya LP [SR-40194] of Schubert's Sonata in A, for example), resolution of detail (The Chad Mitchell Trio Live at the Bitter End [Kapp KS 3281 (1962)] another ex), speed of transient attack (Osamu Kitajima's - "Osamu" - Island ILS 80936 (1977) LP are outstanding.
   
  I could go on but it's getting late and you get my drift...


----------



## chesebert

No basis from which to evaluate your comment.  You can either: (1) fill out your profile or (2) stated the associated gear.

 Thanks.
  Quote: 





scs999 said:


> I've been listening to the Asgard for over 2 weeks (200+ hrs burn-in) using a variety of sources (analog & digital) with the GS1000i (and HD600) and I've never heard these cans sound better.  My sources are a mix of CD, LP and hi-res digital (HDTracks, Linn, LP hi-res rips). The tonal quality/weight of piano & violin (on the 1969 Oistrakh-Bauer Melodiya LP [SR-40194] of Schubert's Sonata in A, for example), resolution of detail (The Chad Mitchell Trio Live at the Bitter End [Kapp KS 3281 (1962)] another ex), speed of transient attack (Osamu Kitajima's - "Osamu" - Island ILS 80936 (1977) LP are outstanding.
> 
> I could go on but it's getting late and you get my drift...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> No basis from which to evaluate your comment.  You can either: (1) fill out your profile or (2) stated the associated gear.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  *EDIT* Never mind, I just got the intent of the message...
   
  I'd like to know what equipment was used as well...
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

OK, after a little hiatus, I've just started hours 10 through 20 of Asgard burn-in.  To my pleasant surprise, the bass that I thought went missing with the Grado RS-1i's is back nicely.  I don't know if it was listener error, the quality of the recordings (the Moody Blues catalog), or a quirk of burn-in, but when I put the Grados on for a little listen this time, they sounded so much better.  All I did was leave the Asgard turned off for a couple of days and not listen to anything.
   
  So, it's a much nicer start to the second ten hours of burn-in.  I'll report back tomorrow.
   
  I still like this amp!
   
  @ *FEAST*:  See, the sound has changed already; and for the better, so get more opinions...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## kwkarth

I found that once I had 40 or so hours of run-in time on the Asgard, the sound stopped changing and became more and more consistent.  There seemed to be constant improvement to the sound for the first 40 or so.  Detail, image focus, and bass authority all seemed to improve over that time.  This is one sweet amp.


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I found that once I had 40 or so hours of run-in time on the Asgard, the sound stopped changing and became more and more consistent.  There seemed to be constant improvement to the sound for the first 40 or so.  Detail, image focus, and bass authority all seemed to improve over that time.  This is one sweet amp.


 

 agree, 100%


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I found that once I had 40 or so hours of run-in time on the Asgard, the sound stopped changing and became more and more consistent.  There seemed to be constant improvement to the sound for the first 40 or so.  Detail, image focus, and bass authority all seemed to improve over that time.  This is one sweet amp.


 
  That tracks with what I'm hearing.  Only twenty-eight hours to go...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Thaddy

Order placed for my Asgard.  kwkarth, I must say that your impressions of the amp definitely pushed me towards placing the order.  I normally prefer the sound of a tube amp, but for $250...it sounds like you can't go wrong with the Asgard.


----------



## DDVX

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> I'm not sure if the limitation of not being to change tubes on valhalla is dissuading from getting it.


 

 Wait really? That is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## scs999

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> *EDIT* Never mind, I just got the intent of the message...
> 
> I'd like to know what equipment was used as well...
> Cheers!
> ...


 




  Quote: 





chesebert said:


> No basis from which to evaluate your comment.  You can either: (1) fill out your profile or (2) stated the associated gear.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Would really like to oblige -- but for some odd reason, I don't see any option for inputting/editing/showing a signature on the "My Profile" page. I had already put in all the gory eqpt details under the "Edit Community Profile" page but nothing seems to show up???  ANY ideas?
   
  Thanks
  scs999


----------



## scs999

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> No basis from which to evaluate your comment.  You can either: (1) fill out your profile or (2) stated the associated gear.
> 
> Thanks.


 



  
  Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> *EDIT* Never mind, I just got the intent of the message...
> 
> I'd like to know what equipment was used as well...
> Cheers!
> ...


 
   
  The Asgard is my first standalone headphone amp - been using amps built into digital recording interfaces for a long time but this one really brings out musical details that were previously hidden.  The mic preamps and A/D converters on the Duet are superb and they capture musical details which aren't as immediately apparent when playing back thru its built-in headphone amp.  The DAC line-outs bypass the headphone section and the conversion quality is excellent -- the Asgard seems to complement the DUET DAC converters exceptionally well. The same is true for the Edirol interface when playing back 192/24 bit downloads like the Mackerras/Scottish Chamber O recording of Beethoven's piano concertos 3,4 & 5 [Linn 336 (2009)]
   
  Regarding the equipment used: I apologize but the details put into my "Community Profile" page somehow don't show up under my signature and neither does the signature (???) but here's the equipment I used:  

 1) MacPro/iTunes > [DAC **] > Asgard > GS1000i
   
  2) VPI HW-19 mk4 TT / Zeta arm / Koetsu Rosewood > Audio Research PH2 phono amp > Audio Res LS5 pre > Asgard > HD 600
   
  3) Audio Res CD-1 & Oppo 981 > Asgard > SR225
   
  ** DACs used: Apogee Duet, MOTU 828 mk2, Edirol FA-66
  cables: Audioquest, MIT, AR, Canare
   
   
*-- scs999*


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





ddvx said:


> Wait really? That is a bit of a bummer.


 

 From their site's faq it is stated
   
  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/valhalla-questions/
  Quote: 





> *What about 6SN7s, 6N23Ps, 6DJ8s, etc? How do they sound?*
> We don’t recommend tube rolling with Valhalla, since the amplifier is DC-coupled between stages and optimized for the 6N1P/6N6P combination. It’s very likely that other tubes simply will not work.


 
   
  My original post regarding other tubes likely not being able to work with the  valhalla got ninja'd I see...


----------



## FEAST

It seems like Schiit is breaking new ground here with their price/performance ratio here and the price is right as well.  I think I am going to wait to hear what people have to say about the Asgard and Valhalla once the Valhalla comes out and the honeymoons are over.  Looking for some comparisons, yep.  I'm also very interested in comparisons between amps in the $300-500 price range (Little dot, Woo 3, maybe Woo 6,  RSA, and others).
   
  Just want to put all of the reviews into perspective, more so, at least, than they already are.


----------



## aqsw

OK, I am a BRAND NOOB, but I have been an audio enthusiast since most of you were in Bagdad(old joke, but true).
  Since my wife and I have just relocated(downsized), I have really gotten into the head-fi. never been there b4. Headphones!!!
  I used to listen to 901s with b&w rears and center.
  I'm in a 55 plus condo now, but you guys know what i want!!
   
  I own
   
  Sen px200
  Shure srh 750dj(I love them)
  Shure srh 840 (gave to son)
  Grado sr80i
   
  Ibasso D10
   
  Itouch 32GB 2G
   
  And looking for :
  LCD2
  Valhalla


----------



## vicdiaz

Hi,
   
  First post here, but just want to add that last Friday I ordered an Asgard and should have it by Wednesday.
   
  The reason for ordering it was that my current Audio system does not have any headphone outputs and after reading SG's review and feedback on the forum I took the dive and ordered it.
   
  BTW, just finished updated my community profile so if there are any errors comments are welcome.
   
  Vic


----------



## Asr

I finally got around to listen to my Asgard for the first time since receiving it some weeks ago.
   
  HOLY CRAP! You guys weren't kidding, this amp gets hot. I did not install the supplied feet since they looked inadequate for proper heat dissipation from the bottom and instead cut out 4 square styrofoam supports on which to place the amp. It seems to me that Schiit could have vented the bottom part of the chassis too, to allow for better heat dissipation from what is clearly the hottest area of the amp.
   
  Initial impression: it seems to drive the HD800 relatively well and sounds pretty good doing it. I actually kinda like the HD800 with this amp, there's just something about the combo. I don't normally like large soundstages but there's a definite "whoosh" to it that makes it sound really cool. No major complaints yet with the sound but that could change later on as I try out my other headphones on it.
   
  I'll most likely post a full review with comparisons to the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite and SPL Auditor eventually. It'll take some time to do this though, a few weeks at least but probably more. Size comparison note to the Gilmore Lite: if the Asgard were hollow, the GL could completely fit inside it.


----------



## 3602

How how? Can you keep your hand on the top (put it on the vent, not over the top) for at least 10 seconds?


----------



## kite7

On top of the vent is no problem but next to it near the edges, it is hot. I cannot leave my finger on it for more than 3 seconds


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





ddvx said:


> As with the asgard though, you'll have 15 days to return it. I'm sure you could preorder it, and then use it, see how you like it, then browse the forums for comparisons. Saves you the trouble if it gets put on backorder.


 

 The thing with their "15 day trial" is that they start counting from the day you purchase. And it takes, what, around a week to reach your door? This leaves me only a week to both burn in (which won't be feasible if we can only do it in 8-hour chunks) and listen to enough of my music.
   
   
  Quote from the Valhalla product page:


> *15-Day Satisfaction Guarantee*
> Don’t like your Valhalla? No problem. Send it back for a full refund within 15 days of your original purchase. When was the last time you spent a couple of weeks in an audio store? With your own equipment? Thought so.


 
   
  Hopefully, this is a policy that Schiit will re-evaluate and extend.


----------



## WillHughes

I emailed Schiit about the 15 day warranty since I live in Australia, obviously shipping was going to take a while and was told by Jason:
   
  "And yes, for international orders, we're considering the 15-day guarantee in effect from the time you receive the unit, rather than from shipment. So you should be all set!"
   
  So I am fine with it!


----------



## midoo1990

how is it pronounced?is it like "crap" or "skit" or "skiit"(with emphasize on the i) or "skeet"?
  and is schiit a name of a person or what?i am curious.


----------



## ConGrUenCy

Pronounced as 'crap'.


----------



## Skylab

I thought it was like "crap", as in rhymes with "Kite".


----------



## midoo1990

Really? pronounced crap?why would they want to name the company like this?
  i cant imagine getting it and my father ask me "what is the brand?" and i say "schiit" .he will probably kick me in the gonads as he will think it is directed to him.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  oh and how hot is it?i am sitting next to my wa6 and i am boiling right now,is the schiit worse?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> how is it pronounced?is it like "crap" or "skit" or "skiit"(with emphasize on the i) or "skeet"?
> and is schiit a name of a person or what?i am curious.


 

 Read the web site, they'll tell you how it's pronounced right there.
   
  Shee-tah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://schiit.com/


----------



## Nebby

Haha, Shee-tah indeed.


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Read the web site, they'll tell you how it's pronounced right there.
> 
> Shee-tah
> 
> ...


 
  thanks for that,i read their faq but it wasnt there.i will look more carefully.
  i see you also editied my post,you should tell me first,Jude did it 3-4 times with me and he pmed me everytime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also why are they writing shee-tah? crap is not pronounced as shee-tah. shee-tah is more like Cheetah.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> thanks for that,i read their faq but it wasnt there.i will look more carefully.
> i see you also editied my post,you should tell me first,Jude did it 3-4 times with me and he pmed me everytime
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If you don't get the first page of their web site, to which I posted the link, then don't worry about it.  The humor may be too subtle or culture specific for some whose native culture is not western.
   
  This is a family oriented site and I will change words or posts as necessary to try to preserve that.  If I make major changes to a post or deal with repeat offenses, I will PM the user.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> This is a family oriented site and I will change words or posts as necessary to try to preserve that.


 

 Yet Schiit is decidedly NOT a "family oriented" company.
   
  The company's name is intentionally and unabashedly "implied profanity," something which is supposedly against the rules here due to it being a "family oriented site."
   
  So explain to me how this whole "family oriented site" stuff is anything but a complete joke of hypocrisy.
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yet Schiit is decidedly NOT a "family oriented" company.
> 
> The company's name is intentionally and unabashedly "implied profanity," something which is supposedly against the rules here due to it being a "family oriented site."
> 
> ...


 
  It all depends upon where you decide to draw the line, Steve.  We could pretend that the company doesn't exist, and ignore the existence of what is turning out to be a very fine head-amp available for an entry level price.  This amp opens up a new world for a great many head-fiers.  We can refer to the amp by it's actual company name, Schiit, or we could refer to it as the company web site does and call it Shee-tah, or we could pretend it doesn't exist and deprive many thousands of head-fiers the audio world they otherwise couldn't hope to experience financially.
   
  What is family oriented?  
   
  Do we want to refrain from biting and devouring one another?  You bet!  
   
  Do we want to encourage a helpful, welcoming atmosphere, where people who genuinely want to learn, want to hang around and ask questions so they can increase their enjoyment and appreciation for their hobby?  You bet!
  
  Do we want to turn a blind eye when one head-fier starts taking advantage of others in the FS forum?  No way.
   
  If someone chooses to use the a word or words in a profane way, do we turn a blind eye?  No way.
   
  Do we turn a blind eye to a company name whose product happens to be capable of bringing great enjoyment to many who would otherwise not be able to afford it?  A company who is trying to help the ailing American economy by bringing some design, engineering, and manufacturing back to these shores instead of selling us out?  You bet!
   
  Are we going to take ourselves so seriously that we turn something away because its company name sounds like a grade "b" bad word if people choose to pronounce it that way, even though it's a high value product, and at the same time ignore grade "b" behavior as long as people use nice words?  I hope we're not that stupid, stuffed shirt, and hypocritical.
   
  I'll take a real family over a phony family any day.


----------



## Clayton SF

Hey, y'all. We're less than a month away from the next little Schiit--the Valhalla. I can't hardly wait to give that a whirl from the get-go. And no tube-rolling recommended (at least out of it's tube family)--even better to concentrate on its sound signature. The NEXT count down begins!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> It all depends upon where you decide to draw the line, Steve.


 

 It's the rules that draw the line, Ken. If the rules say that implied profanity is prohibited, then implied profanity should be prohibited, period. The rule shouldn't be imposed on members only to look the other way just because someone had the huevos to intentionally use implied profanity when it came to he name of their company. Or to prohibit any mention of drugs and impose it on members only to look the other way just because some company chose to name one of their products after a drug.
   
  That's just bald faced hypocrisy no matter how you slice it and I don't see how you can expect anyone to take the rules here seriously with such a two-faced approach.
   
   
  Quote: 





> We could pretend that the company doesn't exist, and ignore the existence of what is turning out to be a very fine head-amp available for an entry level price.


 
   
  So instead you opt for hypocrisy? Punishing members in one instance, but turning a blind eye to commercial entities in other instances?
   
  Why not putting a little thought into how absurd it is to try and sanitize a forum such as this so that it would meet the approval of the Children's Television Workshop?
   
   
  Quote: 





> We can refer to the amp by it's actual company name, Schiit, or we could refer to it as the company web site does and call it Shee-tah...


 
   
  The company only pronounces it "Shee-tah" in jest. In the next sentence, they say "Or, well, no. Yep, Schiit is our name, and it's pronounced exactly like you think. As in 'Hey man, that's some really cool Schiit.' Or, 'We like music and Schiit.'"
   
   
  Quote: 





> Do we turn a blind eye to a company name whose product happens to be capable of bringing great enjoyment to many who would otherwise not be able to afford it?  A company who is trying to help the ailing American economy by bringing some design, engineering, and manufacturing back to these shores instead of selling us out?  You bet!


 
   
  And in turning such a blind eye you reveal yourselves as hypocrites. You reveal that the rule against implied profanity is ultimately meaningless and insincere.
   
  And what if it was a company who was outsourcing to China? Then you wouldn't turn a blind eye?
   
  Quote: 





> Are we going to take ourselves so seriously that we turn something away because its company name sounds like a grade "b" bad word if people choose to pronounce it that way, even though it's a high value product, and at the same time ignore grade "b" behavior as long as people use nice words?


 
   
  And what about a grade "a" "bad word"? If I name my company Fək and come out with a killer headphone amp, would any mention of it here be prohibited? Really? 
   
  The entirety of your post amounts to one thing. You don't REALLY care about implied profanity here and that some may find it offensive. I mean, others finding it offensive is the only reason to have such a rule in the first place. To those folks, who would be no less offended just because the implied vulgarity happens to be a company's name, you're effectively telling them you don't really care that they may be offended. That there are more important things than their being offended. Like, headphone amps.
   
  And if you don't really care, then why not just get rid of that stupid rule altogether?
   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Hey, is this thread about DACs or about the Asgard?


 

 Where are we going with this? *Is this thread about profanity or the Asgard?* "A _Schiit_ by any other name" is still an incredible amp. Let's count our blessings and all get along." This headphone amp is the reason for this thread anyway; it is what brought us together. In an audio world of options, options, and more options, the Schiit is a welcomed breath of fresh air; or is it the sound of fresh air? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At any rate, I love my Asgard. So why do you love yours--or otherwise.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> It's the rules that draw the line, Ken. If the rules say that implied profanity is prohibited, then implied profanity should be prohibited, period. The rule shouldn't be imposed on members only to look the other way just because someone had the huevos to intentionally use implied profanity when it came to he name of their company. Or to prohibit any mention of drugs and impose it on members only to look the other way just because some company chose to name one of their products after a drug.
> 
> That's just bald faced hypocrisy no matter how you slice it and I don't see how you can expect anyone to take the rules here seriously with such a two-faced approach.
> 
> ...


 
  You've conspicuously ignored the other issues I mentioned which constitute a wholesome atmosphere.  Who is being hypocritical?
   
  Steve, you and I clearly disagree about what true wholesomeness is.  You can choose to one of three things.
   

 Agree to disagree and move forward.
 Write Jude a PM and convince him to change his mind.
 Unsubscribe from this site and find your entertainment elsewhere.
   
  I wish you all the Best
  Kevin


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Where are we going with this? *Is this thread about profanity or the Asgard?* "A _Schiit_ by any other name" is still an incredible amp. Let's count our blessings and all get along." This headphone amp is the reason for this thread anyway; it is what brought us together. In an audio world of options, options, and more options, the Schiit is a welcomed breath of fresh air; or is it the sound of fresh air?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well said.


----------



## 3602

Guys! It's an amp. Not the name.


----------



## kwkarth

Ok, enough OT.  Let's get the thread back on track.
  Thx!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





asr said:


> I finally got around to listen to my Asgard for the first time since receiving it some weeks ago.
> 
> HOLY CRAP! You guys weren't kidding, this amp gets hot. I did not install the supplied feet since they looked inadequate for proper heat dissipation from the bottom and instead cut out 4 square styrofoam supports on which to place the amp. It seems to me that Schiit could have vented the bottom part of the chassis too, to allow for better heat dissipation from what is clearly the hottest area of the amp.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Steve, I was looking forward to your impressions.  Will this be at the CO meet on 8/14?


----------



## Asr

Been listening with the Audio-Technica AD2000 on the amp tonight and all I can say now is that it will be a verrrry interesting comparison between this amp, the GL, and the Auditor. There's a distinctly different presentation that initially threw me off guard and I'm not sure yet if it's a good or bad thing. I can't be more specific as I'm not really doing critical listening yet but the new presentation I'm hearing on the AD2K is defnitely interesting.
   
  And on something not necessarily sound-related, the gain is just a bit too high for fine-tuning with the AD2K. Can still achieve almost any desired volume but more precision would've been nice. The Auditor's lower gain is definitely more useful.
   
  Quote: 





3602 said:


> How how? Can you keep your hand on the top (put it on the vent, not over the top) for at least 10 seconds?


 

 I can't keep a finger in contact with the bottom of the amp (the hottest area) longer than even 1 second, it's that hot. Even my HeadAmp BHSE power supply which contains voltages far beyond the Asgard isn't _this _hot to the touch (the BHSE PSU is completely vented top to bottom though).
  
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Thanks Steve, I was looking forward to your impressions.  Will this be at the CO meet on 8/14?


 

 Yes, I included it in the gear list I already posted in the meet thread.


----------



## 3602

Quote: 





asr said:


> I can't keep a finger in contact with the bottom of the amp (the hottest area) longer than even 1 second, it's that hot. Even my HeadAmp BHSE power supply which contains voltages far beyond the Asgard isn't _this _hot to the touch (the BHSE PSU is completely vented top to bottom though).


 
  Really? Holy s--- maybe Schiit needs to address this problem anytime soon.
  Someone should do a disassemble (of course, after the warranty period, but hey, any brave souls) and check out the parts.
  Maybe add a couple of 120mm fans to cool the unit? Maybe tap into the unit somewhere to power the fans?


----------



## chesebert

It's only $250, just get another one after 5 years. It's no big deal. These MOSFETs can be safely operated at well over 100 degrees, so it's really no big deal.  I doubt there will be any electron-migration happening in something the size of of these MOSFETs.
  
  Quote: 





3602 said:


> Really? Holy s--- maybe Schiit needs to address this problem anytime soon.
> Someone should do a disassemble (of course, after the warranty period, but hey, any brave souls) and check out the parts.
> Maybe add a couple of 120mm fans to cool the unit? Maybe tap into the unit somewhere to power the fans?


----------



## wgb113

I feel like a weirdo...I've NEVER in 16 years of the HiFi hobby, touched the bottom of any piece of equipment to see how hot it is...
   
  Bill


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> I feel like a weirdo...I've NEVER in 16 years of the HiFi hobby, touched the bottom of any piece of equipment to see how hot it is...
> 
> Bill


 

 You probably never encountered any power amp biased into class A operation before.


----------



## Nebby

I'd say most class A power amps have massive heatsinks and don't simply use the chassis frame for cooling


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I'd say most class A power amps have massive heatsinks and don't simply use the chassis frame for cooling


 

 No doubt, you're correct, but then again, how many of them retail at $250.00 and have a 5 year warranty?


----------



## Nebby

True, but you did say "any power amp biased into class A" not "any power amp biased into class A selling for $250 and has a 5yr warranty" I was just pointing out that because someone hasn't touched the bottom of an amp in 16 years doesn't mean they haven't had any experience with class A amps. 
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> No doubt, you're correct, but then again, how many of them retail at $250.00 and have a 5 year warranty?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





nebby said:


> I'd say most class A power amps have massive heatsinks and don't simply use the chassis frame for cooling


 

 The 47 Labs Gaincard uses its diminutive chassis for the heastsink. While it's not a class A amp, it is a 50 watt power amp designed to drive speakers so when in use it dissipates more power than the Asgard.
   
  se


----------



## wgb113

Had a Krell KSA100 for a bit but never bothered to touch the bottom...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> The 47 Labs Gaincard uses its diminutive chassis for the heastsink. While it's not a class A amp, it is a 50 watt power amp designed to drive speakers so when in use it dissipates more power than the Asgard.
> 
> se


 
  I'll bet it didn't dissipate as much power (power=energy=heat) when it was running full tilt as the Asgard dissipates when idling.
 You have to factor in duty cycle.


----------



## HK_sends

You could always do what I did and go to the local hardware store and pick up bigger rubber feet.  Mine stands a good half inch off the table now and gets more air between the bottom and the table.  I figured it couldn't hurt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
  PS - I reached the 40 hour burn-in point, but being under the weather, will have to post my impressions in a day or so.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Had a Krell KSA100 for a bit but never bothered to touch the bottom...


 

 Yeah. That's probably illegal in some states. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I'll bet it didn't dissipate as much power (power=energy=heat) when it was running full tilt as the Asgard dissipates when idling.
> You have to factor in duty cycle.


 
   
   
  Perhaps. The original Gaincard was only a 25 watt class A/B amp. And the Schiit website specs the Asgard's power consumption at 35 watts. Quite a lot for a headphone amp, though given it's single-ended and using MOSFETs, probably not so surprising. You gotta run rather high rails and a lot of current to get the best out of them.
   
  se


----------



## cpetkus

Hi everyone, This is my first post.
   
  I've been reading this thread since I discovered the it through the Audiophiliac through Schitt's site.
   
  I have been thinking about building a head-fi system since I don't have room for a dedicated listening room and won't be listening in our Living room where our AV system is.
   
  My starting point is a pair of Sony MDR-V6 and a Windows 7 PC with on-board sound and iTunes.
   
  I am researching building a system starting around the Asgard.
   
  On to my questions:
  1) Regarding a first source... does anybody using the Asgard have experience with the Marantz SA8003? Impressions?  The reason I ask is because I would like a reasonably priced SACD player with good analog outs AND DAC inputs (for iTunes or streaming HiRez FLAC from MediaMonkey) in that price range... like the newer model coming out (SA8004).  The 8004 is compelling to me for this reason and I can't find another SACD or universal player with DAC in's that is in that price range.
  2) Regarding other DACs if the above doesn't work out... I'm looking at V-DAC, DacMagic, or the soon to be released Arcam rDac... but I really like the idea of having one source so I don't have to introduce a preamp and more complexity into the chain purely due to money and simplicity.
  3) I'm thinking of upgrading to Grado 325i's eventually too but haven't heard any impressions with the Asgard and these... anybody?
   
  Any feedback to help me kick my journey off would be greatly appreciated, other threads, suggestions, etc.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## logwed

Well, with a headphone setup, one does not need to introduce a preamp, because a headphone amp acts as a preamp and a diminutive power amp, so choose DACs at will once you have a headphone amplifier.


----------



## cpetkus

Yes, which is why the SA8004 looks interesting, since the Asgard has only one pair of inputs (single ended?)... 1 source unit will handle disk and DAC (from PC) duty.
   
  BTW, All digital files are Apple Lossless or better (weeding out my remaining 192 stuff and re ripping).
   
  I know I don't have any baseline reference per-se, but I also forgot to ask above if anybody has impressions with the Asgard with the MDR-V6?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cpetkus said:


> Yes, which is why the SA8004 looks interesting, since the Asgard has only one pair of inputs (single ended?)... 1 source unit will handle disk and DAC (from PC) duty.
> 
> BTW, All digital files are Apple Lossless or better (weeding out my remaining 192 stuff and re ripping).
> 
> ...


 

 "One pair of inputs" has nothing to do with "single ended."
   
  The MDR-V6 phone is very easy to drive and the Asgard has about 100x the power needed to drive the V6s.  As a matter of fact, you don't need an amp for the V6s.  They're not that resolving anyway.  Regardless, the Asgard should be well capable of driving just about any dynamic or ortho headphone you get.
   
  BTW, the Asgard should be a good match sonically to drive the Grado 325s.


----------



## cpetkus

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> "One pair of inputs" has nothing to do with "single ended."
> 
> The MDR-V6 phone is very easy to drive and the Asgard has about 100x the power needed to drive the V6s.  As a matter of fact, you don't need an amp for the V6s.  They're not that resolving anyway.  Regardless, the Asgard should be well capable of driving just about any dynamic or ortho headphone you get.
> 
> BTW, the Asgard should be a good match sonically to drive the Grado 325s.


 

 Since I am a newbie I will research on my own what "single ended" means.
   
  The point being that I am thinking my system will be built starting with the Asgard, with plans then being to work toward getting 325s and a DAC/Disc source that will match well.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cpetkus said:


> Since I am a newbie I will research on my own what "single ended" means.
> 
> The point being that I am thinking my system will be built starting with the Asgard, with plans then being to work toward getting 325s and a DAC/Disc source that will match well.
> Thanks.


 

 This might be a helpful read for you;
http://cygnus.ipal.org/mirror/www.passlabs.com/seclassa.htm
   
  and this;
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/32634-power-amp-output-bjt-mosfet.html


----------



## cpetkus

I am familiar with Pass Labs and Nelson Pass, I do often forget about his DIY designs and papers.
  It was an interesting lunch time read.
  Thanks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cpetkus said:


> I am familiar with Pass Labs and Nelson Pass, I do often forget about his DIY designs and papers.
> It was an interesting lunch time read.
> Thanks.


 

 You're very welcome!  BTW, I didn't mean to be overly curt with you before, I was just being lazy.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





cpetkus said:


> Since I am a newbie I will research on my own what "single ended" means.
> 
> The point being that I am thinking my system will be built starting with the Asgard, with plans then being to work toward getting 325s and a DAC/Disc source that will match well.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  Hey cpetkus,
   
  I was a newbie once. In fact I was a newbie 11 months ago so I still consider myself new to all of this. It is exciting, yes? The Asgard is a very good start indeed. Have fun learning--I still am.


----------



## cpetkus

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> You're very welcome!  BTW, I didn't mean to be overly curt with you before, I was just being lazy.


 

 No worries!


----------



## kwkarth

Now that you mention it, I'm still a newbie too.  I learn new things every day about our hobby.  It's still exciting after 50 short years of being immersed in the hobby.  Actually, I was messing with headphones quite a bit before that, but ya gotta draw the line somewhere!


----------



## vicdiaz

Does anyone has internal pics of the Asgard??


----------



## kite7

You can find more pictures if you look at Jason's profile and in his album
  http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/album/view/id/0/user_id/153898


----------



## hodgjy

Just a quick question.  First, I think it's great Schiit gives its customers a free 15-day trial.  But, what happens to the amps that are returned?  Are they sold as open box, refurbished, or sold as new in box?  I'd hate to order one and get someone's 15-day cast off.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Just a quick question.  First, I think it's great Schiit gives its customers a free 15-day trial.  But, what happens to the amps that are returned?  Are they sold as open box, refurbished, or sold as new in box?  I'd hate to order one and get someone's 15-day cast off.


 

 I think Jason is going to have to answer this question.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Just a quick question.  First, I think it's great Schiit gives its customers a free 15-day trial.  But, what happens to the amps that are returned?  Are they sold as open box, refurbished, or sold as new in box?  I'd hate to order one and get someone's 15-day cast off.


 

 That's a great question. I'd hate to pay full price and end up with someone else's open box item.


----------



## tvrboy

This amp would be #1 on my shopping list if I hadn't just bought a Gilmore Lite for the same price. There will always be better deals on the used market, but I think Schiit Audio has a great business plan here.They found a huge need in this community for a powerful sub $300 solid state headphone amp and filled it.


----------



## Yikes

Schiit doesn't recycle well  They do not sell returns as new. Apparently the return rate is low, but they will eventually offer  a special on "Demo" units (Which is what they become when returned). They of course will thoroughly QC the returns before offering them at a slightly reduced price.
   
  How much of a reduced price?  I don't believe that they have decided that yet, I think it depends on the actual return rate, and it's entirely too early for this to be determined.
   
  I've been emailing Jason and these were a couple of the subjects that we discussed.
   
  Knowing the business I'd Guesstimate that the "Discount" on QC'd returns is likely to be somewhere between 5% and 20%, but that's my guess (not based upon anything except my vast and infinite knowledge of the audio business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
   
  I received an Asgard today (Listening to it with HiFiMan HE-5LE at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and so far I like the overall package. It's a serious business like piece of Kit. So far so good, I need another amp like I need another hole in my head, but I seriously doubt that I'll be sending it back. The Jury however remains out.
   
  FYI - I'll be bringing it to the NJ meet on Saturday - until which it'll be playing non-stop.


----------



## NapalmK

Quote:


yikes said:


> Schiit doesn't recycle well  They do not sell returns as new. Apparently the return rate is low, but they will eventually offer  a special on "Demo" units (Which is what they become when returned). They of course will thoroughly QC the returns before offering them at a slightly reduced price.


 

 Yep I also asked Jason about B stock Asgards. He said they would have some information posted about them on the site soon. As Yikes said, they will be requalified or have minor cosmetic flaws. The only thing is they won't carry the 15-day guarantee but will still have the 5-year warranty. Not sure if any of this is set policy yet but I'd imagine Jason will clear that up shortly. Very nice guy and replied very fast (something like an hour after I emailed him).


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





yikes said:


> FYI - I'll be bringing it to the NJ meet on Saturday - until which it'll be playing non-stop.


 

 Schoot! (get it?)  I'll be out of town this weekend...was looking forward to a local meet and would have loved to hear the Asgard!
   
  Bill


----------



## Thaddy

I received my Asgard today and have spent a few hours listening to my FLAC collection with my Matrix DAC.  Headphones are HD650's.  This amp would still be considered good if it was double the price, I'm very impressed so far.


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





thaddy said:


> I received my Asgard today and have spent a few hours listening to my FLAC collection with my Matrix DAC.  Headphones are HD650's.  This amp would still be considered good if it was double the price, I'm very impressed so far.


 


 still thinking about getting the valhalla as well?


----------



## kingtz

Speaking of the Valhalla, anyone know of any "early adopters" incentive deals or head-fi discounts being offered? Or will the pre-orders cost retail as well?


----------



## Yikes

With their marketing and pricing I'd be amazed if there were any pre-order discount. With a pre-order you'd stll expect the 15 trial period, so what's the advantage to offering a discount?


----------



## kingtz

The advantage would be an increased value due to the lower price, and that we'd be more likely to keep it past the 15 days. And come on, who doesn't want something for cheaper? Or heck, even a pair or two of decent monoprice RCA cables would be a nice gesture.
   
  I guess I'm just used to PC games companies always throwing in free in-game items or extra maps whenever you pre-order their games. I suppose things are different in the audio equipment world. I'm still new to all of this.


----------



## Yikes

The Asgard comes with a nice accessories bundle that includes what looks like a nice gold plated IC so I'd expect all of their offerings to be similarly outfitted. 

 I think that they are having no trouble selling their high value product at what are extremely aggressive prices, I doubt that there will be many discounts to be had.


----------



## TheWuss

yikes said:


> The Asgard comes with a nice accessories bundle that includes what looks like a nice gold plated IC so I'd expect all of their offerings to be similarly outfitted.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they are having no trouble selling their high value product at what are extremely aggressive prices, I doubt that there will be many discounts to be had.







 I guess no one told them they could get away without it.


----------



## kingtz

Ohhh, looks like the Asgard B-stock are for sale now on their site.


----------



## Magic77

Just got my new Asgard yesterday. I am totally impressed with this amp!! Sounds absolutely awesome!! I really feel this is the best Headphone Amp I have ever heard. It sounded great with the first CD that I played. An absolute steal for $249.


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Ohhh, looks like the Asgard B-stock are for sale now on their site.


 


 save $50...
  but, no guarantee period.  and no telling exactly what the "small cosmetic blemishes" entails..
  still tempting, tho...


----------



## hodgjy

Every unit is probably different.  They are most likely little scratches that come with "normal" use, or perhaps some of the silkscreening gently rubbed off.  Probably nothing to worry about.  This is so tempting....but....I....must.....resist.....

  
  Quote: 





thewuss said:


> save $50...
> but, no guarantee period.  and no telling exactly what the "small cosmetic blemishes" entails..
> still tempting, tho...


----------



## rhfactor1

A B-Stock Schiit Asgard for $199 bucks you gotta be frakin' kidding me, to bad I just bought an amp-but I needed one with dac-usb connection for my computer. Still this is a very tempting price maybe have to do something later this year. Information on B-Stock Asgard under "Products" page for Asgard in Schiit website. Happy Listening.


----------



## hodgjy

The Asgard is now backordered.  This was the sign I was looking for.  I was getting severe greed and buy-itis, so I'm glad I don't have the option to buy one now.  Dodged that bullet.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The Asgard is now backordered.  This was the sign I was looking for.  I was getting severe greed and buy-itis, so I'm glad I don't have the option to buy one now.  Dodged that bullet.


 

 At least for now.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Can anyone tell me the sinergy of this amp with Beyer DT 880 600 ohms?
 Thanks!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey everyone!
   
  Yep, Asgard B-stock is now available as long as we have them. As you guessed, they're mainly returns. Most are pretty spiffy, cosmetic-wise, but we're not going to guarantee they are perfect. Every one of them is re-tested, re-burned, and meets all the specs of a "regular" Asgard. 
   
  Regular production will be back in stock shortly after Valhalla ships, which is (still) looking just fine for August 15. We also *may* have a few regular production before that, if our metal guys can pull a few extra chassis to cover our board overstock.
   
  After that, we're hoping for very few surprises on the "out of stock" side--we thought we'd built sufficient quantity for the first run, but our second run got delayed because a couple of critical parts went unavailable at exactly the wrong time. (Oh, the memories of single-source parts, back in the day . . .)


----------



## Thaddy

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> still thinking about getting the valhalla as well?


 

 Absolutely.  For $350, I think you'll be hard pressed to find a tube amp that performs as well (on paper at least).  I'm going to wait until I can read some impressions before ordering, though.


----------



## Masterbrk

Got my Asgard yesterday. Won't be returning it. Makes my 650s sing. Even at 90% volume I can't hear any distortion. Witch allows me to use my lavry da11 for remote volume control.


----------



## electropop

Oooooh, refurbished. I'm in


----------



## Endless

Just ordered this amp to go along with my new HD 650. This is my first time spending hundreds on an amp, so I hope it's going to be worth it. =\


----------



## Denys

Hi guys,
   
  Anyone tried it with an Ipod connected to it ? I am considering buying one for the office use.
  I would plug my Ipod directly into the amp......
   
  Thanks
   
  Denys


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





endless said:


> Just ordered this amp to go along with my new HD 650. This is my first time spending hundreds on an amp, so I hope it's going to be worth it. =\


 

 if its your first anything on an amp, youll love it. a decent amp totally changes the hd650


----------



## baka1969

I had an opportunity to listen to the Asgard at the NJ meet. I know this has been discussed before but I still think it's worth mentioning, this amp runs very hot for a solid state amp. My GLite, that also runs in Class A, isn't nearly as hot. Even the volume knob on the Asgard was hot.


 As for value I didn't think it trumped my Gilmore Lite. That was to be expected given the price differences. The Matrix M Stage, however, is priced close to the Asgard. If the Asgard being made in the USA and the Matrix in China is set aside, how do they sound comparatively? I didn't get to spend any extensive time comparing them directly but I will say I prefer the Matrix over the Asgard. I even preferred the Headroom Micro Amp (which now runs in Class A) over the Asgard.

 I think the Asgard is a nice looking amp. It just didn't wow me over. The sources the Asgard I listened to was running through were excellent, including the Perfect Wave DAC. So source wasn't an issue. Running as hot as it did was a concern to me about it's longevity. Even if the casing is used as a heat sink. To me, I just didn't think it performed multiple times over it's price point. I don't think it was close to the GLite or the Auditor. For it's price, it's a nice addition to the amps that are available around the price range. I just wasn't blown away by it.


----------



## Roscoeiii

baka1969,
   
  What cans did you use when listening to the Asgard. It may be that it is a question of synergy. Or of course you may have felt this way across a range of headphones.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





denys said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone tried it with an Ipod connected to it ? I am considering buying one for the office use.
> I would plug my Ipod directly into the amp......
> ...


 

 It works fine for that.  It even comes with an adapter that plugs directly into the headphone jack on your ipod and then into the back of the Asgard.  If you get a good quality Line Out Dock for your ipod, your sound quality will go up far more!
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by Roscoeiii  
 " baka1969,
 What cans did you use when listening to the Asgard. It may be that it is a question of synergy. Or of course you may have felt this way across a range of headphones."

 Hi,

 I listened to the HD800 and the D7000. Two different headphone with different needs. I'm not saying the amp sounded bad, I'm just saying it didn't live up to the overwhelming hype and FOTM status.


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> It works fine for that.  It even comes with an adapter that plugs directly into the headphone jack on your ipod and then into the back of the Asgard.  If you get a good quality Line Out Dock for your ipod, your sound quality will go up far more!
> 
> Enjoy!


 

 Thank you...
   
  I will probably try the B-Stock.....My Ipod is an 80g with all the music in Apple Lossless....
   
  BTW, I am planning to use my Grado 325 with the amp......Anyone tried it? I know Senn seems to match very well, but as I have an extra pair of 325....
   
  Thank you again
   
  Denys


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





denys said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I will probably try the B-Stock.....My Ipod is an 80g with all the music in Apple Lossless....
> 
> ...


 
  Grado's are groovy!  The Asgard is a really sweet and mellow amp and should mate well with the 325 which can tend to be a little hot on top.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I had an opportunity to listen to the Asgard at the NJ meet. I know this has been discussed before but I still think it's worth mentioning, this amp runs very hot for a solid state amp. My GLite, that also runs in Class A, isn't nearly as hot. Even the volume knob on the Asgard was hot.


 


 In all fairness, the Asgard runs 6 times the Class A bias of the GLite.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





beefy said:


> In all fairness, the Asgard runs 6 times the Class A bias of the GLite.


 
  Thank you for setting the record straight, although, I suspect the person making the comment perhaps doesn't understand the concept, else they wouldn't have made the comment.


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Grado's are groovy!  The Asgard is a really sweet and mellow amp and should mate well with the 325 which can tend to be a little hot on top.


 

 Thanks...... i just ordered a B-Stock.... I figured that at that price.....I can't go wrong...
   
  Denys


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by kwkarth  


 " Thank you for setting the record straight, although, I suspect the person making the comment perhaps doesn't understand the concept, else they wouldn't have made the comment."

 I conceed the fact that I don't have a grasp on that specific aspect. I also continually offer a grain of salt with what I say. What I will say is the Asgard, to my ears, didn't live up to the overwhelming hype and FOTM status. It didn't sound better than the Matrix M Stage, GLite, Headroom Micro Amp (which now runs in Class A) or Auditor to me. Those amps are not junk. No matter what, it's what sounds better to myself that means the most. No matter how it's biased.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kwkarth
> 
> " Thank you for setting the record straight, although, I suspect the person making the comment perhaps doesn't understand the concept, else they wouldn't have made the comment."
> ...


 
  I wouldn't presume to argue with you about what you heard.  I totally believe you heard what you said.  No worries.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> It works fine for that.  It even comes with an adapter that plugs directly into the headphone jack on your ipod and then into the back of the Asgard.  If you get a good quality Line Out Dock for your ipod, your sound quality will go up far more!
> 
> Enjoy!


 
   
  kwkarth--thanks for reminding me about that adapter. I remember seeing when I first unboxed the Asgard and promptly forgot about it. Yey--yet another source!


----------



## Roscoeiii

Yes, a little OT, but since kwkarth brought it up I thought I might sneak it in here. Any recs for an inexpensive Line Out Dock (a.k.a. LOD)? In the middle of something else and don't have time to go wading into the threads on this one so figured I'd ask since it was mentioned here in a thread I am subscribed to.


----------



## hodgjy

I use this one and it works great.
  http://www.amazon.com/MAXELL-Universal-iPod-Charging-Dock/dp/B0007XB6TY

  
  Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> Yes, a little OT, but since kwkarth brought it up I thought I might sneak it in here. Any recs for an inexpensive Line Out Dock (a.k.a. LOD)? In the middle of something else and don't have time to go wading into the threads on this one so figured I'd ask since it was mentioned here in a thread I am subscribed to.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> kwkarth--thanks for reminding me about that adapter. I remember seeing when I first unboxed the Asgard and promptly forgot about it. Yey--yet another source!


 
  Yeah!  Cool accessory!  If you don't have a good quality LOD, don't pass up the opportunity to try one out if you have the opportunity.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> Yes, a little OT, but since kwkarth brought it up I thought I might sneak it in here. Any recs for an inexpensive Line Out Dock (a.k.a. LOD)? In the middle of something else and don't have time to go wading into the threads on this one so figured I'd ask since it was mentioned here in a thread I am subscribed to.


 

 Best bang for the buck that I can think of is the* **Ipod to RCA ALO OCC Cryo Wire 2 feet.*


----------



## TheWuss

monster cable makes one for $30.
   
  nvermind.  i'm an idiot.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> monster cable makes one for $30.


 

 I do not believe it is a real line out dock, so the audio quality would be very poor by comparison.
   
  Apple makes a usable one, and the audio quality is FAR batter than going directly from the headphone out on the ipod, but not as good audio quality as the ALO dock.  *Apple Component AV Cable* for 49 bux;
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/ipod_accessories?mco=OTY2ODQwNw


----------



## Caphead78

There are also some on ebay, though I am not sure about the quality.
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/IPOD-IPHONE-Line-Out-Dock-LOD-RCA-Audiophile-Cable-/260563307361
   
  In any case one of these days I am going to have to decide between the M-stage and the Schiit for my incoming 650s.... And this thread isn't making things any easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  I guess nothing is cut and dry on head-fi, huh?


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> There are also some on ebay, though I am not sure about the quality.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/IPOD-IPHONE-Line-Out-Dock-LOD-RCA-Audiophile-Cable-/260563307361
> 
> In any case one of these days I am going to have to decide between the M-stage and the Schiit for my incoming 650s.... And this thread isn't making things any easier
> ...


 


 lol. yea. u ask 10 people, youll get 7 different answers


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> There are also some on ebay, though I am not sure about the quality.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/IPOD-IPHONE-Line-Out-Dock-LOD-RCA-Audiophile-Cable-/260563307361
> 
> In any case one of these days I am going to have to decide between the M-stage and the Schiit for my incoming 650s.... And this thread isn't making things any easier
> ...


 
   
  What you are linking to is Canare Quad Core cable, and while not bad, it's no better, and maybe not as good in audio quality as the Apple offering, and from Apple, you have USB and video out as well.
   
  Not much is cut and dried in life!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> lol. yea. u ask 10 people, youll get 7 different answers


 
  On Head-Fi, you ask 10 people and get 11 answers!


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> On Head-Fi, you ask 10 people and get 11 answers!


 

 I know, but i didnt want to discourage him too much. haha


----------



## jdkJake

I use this version for when I travel. The cord storage is unique and most rental cars have an audio in Jack somewhere in the vehicle. Some even have USB, but, they are still rare as opposed to the aux input most support.

 http://www.cables4computer.com/Ziplinq/iPod-Compatible_iPod-Compatible_Retractable_iPod_30Pin_Dock_to_3.5mm_Audio_Cable.html

 I bought another version that was even cheaper but did not feature the cord spiral. It was just a 12inch straight cord. I think it was around $8 USD or so. Just search bay or amazon, there are a TON of products out there.

 That one listed above looks pretty serious. Not sure you will get much benefit considering the quality of the analog out on an iPod. It is not bad, but, far from the last word in audio goodness.


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Ohhh, looks like the Asgard B-stock are for sale now on their site.


 


 They do not appear anymore on the website...(the B-stock).. I put an order today for one... I hope I'll get it....
   
  Do they send you a note or something ???
   
  Denys


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jdkjake said:


> I use this version for when I travel. The cord storage is unique and most rental cars have an audio in Jack somewhere in the vehicle. Some even have USB, but, they are still rare as opposed to the aux input most support.
> 
> http://www.cables4computer.com/Ziplinq/iPod-Compatible_iPod-Compatible_Retractable_iPod_30Pin_Dock_to_3.5mm_Audio_Cable.html
> 
> ...


 
  Jake,
  You wouldn't believe the audio quality you get from an ipod with a good line out dock.  It's pretty remarkable.


----------



## Yikes

I've decided that I'm keeping the Asgard. It drives my HiFiMan HE-5LE's Really well, much better than my other amplifiers. At least with the 5LE's it's a great match.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Sorry, I know you're all having fun with LODs, but has anyone else got a comparison of the Asgard to the M-Stage? They're both well-built amps performing out of their price range (both $250). The M-Stage has adjustable gain and multiple inputs and runs (much) cooler, but can the Asgard trump it in terms of quality? A sound signature comparison would be nice.
   
  I'd probably be using it with an HD595 and a 600/50 down the line. Maybe some Grados. Thanks.
   
  Also, i've heard good feedback about the Fiio L1/L3. Cheap and solid.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Jake,
> You wouldn't believe the audio quality you get from an ipod with a good line out dock.  It's pretty remarkable.


 
  All LODs sound the same.
   
  To anyone in the market, just get one that is well-built and move on.


----------



## electropop

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I do not believe it is a real line out dock, so the audio quality would be very poor by comparison.
> 
> Apple makes a usable one, and the audio quality is FAR batter than going directly from the headphone out on the ipod, but not as good audio quality as the ALO dock.  *Apple Component AV Cable* for 49 bux;
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/ipod_accessories?mco=OTY2ODQwNw


 
   
  I thought using the line-out is the same as using headphone out with volume maxed. The line out basically just disables volume control on the i-pod that is actually based on digital attenuation, no? So I don't think it's (headphone section) going through any extra op-amps, digital pots or the such (now I don't know what I'm talking about anymore..)
   
  I didn't hear any difference comparing them at least and the volume level is the same.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> All LODs sound the same.
> 
> To anyone in the market, just get one that is well-built and move on.


 
  I'm sorry, but that is simply not true at all in my experience.  Even the difference between models from the same manufacturer can easily be audibly distinguished from one another.
   
  If you listen to poor quality music through poor amps and headphones, then maybe you couldn't tell the difference.  If you can't tell the difference with good music properly encoded, using good amp and headphones, then count your blessings and save lots of money on headphones, amps, LOD, and everything else audio.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





electropop said:


> I thought using the line-out is the same as using headphone out with volume maxed. The line out basically just disables volume control on the i-pod that is actually based on digital attenuation, no? So I don't think it's (headphone section) going through any extra op-amps, digital pots or the such (now I don't know what I'm talking about anymore..)
> 
> I didn't hear any difference comparing them at least and the volume level is the same.


 
  Nope, not at all the same.  Using a LOD bypasses the headphone amplifier inside the ipod entirely and gives you a much cleaner, higher resolution signal.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I'm sorry, but that is simply not true at all in my experience.  Even the difference between models from the same manufacturer can easily be distinguished from one another.


 

 No need to be sorry.  The claim that LODs make any difference--much less a large difference--is simply not in the least bit true in my experience.  And we've both been in this hobby long enough to know that we're not going to convince each other of anything concerning this issue.  But, in the end, we're just two data points.  People should be aware that there are differing opinions on the matter and make their own decisions.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> No need to be sorry.  The claim that LODs make any difference--much less a large difference--is simply not in the least bit true in my experience.  And we've both been in this hobby long enough to know that we're not going to convince each other of anything concerning this issue.  But, in the end, we're just two data points.  People should be aware that there are differing opinions on the matter and make their own decisions.


 
  I can live with that.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I can live with that.


 

 See gang?  Both sides of this debate can co-exist in harmony.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For those of you who have recently received the Asgard, I'd be interested in your comments about how hot the amp gets.  Thanks.


----------



## electropop

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Nope, not at all the same.  Using a LOD bypasses the headphone amplifier inside the ipod entirely and gives you a much cleaner, higher resolution signal.


 

 So the volume control isn't based on digital attenuation? You can actually get another LOD that DOESN'T necessarily skip volume control. What is it then, impedance-issue?
   
  I'd like to hear from someone who knows the iPod inside out..


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by JoetheArachnid  
 " Sorry, I know you're all having fun with LODs, but has anyone else got a comparison of the Asgard to the M- Stage? They're both well-built amps performing out of their price range (both $250). The M-Stage has adjustable gain and multiple inputs and runs (much) cooler, but can the Asgard trump it in terms of quality? A sound signature comparison would be nice.
 I'd probably be using it with an HD595 and a 600/50 down the line. Maybe some Grados. Thanks.
 Also, i've heard good feedback about the Fiio L1/L3. Cheap and solid."


 I did get to hear the Asgard at the NJ meet and the M Stage was there also. Although I didn't get to hear them side by side I will say that I preferred the M Stage over the Asgard. For whatever reason I felt the M Stage had a fuller sound and deeper bass. I'm more familiar with the M Stage and didn't have an extensive listen to the Asgard so keep that in mind. YMMV.


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> There are also some on ebay, though I am not sure about the quality.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/IPOD-IPHONE-Line-Out-Dock-LOD-RCA-Audiophile-Cable-/260563307361
> 
> In any case one of these days I am going to have to decide between the M-stage and the Schiit for my incoming 650s.... And this thread isn't making things any easier
> ...


 
   
  I'll probably give it a try, as soon as I have confirmation that my amp is sent to me !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Denys


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I did get to hear the Asgard at the NJ meet and the M Stage was there also. Although I didn't get to hear them side by side I will say that I preferred the M Stage over the Asgard. For whatever reason I felt the M Stage had a fuller sound and deeper bass. I'm more familiar with the M Stage and didn't have an extensive listen to the Asgard so keep that in mind. YMMV.


 

 Thanks for the input and BEING ON TOPIC. Not that I'm nearly senior enough to talk about that...


----------



## electropop

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by JoetheArachnid
> " Sorry, I know you're all having fun with LODs, but has anyone else got a comparison of the Asgard to the M- Stage? They're both well-built amps performing out of their price range (both $250). The M-Stage has adjustable gain and multiple inputs and runs (much) cooler, but can the Asgard trump it in terms of quality? A sound signature comparison would be nice.
> I'd probably be using it with an HD595 and a 600/50 down the line. Maybe some Grados. Thanks.
> ...


 

 Nah uh, doesn't sound good to me.. I mean, it sounds to me that asgard might sound better to me... Dig?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





electropop said:


> So the volume control isn't based on digital attenuation? You can actually get another LOD that DOESN'T necessarily skip volume control. What is it then, impedance-issue?
> 
> I'd like to hear from someone who knows the iPod inside out..


 
  Yes, it is digitally controlled when you're using the headphone jack, but with the LOD you're bypassing the final amplifier for the headphones.  It's a lot cleaner signal, and it's line out only.


----------



## kwkarth

The Asgard may be too neutral for some who are used to a "smiley" FR curve.


----------



## Thaddy

FYI, if anyone is interested in purchasing a B-Stock Asgard, I'm planning on sending mine back this weekend.  There was nothing wrong with the amp and sonically it is VERY impressive considering the $250 price tag, however, it has wet my appetite for something a bit different and a nicer source is also needed.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by electropop  


 " Nah uh, doesn't sound good to me.. I mean, it sounds to me that asgard might sound better to me... Dig?"

 If you get the Asgard, you can always use it to make smores. Now that's what I call family entertainment! 

 I didn't mean to make it seem like the M Stage is dark sounding, because it's not. I just felt with the breif time I spend with the Asgard that the M Stage was more convincing to me.


----------



## Denys

We'll see...
   
  Mine just left today....hopefully it won't stick too long at the customs !!!
   
  Denys


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





denys said:


> We'll see...
> 
> Mine just left today....hopefully it won't stick too long at the customs !!!
> 
> Denys


 

 Mine was in customs for one day at most, you shouldn't have to wait too long.


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Mine was in customs for one day at most, you shouldn't have to wait too long.


 

 Thanks,
   
  You just made my day.... I put my Little Dot MK3 for sale locally here in Montreal.....it should help to pay for this one !!!!
   
  With four headphone amps !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had to let one go.....no ???
   
  Denys


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> See gang?  Both sides of this debate can co-exist in harmony.


 

 Where's the fun in that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Endless

...and the Asgard B-stock are sold out. Good thing I bought mines in time.


----------



## electropop

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yes, it is digitally controlled when you're using the headphone jack, but with the LOD you're bypassing the final amplifier for the headphones.  It's a lot cleaner signal, and it's line out only.


 

 But when the volume's maxed on the headphone out, even the volume level's are identical and any digital amping shouldn't be an issue. What is this specific component, "final amplifier" concretely? I'm just skeptic because I'm really hearing no improvement over LOD vs. HP out. (vol maxed.)


----------



## Nebby

Having an additional amplifier can introduce unwanted distortion and other effects into the audio stream. If you're listening with any decently sensitive pair of headphones I worry that you can actually listen to an ipod with the volume maxed, as most headphones can get loud enough to damage hearing at that volume.


----------



## vincents

Guys Hi
   
  A quality LOD bypassing the iPod/iPhone amp makes a discernable difference especially with music not recorded with high compression.  
   
  Unless it is one of the pure digital docks which also bypass the iPod internal dac, a LOD can not be as good as a dedicated source running through a state of the art external DAC.  But an analogue LOD can sound far superior to using the headphone jack.
   
  A quality analaogue LOD is not made of cheap plastic with a thin wire. Have a look at the Z{DOCKS} Sieben AV dock reviewed on 6moons and also in the latest ToneAudio magazine. Pair it with your preferred quality RCA interconnects and the sound is getting surprisingly good.
   
  The editor of 6moons did a detailed review and now keeps one permanently and in a separate recent article said "_Tapping an iPod through a quality dock like the Sieben bypasses its volume control. The result are sonics snooty audiophiles fail to acknowledge but smart-money shoppers shouldn't overlook." _There are a few other good LOD brands out there and they cost $50 more than the cheap plastic ones, but you will hear the difference. 
   
  cheers


----------



## Denys

Hi,
   
  Anyone tried the Beyerdynamic DT770 with this amp ???? These are closed headphones that interest me...
   
  Thanks
   
  Denys


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





vincents said:


> A quality analaogue LOD is not made of cheap plastic with a thin wire.


 


 Yes, I often judge the value of a product by the thickness of the wire.


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> There are also some on ebay, though I am not sure about the quality.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/IPOD-IPHONE-Line-Out-Dock-LOD-RCA-Audiophile-Cable-/260563307361
> 
> In any case one of these days I am going to have to decide between the M-stage and the Schiit for my incoming 650s.... And this thread isn't making things any easier
> ...


 

 Hi, I ordered one.....I'll let everyone know (if they care) as soon as I get it (from Singapore to Canada...should take at least ten days...). I will use it with the Schiit amp....when I'll get it !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Shiraz


----------



## revolink24

I hope there will some of these either at the next Canjam or at a Western NY or NYC meet sometime. I really need to hear these before I believe it's not just FOTM fever....


----------



## kwkarth

FWIW, they're not FOTM, but they're not panacean either.


----------



## RazorJack

you sure about that?
   
  FOTM: flavor of the month: "A person or thing that is currently but temporarily popular."
   
  - thefreedictionary.com


----------



## Yikes

I seriously doubt that the Asgards popularity will be Temporary, so only time will tell if it was a FOTM. Based upon that definition you can never know if an item is a FOTM while it actually is popular.
   
  I'd say a FOTM is a product that has generated a lot of excitement quickly. This excitement can be due to any and all of these reasons.
   
  Sound Quality
  Value (or Perceived value)
  Positive Accolades (Deserved or not)
  Fast initial sales
   
  Along with the FOTM status shortly thereafter comes the required FOTM Backlash. No matter how good a product is, there is unfortunately no such thing as a perfect anything for everyone. So a lot of people try the product (they naturally get swept up in the New Product excitement) and when it doesn't change their lives, when it doesn't make their marriages happier, their sex better, and their Kids smarter they feel cheated and take it out on the product. Many become very vocal critics of the product. I guess because they feel cheated, but it's their own fault for not having the patients to let the dust settle, or a personal audition at a meet.
   
  Even very good deserving products have to some degree suffered from this FOTM backlash. The problem is that the more heated the FOTM is leads to a even longer and more severe backlash. Look at the AKG K-701's, they were introduced to the Head-Fi community very early and received favorable write-ups, and they quickly took off selling quite well (Primarily due to certain etailers offering massive discounts). Then the Backlash hit (Because no headphone is for everyone), and for a few years fans of the 701's actually stayed quiet for fear of being stomped on by the rabid Anti-701 backlash. Now years later 701 users are beginning to stick their heads out and again recommending this great bargain of a headphone.
   
  So use the FOTM moniker with care, and please remember that just because something wasn't to your taste doesn't mean that it won't be to someone Else's, or that it is a poor value.
   
  As far as the Asgard goes. Since I only listen to it with my HE-5LE's I'm not going to attempt a big review, and no I haven't compared it to it's comparably priced imported competition. What I have done is compared it to my Headroom Desktop Portable with Premium Output Module (around $800) and my Audio-gd Phoenix ($1200+)  driving my HE-5LE's, and to my ears with the 5LE's (Fed by an exceptional Exemplar Audio SACD Player) the Asgard outperformed both of these significantly more expensive amplifiers. Where it really shined was in the PRAT and Slam and dynamics areas, it just sounds more alive. For $249 it's a steal, but that doesn't mean it will be with your Headphones, and your ears, and your source. Don't take it personally if a product doesn't match your needs.


----------



## revolink24

When I say FOTM, I don't mean it negatively. A product can be both excellent and FOTM, or it can be bad and FOTM. The two are not necessarily the same.


----------



## kwkarth

Yikes!
   
   
  Quote: 





> ...Asgard outperformed both of these significantly more expensive amplifiers. Where it really shined was in the PRAT and Slam and dynamics areas, it just sounds more alive. For $249 it's a steal, but that doesn't mean it will be with your Headphones, and your ears, and your source. Don't take it personally if a product doesn't match your needs.


 
  Well said!


----------



## Denys

Well, I wanted a SS headphone amp at the office, now that i must be physically there five days a week.....(I used to work from home most of the time).
  I wanted an headphone amp.....but didn't want to go crazy about it....
   
  I ordered it, will get it soon, but I certainly don't expect to be as good as my WA6 SE neither as good as my Antique Sound Lab..... I just expect a decent sound period.....
   
  And at that price, (I ordered a B stock), I don't think I can go wrong..... Worse comes to worst I'll sell it with minimal loss....but I doubt it, regarding the expectations I have...
   
  Denys


----------



## baka1969

Still smells of FOTM to me.


----------



## hodgjy

Once upon a time the ice cream cone was the flavor of month just after it was invented at the World's Fair.  I'm just sayin'.......
  
  Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Still smells of FOTM to me.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Still smells of FOTM to me.


 

 Remember: Next Month > August... fifteen
   
  The next FOTM!!!
   
VALHALLA!
   
  Yum!
   
  I can't wait.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





denys said:


> Well, I wanted a SS headphone amp at the office, now that i must be physically there five days a week.....(I used to work from home most of the time).
> I wanted an headphone amp.....but didn't want to go crazy about it....
> 
> I ordered it, will get it soon, but I certainly don't expect to be as good as my WA6 SE neither as good as my Antique Sound Lab..... I just expect a decent sound period.....
> ...


 

 And now not only do you have your office amp but you also have your office stove. You can put a frying pan on top and cook your egg and bacon with it. A really neat 2 for one product.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





frank i said:


> And now not only do you have your office amp but you also have your office stove. You can put a frying pan on top and cook your egg and bacon with it. A really neat 2 for one product.


 

 Or if, for some odd reason, you need to sleep overnight in your office you can use it to iron your clothes in the morning. Providing, of course, you haven't attached the rubber feet to the bottom of it.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Remember: Next Month > August... fifteen
> The next FOTM!!!
> VALHALLA!
> Yum!
> I can't wait.


 

 I'm actually rather interested to jump on this next FoTM, especially a possible B-stock option...


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by Clayton SF  


 " Remember: Next Month > August... fifteen
 The next FOTM!!!
 VALHALLA !
 Yum!
 I can't wait."


 I'm happy with my Little Dot MKIII with Russian and Mullard tubes


----------



## Yikes

Some are exaggerating the heat issue. It's full of class "A" Goodness, which is why it runs very warm. IMO hot is when I can't set my hand on it for more than a few seconds, and I have no problem doing so with the Asgard so it runs very warm. As an example I don't like the little feet that come with the amp, I like having a little more room to breath. This is why I have the amp sitting on a set of 3 Nordost Pulsar Cones.

 If I'm going to be listening in the next 3-4 hours I leave the amp on, otherwise I turn it off. I wouldn't set it on a carpet or rug or an expensive heat sensitive fancy antique table but it's fine for audio type furniture.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I'm happy with my Little Dot MKIII with Russian and Mullard tubes


 

 I've heard a lot about Little Dot MKIII. It's a very attractive looking amp. It's great that we have all of these choices and are able to share impressions.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Some are exaggerating the heat issue. It's full of class "A" Goodness, which is why it runs very warm. IMO hot is when I can't set my hand on it for more than a few seconds, and I have no problem doing so with the Asgard so it runs very warm. As an example I don't like the little feet that come with the amp, I like having a little more room to breath. This is why I have the amp sitting on a set of 3 Nordost Pulsar Cones.
> 
> If I'm going to be listening in the next 3-4 hours I leave the amp on, otherwise I turn it off. I wouldn't set it on a carpet or rug or an expensive heat sensitive fancy antique table but it's fine for audio type furniture.


 

 The heat issue is not exaggerated. That amp was so hot you could not even put your fingers on the volume control You also have to watch if you have small children. Even with the bias in class A most other class A amps I have owned or heard do not get anywhere near as hot. One thing I will say heat kills amps. Even with the 5 yr warranty I would not be interested in a amp that runs that hot.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by Frank I  


 " The heat issue is not exaggerated. That amp was so hot you could not even put your fingers on the volume control You also have to watch if you have small children. Even with the bias in class A most other class A amps I have owned or heard do not get anywhere near as hot. One thing I will say heat kills amps. Even with the 5 yr warranty I would not be interested in a amp that runs that hot."


 I agree. Even if they're using the chasis as a heat sink it runs very hot. Yes, I've read where the Asgard is five (or six) times more biased in Class A than amps like the Gilmore Lite and Matrix. To what end though? If it performed many times better than the other amps then I would say the heat has merit. But, IMHO, it's a lateral move. I won't deny it's a nice sounding amp. I just didn't think it trumped the GLite, Matrix, Micro Amp (now in Class A) or Auditor. The latter being an amp three times the price of the Schiit amp I know but, the claims that the Asgard performing several times it's price point seem a bit enthusiastic. I offer my grain of salt. .


----------



## Yikes

Absolutely untrue. No one pulled their fingers back scorched after touching the amp, so like I said exaggerations. I did communicate some peoples observations concerning the heat to Jason at Schiit. I noticed that it was running hotter at the meet than it does at home. It was probably due to two things; first - higher ambient temperature and second - with the volume turned all of the way down (which is where we try to leave it at a meet) the amp (since it is a high bias class A design) will have to dissipate all of the generated heat through the chassis. What that means is that it runs hottest when the volume is all of the way down. I believe that Jason said that it is biased to 300 ma @ 32 Ohms. Few of the so called class A amps anywhere near it's price are biased that far into class A. So yes, it runs warm, it's designed to. It's cooler than any of my class A Krells were, and it's cooler than the Musical Fidelity Class A amps that I sold back in the 80's, and it's chassis is cooler than the heatsinks of my Parasound JC1 monos. 



 Anyway... Ambient temp in my room is 76 and the amp is cooler than my freaking cable (DVR) box. No problem touching, or holding on to any surface of the amp. Maybe I'll pick up one of those IR temp guns to settle such disputes.


----------



## Yikes

As to why class A, an amp that is really running in class A has to my ears always sounded truer. I guess each of us have a certain sound that we like and I've always been a Class "A" guy (as opposed to a Classy Guy)


----------



## chesebert

I have left the amp on for 3 weeks straight now, so far so good. 30W of heat dissipation isn't that big of a deal.  
   
   
  Quote: 





yikes said:


> Some are exaggerating the heat issue. It's full of class "A" Goodness, which is why it runs very warm. IMO hot is when I can't set my hand on it for more than a few seconds, and I have no problem doing so with the Asgard so it runs very warm. As an example I don't like the little feet that come with the amp, I like having a little more room to breath. This is why I have the amp sitting on a set of 3 Nordost Pulsar Cones.
> 
> If I'm going to be listening in the next 3-4 hours I leave the amp on, otherwise I turn it off. I wouldn't set it on a carpet or rug or an expensive heat sensitive fancy antique table but it's fine for audio type furniture.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by Yikes  
 " As to why class A, an amp that is really running in class A has to my ears always sounded truer. I guess each of us have a certain sound that we like and I've always been a Class "A" guy (as opposed to a Classy Guy)
"


 I'm not trying to argue the merits of a Class A amp. I also don't think comparing the Asgard to the Matrix, Gilmore Lite, Micro Amp or Auditor is an apple and oranges comparison. It seems to me to be fair.


----------



## B0b

I wonder what DAC in Asgard's price range would best pair with him?


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by B0b  
 " I wonder what DAC in Asgard's price range would best pair with him?"

 I'm not sure if the Asgard is male of female. Next time I'll ask. LoL. I would think the V-Dac would suit it fine. The DacMagic is a great DAC. I'm using it now with the CD5003 as my transport. I'm not using the Asgard but the DacMagic is extremely versatile.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Absolutely untrue. No one pulled their fingers back scorched after touching the amp, so like I said exaggerations. I did communicate some peoples observations concerning the heat to Jason at Schiit. I noticed that it was running hotter at the meet than it does at home. It was probably due to two things; first - higher ambient temperature and second - with the volume turned all of the way down (which is where we try to leave it at a meet) the amp (since it is a high bias class A design) will have to dissipate all of the generated heat through the chassis. What that means is that it runs hottest when the volume is all of the way down. I believe that Jason said that it is biased to 300 ma @ 32 Ohms. Few of the so called class A amps anywhere near it's price are biased that far into class A. So yes, it runs warm, it's designed to. It's cooler than any of my class A Krells were, and it's cooler than the Musical Fidelity Class A amps that I sold back in the 80's, and it's chassis is cooler than the heatsinks of my Parasound JC1 monos.
> 
> Anyway... Ambient temp in my room is 76 and the amp is cooler than my freaking cable (DVR) box. No problem touching, or holding on to any surface of the amp. Maybe I'll pick up one of those IR temp guns to settle such disputes.


 
  In the other Asgard thread I posted my IR temp measurements;
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kwkarth*
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of BBQs, I dragged out my IR thermometer gun today.  My Asgard runs @ *56C (132.8F)* laying down and *53C (127.4F)* standing on end with an ambient temp of *23C (73.4F).*  Still air.  Temps measured at the hottest part of the external casing.  Measurements were taken after amp had been idling for several hours in these ambient conditions.  That's really not all that bad.





  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> KW, yeah, it's actually less than what we used to run the Sumo Tens at (100WPC Class A into 8 ohms, 200WPC Class A into 4 ohms, in a chassis about 7 x 19 x 27" with 2.5" deep heatsinks along both long edges.)
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the top of the Valhalla to run about the same, and the bottom to be pretty chilly. The tubes pump a reasonable amount of heat into the chassis.


----------



## Yikes

Please tell us how hot the knob is? So hot that it can't be touched? It's a class A amp, we know it runs hot, but written claims that the knob is too hot to touch need to be debunked. 

 I own an Asgard and I have no problem touching any part of it. Any other owners find the need to use oven Mitts before adjusting the volume control? I thought not.


----------



## Thaddy

The knob does NOT get too hot to touch.  The only part of the case that would get too hot to touch for longer than a few seconds is the bottom/side of the case _next _to the volume knob.


----------



## Clayton SF

Heat affects people differently--we all know that. What is "scorching" to one person can be warm to another.
   
  I have a few friends who work in restaurants and their tolerances for handling heated items with their hands are quite different. For instance the dishwasher and the chef are said to have "asbestos hands" because what seems warm to them is absolutely untouchable to some of the waitstaff who usually never touch high-heat items like just-out-of-the-hot-dishwasher pots and pans and skillets that are sauteing food. My mother can stick her hands in very hot water when working with fabrics that she preps for quilt making; I, on the other hand, pull back quickly from the hot water when trying to help her submerge those items.
   
  I don't need a kitchen mitt to adjust the volume knob, but I can only hold the right underside of the amp for about 3 seconds before I find it uncomfortable enough to pull away. At least that was my experience with the Asgard after being on for 5 hours.
   
  After that I just kicked back to enjoy the music again.


----------



## debitsohn

the heat coming from the asgard is a valid concern for some people i suppose. to me its really not that hot.


----------



## Skylab

For those of us who use tube amps daily, I bet it would be a complete non-issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (full disclosure: never seen or touched an Asgard)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> (full disclosure: never seen or touched an Asgard)


 

 Tell that to the jury. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## wmf

"The knob does NOT get too hot to touch"
   
  ..... thats what she said.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





wmf said:


> "The knob does NOT get too hot to touch"
> 
> ..... thats what she said.


 

 Even after 5 hours?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Even after 5 hours?


 
  After my Asgard has idled sufficiently to come up to full temp, I will measure the knob temp and post it.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> After my Asgard has idled sufficiently to come up to full temp, I will measure the knob temp and post it.


 

 Thanks. That is so cool. Do you have one of the ray-gun looking things that measures heat by just pointing at it. I know it's been around for some time but I've never seen or had one. It's so Star Trek, Sci-Fi.


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by B0b
> " I wonder what DAC in Asgard's price range would best pair with him?"
> 
> I'm not sure if the Asgard is male of female. Next time I'll ask. LoL. I would think the V-Dac would suit it fine. The DacMagic is a great DAC. I'm using it now with the CD5003 as my transport. I'm not using the Asgard but the DacMagic is extremely versatile.


 

 I agree that the DacMagic would likely be a good match and close to the price range.  I'm having a dilemma about a DAC pairing for the upcoming Valhalla.  
   
  With the background of the Schiit guys and the direction they appear to want to take the company, I've got to believe that a DAC @ $300 range has been at least mentioned as far as future products.    That's why I'm even more hesitant to buy a DAC in that price range, only to have to sell it if/when Schiit puts their own out (yes, I'd like it to match).
   
  I'm likely going to buy a cheapo DAC or just connect the Valhalla via analog to my Airport Express and wait and see.  I'm hoping we hear something from Schiit before the end of the year in regards to their next product and crossing my fingers and toes that it's a DAC.
   
  Bill


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Thanks. That is so cool. Do you have one of the ray-gun looking things that measures heat by just pointing at it. I know it's been around for some time but I've never seen or had one. It's so Star Trek, Sci-Fi.


 
  Yup, it's an IR gun with an integrated aiming laser and 10:1 ratio distance to spot target diameter.  -50C to 400C range calibrated for .95 default emissivity level
   
  So today's measurements are as follows:
   
  Ambient temp: 22.1C (  71.8F)
  Bottom of unit: 53.5C (128.3F)
  knob:              40.7C (105.3F)


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by wgb113  


 " I agree that the DacMagic would likely be a good match and close to the price range.  I'm having a dilemma about a DAC pairing for the upcoming Valhalla.  
 With the background of the Schiit guys and the direction they appear to want to take the company, I've got to believe that a DAC @ $300 range has been at least mentioned as far as future products.    That's why I'm even more hesitant to buy a DAC in that price range, only to have to sell it if/when Schiit puts their own out (yes, I'd like it to match).
 I'm likely going to buy a cheapo DAC or just connect the Valhalla via analog to my Airport Express and wait and see.  I'm hoping we hear something from Schiit before the end of the year in regards to their next product and crossing my fingers and toes that it's a DAC.
 Bill"


 I think the DacMagic has been very versatile. I've had it connected to five different amps including my Little Dot. I even bypassed the DAC on my Marantz CD and it sounds good. I can't tell you how many headphones have been listened to with the DM. It's really a nice performer. That said, I've heard good things about the V-Dac. I don't think it's as good or versatile as the DM. BUT! If you pick up a DM on the Sales Forum you shouldn't have any problems selling it for what you paid.


 As for the running temp of the Asgard. It's hot? It's not hot? It's too hot? It's not too hot? Yes it's a real issue. The more important issue is does it outperform amps at it's price level? Does it outperform other Class A amps? Does it sound better? I believe the Asgard is more a lateral move than an upgrade. It couldn't possibly live up to the quite over-the-top hype and claims that have been made. I won't swear to it but I seem to have heard it said this Schiit can cure cancer! (tongue in cheek for those who can't tell) I mean let's get down to within' this realm. The Asgard is not the best amp since Moses. Beta22 amps all over this great blue marble aren't shaking in their collective boots. It's an amp built to a price point and is a competitive good looking alternative to amps like the Matrix M Stage.


----------



## scs999

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The Asgard may be too neutral for some who are used to a "smiley" FR curve.


 

  
  And that's exactly why it sounds great (to me) -- it lets the basic sound signature of the phone to come thru unadulterated.  If I'm using the HD 600 while recording it sounds squeaky-clean and neutral while if I'm listening for pleasure, it allows the GS1000i to sound 'warm & musical.'
   
  [Of course if you really want to tweek the sound, use an equalizer - analog or digital]
   
  scs999


----------



## B0b

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> I agree that the DacMagic would likely be a good match and close to the price range.  I'm having a dilemma about a DAC pairing for the upcoming Valhalla.


 

 I am also highly interested into a Valhalla + DACMagic pair. However, I've read that the NuForce HDP may compare to this bundle while being quite a bit cheaper, how do you guys think both would compare to each other?


----------



## Lester Mobley

I think it's very likely that Schiit will come out with a DAC provided that the Asgard and Valhalla are successful.  The FAQ on the website specifically mentions DACs and hints that it's a possibility.  To quote:  "anything else we make will augment what you buy now, or will be priced significantly differently."  Besides, just look at Jason Stoddard's profile here on Head-Fi, where he lists one of his sources as "in development".  A Schiit DAC methinks.
  
  Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> I agree that the DacMagic would likely be a good match and close to the price range.  I'm having a dilemma about a DAC pairing for the upcoming Valhalla.
> 
> With the background of the Schiit guys and the direction they appear to want to take the company, I've got to believe that a DAC @ $300 range has been at least mentioned as far as future products.    That's why I'm even more hesitant to buy a DAC in that price range, only to have to sell it if/when Schiit puts their own out (yes, I'd like it to match).
> 
> ...


 

 Also, I just bought an HDP and am enjoying it now with my K702, but I have no basis for comparison to Schiit products, or anything else but my laptop's headphone out jack for that matter.


----------



## Yikes

Way premature to be speculating about what the Valhalla  sounds like. Patients is. The Valhalla  is suppose to start shipping in the middle of next month, we'll start getting reports shortly thereafter.
   
  Not to mention that the comparison will be a little inappropriate. Two units give a great deal of flexibility. Playing with interconnects and future upgrades are easily done when you have separates. A single unit does not have these flexibilities, but it does have a cost savings. One chassis, one power supply saves a huge amount. The Chassis and the Power Supply are the two most expensive components in a piece of electronics.
   
  There's no denying that separates offer an ultimately higher performance plateau. Whether it is significant at this budget is debatable.


----------



## HK_sends

For the hot Asgard knob, maybe Jason will disribute free silicon bands to put around it...
  ...or maybe we are just holding it wrong.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> So today's measurements are as follows:
> 
> Ambient temp: 22.1C (  71.8F)
> Bottom of unit: 53.5C (128.3F)
> knob:              40.7C (105.3F)


 

 Oooooo! Ouch! Owiee! OWIEEE! *OWIEEEEEEEE!!!!*!
   
  NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Nebby

If one were to deliberately put their finger on the screws mounting the output devices to the chassis for a while, then I can see that sort of screaming happening


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Oooooo! Ouch! Owiee! OWIEEE! *OWIEEEEEEEE!!!!*!
> 
> NOT!
> 
> ...


 

 You crack me up!


----------



## Endless

Just received my Asgard. Amazing piece of work when driving my HD 650's. It runs hot but the volume knob isn't burning..


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> *As for the running temp of the Asgard. It's hot? It's not hot? It's too hot? It's not too hot? Yes it's a real issue. *


 

 The real questions are how hot is too hot?  And how long the board can withstand the heat?  Remember the Single Power boards? 
   
  Here's a worse case scenario:
   


  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Oooooo! Ouch! Owiee! OWIEEE! *OWIEEEEEEEE!!!!*!
> 
> NOT!
> 
> ...


 

 LOL  
   
   
  USG


----------



## Clayton SF

^^^ OMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I better take apart my Asgard to have a better look at the board.


----------



## kwkarth

> Originally Posted by *kwkarth*
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of BBQs, I dragged out my IR thermometer gun today.  My Asgard runs @ *56C (132.8F)* laying down and *53C (127.4F)* standing on end with an ambient temp of *23C (73.4F).*  Still air.  Temps measured at the hottest part of the external casing.  Measurements were taken after amp had been idling for several hours in these ambient conditions.  That's really not all that bad.





  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> KW, yeah, it's actually less than what we used to run the Sumo Tens at (100WPC Class A into 8 ohms, 200WPC Class A into 4 ohms, in a chassis about 7 x 19 x 27" with 2.5" deep heatsinks along both long edges.)
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the top of the Valhalla to run about the same, and the bottom to be pretty chilly. The tubes pump a reasonable amount of heat into the chassis.





  Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> The real questions are how hot is too hot?  And how long the board can withstand the heat?  Remember the Single Power boards?
> Here's a worse case scenario:
> LOL
> USG


 

 Aparently you did not see my quote of Jason's response above regarding temperature... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Or my post more recently;
   
  So today's measurements are as follows:

   

  Ambient temp: 22.1C (  71.8F)

  Bottom of unit: 53.5C (128.3F)

  knob:              40.7C (105.3F)


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> ^^^ OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 *facepalm* That amp IS NOT an Asgard.


----------



## kite7

I think this whole heat issue is overblown. Jason knows the amp will be fine operating at those temperatures or else he would be less inclined on offering 5 year warranty. It is hot, we get it but unless someone has shown that their Asgard has failed because of heat there's not much to worry about.


----------



## revolink24

Exactly. Has anyone's Asgard overheated and died yet?
   
  No?
   
  Didn't think so. Those MOSFETs heat tolerances are much higher than you would expect.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Those MOSFETs heat tolerances are much higher than you would expect.


 

 Right. What we consider "hot" and what a power transistor considers "hot" are quite far apart.
   
  That 128 degrees F that has some people freaking out is just a balmy afternoon for a power transistor of the type used in the Asgard.
   
  se


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys,
   
  Just to clarify the heat "issue." Yep, the Asgard runs hot. We make that totally clear on the site, in the owners manual, etc.
   
  Too hot? No. Like I said, we ran the Sumo Tens hotter. Other top-tier Class A (speaker) amps run hotter. Having run multiple prototypes continuously for over a year before launching the company, having designed and produced lots of Class A amps, we're confident there will be no failures caused by excessive heat.
   
  (Unless, uh, you start unscrewing the row of 4 screws on the bottom right side of the amplifier, just inside the screws at the edge. Those hold the MOSFETs to the chassis. Then it will be a bad day.)
   
  The difference is that we are using the entire chassis as a heatsink, rather than isolating the heat on a single board-mounted or chassis-mounted heatsink. So, you feel the heat more. This chassis design allows us to avoid the additional cost of heatsinks--and put the money in better parts.
   
  If the heat bothers you, I totally understand--and there are many other fine headphone amps out there to choose from.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Right. What we consider "hot" and what a power transistor considers "hot" are quite far apart.
> 
> That 128 degrees F that has some people freaking out is just a balmy afternoon for a power transistor of the type used in the Asgard.
> 
> se


 

 Heck, that's a balmy afternoon in IRAQ!


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to clarify the heat "issue." Yep, the Asgard runs hot. We make that totally clear on the site, in the owners manual, etc.
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks Jason


----------



## ZeusAudio

I was looking at this amp as a possible new purchase but wondered if anybody has heard both this and the Little Dot MKIII? I will be matching them with my Senn HD580 and have heard both of these amps match well with the entire Sennheiser line-up. Any one chime in on which creates a 'better' sound in their opinion? As well as which does what to their HD580/600/650?


----------



## tunarat

Quote: 





skylab said:


> For those of us who use tube amps daily, I bet it would be a complete non-issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yup! I have it placed 3/4" from a shelf on the right (hot) side of the unit with no noticeable heat transfer to the shelf after running half the day


----------



## baka1969

I keep reading more about the heat and less about how it actually sounds and compares to other Class A amps. I was partially quoted talking about the heat the Asgard gives off and the rest of my post was tossed out. Which, to me, was more valid.


 This isn't the Asgard appreciation thread. I know no-one wants to believe there are other amps that compare or excel over the Asgard but there are. I'm sorry but I just don't believe the Asgard is the lone panacea of a price gap in the head amp market. It shares it with other well performing amps.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I keep reading more about the heat and less about how it actually sounds and compares to other Class A amps. I was partially quoted talking about the heat the Asgard gives off and the rest of my post was tossed out. Which, to me, was more valid.
> 
> 
> This isn't the Asgard appreciation thread. I know no-one wants to believe there are other amps that compare or excel over the Asgard but there are. I'm sorry but I just don't believe the Asgard is the lone panacea of a price gap in the head amp market. It shares it with other well performing amps.


 

 that's fine that you believe that.  And your conclusion was???


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> This isn't the Asgard appreciation thread. I know no-one wants to believe there are other amps that compare or excel over the Asgard but there are. I'm sorry but I just don't believe the Asgard is the lone panacea of a price gap in the head amp market. It shares it with other well performing amps.


 

 i dont think ppl are putting this in a league of its own. i think its just the "new car" phase. appreciation thread blows up when something comes out.  hi Ross


----------



## Clayton SF

Besides sounding incredibly "big" for its size I love the Asgard for it's portability as well. I just picked it up one morning and took it to work. "Here, this is the amp I was telling you about." Now if I had only remembered to bring along the headphones as well...


----------



## mmayer167

^ totally agree man, its like a solid textbook! not that id throw it around in my backpack but "it gets around" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its turning into the village bicycle.


----------



## Clayton SF

^ YES! A solid state textbook. Total reference material: The Schiit dictionary of music! I love my Asgard.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Heck, that's a balmy afternoon in IRAQ!


 

 HA! No Schiit!
   
  se


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by debitsohn  


 " i dont think ppl are putting this in a league of its own. i think its just the "new car" phase. appreciation thread blows up when something comes out.  hi Ross "


 David I want to hear your impressions of the HE-5LE with the Asgard when you get it hopefully on Monday. 

 As for being trans-portable, both the Headroom Micro Amp and Gilmore Lite are also easily moved about.

 My conclusion? The Asgard isn't the only amp is it's class but shares it with other worthy amps.

 It seems that a lot of objectivity seems to have been lost here. If anyone wants to say I'm not objective, I'd suggest they read through my posts and reviews.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Aparently you did not see my quote of Jason's response above regarding temperature...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I saw your measurements.  I was just thinking about the Single Power pictures of heat damaged boards.  That's all.  Those Single Power boards didn't burn or fail right away.  It took a long time for the heat to cause the damage.

  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Exactly. *Has anyone's Asgard overheated and died yet?*
> 
> No?
> 
> Didn't think so. Those MOSFETs heat tolerances are much higher than you would expect.


 

 Does anybody have an Asgard that isn't brand new?

  
  Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I keep reading more about the heat and less about how it actually sounds and compares to other Class A amps. I was partially quoted talking about the heat the Asgard gives off and the rest of my post was tossed out. Which, to me, was more valid.
> 
> 
> This isn't the Asgard appreciation thread. I know no-one wants to believe there are other amps that compare or excel over the Asgard but there are. I'm sorry but I just don't believe the Asgard is the lone panacea of a price gap in the head amp market. It shares it with other well performing amps.
> ...


 
   
  I apologize.  The heat thing caught my attention because I can still see the Single Power photos and I had a Little Dot that got so hot the capacitors splattered oil all over the inside of the case, but you're right the sound is more important.
   
  How would you compare the Asgard to your Gilmore Lite/DPS, for instance.  Is it on the level of an M^3 or Woo3?  Is it equal to one of the offerings from Purity Audio?  How does it rate against the Heed?  Certainly it's not a Beta, but at what level would you place it?  How about the Sparrow from Audio-gd?
   
  USG
  
   
  Edit to say you posted faster than I did....


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by upstateguy  


 " I saw your measurements.  I was just thinking about the Single Power pictures of heat damaged boards.   That's all.  Those Single Power boards didn't burn or fail right away.  It took a long time for the heat to cause the damage.


 Does anybody have an Asgard that isn't brand new?


 I apologize.  The heat thing caught my attention because I can still see the Single Power photos and I had a Little Dot that got so hot the capacitors splattered oil all over the inside of the case, but you're right the sound is more important.
 How would you compare the Asgard to your Gilmore Lite/DPS, for instance.  Is it on the level of an M^3 or Woo3?  Is it equal to one of the offerings from Purity Audio?  How does it rate against the Heed?  Certainly it's not a Beta, but at what level would you place it?   How about the Sparrow from Audio-gd?
 USG

 Edit to say you posted faster than I did...."


 Hi,

 All I wanted to do was bring the thread down to reality. I spent about 20-25 min listening to the Asgard. I didn't get to do an A/B nor was the environment optimal. Having said that, I would say with the little time I had with it I preferred my Gilmore Lite. I think the clarity is more to my liking over the slightly softer Asgard. I would be more than willing to have a loaner and compare the Asgard with the Gilmore Lite. I'd even be willing to compare it to the 2010 version of the Headroom Micro Amp that now runs in Class A. I think I'm fair enough to give them all fair shake and leave any bias at the door.

 Interestingly my Little Dot MKIII has never gotten as hot as how hot Yike's Asgard did at the NJ meet. I also had the MKIII at the meet and it didn't seem to get any hotter than I'm used to it.


----------



## Yikes

I also compared my Headroom Desktop Portable Amp (with the Premium Module) which although it claims to run in class "A" just doesn't compare well against the Asgard. Please remember these are my opinions with only one headphone (The he-5LE)' and of course my ears. YMMV in fact unless you have HiFiMan HE-5LE's my opinions may not even be relevant.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by Yikes  
 " I also compared my Headroom Desktop Portable Amp ( with the Premium Module) which although it claims to run in class "A" just doesn't compare well against the Asgard. Please remember these are my opinions with only one headphone (The he-5LE)' and of course my ears. YMMV in fact unless you have HiFiMan HE-5LE's my opinions may not even be relevant."

 I actually just sold my HE-5LE to Mr Sohn. He should get it Monday. As you may know the 5LE is a persnickety headphone with amps and craves power. The best result I got from the 5LE was out of the back of the NAD amp hooked up to the speaker terminals. Those 40 watts fed the planar well. The HE-5LE also did well out of the GLite, although I did have it between 11:00-13:00 depending on the volume I wanted.


----------



## Asr

I've had the Asgard on continuous burn-in for the past 10 days based on previous reports in this thread that it improves with burn-in. I checked its progress first at 2 days, then 5 days, and finally 10 days, each time using the HD800 and Audio-Technica AD2000.
   
  I have heard absolutely no sonic difference at any of those points. Of course there is the "auditory memory" aspect that factors in between each time, but in my experience there is no burn-in effect on the sound quality of this amp. I actually made an effort to hear differences too (expecting that there would be at least a noticeable change) but didn't think there were any (and if there were, I certainly didn't hear them).
   
  My opinion of the amp has also not changed much - if anything, it's actually gone down a bit.
   
  I will not be posting further impressions or observations until a full review can be written which will be posted in a new thread. It will be at least 2-3 more weeks until the review is posted (probably longer).


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I saw your measurements.  I was just thinking about the Single Power pictures of heat damaged boards.  That's all.  Those Single Power boards didn't burn or fail right away.  It took a long time for the heat to cause the damage.


 

 Singlepower amps didn't typically die because of slow damage to an otherwise properly designed amp. Many of the amps were a broken design to begin with, having components working WELL outside their _electrical_ parameters. Quite different to an amp working well within its _heat_ parameters.

  
  Quote: 





yikes said:


> I also compared my Headroom Desktop Portable Amp (with the Premium Module) which although it claims to run in class "A" just doesn't compare well against the Asgard. Please remember these are my opinions with only one headphone (The he-5LE)' and of course my ears. YMMV in fact unless you have HiFiMan HE-5LE's my opinions may not even be relevant.


 

 And this is where the depth of Class A biasing is important, something somebody didn't understand earlier. Sonic preferences aside, the Headroom will easily drop into Class AB driving such a current hungry phone as the HE5-LE. The Asgard appears to be able to drive massive amounts of current and remain in Class A.


----------



## daltonlanny

How much power does the Asgard put out into a 600 ohm load, such as the Beyerdynamic DT880/600?


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> that's fine that you believe that.  And your conclusion was???


 

 Ken I think he stated conclusions. In the price range that the amp is in it did not in his opinion outperform the other amps he heard priced similiar to the Asgard. From reading this thread and seeing some of your comments it is staring to sound IMO on this thread the amp is the greatest thing to slice bread and to many that amp is too hot .  I own a tube amp and also had the Little Dot MK11 which was hot but not as hot as the Asgard. So Baka conclusion were made.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Ken I think he stated conclusions. In the price range that the amp is in it did not in his opinion outperform the other amps he heard priced similiar to the Asgard. From reading this thread and seeing some of your comments it is staring to sound IMO on this thread the amp is the greatest thing to slice bread and to many that amp is too hot .  I own a tube amp and also had the Little Dot MK11 which was hot but not as hot as the Asgard. So Baka conclusion were made.


 
  Thanks Frank.  I have to say that there are many sliced breads that I prefer to the Asgard when it comes to sandwiches.  
   
  If you will look through my posts, I think you will see that I would like to keep our discussions on as much of a factual plane as possible/reasonable, rather than letting them run amok with wild and erroneous speculation.  The wild and erroneous speculations help no one.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I saw your measurements.  I was just thinking about the Single Power pictures of heat damaged boards.  That's all.  Those Single Power boards didn't burn or fail right away.  It took a long time for the heat to cause the damage.
> 
> *Does anybody have an Asgard that isn't brand new?*
> 
> ...


 
   
  You may have missed Jason's recent post just upthread;
   Quote


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to clarify the heat "issue." *Yep, the Asgard runs hot*. We make that totally clear on the site, in the owners manual, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  So, in effect, there are Asgards/prototypes that have been run continuously for over a year with no failures.  The unit has been designed to run safely within proper operating parameters.  The unit carries a 5 year manufacturer's warranty.  After all of that, if the heat is a problem for you, don't buy this amp, buy something else.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> After all of that, if the heat is a problem for you, don't buy this amp, buy something else.


 

 No no. Instead, Schiit should simply offer the Asgard with an optional Girly-Man accessory.
   

   





   
  se


----------



## Yikes

Hmmmmm..... Let me hold my hands behind my back and contemplate why there seems to be differing opinions concerning the Asgards temperature.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> No no. Instead, Schiit should simply offer the Asgard with an optional Girly-Man accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 se,
  you crack me up.
   
  No thanks. Girly-Man accessory not needed.
  HOT or NOT.
  The Asgard sits on my shelf doing what it does well:
  making my headphones perform their very best for me!
  The Asgard is a keeper. Come rain, shine, or FIRE and brimestone!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Hmmmmm..... Let me hold my hands behind my back and contemplate why there seems to be differing opinions concerning the Asgards temperature.


 

 Yikes!
   
  No, not you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Clayton SF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No thanks. Girly-Man accessory not needed.
> HOT or NOT.
> ...


 

 You're not using it right! You're not supposed to sit it on a shelf and listen to it. You're supposed to hold it and fondle it. Preferably on its bottom. It really likes its bottom fondled for best results.
   
  se


----------



## immtbiker

Jason is sending me a Valhalla to check out for the team around August 15th.
   
  We''ll see if it has similar issues. I bought a roll of asbestos just in case


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Jason is sending me a Valhalla to check out for the team around August 15th.
> 
> We''ll see if it has similar issues. I bought a roll of asbestos just in case


 

 You rate, immtbiker.
  Or you could grill a bratwurst by placing it between the 4 tubes.* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  * I am joking. Placing anything between the 4 tubes other than air will undoubtedly void your warranty.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> No no. Instead, Schiit should simply offer the Asgard with an optional Girly-Man accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now you're talkin'!  You could cook and twiddle the knob on the Asgard at the same time!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Jason is sending me a Valhalla to check out for the team around August 15th.
> 
> We''ll see if it has similar issues. I bought a roll of asbestos just in case


 

 Just don't inhale.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Now you're talkin'!  You could cook and twiddle the knob on the Asgard at the same time!


 

 Oooo, kinky!
   

   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Oooo, kinky!
> 
> se


 

 Hey, you know?  We still need some connecter standardization for "balanced" cans.  Why not mini-xlr on both ends?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Jason is sending me a Valhalla to check out for the team around August 15th.
> 
> We''ll see if it has similar issues. I bought a roll of asbestos just in case


 

 Get a good breathing mask!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> *You may have missed Jason's recent post* just upthread;
> So, in effect, there are Asgards/prototypes that have been run continuously for over a year with no failures.  The unit has been designed to run safely within proper operating parameters.  The unit carries a 5 year manufacturer's warranty.  After all of that, if the heat is a problem for you, don't buy this amp, buy something else.


 
   
  I didn't miss the post KW, (but I'm always a little skeptical of manufacturer's claims).
   
  Do you remember when a Raptor got so hot it burned foot prints onto a wooden shelf, back in '06?  I might even have the pics in my back up drive, if you're interested in seeing them again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm not saying that heat is a problem for me, nor am I saying anything bad about Schitt, I'm just stating my opinion that excessive heat could be a problem, for anyone.
   
  I couldn't find the pic of the exploded capacitor but I did find a pic of one of the leaking ones....
   

   
  USG


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Hey, you know?  We still need some connecter standardization for "balanced" cans.  Why not mini-xlr on both ends?


 

 You bring up a good issue.
   
  Jason and fellows:
   
  Please do the community a favor and use 4 pin XLR if you ever make a balanced headphone amplifier. Slowly but surely we can correct Headroom's initial mistake.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Hey, you know?  We still need some connecter standardization for "balanced" cans.  Why not mini-xlr on both ends?


 

 Both ends? You mean at the cable end and at the ear cups a la the K-701?
   
  Actually I could live with full size 4 pin XLRs for amps and cable ends. Mini-XLR can be a bit limiting on the cable you can terminate with them. Ideally I'd like something sort of in between the two but not really much as common as XLR.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jason and fellows:
> 
> Please do the community a favor and use 4 pin XLR if you ever make a balanced headphone amplifier. Slowly but surely we can correct Headroom's initial mistake.


 

 Right on!
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I didn't miss the post KW, (but I'm always a little skeptical of manufacturer's claims).
> 
> Do you remember when a Raptor got so hot it burned foot prints onto a wooden shelf, back in '06?  I might even have the pics in my back up drive, if you're interested in seeing them again.
> 
> ...


 

 Dude, you know Head-Fi as well as I do, and you know full well that when you make statements as you did, many people immediately assume you're talking about the Asgard and they'll run off crying the sky is falling because the Asgard runs too hot and goes up in flames, or some such nonsense.  It's happened several times in this very thread.  You know better than to incite riot.  Other amps that have had problems from bad engineering, are other amps, they're not the Asgard.  If the Asgard has issues, they'll for sure be reported here, but until then, let's not start trouble where none exists.  OK?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Both ends? You mean at the cable end and at the ear cups a la the K-701?
> 
> Actually I could live with full size 4 pin XLRs for amps and cable ends. Mini-XLR can be a bit limiting on the cable you can terminate with them. Ideally I'd like something sort of in between the two but not really much as common as XLR.
> 
> se


 

 I like that idea, the 4 pin XLR should be used as a standard on the amp end for "balanced" cans.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I like that idea, the 4 pin XLR should be used as a standard on the amp end for "balanced" cans.


 

_So shall it be written. So shall it be done._ --Pharaoh
   
  And none of this "enabling" behavior of including both single 4 pin and dual 3 pin. Dual 3 pin XLRs should be as out of place on a modern headphone amp as an 8 track tape player in a modern audio system (except for those who live in Rio Linda of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  se


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I'm not saying that heat is a problem for me, nor am I saying anything bad about Schitt, I'm just stating my opinion that excessive heat could be a problem, for anyone.


 


 This is getting really, really stupid.
  *unsubscribe*


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> _So shall it be written. So shall it be done._ --Pharaoh
> 
> And none of this "enabling" behavior of including both single 4 pin and dual 3 pin. Dual 3 pin XLRs should be as out of place on a modern headphone amp as an 8 track tape player in a modern audio system (except for those who live in Rio Linda of course
> 
> ...


 
  Or Rio Nido, for that matter.


----------



## nattonrice

Indeed!
  For a headphone out in this day and age there is no reason not to use a 4-pin.
  Unless of course if you like wanky connectors as there is a rather large hole where they would be in the 4-pin market.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Jason and fellows:
> Please do the community a favor and use 4 pin XLR if you ever make a balanced headphone amplifier. Slowly but surely we can correct Headroom's initial mistake.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Or Rio Nido, for that matter.


 
   
  Rio Nido's a downright paradise compared to Rio Linda.
   

   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Thanks Frank.  I have to say that there are many sliced breads that I prefer to the Asgard when it comes to sandwiches.
> 
> If you will look through my posts, I think you will see that I would like to keep our discussions on as much of a factual plane as possible/reasonable, rather than letting them run amok with wild and erroneous speculation.  The wild and erroneous speculations help no one.


 

 Hey Frank, I did not mean or intend in any way to point a finger at you in my post above, so I apologize to you if it was interpreted that way.  This whole heat thing has gotten completely out of hand and I'm not at all blaming you for it.
  Cheers,
  kwkarth


----------



## immtbiker

This is just your standard BP leaking well that can be fixed by some topkill:


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Hey Frank, I did not mean or intend in any way to point a finger at you in my post above, so I apologize to you if it was interpreted that way.  This whole heat thing has gotten completely out of hand and I'm not at all blaming you for it.
> Cheers,
> kwkarth


 

 I know Ken, I did not take it the wrong way and indeed some of these post do get off track and out of hand


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> ..... If the Asgard has issues, they'll for sure be reported here, but until then, let's not start trouble where none exists.  OK?


 

 OK kw.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  USG


----------



## SP Wild

Coming from a mechanics point of view - the hot casing reassures me that the radiator is doing it's job.  Nothing brings more fear than a radiator that does not get hot enough.  The early Musical Fidelity V3 amplifiers burned resistors - my one felt not warm enough at the case - where is the heat going?
   
  I'd buy this amp like that - if I didn't already have five desktop amps.  I just can't believe one can purchase an amp so heavily biased into class A - that people criticise heat output, for $250 that is _not _made in China.  I just wonder is this a "pure class A" design or class A output?


----------



## Yikes

I believe that it will drive 300 ma @ 32 ohms in pure class A. It is more heavily biased class A than any of it's so called class "A" competition (that I'm aware of). 

 If you like class "A" amplification (which I do, everything else being equal) the Asgard is special, at least it is anywhere near it's price. However as I've said before Class A amplification has a certain sound that isn't for everyone (nothing is). So the best advice is if you are looking for a nice amp consider trying the Asgard, worst case it's not your thing, baby.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> I'd buy this amp like that - if I didn't already have five desktop amps.  I just can't believe one can purchase an amp so heavily biased into class A - that people criticise heat output, for $250 that is _not _made in China.  I just wonder is this a "pure class A" design or class A output?


 


 not much difference between 5 desktop amps and six! haha


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> I just can't believe one can purchase an amp so heavily biased into class A - that people criticise heat output, for $250 that is _not _made in China.


 
   
  Bias current costs nothing, other than on your electric bill. You just need to have adequate heatsinking. And with the Asgard, the chassis itself serves as the heatsink which is a cost saver.
   
   
  Quote: 





> I just wonder is this a "pure class A" design or class A output?


 
   
  It's a single-ended topology. You really don't have much choice but class A.
   
  And I've never seen even a class B output amp that had anything other than a class A input stage let alone an amp with a class A output stage and anything other than a class A input stage.
   
  The Asgard is class A through and through.
   
  se


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Bias current costs nothing, other than on your electric bill. You just need to have adequate heatsinking. And with the Asgard, the chassis itself serves as the heatsink which is a cost saver.
> 
> *So there is cost to implementing a heavy class A bias - the cost of heat dissipation.*
> 
> ...


 

 If all goes according to plan - I might just place an order of the Asgard in the near future - I find the heat generation issue kinda assuring as a positive factor.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> *So there is cost to implementing a heavy class A bias - the cost of heat dissipation.*


 
   
  Generally speaking, yes, but I was speaking in terms of the Asgard which uses the chassis to kill two birds with one stone. Therefore the heavy class A biasing comes at no additional cost other than your electric bill.
   
   
  Quote: 





> *Hi Steve - glad to chat to you again, as always you've been most helpful - hope all is well with you.  Cheers.*


 
   
  Ditto. And you're quite welcome. All's well here, thanks. Hope the same for you and yours.
   
   
  Quote: 





> If all goes according to plan - I might just place an order of the Asgard in the near future - I find the heat generation issue kinda assuring as a positive factor.


 
   
  Yes.
   
  Not to mention the added utility of serving as a foot warmer on those cold NSW nights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm probably going to grab one myself eventually. But financial priorities are elsewhere at the moment and I still don't know whether I want the Asgard or the Valhalla. My office could certainly use the nice warm glow of some tubes.
   
  se


----------



## tunarat

Well, had to pack my Schiit and send it back today. Even though I prefer tube amps, I was really on the fence about keeping this little gem which I feel is a real bargain. An unexpected auto repair helped with the decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The heat issue is way overblown as it emits practically none ... just don't sit on it


----------



## immtbiker

My 1350 watt Class D Velodyne HGS-10 never gets hot (then again, it only goes up to 120 Htz).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> My 1350 watt Class D Velodyne HGS-10 never gets hot (then again, it only goes up to 120 Htz).


 

 Class D, of course it doesn't get hot!


----------



## immtbiker

Oy vay!


----------



## Clusterfunk

Well I ordered the Valhalla. I can't wait for the release. I hope that it's better than the Asgard.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

From the other thread, re Valhalla:
   
  Okay. Here are those words we didn't want to say: the first shipment of Valhalla will be delayed. We're now anticipating first shipments to happen on 8/31.

 Why? It's simple. The outer (aluminum) chassis isn't up to snuff. See the photo of the carnage at the metal house. We spent a long day yesterday with the chassis vendor, working through the reasons why. I believe we have now worked out the last kinks in the process, and are running new chassis for delivery in a couple of weeks.
   
  (We also had a couple of parts come in late--but that wouldn't have been a showstopper.)
   
  So, in order to make the first shipment of Valhalla the highest quality possible, we're moving the delivery date out to the 31st. We'll stage shipments, so your amp may ship slightly after that date.

 Some FAQs:

 Q: What if I want to cancel my order?
 A: Contact us and we'll be happy to cancel it for you.

 Q: Damnit, is this just a scheme to keep our money for two months?
 A: No. If you paid by Google Checkout, your card has not been charged, and will not be charged until yours ships.

 Q: Where are you with Valhalla production, besides the chassis?
 A: We're pretty much done. Boards are done. Inner chassis are in-house. Tubes are being matched. All the boxes/parts/etc are in-hand. We're ready to ship. Except the outer aluminum chassis--which just happens to be the most critical cosmetic part.

 Q: If I order now, can mine go out with the shipment on the 31st?
 A: Nope, we're pretty much sold out. The good news is we are in continuous production afterwards, so you will get it shortly.

 Q: Does this affect Asgard being back in-stock?
 A: We certainly hope not--we're still pegging end of August for new Asgards.

 Q: I want to buy something NOW!
 A: Terribly sorry about that. We'll have a few more B-stock Asgards soon, but until the end of the month, that's about it.
   
  Many apologies--but we want these to be as good as they can be when they ship.


----------



## kwkarth

Thanks for the update Jason, and thanks for the commitment to quality.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Jason Stoddard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See the photo of the carnage at the metal house.


 
   
  See the photo where?
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

I pulled the photo from the website and put it in Jason's post.


----------



## hodgjy

I say this in all sincerity, but what are we supposed to notice in the photo?  At that angle and resolution, I see fine looking chases.  Is it just the number of bad chases?
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I pulled the photo from the website and put it in Jason's post.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I say this in all sincerity, but what are we supposed to notice in the photo?  At that angle and resolution, I see fine looking chases.  Is it just the number of bad chases?


 

 Ya got me man!  I zoomed in too, and didn't really see the specific problems with the resolution of the photo.  Jason will have to solve that mystery for us.


----------



## Shike

Quote:


kwkarth said:


> Ya got me man!  I zoomed in too, and didn't really see the specific problems with the resolution of the photo.  Jason will have to solve that mystery for us.


 
 I think he's just showing they did quite a bit of testing ripping apart multiple chassis for testing to find the actual problem (thus his use of the word carnage).  It's not to show anything specific as far as I can tell.
   
  While I don't like the name of the company I have to admit they are definitely making a good display in terms of CS and QC.


----------



## Yikes

You know that if the first batch went out with even the slightest flaw they'd never hear the end of it. So they're doing the smart thing and waiting for the chassis that they originally intended.

 Waiting sucks, but getting something that's not right sucks more!


----------



## SP Wild

I want a Valhalla too now!  I am such a sucker for good looks.  Also I have a handful of amps with vacuum tubes in them - I have never rolled a single tube - the Valhalla was made for someone like me.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Yep, at that resolution, you won't see the problem--it's a bad chatter in the grain. Here's a pic that shows it clearly. All the chassis are affected to one degree or another.
   
  And--just to be clear: the inner (painted) chassis are perfect--it's only the aluminum pieces that are affected (which, of course, is the most critical cosmetic part, argh.)


----------



## hodgjy

Well, you did the right thing.  Many of us, including myself, tend to be a little too obsessive about our hobby gear, and you would have heard complaints (can't say for sure if I would or not, to be honest) about weird looking chassis.

  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yep, at that resolution, you won't see the problem--it's a bad chatter in the grain. Here's a pic that shows it clearly. All the chassis are affected to one degree or another.
> 
> And--just to be clear: the inner (painted) chassis are perfect--it's only the aluminum pieces that are affected (which, of course, is the most critical cosmetic part, argh.)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Well, you did the right thing.  Many of us, including myself, tend to be a little too obsessive about our hobby gear, and you would have heard complaints (can't say for sure if I would or not, to be honest) about weird looking chassis.


 
   
  Yes, some can certainly get too obsessive.
   
  But looking at it from Schiit's perspective, expecting a vendor to do a quality job doesn't even qualify as obsessive, let alone too obsessive in my book.
   
  I mean, it's not as if graining metal is cutting edge technology and they're still working out the bugs. And for a vendor to ship something as obviously flawed as this to their customer is simply inexcusable.
   
  But sadly it happens all too often.
   
  se


----------



## wgb113

The delay sucks but I appreciate Schiit's attention to QC.  
   
  Gives me more time to find a DAC...
   
  Bill


----------



## immtbiker

I already have a spot cleared out on my headphone stereo shelf for the Valhalla. I will now have 
  a loss of homeostasis in the "Immtbiker" homestead. However, a properly made product trumps homeostasis every time, and eagerly look forward to once again, achieving balance in my
  audio life.  
  Having to send back a component sucks, and doing it right the firs time is a must have credo for
  any company, especially one that it trying to make a highly regarded name for itself on Head-Fi,
  where it's reviews or opinions can make or break a smaller company.
   
  Hats off to Jason and Co.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Thanks for the words of support--and we'll work to help you achieve, er, homeostasis ASAP.
   
  It's particularly frustrating because (as Steve pointed out), this ain't exactly rocket science. And it's the same company that did a great job on Asgard. So, this came out of left field, just as we were patting ourselves on the back and saying, "Y'know, maybe we can even *beat* the ship date."


----------



## Nebby

You should have known that's the cue for Mr. Murphy to appear 
  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> ...saying, "Y'know, maybe we can even *beat* the ship date."


----------



## DoingOK

Thanks Jason for the earlier e-mail.  I'll be sure to post up how my Valhalla looks after its' customization.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





doingok said:


> Thanks Jason for the earlier e-mail.  I'll be sure to post up how my Valhalla looks after its' customization.


 


 Ooo, a customized Valhalla.  Details please


----------



## doctorandrew

I need a DAC to go along with my Valhalla + Beyerdynamic D990/600 combo... 
   
  any suggestions?  Under $200 preferably.


----------



## hodgjy

I say save for a bit and get the $300 VDAC.  It'll blow away any $200ish DAC.
  
  Quote: 





doctorandrew said:


> I need a DAC to go along with my Valhalla + Beyerdynamic D990/600 combo...
> 
> any suggestions?  Under $200 preferably.


----------



## doctorandrew

Which ones in particular?  I'm going to be listening to music off itunes in lossless format.


----------



## hodgjy

This one:
  http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MFVDAC
   
  It's said to compete with many DACs costing more.  If I were in the market for a new DAC, this is the one I'd buy, no doubt.


----------



## cpetkus

I think hodgjy meant the Musical Fidelity V-Dac.
 I'm also waiting to hear the Arcam rDac, but that is going to be around $450 USD msrp I think....
   
  Edit: Ack, he beat me to it.


----------



## Nebby

If DIY is acceptable I would go for an AMB Gamma2. I'm curious how it compares against the V-DAC though, as that also gets high praise around here as well.


----------



## Yikes

It's a shame that there's not enough Schiit in the world. Seeing as one of the principals of Schiit Audio is Mike Moffat (of Theta Digital fame) it almost guarantees that there will be a matching DAC, designed and built with the same ethos. I doubt that a matching DAC from Schiit will be as cheap as $200 (DAC's usually have more parts, at least more than an Asgard does), I'd bet an initial Schiit DAC to come in between $300 and $400.

 I'd also expect it to be something special. All of which is wild speculation. I am a little sad that the odds are that no matter how special the eventual Schiit DAC is it's unlikely that I'd be interested in buying one. I've always been a Source First kind of guy, so I'm full up with DAC's that laugh at $300 power cords, much less actual $300 DAC's.

 FYI - Still loving my HE-5LE's being driven by the Asgard fed by a $6500 Exemplar Audio SACD Player and about as much worth of Siltech Cables. My comments about the Asgard Only pertain to driving my HE-5LE's. As always YMMV


----------



## headbob

I'm also interested as to where Schiit will go next.  A DAC is inevitable (Jason lists an "in development" source in his profile), and I hope it continues the price/performance of the Asgard, along with (hpopefully) the Valhalla. 
   
  But from there...I hope Schiit just keeps making good products.


----------



## Yikes

Oh... They have plans (Insert maniacal laugh here) while rubbing hands together in a creepy manor.


----------



## MrProggie

A balanced version of Asgard might be of interest.


----------



## Caphead78

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> A balanced version of Asgard might be of interest.


 

 x2


----------



## immtbiker

I have a mint Ack Dak! 2.0 which is battery powered, off the grid, which lasts 10 hours or you can keep it plugged in.
  For $250, it's yours. Used to be one of the best in it's price range.


----------



## Yikes

The Asgard is single ended FET class A amp, it would take twice the circuitry, Or you could make balanced outs by using output transformers. That's how the DNA Sonnet does it.

 Part of the appeal of the Asgard (and I would argue why it sounds so sweet) is the simple class A single ended circuit topology. Will there be a balanced piece of Schiit? Maybe someday, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Perhaps that expression isn't entirely appropriate given the companies name


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





yikes said:


> The Asgard is single ended FET class A amp, it would take twice the circuitry, Or you could make balanced outs by using output transformers. That's how the DNA Sonnet does it.
> 
> Part of the appeal of the Asgard (and I would argue why it sounds so sweet) is the simple class A single ended circuit topology. Will there be a balanced piece of Schiit? Maybe someday, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Perhaps that expression isn't entirely appropriate given the companies name


 

 Perhaps they won't give a schiit.


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Ooo, a customized Valhalla.  Details please


 

 I'm just having the case anodized in matte black to go with my gear.  I have a company doing it for me when it gets in.


----------



## hodgjy

I think it would be pretty sweet if Schiit offered a black version as well.  Perhaps in the future?????
  
  Quote: 





doingok said:


> I'm just having the case anodized in matte black to go with my gear.  I have a company doing it for me when it gets in.


----------



## Yikes

Can I have my Schiit custom done in brown? To match my new Ultrasone 10's


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I think it would be pretty sweet if Schiit offered a black version as well.  Perhaps in the future?????


 

 I agree.
*Wookieepedia:* X2 was a Force-sensitive clone trooper secretly created by the Kaminoans prior to the outbreak of the Clone Wars. *»*


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Can I have my Schiit custom done in brown? To match my new Ultrasone 10's


 







  scatalogically hilarious.
   
  ROFLCOPTER!!!!!!


----------



## DoingOK

Not sure what they may offer in the future.   I'm just taking the case to a vendor and having it anodized.  Schiit isn't involved in the process at all.


----------



## immtbiker

I can see a brown Schitt in my future. Hopefully tomorrow. I hate, at my age, waiting for more than one day, having
  to wait for a brown Schittt. Perhaps if they come out with a DAC, they can call it The Pisser and make it in Canary yellow,
  to complete the set.
   
  I'd like a matching set to be used everyday.


----------



## doctorandrew

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I have a mint Ack Dak! 2.0 which is battery powered, off the grid, which lasts 10 hours or you can keep it plugged in.
> For $250, it's yours. Used to be one of the best in it's price range.


 

 I'm interested.  My source is basically my computer and some lossless audio files I ripped from my cds.  Tell me more please


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I can see a brown Schitt in my future. Hopefully tomorrow. I hate, at my age, waiting for more than one day, having
> to wait for a brown Schittt. Perhaps if they come out with a DAC, they can call it The Pisser and make it in Canary yellow,
> to complete the set.
> 
> I'd like a matching set to be used everyday.


 

 If you keep it up with that "offal" talk, I'm gonna have to censor your posts, now scat!!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yikes said:


> The Asgard is single ended FET class A amp, it would take twice the circuitry, Or you could make balanced outs by using output transformers. That's how the DNA Sonnet does it.
> 
> Part of the appeal of the Asgard (and I would argue why it sounds so sweet) is the simple class A single ended circuit topology. Will there be a balanced piece of Schiit? Maybe someday, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Perhaps that expression isn't entirely appropriate given the companies name


 

 Do you guys understand the genesis of the "balanced" headamp?


----------



## Yikes

I'm sorry, it's late your point being what?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yikes said:


> I'm sorry, it's late your point being what?


 

 Yeah, it is late.  I guess what I was thinking is that with today's technology, there is NO reason or benefit to be gained  by going with a "balanced" HPA over an "unbalanced" design.  It was originally conceived to allow Headroom to continue to use the HPA modules they already had.  By "bridging" the outputs of two modules per channel, it was possible to double the slew rate and output power without redesigning a new module.  A really cool idea at the time.
   
  Today's amps can surpass the "specs" of the original bridged amplifier modules quite easily.with a conventional "unbalanced" (un-bridged output) design.
   
  A headphone is not a "balanced" device in any classical sense of the word.  I'm sure all of you know the historical creation and use of balanced transmission lines for freedom from common mode noise interference, etc.  None of that applies to the headphone and desktop world.  
   
  Anyway, I'm tired too, and ready to cash in my chips for the evening.  I apologize for the off topic anyway.  PM me if you want to know more.
  Cheers,
  kwkarth


----------



## BIG POPPA

Hey kwkarth, I will ask you more at the Portland meet. Wife is good with it. I am good to go.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, it is late.  I guess what I was thinking is that with today's technology, there is NO reason or benefit to be gained  by going with a "balanced" HPA over an "unbalanced" design.  It was originally conceived to allow Headroom to continue to use the HPA modules they already had.  By "bridging" the outputs of two modules per channel, it was possible to double the slew rate and output power without redesigning a new module.  A really cool idea at the time.
> 
> Today's amps can surpass the "specs" of the original bridged amplifier modules quite easily.with a conventional "unbalanced" (un-bridged output) design.
> 
> ...


 

 Are you saying that we can have a "balanced" (in the sense that we use it) setup without a balanced amp?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





big poppa said:


> Hey kwkarth, I will ask you more at the Portland meet. Wife is good with it. I am good to go.


 

 AWESOME!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Are you saying that we can have a "balanced" (in the sense that we use it) setup without a balanced amp?


 

 Actually, I was saying a bunch of stuff, but what I think what you are referring to is that I said that a "balanced" headphone amp, is not really a balanced amp, among other things.  In the context of headphones, it's really a non-sequitur term and concept.


----------



## Clayton SF

^ I wish I lived in Portland.


----------



## hodgjy

Thank you.  Honestly, I was getting a little tired of the third grade toilet humor.
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> If you keep it up with that "offal" talk, I'm gonna have to censor your posts, now scat!!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Thank you.  Honestly, I was getting a little tired of the third grade toilet humor.


 

 Actually, I was making a funny with Aaron.  (more 3rd grade humor, if you will)  I guess pretty much everything I do or say gets misinterpreted...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You know, "awful" / "offal" , get it...humor, ark, ark...and scat as in scatology...  erm, never mind, I give up, sorry...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Are you saying that we can have a "balanced" (in the sense that we use it) setup without a balanced amp?


 

 Maybe you can help me understand your question better by answering one for me.
   
  What are the virtues of a "balanced" headphone amp to you?


----------



## hodgjy

I was also being only half true as well.  I'm all for a good toilet joke, but once you hear about 20 in row, it gets a little old.
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Actually, I was making a funny with Aaron.  (more 3rd grade humor, if you will)  I guess pretty much everything I do or say gets misinterpreted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I was also being only half true as well.  I'm all for a good toilet joke, but once you hear about 20 in row, it gets a little old.


 

 Yup, at that point, it's time to flush the humor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  rimshot please...


----------



## electropop

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Maybe you can help me understand your question better by answering one for me.
> 
> What are the virtues of a "balanced" headphone amp to you?


 

 Maybe it's sarcasm. Poe's law anyone?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





electropop said:


> Maybe it's sarcasm. Poe's law anyone?


 
  You mean, here I am earnestly trying to help someone, when all the while I'm being baited?


----------



## electropop

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> You mean, here I am earnestly trying to help someone, when all the while I'm being baited?


 

 Nah, I appreciate as anyone your efforts. I'm just swinging out possibilities, hehe.
   
  I could've understood his post wrong though. Maybe he crossed the meanings from what it means in a sound signature and from a audio technical viewpoint, with humor. As in: "No wai my rig can be (sound) balanced without a balance headphone amp dammit!"
   
  But yeah, I'm with you on this. Maybe we need some graphs to demonstrate what balanced means between an audio console and an active speaker for instance and that such a relationship is not possible with a headphone. (wow, how poetic..)


----------



## Clayton SF

kwkarth,
  This is way OT, butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  that is a very cute dog--your Avatar. Very cute.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> If you keep it up with that "offal" talk, I'm gonna have to censor your posts, now *scat!!*


 





   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> kwkarth,
> This is way OT, butt
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Clayton.  His name is Bubba.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





electropop said:


> Nah, I appreciate as anyone your efforts. I'm just swinging out possibilities, hehe.
> 
> I could've understood his post wrong though. Maybe he crossed the meanings from what it means in a sound signature and from a audio technical viewpoint, with humor. As in: "No wai my rig can be (sound) balanced without a balance headphone amp dammit!"
> 
> But yeah, I'm with you on this. Maybe we need some graphs to demonstrate what balanced means between an audio console and an active speaker for instance and that such a relationship is not possible with a headphone. (wow, how poetic..)


 

 These days, I'm always worried what I say will be misinterpreted, but alas, there are not enough hours in the day to write enough words to completely clarify and disambiguate everything I say, so...  Those who will misinterpret, will misinterpret, those who seek first to understand, will also be understood.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, it is late.  I guess what I was thinking is that with today's technology, *there is NO reason or benefit to be gained  by going with a "balanced" HPA over an "unbalanced" design. * It was originally conceived to allow Headroom to continue to use the HPA modules they already had.  By "bridging" the outputs of two modules per channel, it was possible to double the slew rate and output power without redesigning a new module.  A really cool idea at the time.
> 
> Today's amps can surpass the "specs" of the original bridged amplifier modules quite easily.with a conventional "unbalanced" (un-bridged output) design.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Do you think any of the balanced amp manufacturers are aware that there is*  *no benefit to be gained by going with a "balanced" HPA over an "unbalanced" design?
   
  Nice post KW.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  USG


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Do you think any of the balanced amp manufacturers are aware that there is*  *no benefit to be gained by going with a "balanced" HPA over an "unbalanced" design?
> Nice post KW.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thx USG,
  I'm sure they're all quite aware of the topology and technology they're using.  It's not that there is "no" benefit, because they usually make their balanced amps the top of their line, hence the best parts, construction, etc.  The essence is that there is no inherent advantage to a "balanced" vs "unbalanced" topology.  If you put the same care, parts, quality, etc. into an unbalanced topology, you have just as good of an amp.


----------



## immtbiker

When you name a company "Schiit", the toilet humor is going to be automatic.
  Sorry if I and the other 20 posts, were making you tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  A little levity and intelligent play on words, go a long way.
   
  kwkarth, when did you become an Administrator? I must have missed the e-mail.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Maybe you can help me understand your question better by answering one for me.
> 
> What are the virtues of a "balanced" headphone amp to you?


 

 Well, with my limited audio knowledge, I've always taken "balanced amp"to mean an amp that sends out four signals: L+, L-, R+, R-.
  Of course,  that's probably wrong


----------



## hodgjy

Like I said, I'm all for toilet jokes, so we're good.  I subscribed to this thread, so whenever I see new posts, I'm hoping there's a new review or user experience, or perhaps an update about the Asgard.  But, it's been about 75% toilet jokes, that's all.  No worries, we're all good.
  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> When you name a company "Schiit", the toilet humor is going to be automatic.
> Sorry if I and the other 20 posts, were making you tired
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Well, with my limited audio knowledge, I've always taken "balanced amp"to mean an amp that sends out four signals: L+, L-, R+, R-.
> Of course,  that's probably wrong


 

 That's a common misrepresentation of "balanced."
   
  "Balanced" has traditionally referred to a balance of impedance, i.e. each line having the same impedance with respect to ground. This balancing of impedances is crucial to whole raison d'etre of balanced interfaces, which is common-mode rejection and has nothing to do with L+, L-, etc.
   
  se


----------



## TheWuss

i know the balanced amp talk is a bit OT, but i'm finding it incredibly good reading.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> That's a common misrepresentation of "balanced."
> 
> "Balanced" has traditionally referred to a balance of impedance, i.e. each line having the same impedance with respect to ground. This balancing of impedances is crucial to whole raison d'etre of balanced interfaces, which is common-mode rejection and has nothing to do with L+, L-, etc.
> 
> se


 

 Okay, I'm starting to wrap my head around this...
  Can you explain a bit more please?
  I understand that the voice coil of a dynamic can has an impedance, but what do you mean by "line"? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## MashBill

Quote: 





doingok said:


> Not sure what they may offer in the future.   I'm just taking the case to a vendor and having it anodized.  Schiit isn't involved in the process at all.


 

 Well, what ever you do, please DO NOT share pictures of your black Schiit with us....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However, PLEASE share pictures of your black anodized Schiit when you get it done.
   
  Bill


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Okay, I'm starting to wrap my head around this...
> Can you explain a bit more please?
> I understand that the voice coil of a dynamic can has an impedance, but what do you mean by "line"?


 
   
  Sorry for the confusion. "Line" simply refers to the cable that's connecting an output to an input. Since the cable can effect balance, it's the impedance balance at the end of the cable or line that's most critical.
   
  Yes, the voice coil of a dynamic headphone has an impedance. And if the voice coil is electrically symmetrical, it will also be balanced, even though there's no physical connection between its midpoint and ground. In the case, ground is referred to as "floating."
   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





mashbill said:


> Well, what ever you do, please DO NOT share pictures of your black Schiit with us.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> When you name a company "Schiit", the toilet humor is going to be automatic.
> Sorry if I and the other 20 posts, were making you tired
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I can assume the 2nd part of your post was directed to me, but to whom was the first part directed?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> That's a common misrepresentation of "balanced."
> 
> "Balanced" has traditionally referred to a balance of impedance, i.e. each line having the same impedance with respect to ground. This balancing of impedances is crucial to whole raison d'etre of balanced interfaces, which is common-mode rejection and has nothing to do with L+, L-, etc.
> 
> se


 

 What?
  This is the traditional definition of "balanced" WRT audio:
   
   
  Quote: 





>


 


> In telecommunications and professional audio, a *balanced line* or *balanced signal pair* is a transmission line consisting of two conductors of the same type, each of which have equal impedances along their lengths and equal impedances to ground and to other circuits. [1] The chief advantage of the balanced line format is good rejection of external noise. Common forms of balanced line are twin-lead, used for radio frequency signals and twisted pair, used for lower frequencies.
> 
> Balanced lines are to be contrasted to unbalanced lines, such as coaxial cable, which is designed to have its return conductor connected to ground, or circuits whose return conductor actually is ground. Balanced and unbalanced circuits can be interconnected using a transformer called a balun.
> 
> Circuits driving balanced lines must themselves be balanced to maintain the benefits of balance. This may be achieved by differential signaling, transformer coupling or by merely balancing the impedance in each conductor.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> What?
> This is the traditional definition of "balanced" WRT audio:


 
   
  Ok. And that differs from what I said... how?
   
  se


----------



## headbob

Hmm, I think I almost have the definition within my grasp.
  Balanced is when the impedance of the cable(s) is equal to...and thats where I don't get it.
  If you guys could help me with this last bit, it would be much appreciated.
   
  I just don't get ground...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Hmm, I think I almost have the definition within my grasp.
> Balanced is when the impedance of the cable(s) is equal to...and thats where I don't get it.
> If you guys could help me with this last bit, it would be much appreciated.


 
   
  Not impedance, but impedances, plural. And it's balanced when those two impedances are equal with respect to ground. They don't necessarily need to be a specific impedance, what's important is that they are the same, i.e. balanced.
   
  se


----------



## headbob

Argh, it's the "respect to ground" part I don't understand.
   
  I'm sorry I've been so unclear, but I respect your help.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Argh, it's the "respect to ground" part I don't understand.
> 
> I'm sorry I've been so unclear, but I respect your help.


 

 Nothing to be sorry about.
   
  I have to draw something up for someone else so let me grab some dinner and I'll try and draw up something to make this more clear to you. Be about an hour or so.
   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Nothing to be sorry about.
> I have to draw something up for someone else so let me grab some dinner and I'll try and draw up something to make this more clear to you. Be about an hour or so.
> 
> se


 

 We have an artist amongst us!


----------



## headbob

No problem.  I'll do some google research in the meantime.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Ok. And that differs from what I said... how?
> 
> se


 

 You said:
   
   
  Quote: 





>


 


> Balanced" has traditionally referred to a balance of impedance, i.e. each line having the same impedance with respect to ground. This balancing of impedances is crucial to whole raison d'etre of balanced interfaces, which is common-mode rejection and has nothing to do with L+, L-, etc.


 
  Basically, it is precisely because of the balanced relationship between the positive and negative portion of the signal and ground respectively, that you can achieve such good common mode noise rejection.  Any induced noise is automatically self cancelled.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Like I said, I'm all for toilet jokes, so we're good.  I subscribed to this thread, so whenever I see new posts, I'm hoping there's a new review or user experience, or perhaps an update about the Asgard.  But, it's been about 75% toilet jokes, that's all.  No worries, we're all good.


 
  It seems that when a product hasn't been launched by it's estimated date, or in the case of the LCD-2's or HE-6's, where they are not hitting the street fast enough (or as fast as us immature, instant gratification humans want it to be), 2 things are bound to happen. 
  Constant ridiculous speculation, or good fun humor. As soon as enough people have 
  the Asgard or the Valhalla, the puns will stop, and the critiques will start.
  But c'mon. That particular name in the US is just crying out for this type of pun-ery. It
  would be like a nun or a priest, named Rothenstein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My Mountain bike friends and I used to seek out new and different trails to ride in a 100 mile circumference from where we lived. There was this one place called Mianus, CT.
  The jokes never got old. "There are a lot of rocks and tree stumps in My-anus." I never
  realized My-anus could be so painful". It rains a lot in My-anus. Mianus hurts, does it hurt you? It was an open Stargate portal to an endless supply of intelligent "play on words" It never got old.
  It's sort of like when men fart. you can be 8 to 80 years of age, but yet men still find farts funny. I have no idea why, neither do our women, but it is and can't be helped.
   
  As a Moderator and especially as one of the only 4 Administrators on Head-Fi, it is part of my job to keep threads on topic and keep them civil. 
  But, as long as nobody is attacking anyone or a product beyond normal criticism, then
  a little levity goes a long way.


  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I can assume the 2nd part of your post was directed to me, but to whom was the first part directed?


 
  The first part was directed at *hodgjy.*


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> It seems that when a product hasn't been launched by it's estimated date, or in the case of the LCD-2's or HE-6's, where they are not hitting the street fast enough (or as fast as us immature, instant gratification humans want it to be), 2 things are bound to happen.
> Constant ridiculous speculation, or good fun humor. As soon as enough people have
> the Asgard or the Valhalla, the puns will stop, and the critiques will start.
> But c'mon. That particular name in the US is just crying out for this type of pun-ery. It
> ...


 

 Hey, dude, nice explanation of what the spirit of head-fi is all about.  I wonder what a cultural anthropologist would make of this placea?


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, I thought that was a friar named Bierstein. <rimshot>


----------



## immtbiker

A while back, when I was writing for Tone Audio, I did an article about the benefits of balancing
  a headphone. We have a lot of knowledgeable people here on Head-Fi, so, some of my info might not be as accurate as it can be, but it was written in Layman's terms.
  I did a lot of research and spoke to a lot of experts in the business, but there might be a margin of 
  error. Please feel free to correct me, but I'm hoping this might help any readers that might be on
  an entry level knowledge base of balanced amps and headphones. YMMV
   
  If anyone wants the whole article in .pdf format the way it looked in the magazine, PM me and I will send you the .pdf file. For some reason, when I hit the "attachment" icon the screen turns dark gray, and I can't add an attachment. God Bless Huddler.


----------



## immtbiker

I can't get the whole .pdf to be inserted in the reply box (pictures included), so I cut and pasted the article, words only:
   
   
  Iwould like to introduce Aaron Kovics to our T*ONE*-Audio readers as one of the moderators of the Head-Fi forum on the web, one that deals with headphones and associated components. Having lost touch with headphones in college, with a pair of Koss Pro 4aa’s, I was blown away by how much this segment of the audiophile world has grown, with a level of sophistication that is truly amazing.
  Many of you already in this arena know of Aaron, but for those of you that do not, you are in for a treat. Here is a guy that is just as excited as the rest of us, but in another area to explore: headphones. That’s why we have called his column “Headphone Planet”. I invite you all to visit *www. head-fi.org *and pay this group a visit. They are just as obsessed as those of us with speakers as a primary listening source, if not more. Here’s Aaron’s tale of how he got to this point in audiophilia, and a bit of what he has in store for us in the months to come. Enjoy! — JD
   
   
I was delighted to join the *T**ONE*-Audio team and write about something that has been a passion of mine since the early 1970’s - listening to music that through headphones, during times when my hormones were raging and I thought I could right the world’s wrongs. That passion is as strong as ever now, where music is my recreational drug, and I need a dose of it every day.
Like many of you back in the day, I built my first pair of speakers. Consisting of a pair of Jensen Tri-axial car speak- ers (the expensive ones with the 40 oz. magnets) screwed into the lids of the best Styrofoam coolers known to man, with hotel hand towels for enclosure packing. I used high ten- sile paper clips to connect the speaker cables to the drivers.
heaDPhone PlaneT
These “head speakers” were powered by a Kenwood receiver and my program sources were a Teac 2300 open reel deck, (I believe JD still has one of these...) and a Technics SL-Q3 direct drive turntable. Factory stock interconnects and some lamp cord from the hardware store rounded out the picture and I was on my way.
the world. They introduced their headphone amps at meets, where everyone would bring their equipment. Everyone brings something to the party, and each member is allowed to hear other people’s set-ups, break them down, and form other setups using various combinations of each other’s gear. This gave the attendees the chance to hear a lot more than they could at their neighborhood brick and mortar hi-fi store and the race was on.
The bigger headphone amp builders have since been selling their designs with enough success that many have been able to quit their day jobs and build amps full-time.
Three companies that have a large presence at the head- fi.org online meets are
Headroom, Ray Samuels Audio and Singlepower Audio. This year a few of their products have reached the major hi-fi publications and received major acclaim.
*It’s About Balance*
For about the last 10 years, audiophiles
have been excited about components with bal- anced connections, but in order to
take full advantage of this technology, you really need to run everything balanced. If you have a head- phone system, you might be able to whittle this down to two or three components. Until re- cently, headphone listeners were content to run this all through a 1⁄4” jack to a set of headphones.
Just recently, two companies have produced headphone amplifiers with balanced OUTPUTS. The bad news is that you need to re-cable your headphones so that the channels are completely independent, with no more common ground path.
My dedicated listening room had shag carpeting on the floor (don’t ask) where I would put my head between my creations and rock out to “Bohemian Rhapsody” and “Remember the Future”. Passing commuter trains would cause mistracking (no isolation platforms in those days) which I eventually solved with a 3 gram weight on the tonearm. I think my Mom was saying “turn that crap down”, especially when I was spinning Black Sabbath and then it hit me.
I needed a pair of headphones, so I could be the master of my domain. Never again would my air guitar solos be interrupted. A pair of Koss Pro 4AA’s changed my life forever.
Headphones have come a long way. Through the upcoming months, I will attempt to review current headphones as well as some vintage models. Whenever possible I will try to get future models and offer impressions based on my experience over the last 30 years of intense headphone listening and the drastic changes the world of audio has offered. In time, I will have something for all of you, from the iPod users to the most expensive models.
I would like to kick off by touching upon the newest technology that is making a big hoopla in high-end, headphone-listening world.
*fast forward to the 21st Century*
This niche of the audiophile world was started by some very enthusiastic people. Five years ago, they worked day jobs, started designing circuits of their own, built amps by candlelight in the wee hours of the night and went to audio meetings around
  
 Now, each of the balanced paths have their own dedicated power supply, and dedicated tube or solid state circuitry for the left and right channels. This approach improves sound- stage and distortion, because both sides of the coil are receiving a signal, instead of just one side, and that doubles the slew rate (which is the speed of the signal getting to the drivers), and can cut the load of the drivers, in respect to the power supplies.
Headroom’s Balanced Max amp is solid state, and offers quarter-inch unbalanced or XLR balanced outputs for headphones, so it can be used either way. If you are using balanced components throughout the chain, it is a shame not to use modi- fied, balanced headphones. There are also options to use the amps internal DAC if you have a digital out on your CD player. It retails for $3,999.
Singlepower Inc. has a couple of offerings for balanced output, but goes the tube route, with sep- arate power supplies, gain tubes and rectifier tubes for each channel, some with separate volume controls for left and right channels. They start at $3,000 and go up, depending on upgrades.
the bal- anced option brings to the table. With a balanced amp and source, the unit has a soundstage that envelopes you from the tip of your nose to the back of your ears (even Mr. Spock’s ears), and allows instruments and vocals in the midrange frequencies to have more dis-
I am lucky to have both the Beyer Dynam- ic DT 880 headphone, which is the newer version with a single straight cord, and a pair of re-cabled Beyer Dynamic DT 880 cans that have aftermar- ket Cardas, balanced XLR cables for this review. The Cardas cable is used by a lot of audiophiles to improve the Sennheiser HD600 family as well as the Sony Qualia 010 headphones. The cost is between $150-300 (remem- ber, you need one for each channel) and is like getting a new pair of headphones. That’s the good news.
*You don’t know what You’ve got till It’s gone*
I must say, that after 30 or more hours of listen- ing to the Beyer DT 880’s and the re-cabled, balanced 880’s, it took all of 20 seconds to realize the benefits
tinct placement. Returning to the unbalanced version, the soundstage tightens up in front of you, with a great deal of congestion.
Do these offerings sound better than the non- balanced versions? You bet they do. Are they worth the time and money? Yes they are, if you can justify the expense. As always, the big question is “how good is good enough?” If you are only an occasional headphone listener, you may not want to bother, but if you are a serious listener in pursuit of headphone perfection, I think you will want to check this out. See
you next month. l
  
 heaDPhone PlaneT


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> You said:


 


> Basically, it is precisely because of the balanced relationship between the positive and negative portion of the signal and ground respectively, that you can achieve such good common mode noise rejection.  Any induced noise is automatically self cancelled.


 
   
  No.
   
  Common-mode noise rejection has absolutely nothing to do with the signal. Think for a moment. A balanced interface will reject common-mode noise even in the complete absence of a signal.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Just recently, two companies have produced headphone amplifiers with balanced OUTPUTS. The bad news is that you need to re-cable your headphones so that the channels are completely independent, with no more common ground path.


 

 That really hasn't anything to do with "balanced." And it's not a common ground that's the problem, but rather the common contact resistance of the TRS plug/jack, which can result in interchannel crosstalk due to the voltage drop across that resistance.
   
  The main reason you don't typically see TRS jacks on "balanced" amps is because most "balanced" amps use a pair of bridged amplifiers per channel. Because of this, you can't common any of the outputs because you'll end up with one channel's output driving the output of the other channel and depending on the output impedance, could effectively be a short circuit.
   
  If the amplifier uses a transformer coupled output, you can tie the bottoms of each channel's output transformer together and have a common connection for a TRS jack AND you'd still have a balanced output.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Now, each of the balanced paths have their own dedicated power supply, and dedicated tube or solid state circuitry for the left and right channels. This approach improves sound- stage and distortion, because both sides of the coil are receiving a signal, instead of just one side, and that doubles the slew rate (which is the speed of the signal getting to the drivers), and can cut the load of the drivers, in respect to the power supplies.


 
   
  Both sides of the coil are receiving a signal even in an unbalanced situation. From the headphone's perspective, it doesn't know a balanced output from a hole in the ground. All it sees is a differential voltage between its terminals. That's all a signal is is a differential voltage between two terminals whether those two terminals.
   
  And slew rate has absolutely nothing to do with the speed of the signal getting to the drivers. That would be propagation velocity, and is completely irrelevant. It doesn't matter if it takes a microsecond for the signal to get to the drivers or ten minutes. Well, it matters if you don't want to wait ten minutes after you hit "play," but otherwise, it's meaningless.
   
  Nor does slew rate have anything to do with balanced. It's a consequence of bridging amplifier channels.
   
  Slew rate is the maximum rate of change the circuit is capable of achieving. And the claim about doubling slew rate is rather meaningless unless you're having problems with slew limiting. And I'm not aware of any headphone amp that has problems with that. You'd pretty much have to go out of your way to design a headphone amp that did.
   
  Ok, I'll get to that drawing now that I promised. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok, sorry it took so long for the drawing but I made a couple of attempts and figured they'd just end up causing more confusion so I tried to distill it down to its essence without going into a big explanation of what "ground" is.
   

  With an unbalanced output, as exemplified by the ubiquitous RCA jack, the center is the signal output and the barrel is the circuit's ground and the signal exists between the output and ground.
   
  With a balanced output, as exemplified by the equally ubiquitous XLR jack, the signal exists between pins 2 and 3 and pin 1 is ground*.
   
  The balanced impedances referred to are the impedances between pin 2 and ground and pin 3 and ground. If they are equal, it's balanced.
   
  Hope this helps. If not, let me know and I'll try again.
   
  *As a side note, technically pin 1 on an XLR isn't ground, but rather shield and is tied to the equipment chassis. The circuit's reference ground may or may not be connected to the chassis and on pro gear, they often include a ground lift switch which will disconnect the circuit's reference ground from the chassis in order to help prevent ground loop problems.
   
  se


----------



## hodgjy

Wonderful.  I learned a lot about this topic from you guys.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> No.
> 
> Common-mode noise rejection has absolutely nothing to do with the signal. Think for a moment. A balanced interface will reject common-mode noise even in the complete absence of a signal.
> 
> se


 
   
   
  What?  Of course it will, that's what a balanced line does!  Where/how did you misconstrue what I said into whatever it was you thought I said?
   
  A traditional balanced line it has EVERYTHING to do with common mode noise rejection, are you kidding me?  On the other hand what is commonly called a balanced headphone system, has nothing to do with common mode noise rejection because it's not really a balanced system in the technical sense of the term.  
   
  Listen,  rather than clutter this thread, ...    I think we're about 37.5 degrees out of phase, probably saying the same thing but from different perspectives and vocabularies.  Ya gota use the right language so we can communicate.
   
  Now, let's return the thread to the subject at hand...The Asgard.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What?  Of course it will, that's what a balanced line does!  Where/how did you misconstrue what I said into whatever it was you thought I said?


 
   
  When you said "Basically, it is precisely because of the balanced relationship between the positive and negative portion of the *signal* and ground respectively, that you can achieve such good common mode noise rejection," it read to me that you were saying that the *signal* had something to do with common mode noise rejection. I read it to mean that not only because you used the word "signal," but also because it's a common misconception out there that the non-inverted and inverted signals on pins 2 and 3 is what's responsible for the balanced interface's common mode rejection.
   
  If you didn't mean to imply that common mode rejection had to do with the signal, why did you use the word signal? I can't make any sense out of what you said. Sorry.
   
   
  Quote: 





> A traditional balanced line it has EVERYTHING to do with common mode noise rejection, are you kidding me?


 
   
  I never said that a balanced line DIDN'T have everything to do with common mode noise rejection. In fact, in a previous post I specifically stated that common mode rejection was the whole raison d'etre of balanced interfaces.
   
  What I said was that common mode rejection doesn't have anything to do with the SIGNAL.
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> When you said "Basically, it is precisely because of the balanced relationship between the positive and negative portion of the *signal* and ground respectively, that you can achieve such good common mode noise rejection," it read to me that you were saying that the *signal* had something to do with common mode noise rejection. I read it to mean that not only because you used the word "signal," but also because it's a common misconception out there that the non-inverted and inverted signals on pins 2 and 3 is what's responsible for the balanced interface's common mode rejection.
> 
> If you didn't mean to imply that common mode rejection had to do with the signal, why did you use the word signal? I can't make any sense out of what you said. Sorry.
> 
> ...


 

 So, just as I said, we are thirty seven and a half degrees out of phase in the language we use.  I think we're saying the same thing, let's carry on further if you wish, via PM so as not to derail the thread any longer.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> So, just as I said, we are thirty seven and a half degrees out of phase in the language we use.  I think we're saying the same thing, let's carry on further if you wish, via PM so as not to derail the thread any longer.


 
  But I like this train ride. Sometimes the characters and their conversations on this railcar can be more entertaining than purpose of the trip in the first place.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


>


 
   
  Ubiquitous, indeed. 
   
  Seriously, thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ubiquitous, indeed.


 

 Yup. And they both have the Big Mo' behind them so they're not going anywhere anytime soon. Though I have to say I'm largely ok with good quality RCA's and use them for both unbalanced and balanced connections in my system (I'm not a big fan of shielding so don't need a third connection). It's XLR's that I really don't like. They're just so stupidly large for their task. They're much better suited for high current speaker connectors than line level stuff.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Seriously, thank you for your efforts.


 
   
  You're quite welcome.
   
  se


----------



## headbob

Okay, I get this now (mostly).
   
  Just to clarify, in the drawing don't you mean TRS instead of RCA?
   
  And what about 4-pin XLRs?
   
  But thanks so much, I really appreaciate it, Steve, Kw, and immt.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Okay, I get this now (mostly).
> 
> Just to clarify, in the drawing don't you mean TRS instead of RCA?


 
   
  Actually I meant RCA. And it was just for illustrative purposes. There's no fundamental difference between a TRS and RCA, they both involve unbalanced outputs.
   
   
  Quote: 





> And what about 4-pin XLRs?


 
   
  4 pin XLR's for headphone outs are the same as 3 pin XLR's except the 4 pin solution combines both left and right channels (pins 2 and 3 from the 3 pin XLR's) and there's no external ground. But the principle is still the same.
   
  se


----------



## headbob

Noted.
   
  Sorry for all of the off topic, but now I think we can stop all of the balanced talk.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Sorry for all of the off topic, but now I think we can stop all of the balanced talk.


 

 Aw man. What the hell am I going to do for the rest of the weekend now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Nebby

Talk about how crappy the 3 pin XLR is as a headphone connector?
  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Aw man. What the hell am I going to do for the rest of the weekend now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Talk about how crappy the 3 pin XLR is as a headphone connector?


 
   
  You mean DUAL 3 pin XLR. And it's not crappy, it's dumb.
   
  Your turn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Nebby

Dual 3pin xlr is what I meant


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You mean DUAL 3 pin XLR. And it's not crappy, it's dumb.


 
  Heyyyy...Some of my best friends are dumb, and they are card carrying members of Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heyyyy...Some of my best friends are dumb, and they are card carrying members of Head-Fi
> 
> ...


 

 Remember my old avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  se


----------



## Yikes

Excluding some very off topic discussions this thread has been fairly quiet.



 I would like to reiterate how enamored I am with the Asgard HE-5LE pairing. When used with a great source it is extremely engaging. In the last couple of weeks I have spent more time listening to this system than I've spent listening to any of my phones over the last 6 months. I'm enjoying the Hell out of it.



 I just wish I had more experience with similarly priced amps so that I could make relevant comparisons. Or that I had other dynamic headphones for comparison purposes as well. For all I know the Asgard could be a One Trick Pony: it sounds great with the HE-5LE's, and sucks with everything else, but somehow I doubt that.


----------



## immtbiker

Ethan, 
  When I get my Valhalla from Jason, even though they are completely different animals, I would love to get together 
  and compare the 2 using the HE-5LE's.
  Perhaps we can throw in a Raptor or a HR Desktop to eliminate the "one trick pony" possibility.
   
  Tel and I can dive Dutch Springs the first half of the day, and then head over for a mini (not that anything with you can be mini) meet. 
   
  Just for sheetz and giggles.


----------



## Yikes

Sure, sounds like a plan.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Heyyyy...Some of my best friends are dumb, and they are card carrying members of Head-Fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey...I resemble that remark!


----------



## scs999

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Excluding some very off topic discussions this thread has been fairly quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 X2
   
  Been listening to the Asgard [with the HD600 and GS1000i] since I received it on 7/2 - unfortunately I don't have other head amps to compare to either other than the built-ins on my recording interfaces but this baby makes these phones SING!  
   
  I've been listening to a variety of HD Tracks 96/24 bit downloads as well as 192/24 bit Linn downloads and my own LP conversions (both 96 & 192/24 bit) and these phones make beautiful music with this amp!
   
  I was amazed at how good the HD600 sounds with a real amp.  Previously it sounded a bit 'sterile' but now it kicks butt - neutral as before but much more 'tonally complete.'  The Grados are even more nuanced than before - female vocals (Joni Mitchell's 'Blue' for ex) are exceptional and acoustic guitars (Keb Mo) are much better defined - you can hear 'inside' the body of the guitar!
   
  scs999


----------



## debitsohn

so ive been using the asgard with the HE5LE for the last couple days or so and i can say that it sounds great. my volume knob is at about 11oclock.  oddly the heat seemed to be less of an issue of late. i left it on all day yesterday and it wasnt as hot as the first couple days. i could be totally imagining it though.
   
  neways for the price, if i had to pick between the asgard and any other amp, i think i would stick with the asgard.  looks and sounds amazing. the size is awesome and jason is absolutely great.  before buying it, we were going back n forth through emails after business hours on a friday if i remember correctly.
   
  the only down point is that im going balanced with the toucan now and want to try that out. wonder whats gonna be better, balanced through the toucan, or SE with the asgard...... if they released a balanced asgard, id be done upgrading. 
   
  i am in no way saying this is the greatest thing ever, but all factors combined, its a pretty good buy and i dont have to worry about warranty issues, sending it overseas or whatnot.


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> so ive been using the asgard with the HE5LE for the last couple days or so and i can say that it sounds great. my volume knob is at about 11oclock.  oddly the heat seemed to be less of an issue of late. i left it on all day yesterday and it wasnt as hot as the first couple days. i could be totally imagining it though.
> 
> neways for the price, if i had to pick between the asgard and any other amp, i think i would stick with the asgard.  looks and sounds amazing. the size is awesome and jason is absolutely great.  before buying it, we were going back n forth through emails after business hours on a friday if i remember correctly.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, the volume knob goes to eleven. That's loud.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> neways for the price, if i had to pick between the asgard and any other amp, i think i would stick with the asgard.  looks and sounds amazing. the size is awesome and jason is absolutely great.


 
   
  The amp comes with Jason?
   
  Cool! I'll have to get me one. Does he do windows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Jason Stoddard

When we have perfected cloning, you may have a Jason with every amplifier.
   
  (Of course, you will be responsible for his care, feeding, education, and discipline (or lack thereof) as you raise him from zygote to window-washer, say, ten or fifteen years from now.)
   
  I'm sorry, there are no trial periods on Jasons. Nor do we repair defective units. It's strictly "as is" condition, I'm afraid.
   
  (By the way, the new sheetmetal is looking very good. We've made some significant production process changes that eliminate the source of problems we had with Valhalla. And no, we didn't send it overseas, in case you're wondering . . .)


----------



## TheWuss

cool.  i'm ordering one for my kid brother.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> When we have perfected cloning, you may have a Jason with every amplifier.


 

 You mean only debitsohn's amp comes with a Jason? That's not fair. What makes him so special?
   
  Hey debitsohn, can I borrow your Jason for a few days? I'll pay shipping both ways.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Never mind. Found a fellow from Hong Kong on eBay selling Jasons dirt cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Never mind. Found a fellow from Hong Kong on eBay selling Jasons dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I believe "dirt" is the operative word here (or there) and I bet that he doesn't even know how to open a window let alone wash one. I'd say send that "imitation Jason" back and get the "real deal."


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I believe "dirt" is the operative word here (or there) and I bet that he doesn't even know how to open a window let alone wash one. I'd say send that "imitation Jason" back and get the "real deal."


 
   
  You don't get it, Clayton. It's not REALLY about doing windows. It's all about image. When I show off my cheap, Chinese counterfeit Jason, no one else will know. And they'll think I'm really cool. "Hey, check out Steve! He's got a Jason! He's soooo cool!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## DDVX

Jeez I thought the balanced amplifier talk was off topic. You guys are really impressing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not that I have a problem with it)


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You don't get it, Clayton. It's not REALLY about doing windows. It's all about image. When I show off my cheap, Chinese counterfeit Jason, no one else will know. And they'll think I'm really cool. "Hey, check out Steve! He's got a Jason! He's soooo cool!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, at least until everybody realizes that your Jason doesn't speak a lick of English...


----------



## headbob

Man, it stinks that Jason made the decision to not speak about furure products...
  Of course, that would give us more to speculate about...


----------



## vitzijak

Here's a micro review. 
   
  First, buyer beware, I'm a relative newbie.  I have been listening to the Asgard through my Oppo BDP-83, mostly hooked up with my Headroom Static image processor (so beware my soundstage comments).  I mostly use my Senn HD 650's, but have listened with my ATH M50's and Ety 6i's, and just for kicks my old Koss pro 4AA.
   
  For comparison, I have listened to my Marantz SR 6004 integrated amp and old Headroom More/Little.  Simply, it puts the rest to shame.  It has massive silent clean power.  It brings out full clean bass, rich mids, extended highs.  Once I discovered putting on my Senn's backwards, the sound stage and clarity improved further, so it compares favorably with my man sized Magnepan 1.7's, and that's saying a lot.  Things aren't quite as grand as with the other headphones, but there is undeniable improvement across the board- so it's not just a one trick pony.
   
  I worried about FOTM fever, but bought based on a US product,robust and simple design, 5 year warranty, 15 day return, and fair price.  Perhaps there might be some hype, but I can at least say from this newbie to other newbies out there - you know who you are- the Asgard is a well made product and will not dissapoint someone interested in clean honest pure music.
   
  And the heat issues - stupid.  Who really cares?  Are you going to get trapped underneath it?  For kicks I left my hand underneath the hottest part for several minutes, and didn't break a sweat.
   
  PS:  I've been so focussed on the name Schiit, that I've just realized that the amp name "Asgard" plus an "s" and  "u" turns it into a tushy protector.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> And the heat issues - stupid.  Who really cares?  Are you going to get trapped underneath it?  For kicks I left my hand underneath the hottest part for several minutes, and didn't break a sweat.


 
  So you put your hand under your Schiit...?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I guess that gives new meaning to "want in one hand, Schiit in the other..."
   
  Sorry, couldn't resist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have about 50 hours on the amp and I hooked it up to my Little Dot Digital Transport and DAC.  Using my LA D2000 Lites, I listened to the soundtrack of Xanadu (stop laughing).  OLJ's voice was simply incredible and made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.  The detail was amazing, even for my closed cans.  I can't wait to try the LCD-2s with this setup.
   
  -HK sends


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> So you put your hand under your Schiit...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_*Smokin'!!!*_


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Using my LA D2000 Lites, I listened to the soundtrack of Xanadu (stop laughing).


 







  Good to hear you're enjoying you Asgard.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Good to hear you're enjoying you Asgard.


 
  Thanks!  I am...
  ...and I really like your avatar.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## immtbiker

Hey, if if anyone is really interested that is really likes their Asgard, and is wondering about the other amps in it's price-point, I would be willing to do a one or two week trade for an amp of mine, so that we can compare. Most of my amps are more, but it opens an opportunity to try different strokes. I have a Raptor, or an Amphora, or a HR Desktop. They all cost more, but they can really solidify, whether or not the Asgard was a good decision. 
   
  I recently did a swap for the LCD-2 with the HE-5LE w/ kwkarth, and sans meet conditions, you can really have some good, quiet time with something you might have been
  wondering about. It's really one of the finer points of being a trusted HF member.
   
  I am really looking forward to getting a Valhalla from Jason, which should come the end of August.


----------



## sachu

^^ aah so that was your HE5LE that i got ot listen the other day i was with Kevin at the 32 Ohm audio store..


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I would be willing to do a one or two week trade for an amp of mine (snip)


 

 whoa. 
  this just got good.


----------



## immtbiker

It's how I roll, dude.
  Actually, right now, I'd like to do a short term trade with anyone who has a balanced amp,
  because I own balanced ins, but not outs, and I'd really like to hear my new 7000's sing, instead of dumbing them down
  to single ended output.


----------



## Yikes

Dude, with that adapter there's no degradation. You don't need a balanced amp, you just want one.


----------



## immtbiker

No, if you say that it sounds just as good single ended as balanced, I trust you.
   
  That, and in one sentence you just killed a multi-hundred thousand $$$ industry,


----------



## Yikes

You can always use a better amp, but just because an amp is balanced doesn't mean that it's a better amp. By all means borrow a balanced amp, it's always fun to play with new stuff.


----------



## Maxvla

Biker, now why'd you have to go and do a thing like that! Got me thinking about a Raptor swap with my Little Dot MKVI balanced.. I'd need to get the fans fixed first though cause they are giving me a slight whirly mechanical rumble.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote:  





> a multi-hundred thousand $$$ industry,


 

 You're not exaggerating there...most will just say multimillion.


----------



## kwkarth

This whole myth about a conventional amp driving only "half" the headphone driver is just that, ...a myth.  There is no technical reason why a non-balanced headphone amp cannot be just as good or better than any "balanced" headphone amp.  Let's dispense with the myths.  What were called "balanced" headphone amps in their day was a very cleaver idea, allowing doubling the power output and slew rate of an existing stock of amplifier modules by bridging pairs without re-designing the modules.  It was state of the art for its day.  That's all history now.  Let's move on!!  




  I'm not saying that "balanced" headphone amps are bad, they're not, but all other things being equal, being called "balanced" does not make them any better.  The things like quality of components, technology, topology, current and voltage delivery capability, attention to detail, etc. are what make the difference.  None of the things that make today's "balanced" headphone amps great are necessarily unique to what are called "balanced" headphone amps.


----------



## Yikes

Hmmm........... Sadoequinenecrobeastiality.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Hmmm........... Sadoequinenecrobeastiality.


 

 I know, I know, beating a dead horse...  But I didn't enjoy it overly much, honest!
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Yikes

You're not suppose to spell it out, and what is HF for but doing so.


----------



## Darksyde

I've glanced over this entire thread and I pleased to say that the bunch of you Asgard folks (as well as the happy consumers) seem like well-natured and fun people.  I'm tempted to pay for this Schiit just so that I can associate myself with you guys (not to mention that I'm not allowed a toaster oven in my room, so I'm going to have to improvise.
   
  The widely-acclaimed sound quality is the bonus!
   
  Will look into this when I finally manage to get my wallet out of the bear-trap I laid for it (the sucker walked right into the darned contraption when I preordered my Hifiman 602!).


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Hey, if if anyone is really interested that is really likes their Asgard, and is wondering about the other amps in it's price-point, I would be willing to do a one or two week trade for an amp of mine, so that we can compare. Most of my amps are more, but it opens an opportunity to try different strokes. I have a Raptor, or an Amphora, or a HR Desktop. They all cost more, but they can really solidify, whether or not the Asgard was a good decision.
> 
> I recently did a swap for the LCD-2 with the HE-5LE w/ kwkarth, and sans meet conditions, you can really have some good, quiet time with something you might have been
> wondering about. It's really one of the finer points of being a trusted HF member.
> ...


 
   
  If I didn't live so far away, I'd take you up on this offer.  It's times like these I wish I lived in the USA.
   
  I'm almost tempted to pick up one of these just for something different since I sold my last interesting amp, the Audiovalve RKV.  That amp proved that you don't need balanced for great performance necessarily.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> I've glanced over this entire thread and I pleased to say that the bunch of you Asgard folks (as well as the happy consumers) seem like well-natured and fun people.  I'm tempted to pay for this Schiit just so that I can associate myself with you guys (not to mention that I'm not allowed a toaster oven in my room, so I'm going to have to improvise.
> 
> The widely-acclaimed sound quality is the bonus!
> 
> Will look into this when I finally manage to get my wallet out of the bear-trap I laid for it (the sucker walked right into the darned contraption when I preordered my Hifiman 602!).


 
  Who in their right mind would think we're good-natured or fun?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is serious business!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just make sure you've got your Schiit together... 
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## cpetkus

Getting our Schiit a little closer to on topic... I need some opinions from those of you who have the experience...
   
  My budget has significantly changed (for the worse) for many reasons but basically I need a new system strategy.
   
  I will be building one piece at a time, instead of buying a few pieces to start, and starting out with less $$$ per piece.
   
  I am thinking Grado 60i's now instead of 325i's.  I should be able to run these through my PC or AVR for now, until I can afford my next piece... on to the question.

 Which piece should I plan on next and why?
  a) a DAC to use through my AVR (and eventually Schiit amp)
  b) an Amp (I am still pining for one of the Schiit units which is why I'm posting here... I plan a auditioning both and picking one)
   
  My impression is that quality amplification would probably provide the biggest leap in performance, but if my source isn't of high quality it may not matter as much as it would with a great source first...
   
  The chicken or the egg...


----------



## SP Wild

If your AVR can output its internal dac via a true line-out, I'd get the Asgard first.  Otherswise you do need a dac to input into the Asgard first.  Actually you can output the PS3 output into the Asgard - do this first - you might like it, then upgrade the source later - if you don't like it.


----------



## cpetkus

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> If your AVR can output its internal dac via a true line-out, I'd get the Asgard first.  Otherswise you do need a dac to input into the Asgard first.  Actually you can output the PS3 output into the Asgard - do this first - you might like it, then upgrade the source later - if you don't like it.


 

 Great points.  Thanks.  I guess I should have thought of this first since it is sort of how I am doing things now.  I will see if I can get bit perfect audio over the network, through my PS3, to the DAC in my (very old) AVR using 'Source Direct' and the headphone stage there... next I will evaluate the DAC's that I am considering through my local dealer (which I can audition at home for a couple days) to see the effects on the system before deciding on my next move amp / DAC wise.  Cheers!


----------



## charliex

I may have missed it, but has anyone tried the Schitt Asgard with LCD-2's?
  Also wondering about pairing with the HF-1 and/or HF-2
  Looking for reviews of the above.


----------



## Darksyde

Quote: 





charliex said:


> I may have missed it, but has anyone tried the Schitt Asgard with LCD-2's?
> Also wondering about pairing with the HF-1 and/or HF-2
> Looking for reviews of the above.


 

 If you can hold out for a while I know a certain individual who will be getting both the HF2's and LCD-2's in the near future (he already has the Asgard). 
   
  From what I've read, there is supposed to be great synergy between both the aforementioned 'phones and amp.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





charliex said:


> I may have missed it, but has anyone tried the Schitt Asgard with LCD-2's?


 

 Yes, and I like it very much.


----------



## sampson_smith

Lookee here!:
   
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_schiit_amp?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+(Wired%3A+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))
   
  Glad to see that a top-tier techie mag' like WIRED is interested (and impressed) with this amp.  Not that we are dealing with a 'most-expert audiophile' review, or anything ("Makes for a subtly better listening experience, by staying fuzz-free on even the most complex music"; "Not enough of an improvement for all but the most-expert audiophile." - ??). But I am sure that it represents welcome coverage of Schiit and our esoteric 'little' hobby, as well.


----------



## sampson_smith

Odd that the 'Dailyator' appears to have the exact same article: http://dailyator.com/want-your-music-to-sound-like-schiit-actually-yes-you-do/36431/


----------



## Maxvla

I can't tell if that was a positive review or not... the people on Wired's staff certainly didn't seem to be qualified to know the difference between a megaphone and an Orpheus.


----------



## Darksyde

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Odd that the 'Dailyator' appears to have the exact same article: http://dailyator.com/want-your-music-to-sound-like-schiit-actually-yes-you-do/36431/


 

 The author of the article says he is not an audiophile, yet in the next sentence mentions that he listens to a pair of RS1s...
   
  Also, never listen to the man with the Sonys!


----------



## Yikes

darksyde said:


> The author of the article says he is not an audiophile, yet in the next sentence mentions that he listens to a pair of RS1s...
> Â
> Also, never listen to the man with the Sonys!







 1st) Not all, or even most people who use good headphones are Audiophiles. An Audiophile is someone for whom part of the fun is the pursuit of better sound. Many people choose a product because it sounded better while they were shopping, and then use it for years without ever thinking about whether there is something better.

 2nd) Sony R10's, Quaila's, or SA5000's are all legitimate high performance headphones. Sony does manufacture a bunch O Crap, but everything that is/was built by Sony is not crap.


----------



## sampson_smith

Here, here! Some very good points, Yikes. To some audiophiles, R10's are the best headphones ever made. Qualias, maybe less so, but highly coveted nonetheless.
   
  I would imagine that the Wired review, albeit written by someone not qualified enough to properly assess the amp's merits, is still reasonably positive. It would have been a better test to pop some higher-impedance cans on there. RS-1's are some of the easiest cans to drive (even among Grados). Still, for a $250 'boutique item' to rate a respectable '8' while only providing subtle improvements (to the reviewer), is plenty positive. I wonder if Wired has done a proper review of other amps, DAC's and hi-fi cans, before. (I somewhat recall a glowing review of a pair of SR-325is's, but that may have been in Stuff Magazine.)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Here, here! Some very good points, Yikes. To some audiophiles, R10's are the best headphones ever made. Qualias, maybe less so, but highly coveted nonetheless.
> 
> I would imagine that the Wired review, albeit written by someone not qualified enough to properly assess the amp's merits, is still reasonably positive. It would have been a better test to pop some higher-impedance cans on there. RS-1's are some of the easiest cans to drive (even among Grados). Still, for a $250 'boutique item' to rate a respectable '8' while only providing subtle improvements (to the reviewer), is plenty positive. I wonder if Wired has done a proper review of other amps, DAC's and hi-fi cans, before. (I somewhat recall a glowing review of a pair of SR-325is's, but that may have been in Stuff Magazine.)


 

 Yeah, if the Asgard rates an "8," what, in their stable, gets a "10?"


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, if the Asgard rates an "8," what, in their stable, gets a "10?"


 

 Why not ask 'em?
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Why not ask 'em?
> 
> se


 

 Me?  I'm too lazy.  I would, seemingly, rather speculate and gainsay in circles than do something as direct as that!!  Good heavens!!
   
  Go for it!!
   
  BTW, good news for all of us luddites:
 [size=15pt]*Believing You Can Be Smarter Actually Makes You Smarter*[/size] *[size=9pt]It's no surprise that self confidence plays an important role in our performance, but findings published by the American Psychological Association suggest all it takes to boost your smarts is believing that you can be smarter.[/size]*
   


> [size=9pt]Despite a lot of evidence to the contrary, many people believe that intelligence is fixed, and, moreover, that some racial and social groups are inherently smarter than others. Merely evoking these stereotypes about the intellectual inferiority of these groups (such as women and Blacks) is enough to harm the academic [performance] of members of these groups. Social psychologist Claude Steele and his collaborators (2002) have called this phenomenon "stereotype threat."[/size]​





> [size=9pt]Yet social psychologists Aronson, Fried, and Good (2001) have developed a possible antidote to stereotype threat. They taught African American and European American college students to think of intelligence as changeable, rather than fixed - a lesson that many psychological studies suggests is true. Students in a control group did not receive this message. Those students who learned about IQ's malleability improved their grades more than did students who did not receive this message, and also saw academics as more important than did students in the control group.[/size]​


   
[size=9pt]Racial, gender, and social stereotypes aside, it's a good bit of information to keep in mind next time you run into a stumbling block in your work, studies, or hobbies. Your smarts aren't set in stone, and simply believing that can significantly improve your ability to learn.[/size]
[size=9pt]Believing You Can Get Smarter Makes You Smarter[/size][size=9pt] [APA][/size]


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Me?  I'm too lazy.  I would, seemingly, rather speculate and gainsay in circles than do something as direct as that!!  Good heavens!!
> 
> Go for it!!


 
   
  Me? I'm too shy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





> BTW, good news for all of us luddites:


 
   
  Thanks for that! I need to pass that on to my mother and sister. They've both fallen for that trap.
   
  se


----------



## Yikes

"all it takes to boost your smarts is believing that you can be smarter."

 What about if you already believe that you are smarter? Which much more accurately describes many of us on this website.


----------



## sampson_smith

Ha ha... too true, Yikes! Truer still if you were referring to H-C instead of H-F, dare I say. That site is comparatively insular, to say the least.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

In reference to the Wired review:
   
  It's interesting to see what other people (outside our community) think about our products, isn't it?
   
  When Wired asked for a sample of the Asgard, I replied "You betcha!" without really worrying about what might come of it. The more exposure we get in the mainstream, the better it is for everyone. At the least, it raises the level of awareness that "Hey, there are things besides iPods and Apple earbuds out there!" At most, hey . . .  it might help raise the standard of all the gear out there. Then we all win.
   
  (And if someone discovers audio nirvana in the process, so much the better.)
   
  Now, will someone send them a "10," please?


----------



## MrQ

I believe the Valhalla is due to start shipping on the 15th?


----------



## vitzijak

I have been brainstorming new names for the unable to be commented upon new products:
   
  Frigg
  Baldr
  Mjolnir (as in "Come hold my mighty Mjolnir")


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> I have been brainstorming new names for the unable to be commented upon new products:
> 
> Frigg
> Baldr
> Mjolnir (as in "Come hold the mighty Mjolnir")


 

 Schitt Audio THOR© dac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes I just made that up.


----------



## debitsohn

aw since when are we making names? i totally missed out on the fun!
   
  not sure if this has been thrown out there but my choice would be Apollo or one of its different spellings. especially for a DAC
  APOLLO
 A son of Greek god Zeus, Apollo is god of the Sun, poetry, music and the arts. He is a deity of light and clarity, representing rational thought, truth and healing.
   
  he is the god of clarity! music and arts! lol
   
  does the winner get a free Apollo? personally i would go with one of his other spellings of his name.


----------



## MrQ

Schitt Audio *Electra™ *hybrid tube amplifier


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> I have been brainstorming new names for the unable to be commented upon new products:
> 
> Frigg
> Baldr
> Mjolnir (as in "Come hold my mighty Mjolnir")


 

 Someone plays Too Human, or just knows their Norsk pantheon...?
   
  I like Mjolnir.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> Now, will someone send them a "10," please?


 

 I'd love to help, but my 10's a bit worn out and is only rating about a 5 these days.
   
  Sorry.
   

   




   
  se


----------



## hodgjy

I'm happy to read that the Wired reviewers at least liked the amp, but honestly, I seriously doubt they know what they're talking about.  The fact that they mentioned heat as an issue means, to me, that they haven't reviewed many class-A amps before.
  
  Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Lookee here!:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_schiit_amp?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+(Wired%3A+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))
> 
> Glad to see that a top-tier techie mag' like WIRED is interested (and impressed) with this amp.  Not that we are dealing with a 'most-expert audiophile' review, or anything ("Makes for a subtly better listening experience, by staying fuzz-free on even the most complex music"; "Not enough of an improvement for all but the most-expert audiophile." - ??). But I am sure that it represents welcome coverage of Schiit and our esoteric 'little' hobby, as well.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> In reference to the Wired review:
> 
> It's interesting to see what other people (outside our community) think about our products, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 

 Jason, you already sent them a 10.  They didn't realize it!


----------



## Clayton SF

I still don't know what a Class A or Class "whatever" amplifier is. Neither do I understand what single-ended means. I just know when an amp produces sound that I enjoy; and when an amp doesn't -- or somewheres betwixt and between. The Asgard is an amp that produces sound that I DO enjoy--immensely. And in my book that is what a Class A amp is.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I still don't know what a Class A or Class "whatever" amplifier is. Neither do I understand what single-ended means. I just know when an amp produces sound that I enjoy; and when an amp doesn't -- or somewheres betwixt and between. The Asgard is an amp that produces sound that I DO enjoy--immensely. And in my book that is what a Class A amp is.


 

 Clayton, I like the way you think!  How it sounds to the listener is all that really matters.
   
  The various classes of amplifier topology have to do with how they're biased.which in turn dictates the efficiency, heat production, and ultimately, how it sounds.
   
  When you're in the mood, check out this link.  Happy listening and happy reading!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Clayton, I like the way you think!  How it sounds to the listener is all that really mattersWhen you're in the mood, check out this link.  Happy listening and happy reading!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier


 

 kwkarth--
  Bingo! I have begun to read. Please don't quiz me at the end of the month. Speed reading is not an option here. This is exactly what the Audiophile Doctor ordered. Thanks for the link. I feel smarter already!
   
  Now I've learned my Class A, B, AB, C's ...


----------



## hodgjy

And sometimes Class D is referred to as Class T because of the Tripath chip that gained a lot of popularity for the Class D.
  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Now I've learned my Class A, B, AB, C's ...


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> If you can hold out for a while I know a certain individual who will be getting both the HF2's and LCD-2's in the near future (he already has the Asgard).
> Â
> From what I've read, there is supposed to be great synergy between both the aforementioned 'phones and amp.


 
   
  Thanks Darksyde - well...since I have both the LCD-2s and HF-2's and your friend has the Asgard already we should organize a mini-meet. You're in TO and I'm just north of there so what the hey.
  Would be a great way to end the summer and meet some other Head-Fiers - I'm sure that Punkaroo and Canuck57 would be interested plus a number of others from recent meets.  If not, let me
  know when your friend gets his phones and can do a review.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, if the Asgard rates an "8," what, in their stable, gets a "10?"


 
   
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> In reference to the Wired review:
> 
> It's interesting to see what other people (outside our community) think about our products, isn't it?
> 
> ...


 

 I heard the Asgard today at the Colorado meet, and it was nice.  I'd hate to rank things on a 1-10 scale because it doesn't easily allow for fine gradations of sound quality in between amps, or rating amps on a similar level that just sound a little different.  
   
  Do you call a 10 the perfect mythical amp or just the best you've heard?  If it's just the best you've heard, something that is an 8 to me might be a 10 to someone else who hasn't heard better.  That's why I hate putting stars on my head-fi reviews.


----------



## sampson_smith

HeadphoneAddict, I assume that a 1-10 rating of some sort is forthcoming. I hope so anyway. I understand that it may be hard to assign a value, but, based on your personal experience-based ratings scale, I am sure that your evaluation will be most helpful.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard the Asgard today at the Colorado meet, and it was nice.  I'd hate to rank things on a 1-10 scale because it doesn't easily allow for fine gradations of sound quality in between amps, or rating amps on a similar level that just sound a little different.
> 
> Do you call a 10 the perfect mythical amp or just the best you've heard?  If it's just the best you've heard, something that is an 8 to me might be a 10 to someone else who hasn't heard better.  That's why I hate putting stars on my head-fi reviews.


 

 A very good point. Very good. Would that also mean that a 1 is the worst that you've heard or the worst that someone else has heard? Also when someone says to me, "On a scale of 1 to 10, how much does this hurt," I would be basing it on the pain I "think" I can endure assuming that a 10 is something I've yet to experience and only have read about. I shudder to imagine!
   
  So a 10 for me is probably the perfect mythical amp.


----------



## Yikes

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> HeadphoneAddict, I assume that a 1-10 rating of some sort is forthcoming. I hope so anyway. I understand that it may be hard to assign a value, but, based on your personal experience-based ratings scale, I am sure that your evaluation will be most helpful.


 


 I wouldn't assume anything of the kind, he just got done posting that "I hate putting stars on my head-fi reviews".
   
  How should someone rate a product? On an Absolute Scale? or a Relative Scale? and should value be considered?
   
  An Absolute scale is frankly impossible, because no-one has heard or is intimately familiar with every product available. The same can be said of rating on a Relative scale (Where a product is rated within its price range). As far as Value goes; value is extremely dependent on the users perspective, and therefore varies for each user.
   
  So someone writing a review is left with a decision. How to communicate useful information about a product? A well written review will make an effort at giving a cogent description of a products technical and ergonomic characteristics and its sonic signature (Is it bright, warm, dynamic, or dull). It's also helpful if the product can be directly compared to at least one or two well known products to offer a comparative baseline.
   
  Boiling a review down to a single numeric Rating is ultimately catering to the person who is too lazy to read the review, it is in essence a lazy reviewers response to lazy readers.


----------



## sampson_smith

Point well-taken, Yikes. I wrote that last comment when it was rather late. What I should have written was something to the effect of 'I hope you post your findings - numerical or otherwise - in an in-depth review at some point'. There seems to be a lack of reviews of this amp, and I suppose this was just wishful thinking. It is a rather new entry here, but I would hope, at least, that there will be a thorough assessment of the Asgard and Valhalla - comparatively? - in the near future (after the Valhalla actually ships, of course). HeadphoneAddict certainly has the chops to pull off something thorough and insightful.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Â
> 
> I heard the Asgard today at the Colorado meet, and it was nice.  I'd hate to rank things on a 1-10 scale because it doesn't easily allow for fine gradations of sound quality in between amps, or rating amps on a similar level that just sound a little different.
> Â
> ...


 

 To me, a 10 is within it's category and includes price/performance ratio.  On an absolute scale, I agree with you, too many fine gradations needed...endless task...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> I have been brainstorming new names for the unable to be commented upon new products:
> 
> Frigg
> Baldr
> Mjolnir (as in "Come hold my mighty Mjolnir")


 
  The answer is obvious after the "Valhalla" naming convention...
   
  ...*Zeus*!


----------



## Yoga Flame

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> The answer is obvious after the "Valhalla" naming convention...
> 
> ...*Zeus*!


 

 Perhaps you mean Odin?
  I suggest Heimdall, fit for golden ears. Wouldn't be surprised if the name was already taken though.
   
  Or how about Yggdrasil?


----------



## Yikes

immtbiker said:


> The answer is obvious after the "Valhalla" naming convention...
> Â
> ...*Zeus*!
> Â






 How is that obvious? They are currently using a Norse Mythology (Places) convention. So how is switching to Greek Mythology (Person) obvious? Olympus would be much more obvious, at least that would be sticking to a Mythological Places naming convention.

 I'm done busting your balls.


----------



## MrQ

Schitt Ragnarök


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I only had a few minutes with the Asgard, so no detailed opinions are forthcoming, especially numerical ratings.  I do think the numerical rating being among other gear in it's price range and class would make more sense than an absolute rating out of everything out there.
   
  If I was pinned down and asked, all I can say is that it would fit well among my other amps in the $180 - $400 price range, but where it sits exactly I cannot say.  If I had a use for another budget amp then I'd consider buying it and comparing to my other similar priced amps (Quinpu A-3, EF2, Travagans Red, Nuforce Icon, Meier Headfive, Micro Amp, EF5, HDP).


----------



## vitzijak

Guys, perhaps Im being gauche, but I love double euphemisms, as in the genius behind name it Schiit As*guard
   
  That's why I love "Frigg" as in "Frick", substitute for "..." , surely there must be better ones?
   
  In regard to ratings, of course in subjective things there can be no true absolute 10, but I think a reasonable perfect 10 could be rendering a live concert in an excellent acoustic setting.  Obviously this would hold truer to an acoustic concert...
   
  1/10 could be poor AM radio underneath a bridge on your car stereo.
   
  I'd love to see at least a range of numbers for amps.  I don't like the idea of rating within a category of amps because the categories are far too blurry.  As a Noob, I get quite confused, especially when trying to ascertain performance vs value in the Headgear ranking system.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> Guys, perhaps Im being gauche, but I love double euphemisms, as in the genius behind name it Schiit As*guard


 

 I don't think that they intended that...


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> *Guys, perhaps Im being gauche, but I love double euphemisms, as in the genius behind name it Schiit As*guard*


 

 Can you please explain the double euphemism behind Schiit Valhalla?


----------



## vitzijak

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Can you please explain the double euphemism behind Schiit Valhalla?


 

 That's my disapointment - I can't think of one.  "Asgard" is pure genius in its stupid simplicity. Even if it was unintentional, it's still wonderful, and should be continued!!!


----------



## sampson_smith

I think that it is pronounced 'azgard', if I am not mistaken. Still... gotta love the company name and the overall 'vibe' so far. Getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger on one of these solid state beaut's.
   
  I wonder when the next batch of B-stock Asgards will be available. Anyone out there know how much shipping to Canada has been? (Fingers crossed that they ship via USPS, as FedEx and UPS tend to be pretty bad regarding duty and brokerage fees.)


----------



## Yoga Flame

Actually, nice thing about the Schiit is it's made in the USA. So if I understand correctly, the North American Free Trade Agreement means no duties or brokerage fees for Canadians!
   
  I'm totally with you the insane UPS brokerage fees though. I ordered some supplies from the US once, and some of them happened to be made in Japan. Boom! Automatic $50 brokerage fee from UPS on top of the actual duties and taxes. And they don't tell you until they're at the door, holding the package hostage.


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I wonder when the next batch of B-stock Asgards will be available. Anyone out there know how much shipping to Canada has been? (Fingers crossed that they ship via USPS, as FedEx and UPS tend to be pretty bad regarding duty and brokerage fees.)


 

 $34.00 for postage via USPS Priority    (I just pulled the trigger and ordered ; )


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





yoga flame said:


> Actually, nice thing about the Schiit is it's made in the USA. So if I understand correctly, the North American Free Trade Agreement means no duties or brokerage fees for Canadians!
> 
> I'm totally with you the insane UPS brokerage fees though. I ordered some supplies from the US once, and some of them happened to be made in Japan. Boom! Automatic $50 brokerage fee from UPS on top of the actual duties and taxes. And they don't tell you until they're at the door, holding the package hostage.


 

 Sorry to tell you but NAFTA does not block fees to individual Canadians - it relates to the complex economics of tariffs between countries.   You WILL still be hit with duties and brokerage fees. USA made products ARE most definitely subject to customs duties and brokerage fees without exception.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I think that it is pronounced 'azgard', if I am not mistaken. Still... gotta love the company name and the overall 'vibe' so far. Getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger on one of these solid state beaut's.
> 
> I wonder when the next batch of B-stock Asgards will be available. Anyone out there know how much shipping to Canada has been? (Fingers crossed that they ship via USPS, as FedEx and UPS tend to be pretty bad regarding duty and brokerage fees.)


 

 Shipping was $33.45 for me to the west coast. It came in 7 days including weekend and the day it was ordered. I ordered it in the afternoon and it was shipped out in the same afternoon. It was shipping using USPS and I had to pay customs.


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks very much for the shipping and customs info, guys. Much appreciated! If it is USPS that they are shipping with, I will be in great shape. So very eager to pull the trigger!


----------



## doctorandrew

Hey Jason.  What's the update on the Valhalla =D.  I'm slowly dying here waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys--quick Valhalla update: we're still on track for the end of the month. No other roadblocks, no changes. I'm very happy with the solution the chassis guys came up with.


----------



## TheWuss

are you refering to the additional venting holes?
  i sure would love to see some current pics...


----------



## hodgjy

There was some undesirable grain in the aluminum pressings.  
  
  Quote: 





thewuss said:


> are you refering to the additional venting holes?
> i sure would love to see some current pics...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> I'm very happy with the solution the chassis guys came up with.


 
   
  Hey Jason!
   
  Did you find out what their "secret sauce" was for dealing with the pre-grained material?
   
  se


----------



## hodgjy

I'm no expert, but metal grain happens a lot when pre-fab blocks are pressed into sheet metal and the temperature and pressure are not evenly applied.
  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Did you find out what their "secret sauce" was for dealing with the pre-grained material?


----------



## Thaddy

I noticed my Asgard had some pretty bad grain at the bend points.  I didn't notice it in the pictures Jude posted but was still surprised.  However, for a $250 amp, sacrifices will be made.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I'm no expert, but metal grain happens a lot when pre-fab blocks are pressed into sheet metal and the temperature and pressure are not evenly applied.


 

 I wasn't talking about the metal's natural grain, but rather applied graining (a/k/a "brushed aluminum").
   
  se


----------



## dpump

My B-Stock Asgard also has grain at the front top and bottom bends. Sort of looks like a mild case of alligator skin. Don't know if this was the reason for it being B-Stock but it doesn't bother me. Can't see it in the dark!
   
  The only thing I don't like about the Asgard is the bright power on led. It's not as bright as a lot of the Chinese amps but it's still too bright for me. I normally replace the blinding blue leds on amps like the Matrix and Cute Beyond with a low intensity red led from Radio Shack. Don't know why designers feel the need to use those eye piercing leds.


----------



## hodgjy

Gotcha.  That could be rather cool.
   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I wasn't talking about the metal's natural grain, but rather applied graining (a/k/a "brushed aluminum").
> 
> se


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> are you refering to the additional venting holes?
> i sure would love to see some current pics...


 
   
  Actually, the problem was that the grain was too inconsistent and wavy, caused by a production process with way too much hand-work involved. The new process has all the machining done on the flat sheet (before bending) and we're using pre-grained metal that is protected by plastic. Then it's bent in a new, teflon-coated die. No more handwork before anodizing.
   
  No photos of the new chassis yet, but here's one of the (bad) chassis--defects really can't be seen at this resolution, but they're definitely there. Yeah, messy bench too . . .


----------



## debitsohn

Stop making such beautiful schiit


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Jason Stoddard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then it's bent in a new, teflon-coated die.


 

 So it was Teflon, eh? Figured it had to be that or Delrin.
   
  Quote: 





> Yeah, messy bench too . . .


 
   
  If you think that's a messy bench, then you've obviously never seen a messy bench. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## wgb113

The teaser pics of the Valhalla are brutal...two weeks until shipping!!
   
  Jason & Co nailed the Wired review.  The more "mainstream" folk that we can get into this hobby the better off we'll all be.
   
  I had a guy here at work as me about some headphones to get since he was tired of the stock iPod buds.  I gave him a few recommendations in his price bracket, he chose to go with AT-AD700s.  He likes what he's no hearing out of them and he's heard me discussing amps/DACs with another co-worker and now he's kicking around the idea of getting an amp too.
   
  Bill


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> The teaser pics of the Valhalla are brutal...two weeks until shipping!!
> 
> Jason & Co nailed the Wired review.  The more "mainstream" folk that we can get into this hobby the better off we'll all be.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes! Spread the WORD! They shall be converted!


----------



## doctorandrew

Have the B-Stock Asgards started shipping already?


----------



## sampson_smith

Unsubscribe! _Let's get this back on track, people..._




   
  ...
   
  Any further impressions on how the Asgard_ actually_ performs with specific mention to particular cans and DAC's? I assume that there are many out there that have put this amp through its paces and now have a pretty good idea about its strengths and weaknesses after a healthy 'break-in' period.
   
  I am hoping that it will be a good match for my pair of HD600's and V-DAC. Times are tough and I may have to sell my GLite + DPS, but only after I am sure that the Asgard will drive these cans in this setup well. I do understand that it "likes Sennheisers", but I am particularly curious about how it compares to the GLite in terms of detail and bass depth. The V-DAC provides some warmer 'tubey' flavor, but if the Asgard is more shrill than the GLite, I may be in trouble. That said, I do not seek roll-off in the higher frequencies. Further bass 'heft' would also be most appreciated.


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Sorry. Just a little levity here. We're just smitten. No harm done.


----------



## Roscoeiii

sampson_smith,
   
  I haven't tried the Asgard with HD600s, but find that the current available from the Asgard and its Class A topology certainly provide bass heft and detail on my HE-5LE cans. Also haven't heard the GLite so not able to give an impression on how they compare. But my 2cents FWIW...


----------



## kwkarth

The Asgard and the HD600s are a match made in heaven.


----------



## debitsohn

unsubscribed because i just sold mine and it would be too painful to see the new posts here. lol


----------



## sampson_smith

Debitsohn, if you do not mind me asking, why did you sell your Asgard? (I assume that you kept it beyond the 15 day trial period because you originally wanted to keep it.) What sort of rig had you been using it with?


----------



## debitsohn

well im trying to gather money and re-buy the T1 and maybe a valhalla. i havent decided yet.


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The Asgard and the HD600s are a match made in heaven.


 

 I am very glad to hear this, kwkarth! This is encouraging news, but I wonder if you can qualify what makes this amp 'heavenly', perhaps in comparison to how other amps handle the HD600's? I love those cans and if their partnership with the Asgard is as fruitious as you imply, well... I'll be gobsmacked to say the least! Currently the GLite + DPS drive them with authority, but I assume there are better pairings possible.


----------



## vitzijak

Kwkarth,
   
  I'd also be interested if you were able to compare the Senn 650 and 600 on the Asgard.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I am very glad to hear this, kwkarth! This is encouraging news, but I wonder if you can qualify what makes this amp 'heavenly', perhaps in comparison to how other amps handle the HD600's? I love those cans and if their partnership with the Asgard is as fruitious as you imply, well... I'll be gobsmacked to say the least! Currently the GLite + DPS drive them with authority, but I assume there are better pairings possible.


 
  I know things change over time, including ourselves, but when the Asgard arrived, after I had it here and running for about a week, I started dragging out some of my old cans.  From what I can tell, I have never heard my HD-600s sound so good as they do from the Asgard.  It just seems to have the perfect synergy for them.  If I had used this amp for the 600s back in the day, I would never have complained about the Sennheiser "veil" because it's gone!!!  I am truly impressed at the sound of the 600s with this amp.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> Kwkarth,
> 
> I'd also be interested if you were able to compare the Senn 650 and 600 on the Asgard.


 

 I don't own a pair of 650s right now, but whenever I've compared them on other occasions, I never felt they were an improvement over the 600s...As a matter of fact, I felt the 600s (with Cardas cable) were better than the 650s.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I don't own a pair of 650s right now, but whenever I've compared them on other occasions, I never felt they were an improvement over the 600s...As a matter of fact, I felt the 600s (with Cardas cable) were better than the 650s.


 
  Totally agree. The 650 was supposed to be a large improvement over the 600's but I feel that they were a let down in that
  department.

      Quote:


yikes said:


> ...I'm done busting your balls.


 
  Thank goodness for that. My balls have taken a lifetime of abuse already.


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote:


kwkarth said:


> I know things change over time, including ourselves, but when the Asgard arrived, after I had it here and running for about a week, I started dragging out some of my old cans.  From what I can tell, I have never heard my HD-600s sound so good as they do from the Asgard.  It just seems to have the perfect synergy for them.  If I had used this amp for the 600s back in the day, I would never have complained about the Sennheiser "veil" because it's gone!!!  I am truly impressed at the sound of the 600s with this amp.


 

 This is VERY encouraging news. Just as was dreaming about going big and saving up for a WA6SE. I am pretty sure that I will be getting the Asgard now, if just for the HD600's. Thanks for the input!


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Totally agree. The 650 was supposed to be a large improvement over the 600's but I feel that they were a let down in that
> department.
> 
> Quote:
> Thank goodness for that. My balls have taken a lifetime of abuse already.


 

 I think that conclusion is probably right with the first generation 650.  Ever since the driver of the 650 was tweaked a few years back, I prefer the newer 650 over the older 600 and 650.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> I think that conclusion is probably right with the first generation 650.  Ever since the driver of the 650 was tweaked a few years back, I prefer the newer 650 over the older 600 and 650.


 

 X2
   
  Peete.


----------



## David.M

Quote: 





yikes said:


> I'm done busting your balls.


 


  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Thank goodness for that. My balls have taken a lifetime of abuse already.


 
  rofl
 epic conversation.


----------



## scs999

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I know things change over time, including ourselves, but when the Asgard arrived, after I had it here and running for about a week, I started dragging out some of my old cans.  From what I can tell, I have never heard my HD-600s sound so good as they do from the Asgard.  It just seems to have the perfect synergy for them.  If I had used this amp for the 600s back in the day, I would never have complained about the Sennheiser "veil" because it's gone!!!  I am truly impressed at the sound of the 600s with this amp.


 

 x2
   
  I have used the HD600's [with Cardas cables] extensively for digitizing my LP collection with a high quality analog front-end [VPI turntable and Audio Research PH-2 phono preamp] for several years with a variety of audio interfaces [MOTU 828 mk2, Presonus FireBox and now Apogee Duet] using the built-in headphone amps in the interfaces for monitoring & playback.
   
  The Asgard has provided a very significant step-up in monitoring & playback sound quality -- allowing me to hear more detail and tonal nuance in the digital files.  The quality of these recordings [with all three interfaces captured @ 96KHz/24 bits] with this front-end preserved the essence of what was on the LP's but was never revealed fully until I got the Asgard.
   
  The HD600/Asgard combo is a sweet combo for my money!
   
  scs999


----------



## vitzijak

Has anyone heard the Asgard with Beyer DT 990's, particularly the 600 Ohm? 
   
  Also the AKG K 702's?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The Asgard and the HD600s are a match made in heaven.


 


 Thanks for the tip, I'm about to suck the life out of my bank account again


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> Has anyone heard the Asgard with Beyer DT 990's, particularly the 600 Ohm?
> 
> Also the AKG K 702's?


 

 Haven't heard it w/ the 990s but I have heard it with the 600 ohm T1s.  Sounded ok.  I did not listen critically.  I was listening for obvious problems like power transfer and apparent distortions.  I didn't hear any overt problems.


----------



## immtbiker

I wan't aware that they tweaked the 650's. This is encouraging news. My RS-1's and my HD-600's were my first pair of headphones
  since my Koss Pro 4AA's. I take that back. As soon as I left my tightwad of a first wife, the first thing that I did was head to J& R and
  ask for the best headphones that money could buy and they sold me an incredibly nice pair of Beyer Dynamic DT-901's for $399.
  The only problem was the coiled cord but I was in hog heaven.
  B&O tried to sell me some pair of BeoSound something or others, but I wouldn't bite. They looked cool, but had huge gaps in the mid-bass.
  Like the Bose, all bottom and top, with nothing in-between. 
  Their store sure was was cool, though. I figured if it was good enough for "La Femme Nikita" it would be cool for me.
  Then I woke up and smelled the polypropylene.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I wan't aware that they tweaked the 650's. This is encouraging news. My RS-1's and my HD-600's were my first pair of headphones
> since my Koss Pro 4AA's. I take that back. As soon as I left my tightwad of a first wife, the first thing that I did was head to J& R and
> ask for the best headphones that money could buy and they sold me an incredibly nice pair of Beyer Dynamic DT-901's for $399.
> The only problem was the coiled cord but I was in hog heaven.
> ...


 

 Ah, the smell of polypropylene in the morning...


----------



## Tiramisu515

Hi Jason, would this baby of yours be able to drive the beyerdynamic DT-990 (600ohm)? The reason why I am asking is because I just ordered one from amazon.com. I am looking at a amp now. I am thinking this amp or the coming tube one from your new company.
   
  I am also liking Caryin HA-1A. So these are the three I have short listed so far.
  Hope to hear from you soon.
   
  Regards
   
  Tiramisu515


----------



## Bullseye

Any good measurements of this amp?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





bullseye said:


> Any good measurements of this amp?


 

 9" x 6.75" x 2.25". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Bullseye

Impressive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> 9" x 6.75" x 2.25".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





bullseye said:


> Impressive!


 

 Oh, I just noticed you're in Europe. I gave you the measurements in dinky little imperial units. Check THIS out!
   
  229mm x 171mm x 57mm.
   
  Is that awesome or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Oh, I just noticed you're in Europe. I gave you the measurements in dinky little imperial units. Check THIS out!
> 
> 229mm x 171mm x 57mm.
> 
> ...


 

 Ha Ha.. I thought you were talking about the measured electroflux degeneration factor ratio.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> Ha Ha.. I thought you were talking about the measured electroflux degeneration factor ratio.


 

 Nah. I was talking about plain ol' Coolness Factor.
   

   
  se


----------



## Bullseye

OMG, I don't think I can take so much awesomeness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Oh, I just noticed you're in Europe. I gave you the measurements in dinky little imperial units. Check THIS out!
> 
> 229mm x 171mm x 57mm.
> 
> ...


 

*229 x 171 x 57 = 2 232 063*
   
*IT'S OVER 9000!*


----------



## kingtz

AAAHHHHHH!
   
  I thought there was no tax when buying from the site, even for CA residents??
   
  Anyway,  I took the plunge with a Valhalla. I hope I'm not disappointed!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> AAAHHHHHH!
> 
> I thought there was no tax when buying from the site, even for CA residents??


 

 Not unless Schiit wants to get into some deep schitt with the California Board of Equalization. Which I don't suspect they do.
   
  se


----------



## macbob713

I have been using the Asgard with my AKG 702's for over a month now and this combo sounds fantastic to me. Prior to the Asgard, I was using my cans with my Sony 5400 ES reciever's headphone jack, set on direct mode. My source is the NAD C 565BEE CD player, connected with a nice pair of Audioquest  cables. This is my first headphone amp. I found this amp by reading The Audiophilac column on CNET. 
  With nothing to compare them to, I can only describe how the AKG's sound on my Asgard. Compared to the Sony, everything sounds tighter, cleaner and more detailed. The soundstage really opened up and made headphone listening even more enjoyable. It's a big step up in sound quality for me, and I appreciate my cans even more than I did.
  I was going to buy the new Burson Amp, but after reading Mr. Guttenberg's review of the Asgard, I decided to roll the dice, (not much of a gamble with the 15 day moneyback return policy). I have learned alot from reading hundreds of posts on this web site, and the upgrade  of my new Schitt vs the old has been an eye and ear opener. After the first of the year, I'm planning my next step up and plan to buy the Sennheiser 800. Till then, I'm groving with the AKG 702.


----------



## Clayton SF

Hey Steve...
  se...
  How ya've been?
  Guess what?
  It's:
  T minus 10 days until the Valhalla is released--on August 31. (Or maybe sooner, yes?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I know it's not the Asgard. But it's still Schiit!


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I know it's not the Asgard. But it's still Schiit!


 

 Maybe it's time to start a Valhalla thread? I almost feel bad to keep hijacking this Asgard one. _Almost_.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Hey Steve...
> se...
> How ya've been?
> Guess what?
> ...


 

 Hey Clayton!
   
  Still kickin'. And still deciding whether I want to go with the Asgard or the Valhalla. Financial priorities are still elsewhere at the moment so I've got time.
   
  se


----------



## SoundGoon

I know that this may have been said, but it is so great to see this company doing their thing in the US with as many US parts as possible.  Keep up the great work guys! I would love to hear your equipment and hope that I someday have the opportunity to!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





soundgoon said:


> I know that this may have been said, but it is so great to see this company doing their thing in the US with as many US parts as possible.


 

 Yes, it's been said a number of times already. But it certainly bears repeating.
   
  se


----------



## Darksyde

If anyone wants to send me a test unit I'll be more than happy to post my impressions


----------



## SoundGoon

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> If anyone wants to send me a test unit I'll be more than happy to post my impressions


 

 Ditto.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> AAAHHHHHH!
> 
> I thought there was no tax when buying from the site, even for CA residents??
> 
> Anyway,  I took the plunge with a Valhalla. I hope I'm not disappointed!


 

 Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Make sure you tell everyone how they pair with your 650s!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Hey Steve...
> se...
> How ya've been?
> Guess what?
> ...


 
   
  Lest I be thought a fan boy, I think the front panel looks way too cluttered and confusing.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Lest I be thought a fan boy, I think the front panel looks way too cluttered and confusing.


 






 Ha, indeed!


----------



## DDVX

I love the look of that valhalla. Wish the tubes were higher for aesthetic reasons, but that's a small gripe for one of the cleanest looking tube amps I've ever seen.


----------



## Clayton SF

T minus 5 days until the Valhalla is released--on August 31. (Or maybe sooner, yes?)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> T minus 5 days until the Valhalla is released--on August 31. (Or maybe sooner, yes?)


 
  What an awful design.  So cluttered and asymmetrical.


----------



## revolink24

Thank god for this thread. It has renewed my faith in the sanity of Head-Fi after reading some of the nonsense coming out of the depths of this forum (*cough* tweak forum). If I weren't saving up my cash for a Beta 22 I would be all over one of these amps. Unless someone feels like convincing me that I need both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Maybe I need a Schiit for my dorm/office rig.
   
  I'm so bad at keeping money in my wallet. Nothing but ramen for me for the next few years.  Damn these college incomes (or college lack-of-incomes.)


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> What an awful design.  So cluttered and asymmetrical.


 

 That's just your opinion, I think its looks gorgeous.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> That's just your opinion, I think its looks gorgeous.


 

 So do I.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





sp wild said:


> That's just your opinion, I think its looks gorgeous.


 

 It's so hard to accomplish sarcasm via internet postings, isn't it


----------



## SP Wild

D'oh!


----------



## revolink24

Indeed, props to these guys for coming up with some of the most beautiful industrial design I've seen on a headphone amp.
   
  Although some of the stuff in the DIY forums is like amplifier pornography.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> If I weren't saving up my cash for a Beta 22 I would be all over one of these amps. Unless someone feels like convincing me that I need both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Need?
   
  NEED!?
   
  Since when is ANY of this about NEEDS?
   
  Needs are food, water, and shelter.
   
  This is all about DESIRES.
   
  Selfish, hedonistic DESIRES.
   
  Just look at that Valhalla.
   
  Its smooth curves.
   
  Its glowing tubes.
   
  It's just beckoning you to partake of its sweet nectar.
   
  And once partaken, oh what rapture you will experience!
   
  It would be a great tragedy to deny yourself such pleasure.
   
  You're worth it.
   
  Not only that, you owe it to yourself.
   
  No sacrifice is too great.
   
  Even if it means standing on a street corner for a month begging for change.
   
  Now, get in touch with your inner hedonist and make it so!
   
  There, how's that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> What an awful design.  So cluttered and asymmetrical.


 

 LOL.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It's so hard to accomplish sarcasm via internet postings, isn't it


 


 Skylab, are you going to have a Valhalla?  I'm sure a good amount of people would appreciate your impressions of it.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Skylab, are you going to have a Valhalla?  I'm sure a good amount of people would appreciate your impressions of it.


 

 Yes, I am supposed to get a review loaner.


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Indeed, props to these guys for coming up with some of the most beautiful industrial design I've seen on a headphone amp.
> 
> Although some of the stuff in the DIY forums is like amplifier pornography.


 




  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Need?
> 
> NEED!?
> 
> ...


 

 Am I still in head-fi...yes I am, I am indeed.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Yes, I am supposed to get a review loaner.


 

 Fun! Some people have all the luck.


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Yes, I am supposed to get a review loaner.


 

 Excellent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I sure hope impressions of the Valhalla are better than the WA3, I'll save myself $150


----------



## Maxvla

What is the output of the Valhalla? I see on their site it's shown as 30V P-P but I'm not sure how that equates with most other amplifiers stating Watts at certain resistances. Specifically looking for a W rating at 300ohms if possible. Thanks.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> What an awful design.  So cluttered and asymmetrical.


 

 Everyone knows that tube amps sound better when the tubes are asymmetrically on the left!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Everyone knows that tube amps sound better when the tubes are asymmetrically on the left!


 

 I swear that the Valhalla is the sexiest mini tube amp that I've ever seen. I am smitten by its simple yet alluring design. Jason, your team's design radiates the Bauhaus School of thought and design. Or should I say the Schiithaus School of thought and design.


----------



## debitsohn

i confirmed that we can blame Jason's wife for taking our money.  She got him his first headphone. 
   
  on another note, its so amazing that such a simple design is both innovative and breathtaking.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Thank god for this thread. It has renewed my faith in the sanity of Head-Fi after reading some of the nonsense coming out of the depths of this forum (*cough* tweak forum). If I weren't saving up my cash for a Beta 22 I would be all over one of these amps. Unless someone feels like convincing me that I need both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  'Tis the Head-Fi way to buy one of each, when in doubt.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  Thank you for your patience. Here's a quick update: Valhalla and Asgard will both begin shipping 8/30 (that is, Monday.) Or maybe I should say: Asgard and Valhalla shipping, whoo!!!! Because that's more like what it feels like.
   
  However, don't get too excited yet. The quantity of pre-orders and back-orders is so large, not all of them will ship on Monday. Or Tuesday. We'll start clearing pre-orders and back-orders, from the oldest to the newest, beginning Monday. We expect to clear all orders within 2 weeks. We think. We hope.
   
  If you want to know where you stand in line, we'll have a lot more data after we ship the first units on Monday. Drop us a line at that time, if you don't get a shipping notice!
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thank you for your patience. Here's a quick update: Valhalla and Asgard will both begin shipping 8/30 (that is, Monday.) Or maybe I should say: Asgard and Valhalla shipping, whoo!!!! Because that's more like what it feels like.
> 
> ...


 

 Just so we're clear here, exactly how much leg do I need to show to get my Valhalla bumped up to the front of the line?


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Say no more. A truckload is on its way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Disclaimer: I am not authorized to ship them but the thought is genuine if the legs are!!!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Just so we're clear here, exactly how much leg do I need to show to get my Valhalla bumped up to the front of the line?


 
  Now that's an amp that has some legs to it!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Now that's an amp that has some legs to it!


 

 you surely can dream


----------



## startyourengine

anybody has anymore impression with asgard pairing with dt990/600? i really want to get this ss amp, and they don't use paypal, another big plus for me lol.


----------



## gopack87

Quote: 





startyourengine said:


> anybody has anymore impression with asgard pairing with dt990/600? i really want to get this ss amp, and they don't use paypal, another big plus for me lol.


 

 I think with a 600ohm can you would be better of with their Valhalla tube amp


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





startyourengine said:


> anybody has anymore impression with asgard pairing with dt990/600? i really want to get this ss amp, and they don't use paypal, another big plus for me lol.


 

 I would also be keen on hearing specifics on how the Asgard (and then the Valhalla) actually pairs with high-impedance Beyer's. Although I recall reading somewhere that Beyer's prefer tubes over SS. _Hmmm..._


----------



## hodgjy

I would say that a more accurate statement would be, "Beyers prefer the large voltage swings that tubes can provide.  Some ss amps can still provide those large voltage swings."
  
  Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Although I recall reading somewhere that Beyer's prefer tubes over SS. _Hmmm..._


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I would say that a more accurate statement would be, "Beyers prefer the large voltage swings that tubes can provide.  Some ss amps can still provide those large voltage swings."


 
   
  I see, so the Valhalla is a *swinger*, yes?
   
  Does anyone know of any other headphone amps that use 6N1P and/or 6N6P tubes like the Valhalla?


----------



## hodgjy

Only if it throws its keys into a jar at the start of a party.
  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I see, so the Valhalla is a *swinger*, yes?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Only if it throws its keys into a jar at the start of a party.


----------



## wgb113

Woke up to a Google Checkout email @ 1:19am for my Valhalla. Can't wait!


----------



## doctorandrew

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Woke up to a Google Checkout email @ 1:19am for my Valhalla. Can't wait!


 

 What is your date of order?


----------



## wgb113

06/23/10


----------



## Nebby

Perhaps it's time for a separate Schiit Valhalla thread?


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Perhaps it's time for a separate Schiit Valhalla thread?


 
   
  Probably a good idea.   My Valhalla has shipped also.


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Perhaps it's time for a separate Schiit Valhalla thread?


 

 Ready when you are...didn't want to start one where the first 20 posts are that our orders shipped.


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Ready when you are...didn't want to start one where the first 20 posts are that our orders shipped.


 

 oooops........I started one fellas.  ;-/


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Ready when you are...didn't want to start one where the first 20 posts are that our orders shipped.


 
   
  x2
  
  Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Woke up to a Google Checkout email @ 1:19am for my Valhalla. Can't wait!


 
   
  Woke up to a Google Checkout email @ 2:30am for my Valhalla. Can't wait! I ordered mine on 6/18.


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Asgard has nice jump--it hasn't felt underpowered at all.  In fact, the Asgard seems to me to have ample reserves of power for most of what we'd use it for (normal non-K1000 headphones).  I've not yet driven it to where it loses any poise--keep in mind that I don't listen loud, so my testing in this regard has been rather transient.  *I haven't tried it with my AKG K340 yet, which I've found to be a challenging headphone to drive.*


 
   
  Jude, or anybody else given the K340 a listen with this amp?


----------



## Frank I

Does anyone know the power that the Asgard puts out. I could not find any of this information on the web site.


----------



## Maxvla

Asgard is listed at 20V Peak to Peak.
   
  Try applying this set of equations to it and see what you get!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/510060/schiit-valhalla-has-been-shipped-reviews-impressions-and-musings/45#post_6900650


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try applying this set of equations to it and see what you get!


 
   
  Or you can just say "Oh Steeeeeeve..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  32 ohms: 1.56 W
  50 ohms: 1 W
  100 ohms: 500 mW
  120 ohms: 833 mW
  300 ohms: 167 mW
  600 ohms: 83 mW
   
  And I seem to recall Jason saying the Asgard's output devices are running at around 300 mA so all those numbers should be valid.
   
  se


----------



## Frank I

Thats pretty poweful if those numbers are correct. Would be great for the low impedance cans but not real good for high impedance cans.


----------



## Maxvla

Remember though that higher impedance cans are less sensitive to current. Traditional pairings of LD MKIII with the HD650 trio only amounts to 350mW at 300 ohms. More than the Asgard for sure, but not as much as you'd think. Also, as you know, power isn't everything. Going with the LD amps again you see the 1+ at only $100 putting out 800mW at 32 ohms.


----------



## Caphead78

Aghh, I have to decide between the Asgard and Valhalla now for my 650s.... (Or a humanitarian could just lie and convince me that all amps are worthless in order to save my food budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kingtz

Food is overrated...


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Food is overrated...


 

 I'll drink to that!


----------



## Darksyde

Still waiting for that free test model :C
   
  While we're debating the necessity of certain things in our lives, I personally think have two eyes is overrated.  And two lungs.  Where's the illegal organ market when you need it?
   
  FT: Cornea + dignity for Asgard!


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> Still waiting for that free test model :C
> 
> While we're debating the necessity of certain things in our lives, I personally think have two eyes is overrated.  And two lungs.  Where's the illegal organ market when you need it?
> 
> FT: Cornea + dignity for Asgard!


 

 Or you could come to Punkaroos's meet and listen to mine


----------



## Darksyde

Quote: 





charliex said:


> Or you could come to Punkaroos's meet and listen to mine


 
  Will do!
   
  If you bring your HF1s and K1000s I'll let you listen to my DIY 'phones :3


----------



## Caphead78

Well I just ordered the Asgard, now just gotta wait for it to ship!


----------



## immtbiker

Not sure about the kidneys, but after a day of Fluke/Flounder fishing, I am very happy to have 2 eyes positioned exactly where they are.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Not sure about the kidneys, but after a day of Fluke/Flounder fishing, I am very happy to have 2 eyes positioned exactly where they are.


 

 Yes, and thank gawd your ears are positioned exactly where they are as well. It would be terrible if we had flounder ears--well, I don't know if they have ears but if they're like anything like their eyes--uh-oh.


----------



## Bojamijams

No! I want all the time there for myself! 
  
  Quote: 





charliex said:


> Or you could come to Punkaroos's meet and listen to mine


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Or you can just say "Oh Steeeeeeve..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Steve do you think this would be a good amp for the LCD2 also looking at the PS Audio headamp as it say on their site it put out 1.7W so thinking it may well be a nice amp but not appreciated here for some unknown reason as everyone thought it sounded good


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Steve do you think this would be a good amp for the LCD2 also looking at the PS Audio headamp as it say on their site it put out 1.7W so thinking it may well be a nice amp but not appreciated here for some unknown reason as everyone thought it sounded good


 

 Not having any experience with the LCD2 I really couldn't say for sure, though recently kwkarth was telling me that for uncompressed, high dynamic range music, they can take a good couple watts or so.
   
  se


----------



## kboe

Yes I know its way back in the thread.
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Thank god for this thread. It has renewed my faith in the sanity of Head-Fi after reading some of the nonsense coming out of the depths of this forum (*cough* tweak forum). If I weren't saving up my cash for a Beta 22 I would be all over one of these amps. Unless someone feels like convincing me that I need both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sampson_smith

An enthusiastic x2, kboe.


----------



## clowkoy

Hi! This is my first post. I'm hoping that Jason or any Asgard owner can answer my question.
  I received my Asgard yesterday after only about 2 weeks of waiting. Since this is my first headphone amp, I'm very impressed with the sound and build quality of this unit. I'm listening thru my DT700/SR60i.
  I know that this amp can get hot when in operation but my main concern is that the volume knob gets hot also (120F vs 130-135 on the main chassis, taken with an IR thermometer) and this will conduct the heat to the potentiometer inside. I noticed that when you turn the knob (like after an hour), it feels like it is "stucked".
  Can the potentiometer tolerate the heat in the long run? I'm just worried about his.
  Thank you.
  I'm already sorry for my wallet!


----------



## charliex

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Steve do you think this would be a good amp for the LCD2 also looking at the PS Audio headamp as it say on their site it put out 1.7W so thinking it may well be a nice amp but not appreciated here for some unknown reason as everyone thought it sounded good


 

 My Asgard came in yesterday and I'm currently running my LCD-2's through the Schiit Asgard and Dacmagic.  I am very impressed, as it is well up the task of driving the LCD-2's cleanly and with lots of power to spare. 
  To quote Schiit Audio...."this means rich, pure, expansive sound" .....very nice guys!


----------



## mmayer167

@ clowkoy, I have had an Asgard for a few months now and really am enjoying it with any can i throw at it  I'm sure you will too! I wanted to throw out there that as my Asgard gets older/well i guess burnt in, it seems to be running cooler. I'm not sure if its me or the amp but I can hold the amp at the screws where its hottest and not feel any need to pull my hand away. I do have 2 CPU stick on heatsinks stuck on those screws with thermal tape right now which probably contributes to its heat shedding ability, the sinks do work wonderfully as an addition to the chassis as a sink All that said dont worry about heat just worry about sound!!!  These amps are great just plug em in and jam! You really got into a nice amp for a newb  have a happy journey! 
   
  Cheers, M
   
  edit: ps. you have 5 years of worry free potentiometer failure insurance                   seriously dont worry about the heat, its no big deal. Warm your hands up on a cold day!


----------



## clowkoy

Thanks mmayer for that reassuring response! I have a couple of 25mm fans from my other hobby (R/C) that I might put on top of the vent.


----------



## K3cT

I wonder how this will sound in comparison with the venerable AMB M³ since both current output stages rely on discrete MOSFETs.


----------



## sampson_smith

I am curious to know this as well. Also, a comparison to dynalo-based amps would be nice.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I am curious to know this as well. Also, a comparison to dynalo-based amps would be nice.


 

 Yeah, I really want to know if this is a suitable commercial substitute for a GLite.


----------



## immtbiker

We found out at the NJ Meet that the Asgard got insanely hot when  a headphone wasn't hooked up to it.
  We couldn't even touch the volume knob. I had the problem with the volume knob with my BHKE, and Kerry remedied the problem by installing a Delrin shaft instead of a medal one connected to the pot.
   
  Make sure to always keep a load on it when it's on.


----------



## Frank I

I agree with Aaron although others will say it was not so.LOL It would be nice if the next amp they design has no heat issues.


----------



## kwkarth

I have posted measured temperatures from an idling Asgard after it sat for hours unused.  Temps are posted in this thread.  They were not unusually hot.  Let's not go starting any goofy rumors again.


----------



## Caphead78

I would agree with kwkarth and add that until an amp is damaged by heat, a person is burnt, or a house catches fire due to the Asgard there are no "heat issues"
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I have posted measured temperatures from an idling Asgard after it sat for hours unused.  Temps are posted in this thread.  They were not unusually hot.  Let's not go starting any goofy rumors again.


 


  
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> I agree with Aaron although others will say it was not so.LOL It would be nice if the next amp they design has no heat issues.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


kwkarth said:


> I have posted measured temperatures from an idling Asgard after it sat for hours unused.  Temps are posted in this thread.  They were not unusually hot.  Let's not go starting any goofy rumors again.



   
  With no headphone attached?
   
  It's not a rumor. Unless you were at that meet, and felt the volume knob, then measurements are worthless. It was a warm day and it was warm in the room,
  but the amp was left on and the owner did not realize that the output was empty, and we all agreed that you could have fried an egg on the knob.
  Not an issue with a headphone attached. Damn good amp, but the fact remains the same.


----------



## Yuceka

Has anyone made a comparison between Asgard and Matrix Mini in terms of sound quality?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> kwkarth said:
> ...


 

 Subjective impressions, in this case, when not accompanied by objective measurements are misleading at best.  Worse than worthless.  Either the amp was defective or the subjective impression was defective.


----------



## Clayton SF

Some like it hot--like my Asgard. Whether hot or not it makes great music. And that is my subjective impression.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Some like it hot--like my Asgard. Whether hot or not it makes great music. And that is my subjective impression.


 

 This subjective impression is valid!  It's about the music, after all.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Has anyone listened to the Asgard with K340's?  I'm wondering if that would be a good combo.  If no one's heard it, anyone have a guess?


----------



## circuithero

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> kwkarth said:
> ...


 
   
  Is it fine with phones attached but nothing playing?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> Not an issue with a headphone attached. Damn good amp, but the fact remains the same.


 

 If the amp was functioning properly, there should be no difference whether the headphone's attached or not.
   
  If there was indeed a significant difference with a headphone attached, it could be a sign of instability when the amp's not loaded.
   
  Have you brought this up to Jason?
   
  se


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





circuithero said:


> Is it fine with phones attached but nothing playing?


 
  Yes it is.


  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> If the amp was functioning properly, there should be no difference whether the headphone's attached or not.
> 
> If there was indeed a significant difference with a headphone attached, it could be a sign of instability when the amp's not loaded.
> 
> ...


 
  He knows. The amp was Yikes'.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys,
   
  More on the heat "issue?"
   
  Bottom line, there is no issue. The amp is properly engineered and designed to sail through 5 years without any problem at the temperature it runs. Consider this is backed by a manufacturer with two veteran audio engineers who have sold tens of thousands of units between us, that we're manufacturing in the USA, that we have a 5-year warranty and that we have stated, from the start, that our products run hot. We've run amps much harder in the past, and there are current (speaker) amps which run much hotter.
   
  The difference is that we're using the entire case as a heatsink, so there may be more apparent heat. Bottom line, Asgard cases run 45-55 degrees C, depending on the ambient temperature. That's what they're designed to run at.
   
  It doesn't matter if there's a headphone connected or not; the output MOSFETs are biased with a current source. As far as what may or may not have happened at the show to make the one Asgard run (reportedly) hotter, I have no idea. Hot room? Sitting on another component? 135V AC line? 
   
  If you want an amp that runs cool, there are plenty of other options out there. Like I said, we don't claim to be a universal panacea.


----------



## immtbiker

Jason. Just for the record, I was not putting down the amp. In fact I thought it was incredible for the price and sounds great. It seems like you are taking this a bit personally. Please don't. Yes, it was a 98 degree day and the hotel air conditioning was not keeping up with the climate extreme.
  But the volume control was in fact, untouchable without a headphone attached. Perhaps a Delrin shaft attached to the knob so there will be no heat transfer.
  Your products are wonderful and I am in dire anticipation waiting for your Valhalla. This was not an attack on Schitt, just voiced as an opportunity to make a consideration for less than perfect environments. I know my Garden apartment is close to 80 degrees F in the winter.
  I have to keep my ceiling fan on when running my blue Hawaii. A mod was done to substitute the stainless rod for a Delrin one and the problem was easily solved.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Thank you for the clarification. I'm not taking it personally, just setting the record straight. Our amps run hot, yes. They are also properly engineered for their thermal conditions.
   
  As far as headphone/no headphone, there's no reason the amp should run any different with or without a load. The output MOSFETs are set at a constant current by the current source. We've noted no difference, loaded or unloaded, in our testing. The power supply is well-bypassed; there's no indication of oscillation or instability (which I've seen plenty of in the Sumo days when we were using the Hawksford transconductance linearization technique on multiple paralleled MOSFET outputs.) 
   
  I think the ambient temperature, and possibly high line voltage, had much more to do with the heat at the show than anything.


----------



## Caphead78

Well my Asgard just shipped (!) and I will be sure to report back if it burns down my dorm


----------



## rhythmdevils

Any thoughts on the Asgard and K340?  I tried to look through these pages, but could only find someone else asking the same question...


----------



## mkygod

Regarding the amp running cooler with a headphone attached; is the same true if you just have a 1/4 adapter in it instead of headphones plugged in?


----------



## kwkarth

Headphone attached/not attached...makes no difference.


----------



## Denys

I have mine for over a month now..... I use it when I know I will not listen music for a long period of time (less than one hour), cause I don't want to warm up the tubes on my other amp.
   
  Heat ??? It's not a problem believe me. It's a Classe A amp, so it MUST be hot....by definition...
   
  In any case, I live in Canada, so I just need to open the window for a minute, and the heat is gone !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding, it's really not an issue.
   
  All to say, it's a surprisingly good SS headphone amp for the price.... I am more than happy with it...
   
  It's too bad I have three other headphone amp, because I'd probably try the Valhalla too !!!
   
  Denys


----------



## sampson_smith

Just out of curiosity, Denys, how much was shipping of the Asgard up to these parts? Did they happen to use another carrier than USPS? I sure hope that I am able to avoid duty and brokerage fees...


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Just out of curiosity, Denys, how much was shipping of the Asgard up to these parts? Did they happen to use another carrier than USPS? I sure hope that I am able to avoid duty and brokerage fees...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Hi,
   
  You won't believe it !!! In the month of May, I ordered a Woo Audio WA6SE with extra tubes, etc.... Almost $1,500 CAD total. One morning i was working from home, the door rings and the mailman says: Mr. Denys, here's a package for you, please sign here.... I did not pay a single penny !!!!
   
  Last month....the door rings again....Mr Denys, here's a package for you, but you're gonna have to pay $31 to get it !!!! Of course I said "crap " !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  End result is the duty fee was $10 and the $21 was taxes.... It's not so bad. The mailman said I was lucky the first time... But $ 31 seems reasonable to me....I did not ask Jason if he could lower the price put on the package, and I do not know if they would be willing to do so. In any case, I believe it's worth the price...
   
  They do use USPS.....just confirm with them they still do so....it's the cheapest way...
   
  Good luck
   
  Denys


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks very much for the above. Encouraging news! Enjoy your amps!!!


----------



## Yoga Flame

Sometimes when I import things to Canada from a large supplier in the US, they come with a NAFTA form like this:
  http://www.ups-scs.ca/Documents/Certificate_Origin_NAFTA_US-A.pdf
   
  It would be filled in and signed of course. And I do not get charged duties on the specific items that appear in the form.
   
  Could Schiit do something like that too to help save their Canadian and Mexican customers a bit of cash? Or is there some barrier that prevents smaller made-in-the-USA companies from doing this?


----------



## sampson_smith

Interesting, Yoga Flame. I may just bring this up with them, if I remember to do so once I have enough scratch for an Asgard.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> Well my Asgard just shipped (!) and I will be sure to report back if it burns down my dorm


 

 I'm sure we would see it on CNN, because they are unfair and unbalanced.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





mkygod said:


> Regarding the amp running cooler with a headphone attached; is the same true if you just have a 1/4 adapter in it instead of headphones plugged in?


 
  If a load cools down the amp (which Jason and Kevin says it doesn't), an adapter wouldn't help because it offers minimum resistance.


----------



## jschristian44

where can i read a review of this amp with the hd650's?


----------



## mmayer167

per your request...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/511804/schiit-asgard-hd650-new-guy-s-opinion
   
  might not be exactly what your looking for but it should give you some answers.
   
  I have an asgard and an hd600 and the pair is very, i repeat "very" enjoyable.
   
  cheers, M


----------



## jschristian44

yes ive read that post.  you have that setup i would really like to hear it.  do you by chance live near southern PA?


----------



## jschristian44

and how is that setup with movies.  does it make you feel like your in the movie?


----------



## mmayer167

nope i live in Duluth, MN haha.
   
   I am currently evaluating a valhalla and so far prefer the asgard over the valhalla due to its non fatigue presentation amongst other things. The tube sound of the valhalla doesnt give it enough edge over the asgard and how perfect it is with the hd6xx hp.
   
  The hd600 plus an asgard with bluejeans lc1 cable is to-date the best headphone-amp "synergy" i have heard.
   
  Yes it does movies well, provided you have a good player to plug into the asgard, remember just because you have a good amp doesnt mean it will automatically make everything better. Schiit in Schiit out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  If your on the fence just go with the Asgard it really is a great amp to build around.
   
  Cheers, M


----------



## Caphead78

I'm listening to my Asgard right now, and while it will take a while for a full review the Asgard drives my 650s (as well as my SRH840s) quite well.


----------



## jschristian44

by the source, can just hooking it up to my 42" inch hdtv be good enough and playing a dvd through my ps2 and then connecting the asgard to the mic in port and then my phones into teh asgard.  would that sound decent or do i need a full fledged 400 dollar blu ray for it to sound decent.  how about my desktop computer?


----------



## mmayer167

for movies just use the rca output from either your tv or dvd player, it will sound fine that way. The asgard sounds good with the supplied monoprice mini to rca cable out of my computer jack, but it really helps to have a dac that runs off your usb like the uDAC i have.


----------



## jschristian44

something like this paired up with teh asgrad and a pair of hd600's.  am i in for a treat upgrading from the ad700s with this setup?


----------



## mmayer167

haha i dont want to convince you into buying something. i haven't heard the ad700, i have heard the ad500 and loved the mids but it lacked bass for me. i cant tell you what you will enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   this hobby is very subjective....    Yes the hd600+Asgard is a great combo for me, will you like it? that's up to you. 
   
  cheers, M


----------



## kite7

I'd say upgrading from AD700 to HD600 is totally worth it. The only thing you really lose is the sound stage width, other than that there's no aspect the HD600 is weaker than the AD700 at.


----------



## sampson_smith

I am glad to report that I finally pulled the trigger on a B-stock Asgard. Very excited to try it out with my HD600's and, later, HF-2's when I can finally afford a used pair. I will be waiting by the mailbox, anxiously... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  YES. You heard me correctly. B-stock Asgards _and_ Valhallas are now available on the Schiit site.


----------



## jschristian44

please do a review sampson with the hd600.


----------



## sampson_smith

I most certainly will, jsc44! Very much looking forward to it. I will likely be comparing it to my Gilmore Lite + DPS (both driving the HD600's), assuming I still have it by then. The Gilmore is a well-known amp and I think that a study of how the two compare should reveal much about the Asgard's strong and weak points, with Sennheisers and other lower-impedance cans.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I most certainly will, jsc44! Very much looking forward to it. I will likely be comparing it to my Gilmore Lite + DPS (both driving the HD600's), assuming I still have it by then. The Gilmore is a well-known amp and I think that a study of how the two compare should reveal much about the Asgard's strong and weak points, with Sennheisers and other lower-impedance cans.


 

 I was going to pull the trigger and buy the Asgard tonight but having read this post, I decided to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just wish you also had Little Dot MK V to include though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would just be awesome. I know hearing is subjective and there are some people here who talk about stuff they have never owned or heard but in your case, I am all ears mate! Since I also have HD650 and Grados, I'll be looking forward to what you have to say


----------



## sampson_smith

Will do, Yuceka. Keep in mind, though, that the B-stock Asgards will not last long. Based on the reviews, thus far, it appears that the Asgard packs an intriguing wallop for the price-point. You will likely be very satisfied with its pairing with both Grados and Senn's. I have not heard this synergy yet, but there is much support here for that match-up. Can't wait to try the Asgard out. My, is it an amazing looking piece of audio art.


----------



## swmtnbiker

I've been comparing the Asgard to the Valhalla with my HF-2s over the past few days and I have to say that I prefer the former. With the Grados the Asgard exhibits a wider soundstage, more air, better detail, and tighter bass impact than its tube-based brother. It kind of bums me out actually. The Valhalla is simply a terrific, sexy looking amp. I'd be happier if it kicked the pants off of the Asgard so I could continue basking in the warm glow of those tubes. I'm going to spend the weekend with both before I make my final decision, but as it stands now the Valhalla is going back to Schiit for a refund. B-stock buyers, be on the lookout.


----------



## sampson_smith

Sort of glad to hear that, dpippel. I am a huge fan of the HF-2's - I have a 'WTB' listing posted now - and very much would like to try the HF-2's out with SS Schiit. I expect the Gilmore Lite to edge out the Asgard, but, for the price, I assume my V-DAC/Asgard/HD600 setup will be a ringer for 'best value to performance ratio' rig available. Plus, once I do get a hold of some HF-2's, they will be the perfect aesthetic match for the Asgard, ugly V-DAC notwithstanding.


----------



## Skylab

The low impedance of the HF-2 does not make it a very good candidate for use with the OTL Valhalla, so it makes sense, at least from a technical perspective, that this would not be an ideal pairing.


----------



## swmtnbiker

The HF-2/Valhalla pairing still sounds very good, just not as good as the SS Asgard. And even though Schiit DOES advertise the Valhalla as handling impedences down to 32 ohms, as you rightly point out OTL tube amps are generally not an ideal pairing for Grados. I certainly wasn't expectig a miracle here but my curiosity got the better of me.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> The HF-2/Valhalla pairing still sounds very good, just not as good as the SS Asgard. And even though Schiit DOES advertise the Valhalla as handling impedences down to 32 ohms, as you rightly point out OTL tube amps are generally not an ideal pairing for Grados. I certainly wasn't expectig a miracle here but my curiosity got the better of me.


 

 Yep, and you never know - sometimes it seems to work out very well, in spite of the math


----------



## SillyHoney

i ordered one today... to match with my LCD-2 and uDac-2 as source


----------



## stuckonsound

I've got some B-stock Schiit heading my way. Can't wait to try it out with my new HE-5LE.


----------



## Yikes

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> I've got some B-stock Schiit heading my way. Can't wait to try it out with my new HE-5LE.


 


 You're going to love it. The Asgard drives the 5LE's REALLY well, enjoy!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> I've got some B-stock Schiit heading my way. Can't wait to try it out with my new HE-5LE.


 

 So,let me get this straight. You can find a multitude of good schitt around to meet your needs. But instead you are going to spend perfectly good, hard earned money to find some B-Sock schitt to use for your special needs, What's this world coming to, when you need b-stock schitt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  just some levity to brighten up a play on words in a failing economy. 
   
  Enjoy your new toy. Jason and Co. make an excellent product,  and the B-stock is probably the the "grain issue" that Jason dad with his supplier. His loss (well, not really a loss, just a lousy supplier issue), our gain. Other companies might try to pawn this off as first quality. Jason can cut his losses by selling the amps as B-stock, the grain problem probably wouldn't bother you in the first place.It's win-win all around. The way it should be.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sillyhoney said:


> i ordered one today... to match with my LCD-2 and uDac-2 as source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, but with the $1000 LCD-2s, you're going to need to improve your DAC down the road. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's always fun to spend other people's money. Looking forward to some more Asgard/LCD-2 thoughts.


----------



## shiaulou

What's the grain issue?


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





shiaulou said:


> What's the grain issue?


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497902/schiit-asgard-unboxing-and-first-impressions/645#post_6828798


----------



## swmtnbiker

I have an Asgard with the grain issue and a new Valhalla without it. IMO the "grain" doesn't look like a defect at all, merely a different surfacing technique. The unaffected Valhalla chassis is smoother to the touch than the Asgard with the grain. On the other hand the slightly less polished Asgard chassis looks more "industrial" to me, in a good way. It's apples and oranges, really.


----------



## stuckonsound

I got the Asgard today. I don't see any defects on it, maybe mine was a return. Out of the box (maybe burned in by previous user), I can tell it's a good match for the HE-5LE. It has a much easier time driving it than the HDP. 10:30-11 on the volume gives me good listening volume. With the HDP, I felt like I had to turn it up just a bit louder overall to get the bass up to where I wanted it. With the Asgard, it seems fuller and more balanced at a lower listening level.


----------



## Frank I

Did you buy B stock. I just picked one up on the FS here and will have by end of week to compare to my matrix and see how it handles the LCD2 and D7000. My tube amps handles the LCD2 well and I much prefer it over the Matrix playback. The D7000 and the Matrix is magic. Will see if handles the LCD2.
  Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> I got the Asgard today. I don't see any defects on it, maybe mine was a return. Out of the box (maybe burned in by previous user), I can tell it's a good match for the HE-5LE. It has a much easier time driving it than the HDP. 10:30-11 on the volume gives me good listening volume. With the HDP, I felt like I had to turn it up just a bit louder overall to get the bass up to where I wanted it. With the Asgard, it seems fuller and more balanced at a lower listening level.


----------



## stuckonsound

Yes, I got a B stock. I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## Yuceka

sampson_smith, what happened to your comparison ? I haven't forgotten


----------



## kite7

I'm fairly sure he hasn't received them yet, will probably be there this week guaranteed though. I got it exactly one week after ordering.


----------



## sampson_smith

My Asgard has not arrived... yet. I like up in Canada, so reason for the longer shipping time. Still, I expect to receive my Schiit pile at the end of the week.


----------



## SillyHoney

*WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
  My Schiit Asgard delivered today and it makes my LCD-2 a different beast. Wider soundstage and better higher-end struck me right away. Those factors are what I found as LCD-2 weakness when I used my A/V receiver or uDac-2 to power her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now everything is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's very different. Music is more alive. Can't believe how much I had been missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will finish my rig with a CA DacMagic. uDac-2 goes back to headquarter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

 P/S: How ironic that is when I did not expect my Asgard delivered today. EDD on tracking number is Sep 30. So When I saw a package at my porch my *first words *were *Oh schiit!*


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





sillyhoney said:


> *WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it makes me want to get an LCD-2 to also hear what I've been missing.


----------



## Frank I

The LCD2 is a super headphone and works so well with my Decware CSP-2 / I bought a used Asgard to see if it outperforms my Matrix M Stage and see if it comes close to the CSP-2 but My Decware does a super job with the LCD2.
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Oh great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SillyHoney

Did it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was thinking about selling all my teeth to get a CSP-2+ (I have no arm or leg left after buying LCD-2) but then again I decided to go low first.
   
  Life is journey, not a destination... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





frank i said:


> The LCD2 is a super headphone and works so well with my Decware CSP-2 / I bought a used Asgard* to see if it outperforms my Matrix M Stage *and see if it comes close to the CSP-2 but My Decware does a super job with the LCD2.


----------



## Frank I

The CSP-2 is well worth the money and plays real well with the LCD2. If you can swing it the new has more adjustements and is 900.00
  Quote: 





sillyhoney said:


> Did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuceka

Frank 
   
  Would you be able to post your impressions on Asgard vs. Matrix M Stage ? I had asked this question (Matrix vs. Little Dot MK V vs. Asgard) but I was told to read up more by a very polite fellow. If you could summarize it with a paragraph or so, that would greatly be appreciated. 
  
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> The LCD2 is a super headphone and works so well with my Decware CSP-2 / I bought a used Asgard to see if it outperforms my Matrix M Stage and see if it comes close to the CSP-2 but My Decware does a super job with the LCD2.


----------



## Frank I

I will compare them as I do not plan to keep both/ I will do the comparison and post comments. it will be here friday so look for early impression over the weekend.
  Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Frank
> 
> Would you be able to post your impressions on Asgard vs. Matrix M Stage ? I had asked this question (Matrix vs. Little Dot MK V vs. Asgard) but I was told to read up more by a very polite fellow. If you could summarize it with a paragraph or so, that would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





frank i said:


> The LCD2 is a super headphone and works so well with my Decware CSP-2 / I bought a used Asgard to see if it outperforms my Matrix M Stage and see if it comes close to the CSP-2 but My Decware does a super job with the LCD2.


 
   
  Oh great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it makes me want to get an CSP-2+ to pair with the LCD2 to hear what I've been missing. Besides, the Decware CSP-2+ looks great too!


----------



## SillyHoney

lol I'm sold for the CSP-2+ prettiness.
  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Oh great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank I

Will be nice addition with your other Woo amps and the Vahalla. Its only paper why not. It pairs well.
  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Oh great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SillyHoney

The amp does run hot lol. It's not untouchable hot but it's hot. Is that just the Schiit or all Class A amp run that hot?


----------



## wgb113

Generally speaking, all Class A amps run hot, a result of being less efficient than other designs.  Schiit uses their cases as the heatsink whereas some other amp makers do not.  As a result the case (also the heatsink) is hot.
   
  As has been said too many times already, they designed them this way on purpose and stand behind their product with their 5 year warranty.
   
  Bill


----------



## SillyHoney

No don't get me wrong. I'm fine with my Schiit (I have always been for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm just asking technical question.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Generally speaking, all Class A amps run hot, a result of being less efficient than other designs.  Schiit uses their cases as the heatsink whereas some other amp makers do not.  As a result the case (also the heatsink) is hot.
> As has been said too many times already, they designed them this way on purpose and stand behind their product with their 5 year warranty.


 

 Just a minor correction: just because a chassis may be used as a heatsink doesn't necessarily mean that the chassis will also get hot to the touch. For example, the comparable Gilmore Lite also runs in Class A but isn't anywhere near as hot to the touch as the Asgard, and the GL doesn't have any specific heatsinking either, and it's also smaller in size (a smaller enclosed space has the potential to trap more heat) without any ventilation (the Asgard is ventilated on the top and sides). So I would say that not all Class A amps necessarily get hot to the touch, it depends on how a given amp is designed.
   
  I'll also add that I'm not really "worried" about how hot the Asgard gets, as I'm sure Jason @ Schitt knew exactly what he was doing, it's just that I for one am kinda annoyed at how hot it gets because it makes handling the amp frustrating sometimes, like when I'm swapping headphones (as I tend to hold the amp in place) or adjusting the volume (the knob also gets hot). It's about as hot to the touch as my BHSE is at nominal temperature, maybe even hotter.


----------



## sampson_smith

The Gilmore Lite is a Class A amp? I had no idea. I thought (based on one discussion read and commented on a few months ago), that it was certainly 'Class B'. Regardless, it runs very cool, compared to other Class A devices that I have had the pleasure to lovingly caress.


----------



## SP Wild

No amps run in class B, I think you refer to class AB.  There is a lot of misunderstanding with Class A, for eg, how far into class A is the amp biased into.  My guess is that the Asgard is biased heavily into class A...as opposed to a lot of other amps that claim class A operation.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> I got the Asgard today. I don't see any defects on it, maybe mine was a return. Out of the box (maybe burned in by previous user), I can tell it's a good match for the HE-5LE. It has a much easier time driving it than the HDP. 10:30-11 on the volume gives me good listening volume. With the HDP, I felt like I had to turn it up just a bit louder overall to get the bass up to where I wanted it. With the Asgard, it seems fuller and more balanced at a lower listening level.


 

 Synergy is definitely an important factor, and the HE-5 LE are a tough phone to drive.  While the HDP does a very nice job with them, I find the EF5 or SAC KH1000 amp to be a little bit better match for them.  On the other hand, the LCD-2 sounds better with the HDP amp than with the EF-5 or SAC amp.  If Asr brings his Asgard to RMAF I'll get to try these phones on it there.


----------



## Frank I

I have the Asgard arriving tomorrow and I will be using it with the LCD2 and the Denon to see how the synergy is and hopefully will post on them some impressins next week. The HDP seems interesting but I do not need a dac. Larry is it a class D amp as I have really done little research but I have heard only one class D amp and it was the Onkyo 9555 which did a nice job for 2 channel but I preferred the Outlaws when I was playing with those. The HDP is priced very nice and may be a good alternative. Please do post if you hear the Asgard and compare with the HDP
  Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Synergy is definitely an important factor, and the HE-5 LE are a tough phone to drive.  While the HDP does a very nice job with them, I find the EF5 or SAC KH1000 amp to be a little bit better match for them.  On the other hand, the LCD-2 sounds better with the HDP amp than with the EF-5 or SAC amp.  If Asr brings his Asgard to RMAF I'll get to try these phones on it there.


----------



## immtbiker

What's truly amazing about the Asgard, is the asking price. For a sub $500 amp, you get some incredible output. It runs hot, but so does the Raptor and I love it.
   
  I feel that Jason and Schiit have a long illustrious career ahead of them. Hats off to Jason to make an affordable amp in a business where everything is so overpriced.


----------



## SillyHoney

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Sorry, but with the $1000 LCD-2s, you're going to need to improve your DAC down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Did not notice your post. And before I know you recommend me to upgrade source, I'm already having a DacMagic coming this Sat


----------



## SP Wild

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> What's truly amazing about the Asgard, is the asking price. For a sub $500 amp, you get some incredible output. It runs hot, but so does the Raptor and I love it.
> 
> I feel that Jason and Schiit have a long illustrious career ahead of them. Hats off to Jason to make an affordable amp in a business where everything is so overpriced.


 

 This is what I love about head-fi - a unique community, where if one does the right research - audio bliss can be achieved with very little financial outlay, and its guys like Jason on products like the Asgard and many more that I am grateful for.


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes'ir. I have a very strong inkling that my 320 kbps/V-DAC/Asgard/HD600 rig will be the budget killer audio slayer of the modern era. Well... let's just assume that I am rather excited to try it out and have high hopes.
   
  *Fingers crossed that it arrives tomorrow*


----------



## Frank I

I just got the Asgard. Its still warming up and I have the LCD2 playing  but its way to early to compare with the Matrix but it does power the LCD2


----------



## lyramax

Quote: 





frank i said:


> I just got the Asgard. Its still warming up and I have the LCD2 playing  but its way to early to compare with the Matrix but it does power the LCD2


 

 Can't wait to hear your Asgard vs. Matrix comparison.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sillyhoney said:


> Did not notice your post. And before I know you recommend me to upgrade source, I'm already having a DacMagic coming this Sat


 

 Actually I did own the u_DAC and DacMagic at the same time a while back and greatly preferred the DacMagic. You should be impressed with the upgrade.


----------



## stuckonsound

Quote: 





frank i said:


> I just got the Asgard. Its still warming up and I have the LCD2 playing  but its way to early to compare with the Matrix but it does power the LCD2


 

 Any impressions yet?


----------



## lyramax

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> Any impressions yet?


 
  Apparently not a very good one:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/515595/fs-asgard-amplifier-sold
  
  I'm still hoping to hear the detailed scoop.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





lyramax said:


> Apparently not a very good one:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/515595/fs-asgard-amplifier-sold
> 
> I'm still hoping to hear the detailed scoop.


 

 I will post detailed impressions soon


----------



## stuckonsound

Quote: 





lyramax said:


> Apparently not a very good one:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/515595/fs-asgard-amplifier-sold
> 
> I'm still hoping to hear the detailed scoop.


 
  I know he was only buying it to try it out, but yeah I'm still curious what his impressions were. Maybe it doesn't share as much synergy with the LCD-2. I would expect the Decware to sound better at it's price, plus having a tube flavor. The Matrix M-stage, I've heard is supposed to be close the Asgard and was my other contender (at this price range).
   
  Edit:I was a little slow there.


----------



## Frank I

The hype on the Asgard has been pretty positive regarding this American made amplifier being offered at the bargain price of 249.00. by the new start up Schiit. I decided to purchase one and see if it lived up to the positive impressions I have seen on the amp. The build quality is very good.  The industrial case has a very sturdy feel and the amp weighs close to 6 lbs not a lightweight for sure. The amp does run hot but not as hot as I experienced it at the NJ meet.  I put the amp into my system driving both my LCD2 and the D7000. I also tried it with the T1 but it did not drive the T1 and should only be used with low impedance cans.
   
  I started listening to my usual music mostly jazz, female vocals and classical recordings. I was really disappointed in the performance of this amp. I listened to it for two days and then decided to sell it. The reason for the sale was that I felt that it was aggressive, hard and lacked both detail and sound stage. When I put the under  priced overachiever Matrix in the sound stage became very deep and wide. The detail and inner detail on the Matrix was leagues above the Asgard. The Asgard fell way short in comparison to the Matrix. The Matrix with its gain adjustments played not only the low impedance but also drive the T1 without any effort. The sound is involving and has great detail all of which the Asgard failed to produce. The Asgard is powerful and can play both the D7000 and the LCD2 to loud levels. As you turn the volume up it becomes more aggressive. The bass is not tight and controlled more like wobbly and uncontrolled. It never made the LCD2 play to its potential and had less synergy with the D7000. I guess from the returns on this amp many feel the same as I do. It never made me excited and I always wanted to use my other amps.
   
[size=11pt]I have not compared it to the Decware CSP-2 but I will admit that would be unfair. The CSP-2 plays well above both the Matrix and the Asgard. I would find it hard to recommend the Asgard because IMO it failed to reproduce the musical realism I am accustomed to with my other amplifiers. It does play clean and is built well and may work for others it just did not do it for me and my recommendation would be to go with the over achier Matrix and  listen to its musicality. The Asgard was a major disappointment for me and I wanted to like it but never could get used to non involving sound. This is  my opinion and yours may be completely different. I had planned on selling the Matrix if the Asgard was better. The Matrix remains until the next contender out plays it. It may work out differently for others.[/size]


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks, Frank.
  Have you put any hours on the amp before choosing to sell it? 
  My Luxman was very disappointing out of the box, but became a top performer after some time. It was not _me_ getting used
  to _it_. I listened to some of my reference recordings that contain very distant sounds, and they were totally missing when it was new,
  but provided quite an active role in the recording after 60 hours.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Thanks, Frank.
> Have you put any hours on the amp before choosing to sell it?
> My Luxman was very disappointing out of the box, but became a top performer after some time. It was not _me_ getting used
> to _it_. I listened to some of my reference recordings that contain very distant sounds, and they were totally missing when it was new,
> but provided quite an active role in the recording after 60 hours.


 


  I listened well over 25 hours when it was here and it was burned in. There was no dynamic drive and detail and sound stage definitions just did not do it. I really did not like the sound


----------



## baka1969

An excellent and fair review.


----------



## Frank I

thanks Ross


----------



## baka1969

Quote:Originally Posted by Frank I 

 "thanks Ross"


 When the shills are away, the truth comes out.


----------



## immtbiker

Ross, did you listen to it at the Jersey meet? (hey, I thought you were watching the playoffs...get offline and pay full attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## baka1969

Quote:Originally Posted by immtbiker 

 "Ross, did you listen to it at the Jersey meet? (hey, I thought you were watching the playoffs...get offline and pay full attention  )."


 Yep, I spent some time with it at the NJ meet. I think it sounds like a $250 amp. No more. No less.


----------



## immtbiker

Well, that will fulfill a large demographic. It would be nice if it sounded like a $500 amp. There's a big leap between $250 and a grand. 
  I have a Valhalla on it's way to my house from Jason. I have high hopes for it's potential. We shall see.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> An excellent and fair review.


 


  X2 for me...great write up....that's 2 in 2 days.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> X2 for me...great write up....that's 2 in 2 days.


 

 thanks Peter


----------



## ak622

Thanks for sharing your impressions Frank I.  It's good to hear impressions that are negative especially compared to gear to you actually own.  You're really going through a lot new gear in your system lately.  I remember you telling me at the NJ meet that you were done after the Decware and T1!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess the lure of new toys always gets the best of us.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


ak622 said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions Frank I.  It's good to hear impressions that are negative especially compared to gear to you actually own.  You're really going through a lot new gear in your system lately.  I remember you telling me at the NJ meet that you were done after the Decware and T1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This place is evil and cursed!


----------



## Caphead78

Thanks for the impressions too Frank! (even though I really enjoy my Asgard)


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





ak622 said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions Frank I.  It's good to hear impressions that are negative especially compared to gear to you actually own.  You're really going through a lot new gear in your system lately.  I remember you telling me at the NJ meet that you were done after the Decware and T1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  LOL this cursed place gets the best of me and thanks i appreciate the comments.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> Thanks for the impressions too Frank! (even though I really enjoy my Asgard)


 


  thanks and do enjoy. it was not my cup of tea but others may like it


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> thanks and do enjoy. it was not my cup of tea but others may like it


 

 I even don't like tea. I'm a coffee kinda guy.


----------



## ak622

QFT there!  The only way I stopped spending here is when I got really busy and didn't log in for a long time..  But now that I have been visiting HF again, the cycle has just continued!  
   
  I guess to keep it on topic, my experience with the Asgard is that it's a pretty good budget amp.  If I didn't have much experience and starting out, this would be a no brainer to begin with.  It has decent power and plays well with low impedance headphones which in turn makes them a pretty good match with most mid-level cans.  I actually quite liked the sound of it with the HE-5LE, but then I rather enjoyed those cans so that may have played a part in it.  It's definitely not a giant killer but does what it was intended at it's price point.
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> This place is evil and cursed!


----------



## chesebert

I am not surprised that some people don't like the sound. 
  Single-ended Class A sound is not for everyone, just as SET is not.  Synergy is key when you are in the SE Class A/SET realm.


----------



## Denys

May I add my two cents here.... I listen a lot to music with my headphones....a lot...
   
  When I have time, I use my Woo 6SE and it's like heaven....
   
  But very often I have less than one hour to enjoy music...therefore, I used not to listen to music as I did not want to warm up my tubes for such a short period of time...
   
  The Asgard became a solution for this...I wanted to by a solid state amp, but then again did not want to spend too much on it....of course, I will not compare the Asgard to the Woo, but I find it's a pretty reasonable solution at a decent price to let me enjoy more music.....which is the first reason for our passion... right ??? And the Asgard drives the HD800 pretty well too...
   
  For that reason, I believe I made a good move buying the Asgard...
   
  Denys


----------



## Frank I

I am glad Denys you like yours. With my cans I felt the Matrix was significantly better IMO. I like dynamic drive and sound stage with detail and the Matrix has all that. I am now going to compare it to another twice the price SS amp and see where I go from there.  I listen to my tube amp 95 percent of the time but I do need SS amp for the low impedance cans. More so for the D7000 than the LCD2. It is always about synergy and individual taste and preferences.


----------



## Denys

Oh yes !!! Forgot to mention...
   
  I needed an amp that could also drive my BeyerDynamic DT770 600 ohms.....
   
  and I bought a B-Stock....therefore... $238 shipped to Montreal, there's no way I could loose !!!
   
  Denys


----------



## sampson_smith

Any duty fees on that sucker, Denys?
   
  I just received my B-stock Asgard and I look forward to posting my impressions here, especially with a comparison to the GLite with DPS. Took quite a while to get here from the States, but we can blame customs, and not Schiit for that. What a striking, rock-solid beauty! Finally!


----------



## Denys

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Any duty fees on that sucker, Denys?
> 
> I just received my B-stock Asgard and I look forward to posting my impressions here, especially with a comparison to the GLite with DPS. Took quite a while to get here from the States, but we can blame customs, and not Schiit for that. What a striking, rock-solid beauty! Finally!


 

 Yep.... I paid the tax equivalent...around $31 CAD if I am not mistaken.... Funny, cause two months earlier I received my Woo 6 SE that's worth $1,475 CAD and I did not paid a penny.... Go figure !!!
   
  It took a little while at the customs too...
   
  Hope you'll like yours....
   
  Denys


----------



## stuckonsound

Quote: 





frank i said:


> The hype on the Asgard has been pretty positive regarding this American made amplifier being offered at the bargain price of 249.00. by the new start up Schiit. I decided to purchase one and see if it lived up to the positive impressions I have seen on the amp. The build quality is very good.  The industrial case has a very sturdy feel and the amp weighs close to 6 lbs not a lightweight for sure. The amp does run hot but not as hot as I experienced it at the NJ meet.  I put the amp into my system driving both my LCD2 and the D7000. I also tried it with the T1 but it did not drive the T1 and should only be used with low impedance cans.
> 
> I started listening to my usual music mostly jazz, female vocals and classical recordings. I was really disappointed in the performance of this amp. I listened to it for two days and then decided to sell it. The reason for the sale was that I felt that it was aggressive, hard and lacked both detail and sound stage. When I put the under  priced overachiever Matrix in the sound stage became very deep and wide. The detail and inner detail on the Matrix was leagues above the Asgard. The Asgard fell way short in comparison to the Matrix. The Matrix with its gain adjustments played not only the low impedance but also drive the T1 without any effort. The sound is involving and has great detail all of which the Asgard failed to produce. The Asgard is powerful and can play both the D7000 and the LCD2 to loud levels. As you turn the volume up it becomes more aggressive. The bass is not tight and controlled more like wobbly and uncontrolled. It never made the LCD2 play to its potential and had less synergy with the D7000. I guess from the returns on this amp many feel the same as I do. It never made me excited and I always wanted to use my other amps.
> 
> [size=11pt]I have not compared it to the Decware CSP-2 but I will admit that would be unfair. The CSP-2 plays well above both the Matrix and the Asgard. I would find it hard to recommend the Asgard because IMO it failed to reproduce the musical realism I am accustomed to with my other amplifiers. It does play clean and is built well and may work for others it just did not do it for me and my recommendation would be to go with the over achier Matrix and  listen to its musicality. The Asgard was a major disappointment for me and I wanted to like it but never could get used to non involving sound. This is  my opinion and yours may be completely different. I had planned on selling the Matrix if the Asgard was better. The Matrix remains until the next contender out plays it. It may work out differently for others.[/size]


 

 I was hoping the Asgard would have faired better as it makes me wonder if i should have went with the M-stage. As I keep listening to the Asgard with the HE-5LE, though, I am very content with this pairing. I think I'll stick with it for now. Hopefully, Headphoneaddict will get to listen to the pair. I'm curious about his thoughts on the specific synergy between the two.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, sorry I've been scarce lately. We've been getting ready for the RMAF/Can-Jam show.
   
  But first, to address Frank's experience: thanks for taking the time to post your impressions. That said, your experience is so counter to everything we've heard about the Asgard that I'm tempted to take it back and have a look at it . . . no, strike that, I _will_ take it back, run it through its paces, and report back here. So, Frank, if you still have the Asgard, send it back to us, we'll refund your money, dissect it, and see if there's something funky going on. And post our findings right here. 
   
  And if I could take the time to make two other points:
   
  1. We're an accessible company. If you suspect something is wrong, let us know. We're on Pacific Standard Time, but I'm sure there are many members who'll attest that they get responses well off of business hours. You'll always get fast, intelligible answers. Caveat: email is best. 
   
  2. If you want to hear our amps for yourself, and meet myself and Rina (production head), come to RMAF. Sorry, I could not drag Mike Moffat away from his precious bench (and that's a good thing.) We'll be at the Sennheiser table. Our amps will be there all three days, but we'll only be there Saturday and Sunday, sorry. 
   
  And, if you're interested in the latest reviews on the Asgard, there's an in-depth one on SoundStage. It lists significant weaknesses, such as the Asgard's overall sweetness and lack of extension. However, its conclusion:
   
_"I’m impressed that Schiit Audio can produce a headphone amplifier for $249 that sounds and looks as if it costs $1000 . . . If you need a good headphone amplifier at a price that seems silly cheap, I suggest you rush your order directly to Schiit via their website, before they come to their senses and raise the price."_
   
_--Vade Forrester, SoundStage_


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been scarce lately. We've been getting ready for the RMAF/Can-Jam show.
> 
> But first, to address Frank's experience: thanks for taking the time to post your impressions. That said, your experience is so counter to everything we've heard about the Asgard that I'm tempted to take it back and have a look at it . . . no, strike that, I _will_ take it back, run it through its paces, and report back here. So, Frank, if you still have the Asgard, send it back to us, we'll refund your money, dissect it, and see if there's something funky going on. And post our findings right here.
> 
> ...


 


  Jason I sold the amp. On all my headphones the D7000,and the LCD2 it was agressive and lacked dynamic drive. It may very well play differently but it also could not drive the T1. Could also be it was not my cup of tea.


----------



## sampson_smith

I am surprised that you tried to drive the Beyer T1's with the Asgard, Frank I. It is hard to imagine that being a good pairing. I suppose, in hindsight, that you may have wanted to choose the Valhalla instead for that application. (That said, Denons and the LCD2's have clearly been stated to be a better fit with the Asgard, so I understand why you most likely went with it. Denons usually love SS!)


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> I am surprised that you tried to drive the Beyer T1's with the Asgard, Frank I. It is hard to imagine that being a good pairing. I suppose, in hindsight, that you may have wanted to choose the Valhalla instead for that application. (That said, Denons and the LCD2's have clearly been stated to be a better fit with the Asgard, so I understand why you most likely went with it. Denons usually love SS!)


 


  I had bought it to drive the LCD2 and the D7000 but figured I would try it with the T1 for the hell of it. I have the decware CSP-2 which I use primarily for the LCD2 and the T1 so Vahalla makes no sense as the synergy is great with the Decware. I am already on to the next contender and may have found what I am looking for.


----------



## Yuceka

After reading Frank's honest impressions, I wanted to take the safer route and went with a Matrix M-Stage. However, I must say that I love the customer service that Schiit has been providing so far. I may at some point try Asgard but I just had to hear Matrix first... Who knows, maybe I'll buy a Valhalla for my next tube amp upgrade.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Frank, yep, it's totally possible Asgard just isn't your thing, but I got concerned when I heard "aggressive" and "hard," since it's so different than what we've heard (and experienced.)
   
  Whoever owns Frank's amp--if you'd like us to take it back and look at it, we'll do it on our dime, and provide you a loaner for the time it's out of your hands. And, of course, report the results, positive or negative, right here.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> After reading Frank's honest impressions, I wanted to take the safer route and went with a Matrix M-Stage. However, I must say that I love the customer service that Schiit has been providing so far. I may at some point try Asgard but I just had to hear Matrix first... Who knows, maybe I'll buy a Valhalla for my next tube amp upgrade.


 

  
  I think you would have been safer with the Asgard.  You could have returned it if you didn't like it.  I don't think you can get much safer than that.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> I think you would have been safer with the Asgard.  You could have returned it if you didn't like it.  I don't think you can get much safer than that.


 

 I see what you're saying and I thought about that option too. But again, I should give Asgard more than 15 days to show its full potential. I remember buying headphones and amps that I didn't like right out of the box or even after 2 or 3 weeks but then I had fallen in love with them. One obvious example would be my Grado SR225is. I really didn't like them at first and as a result put them on For Sale forum here but now I am loving everything about them. That has to do with the burning in factor and all that and I must say that I don't have so much time to let something like the Asgard burn in to its full potential within 15 days. Hence my decision about the Asgard. That being said, I know I will always be curious about how it sounds so it is very likely that when I have another $250, I'll go ahead and buy an Asgard and do an A/B comparison with the Matrix so that I can hear it myself, and sell the one I won't need. Both amps are reasonably priced and will find some buyers here, I think.


----------



## stuckonsound

Just some observations: In that Soundstage review they said they found the highs to be slightly rolled off. I found the bass on the HE-5LE to be fuller at lower listening levels but still tight and controlled compared to the HDP. I find the HE-5LE to be slightly fatiguing on the HDP, but not the Asgard. I think that is why the Asgard works so well with the HE-5LE, it's balancing things out by taming the treble a smidge and bringing the bass up. The LCD-2, on the other hand is reported to already have a slightly rolled off treble and a robust bass. I suspect the Asgard with the LCD-2 is shifting the headphone out of balance while it shifts the HE-5LE into balance.


----------



## shiaulou

Hey Jason, I'm the dude who bought Frank's Asgard. I'll drop ya a email, I actually exchanged a few with you a while ago ago just about general Asgard info.


----------



## chesebert

7 days of continuous pink noise is more than enough for Asgard, IMO.
  
  Quote: 





yuceka said:


> I see what you're saying and I thought about that option too. But again, I should give Asgard more than 15 days to show its full potential. I remember buying headphones and amps that I didn't like right out of the box or even after 2 or 3 weeks but then I had fallen in love with them. One obvious example would be my Grado SR225is. I really didn't like them at first and as a result put them on For Sale forum here but now I am loving everything about them. That has to do with the burning in factor and all that and I must say that I don't have so much time to let something like the Asgard burn in to its full potential within 15 days. Hence my decision about the Asgard. That being said, I know I will always be curious about how it sounds so it is very likely that when I have another $250, I'll go ahead and buy an Asgard and do an A/B comparison with the Matrix so that I can hear it myself, and sell the one I won't need. Both amps are reasonably priced and will find some buyers here, I think.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Any duty fees on that sucker, Denys?
> 
> I just received my B-stock Asgard and I look forward to posting my impressions here, especially with a comparison to the GLite with DPS. Took quite a while to get here from the States, but we can blame customs, and not Schiit for that. What a striking, rock-solid beauty! Finally!


 

 How long was your amp held by customs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> Just some observations: In that Soundstage review they said they found the highs to be slightly rolled off. I found the bass on the HE-5LE to be fuller at lower listening levels but still tight and controlled compared to the HDP. I find the HE-5LE to be slightly fatiguing on the HDP, but not the Asgard. I think that is why the Asgard works so well with the HE-5LE, it's balancing things out by taming the treble a smidge and bringing the bass up. The LCD-2, on the other hand is reported to already have a slightly rolled off treble and a robust bass. I suspect the Asgard with the LCD-2 is shifting the headphone out of balance while it shifts the HE-5LE into balance.


 

 Most of us would agree that some phones sound better than others one one amp, and then they switch places when using a different amp.


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> How long was your amp held by customs?


 

 It must have been 1 to 1.5 weeks in customs. This is, of course, an irregular amount of time. But a looong wait, nonetheless. I placed my order with Schiit on the 22nd of September. Over two weeks 'in transit'. But I am glad to have it in my possession now. Not too much a fan of the 'pink noise' strategy, but I will be giving it ~100 hours of use before I assess its true strengths and weaknesses. So far, I am happy with it. Sounds good and looks great!


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> It must have been 1 to 1.5 weeks in customs. This is, of course, an irregular amount of time. But a looong wait, nonetheless. I placed my order with Schiit on the 22nd of September. Over two weeks 'in transit'. But I am glad to have it in my possession now. Not too much a fan of the 'pink noise' strategy, but I will be giving it ~100 hours of use before I assess its true strengths and weaknesses. So far, I am happy with it. Sounds good and looks great!


 

 You should be able to check if you were given a tracking number, I was when I purchased the Asgard. I have a feeling the customs are taking their sweet time lateky as I fear something I've ordered is being held up somewhere. I see you selling your Gilmore Lite, the Asgard has made a huge impression hasn't it?


----------



## sampson_smith

The reasons are two-fold: I will likely want to purchase a Woo Audio tube amp in the near future, and will not be able to afford to do so if I maintain the GLite + DPS as well. I love the GLite like nobody's business, but wouldn't mind going a tier higher, if possible, on a reasonable budget. (If anyone out there has a WA6, WA6SE or WA2 that you would like to sell/trade for the SS GLite, PM me, please.) The Asgard, I am fairly sure, is not a giant killer (a popular term people often bandy about around here when discussing 'excellent value with reasonably high expectations' equipment, such as the Asgard and Valhalla). But, it is very good so far. Looks and build aside, which I would imagine 95% of the enthusiasts around here have pegged as on par or significantly better than that of amps that cost 2-4x as much, the Asgard is a dead-silent (arguably 'pitch black'), extremely neutral amp, with current to spare for low-impedance cans. I am liking what it is doing for my HD600's, thus far. I am sure that I have only clocked <20 hours on this puppy. More detailed assessments to come at the >100 hour mark. I am a fairly firm believer that this amp needs a healthy dose of burning-in to sound its best. (The soundstage appears to have opened up slightly over the last 15 hours, or so. I have detected a slight amount or bass-tightening, and increase in 'lushness' or the mid's, as well. This is, of course, based on my own limited, subjective experience.)


----------



## K3cT

I'm not sure about the Asgard but the Gilmore Lite's sound signature is definitely not for everyone. I rather liked it with the HF2 but I found it didn't play as nice with the HD650: it's slightly to the thin and bright side of things.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





k3ct said:


> I'm not sure about the Asgard but the Gilmore Lite's sound signature is definitely not for everyone. I rather liked it with the HF2 but I found it didn't play as nice with the HD650: it's slightly to the thin and bright side of things.


 

 I didn't like Glite (Dynalo) with Grado but loved Dynahi with it, go figure.


----------



## Caphead78

Well I am about to order the Audiotailor Jade to see how a tube amp compares with my Asgard. I plan on selling one of them and may do an apples to oranges review about my decision process (or apples to oranges to bananas review  if I get my Arrow V2 by then).
  I am really praying I don't end up keeping both


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> Well I am about to order the Audiotailor Jade to see how a tube amp compares with my Asgard. I plan on selling one of them and may do an apples to oranges review about my decision process (or apples to oranges to bananas review  if I get my Arrow V2 by then).
> I am really praying I don't end up keeping both


 


  This is off topic, but why the Audiotailor Jade and not one of the Woo amps?
   
  USG


----------



## Caphead78

I don't know. I haven't decided on the Jade for sure but am not sure I want to spend enough for the WA6 (Or even the WA3).
  Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> This is off topic, but why the Audiotailor Jade and not one of the Woo amps?
> 
> USG


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> I don't know. I haven't decided on the Jade for sure but am not sure I want to spend enough for the WA6 (Or even the WA3).


 

 I am not even sure the Jade is being produced any more but I will say from my experience the more reference the headphone the better the amp needs to be. My reference cans immediately show the weakness in the chain. You need good source and amplification or you will never realize the potential of the headphones and really be wasting money IMO.  Best to get the best amplification to run the reference cans.


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks for the good points, Frank I. Well put. HD600's are said to be good reference cans, haven't they? I wonder what on Earth would happen if I DID invest in a ~$1000 DAC/amp for them, instead of the V-DAC/GLite or Asgard combo I am currently enjoying. We'll see, when I can afford it!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Thanks for the good points, Frank I. Well put. HD600's are said to be good reference cans, haven't they? I wonder what on Earth would happen if I DID invest in a ~$1000 DAC/amp for them, instead of the V-DAC/GLite or Asgard combo I am currently enjoying. We'll see, when I can afford it!


 


  I have not heard the HD600 but they are considered reference cans and The point I was trying to make the higher up the chain the more we need to get it right LOL. it is insane and if you like the sound thats all that really matters.


----------



## .Sup

HD600 are also my reference headphones.


----------



## Caphead78

Okay well I think ya'll have convinced me. I'm just gonna enjoy my Asgard until I can save up for a WA2 or WA6SE (So I better get to work).


----------



## sampson_smith

My plan EXACTLY, Caphead78! Now I have to figure out which one is best. Do I want the more aggressive WA6SE, or the detailed utter smoothness of the WA2? Hmmm...
   
  Nice dog in the profile pic, by the way. Gotta love English Bulldogs.


----------



## Caphead78

I think he's a pretty handsome one, but he's my school's mascot so I'm a bit biased.
   
  In any case did you get rid of all those Grados in your profile before you got the Asgard? I'm kind of considering getting a pair again (I used to have the SR80i's).
  Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> My plan EXACTLY, Caphead78! Now I have to figure out which one is best. Do I want the more aggressive WA6SE, or the detailed utter smoothness of the WA2? Hmmm...
> 
> Nice dog in the profile pic, by the way. Gotta love English Bulldogs.


----------



## swmtnbiker

Regarding the Asgard vs. Matrix M-Stage comparison, I did a two week long head-to-head and sold the M-Stage. I was comparing the two amps for a specific application - driving my HF-2. In that respect the Schiit, for me, outclassed the Matrix. To my ears the Asgard has better extension, a wider and airier soundstage, and tighter bass. The M-Stage is a great amp, but at the same pricepoint I felt that the Asgard was a notch or two above when paired with the HF-2.


----------



## shiaulou

Caphead, you're a Yalie?


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes, I did indeed get rid of the many Grados in my profile. Don't get me wrong, though: most of which really did float my boat. Eventually, moving up the chain I was content to either have the RS-1 or HF-2's as my 'final' set. However, financial binds led me to have to sell them. I very much would like to purchase a pair of HF-2's in the near future, though. I love their bassy heft and rather impressive detail. If it comes down to a more affordable set, I may just want to pick up a pair of SR-225i's. Those are very nice for the money, surely.
  
  Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> I think he's a pretty handsome one, but he's my school's mascot so I'm a bit biased.
> 
> In any case did you get rid of all those Grados in your profile before you got the Asgard? I'm kind of considering getting a pair again (I used to have the SR80i's).


----------



## Caphead78

Quote: 





shiaulou said:


> Caphead, you're a Yalie?


 


 Yep, boolah boolah!
  
  Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Yes, I did indeed get rid of the many Grados in my profile. Don't get me wrong, though: most of which really did float my boat. Eventually, moving up the chain I was content to either have the RS-1 or HF-2's as my 'final' set. However, financial binds led me to have to sell them. I very much would like to purchase a pair of HF-2's in the near future, though. I love their bassy heft and rather impressive detail. If it comes down to a more affordable set, I may just want to pick up a pair of SR-225i's. Those are very nice for the money, surely.


 
  Okay thanks, now I kind of want another pair  (grrrr head-fi devouring my paycheck grumble grumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## bangraman

Does anyone have interior shots?


----------



## Yikes

bangraman said:


> Does anyone have interior shots?







 There were internal pictures posted earlier in this thread. I realize it's a fairly long thread, but if you'd take the time to read the whole thread you would find what you've asked for.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:Originally Posted by sampson_smith 

 "Thanks for the good points, Frank I. Well put. HD600's are said to be good reference cans, haven't they? I wonder what on Earth would happen if I DID invest in a ~$1000 DAC/amp for them, instead of the V-DAC/GLite or Asgard combo I am currently enjoying. We'll see, when I can afford it!"


 To me the Asgard isn't really in the same league as the GLite+DPS. Maybe just a DAC upgrade would go further for your money?


----------



## immtbiker

I received my demo Vahalla last week and I will start it's own thread about the review.
  One thing that I did notice, is that while it can push a Denon 7000 and my R10's with authority and my R-10's, with gobs of power and tremendous bass,
  it had a really hard time with the LCD-2's and the HE-6, as it says in the forums. Also, the T-1, when pushed, started to clip. So I surmise to say that the Agard, might do a better job with these phones. The Valhalla had great synergy with the ESW-10's and the UE-10's and JH-13's.
  I guess the SS does a better job with high impedance and low efficiency headphones.


----------



## Caphead78

Have you tried the Asgard with the ER4P/S's? if so does it seem the S's are being driven just as well, even though they are higher impedence?
  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I received my demo Vahalla last week and I will start it's own thread about the review.
> One thing that I did notice, is that while it can push a Denon 7000 and my R10's with authority and my R-10's, with gobs of power and tremendous bass,
> it had a really hard time with the LCD-2's and the HE-6, as it says in the forums. Also, the T-1, when pushed, started to clip. So I surmise to say that the Agard, might do a better job with these phones. The Valhalla had great synergy with the ESW-10's and the UE-10's and JH-13's.
> I guess the SS does a better job with high impedance and low efficiency headphones.


----------



## Darksyde

I'm looking into getting an Asgard and while on the site I noticed that they offered both a 115v and a 230v version at the same price.  Does it matter which one I get, and what are the differences?


----------



## Yikes

Duh!
   
  Sorry, but not knowing what voltage your home and even your entire county uses is really kind of sad. FYI - Canada uses the same Voltage as the U.S. Normally 120 Volt/ 60 Hz (Generally specified as 110-120 volts so the 115 Volt specification is fine). Most of the rest of the world uses 220-240 Volt 50 Hz.
   
  To find out what is used where: http://www.kropla.com/electric2.htm


----------



## Darksyde

Thanks for the link.  Now I won't have to embarrass myself again


----------



## sampson_smith

_Yikes_, indeed. Well, that was a freebie...


----------



## Yikes

Sorry, at first I was going to use the word Pathetic, but I decided it was too harsh. So I settled with Sad, but it also is probably too harsh. I can't fathom not knowing. If you've ever read an owners manual, or a product package, the information is almost always there.
   
  It's like driving a car for years and not knowing if it uses Unleaded or Diesel fuel. To me not knowing would imply having never used electronics on our planet. Actually that clears up quite a bit, a surprising number of Head-Fiers must actually be Aliens.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> Thanks for the link.  Now I won't have to embarrass myself again


 

 You shouldn't feel embarrassed. Asking for answers to questions is good. Learning is even better.


----------



## Darksyde

I can't help but feel a little trolled.  Forgive me for my ignorance, earthlings.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





darksyde said:


> I can't help but feel a little trolled.  Forgive me for my ignorance, earthlings.


 

 Hey, you've got company. I'm not from this planet either.


----------



## budgetboy

So when it says "Its high-current design makes it uniquely suitable for low-impedance headphones" on the Schitt site, does this mean it would be better suited to powering a 32 ohm DT990 than a 600-ohm?


----------



## daltonlanny

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> So when it says "Its high-current design makes it uniquely suitable for low-impedance headphones" on the Schitt site, does this mean it would be better suited to powering a 32 ohm DT990 than a 600-ohm?


 

 Exactly.
  The Asgard did not drive my Beyerdynamic DT880/600 very well.
  Adequate volume, but the sound was too soft, sort of bland, and lacking dynamically, IMHO.


----------



## budgetboy

Earlier in the thread, someone posted the following:

 "daltonlanny", I actually sent an e-mail to Jason Stoddard at Shiit about my vintage 600 ohm Beyer DT-990, he said he had actually tried the Asgard with a DT-880 600 ohm with very good results"
   
  But of course, he's selling the product. Thank you for warning others. I was actually considering buying the 600-ohm w/ the Asgard, now I know to get the 32-ohm version.
   
  So, to Asgard owners, what headphones can and can't be effectively amped by the Asgard?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> Earlier in the thread, someone posted the following:
> 
> "daltonlanny", I actually sent an e-mail to Jason Stoddard at Shiit about my vintage 600 ohm Beyer DT-990, he said he had actually tried the Asgard with a DT-880 600 ohm with very good results"
> 
> ...


 

 I would not recommend proceeding with the 32 ohm version. The 600 ohm beyer is quite a bit better (more balanced and natural sounding). Efficiency wise, the 600 ohms are outstandingly good. Not to say that they are a great match with the Asgard (I have not heard this pairing).
   
  I would look at another headphone altogether if you're only considering the 32 ohm version of the DT880.


----------



## Frank I

the Asgard did not drive the T1 which is 600 ohms. Look elsewhere


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> the Asgard did not drive the T1 which is 600 ohms. Look elsewhere


 


  There you go...thanks Frank.
   
  And I would suggest to look elsewhere from the DT880/32s too.


----------



## Skylab

The Schiit Valhalla does very well with 600 ohm Beyers, and even with the T1, which is amazing for the price.  The Valhalla is a tube amp, so if you don't want a tube amp, that won't do, and it is also $100 more than the Asgard.


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





skylab said:


> The Schiit Valhalla does very well with 600 ohm Beyers, and even with the T1, which is amazing for the price.  The Valhalla is a tube amp, so if you don't want a tube amp, that won't do, and it is also $100 more than the Asgard.


 


  Any word on the K340 with either the Valhalla or the Asgard?


----------



## Skylab

I thought the Valhalla was reasonably good with the K340, at reasonable volume levels.  I've never heard an Asgard myself.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, here's an update on Frank I's ex-Asgard (now owned by Shiaulou.) 
   
  As promised, we took it back and ran it through the full suite of instrument and listening tests. The bottom line is that the instrument tests were all well within spec: channel balance, max output, THD+N, etc. Square wave response looked fine, no ringing or anything strange like that. 
   
  But--it did sound a bit off. Our listening tech, who has listened to hundreds of Asgards, said, "Yeah, there's something odd here." So, we tore it down and took a deeper look. We only found one thing wrong with it. The thermal pads on the MOSFET regulators were installed backwards, so they were only insulating the tabs. This in itself shouldn't make the amp sound funny, but "shouldn't" and "doesn't" in audio are two different things sometimes.
   
  We fixed the pads, and touched up a couple of solder joints that didn't look so hot (maybe due to all the shipping--you should have seen the box when it arrived, this amp has had something like 3 or 4 owners) and burned it in for a day. The result is that Shiaulou's Asgard now sounds like an Asgard should. I wish I could be more definitive as to *why* it sounds better, but there you go.
   
  We'll see what Shiaulou says when he gets it back--that's what really matters!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all, here's an update on Frank I's ex-Asgard (now owned by Shiaulou.)
> 
> As promised, we took it back and ran it through the full suite of instrument and listening tests. The bottom line is that the instrument tests were all well within spec: channel balance, max output, THD+N, etc. Square wave response looked fine, no ringing or anything strange like that.
> 
> ...


 


  Well I am glad Shiaulou took up the offer. It also showed good customer service and maybe the issue you found was the reason I did not like the amp when it was here but all well that ends well. Would like to see you succeed.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Well I am glad Shiaulou took up the offer. It also showed good customer service and maybe the issue you found was the reason I did not like the amp when it was here but all well that ends well. Would like to see you succeed.


 
  Well I hope I'm not backwards as well!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Clayton, if you think your Asgard is a bit "off," let me know, and we'll be happy to take a look at it for you.


----------



## jude

skylab said:


> I thought the Valhalla was reasonably good with the K340, at reasonable volume levels.  I've never heard an Asgard myself.





I agree with Skylab; although I find the K340 sounds more than reasonably good powered by the Valhalla--I very much dig the pairing. For now, it seems my K340 has a new mate.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I don't think the Asgard mates very well with my K340 or 600 ohm Sextetts.  It just sounds a bit lifeless.  But it seems that could be expected.  It sounds pretty good with my HD600.


----------



## Bullseye

Let me show some skepticism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all, here's an update on Frank I's ex-Asgard (now owned by Shiaulou.)
> 
> As promised, we took it back and ran it through the full suite of instrument and listening tests. The bottom line is that the instrument tests were all well within spec: channel balance, max output, THD+N, etc. Square wave response looked fine, no ringing or anything strange like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## budgetboy

When will someone make a headphone amp with a built-in EQ. Then you could just have one amp, and change the EQ to accommodate different headphone sound signatures. No distortion, just "coloration". It could be pretty great. No more "pairs great with Sennheisers", how about "pairs great with everything"?


----------



## monkuboy

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> When will someone make a headphone amp with a built-in EQ. Then you could just have one amp, and change the EQ to accommodate different headphone sound signatures. No distortion, just "coloration". It could be pretty great. No more "pairs great with Sennheisers", how about "pairs great with everything"?


 
  Yes, but then everything would sound the same. I think part of the "fun" is using different headphones depending on what sound signature you want to hear that day.  I do see the point that there should be no sound signature and we should just hear exactly what was recorded but then that gets into the area of having recordings that vary wildly with their own sound signatures. Personally I think you need more than one set of headphones because of how recordings vary.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





monkuboy said:


> Yes, but then everything would sound the same. I think part of the "fun" is using different headphones depending on what sound signature you want to hear that day.  I do see the point that there should be no sound signature and we should just hear exactly what was recorded but then that gets into the area of having recordings that vary wildly with their own sound signatures. Personally I think you need more than one set of headphones because of how recordings vary.


 
  True. True. I also think that it would be great if the sound engineers and musicians would offer suggestions on what equipment to use to listen to their works of art.


----------



## budgetboy

Well I don't have a ton of money, so I'd prefer to have an EQ to have different sound signatures rather than buying a bunch of different headphones. But then, of course, there's a lot of differences between headphones that don't have to do with frequency response. I see your point.


----------



## SP Wild

IMO there should be DACs with built in EQs and crossfeeds - these should all be done digitally with powerful DSPs.  IMO the amp should merely amplify the analogue signals with minimal interference.


----------



## budgetboy

Exactly. Pure amplification, with your *choice* of sound enhancements. I hope Jason's listening lol


----------



## budgetboy

I have HD650s coming in the mail, and i'm planning on getting the Asgard to amp it. Is this pretty much the ultimate budget setup?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> Exactly. Pure amplification, with your *choice* of sound enhancements. I hope Jason's listening lol


 
   
  We're definitely listening . . . though I can't promise anything!
   
  As always, we're here to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## vitzijak

For kicks, I hooked up my Asgard as a preamp through a Bryston/Magnepan 1.7, and it performed very well.
   
  Also I know both the HD 650 and HE 5LE pair well, but was wondering if some one could describe the difference/superiority between the sounds


----------



## giedrys

I saw in OP's first post that he used Asgard with HF-2's. How good this combination is?


----------



## budgetboy

Okay Jason, I have a question. I've heard that the Asgard's exterior eventually develops white fingerprint marks from the oils in your skin.
  This is totally understandable, given the price. I'm glad the budget decisions affected the externals rather than the internals.
   
  Could you provide information on what the outside is made of (some say brushed aluminum, but you know for sure),
  and also what product could we use to finish the metal exterior as a DIY project, in order to keep it looking pristine?
  I understand that this would probably void the warranty, but I want the Asgard, without the prints. And if I know the material used, I can find something on my own if you can't give any recommendations. 
   
  Thanks


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





budgetboy said:


> Okay Jason, I have a question. I've heard that the Asgard's exterior eventually develops white fingerprint marks from the oils in your skin.
> This is totally understandable, given the price. I'm glad the budget decisions affected the externals rather than the internals.
> 
> Could you provide information on what the outside is made of (some say brushed aluminum, but you know for sure),
> ...


 
   
  Cool, thanks for asking!
   
  The short answer is that we've heard about a few Asgards developing marks, but they are usually removable with strong solvent (think lacquer thinner.) It's nearly impossible to hurt the anodized, brushed aluminum finish, though solvents will eventually remove the silkscreened logo and lettering on the front--so stay away from those!
   
  We're puzzled by why the marks appear, but we suspect it's related to the anodizing process used on that run. However, we've now changed the anodizing process, and the currently shipping amps are flawless. Like, freakishly flawless. Like, I want to raise the price flawless (kidding, of course.) They also seem impervious to fingerprints and grease over the long term. We have a couple of them on continuous duty here.
   
  That said, if someone has some non-removable marks, contact me directly and we'll take care of you.


----------



## Sophonax

I'll share my experiences regarding the fingerprints on the Schiit amps:
   
  I purchased an Asgard earlier this summer when they were still relatively new (well-before the Valhalla came out).  At first I didn't have any problems with fingerprints, but I noticed that when the amp was warm after using it for a while, handling it would result in the white fingerprints that people have been mentioning.  It's almost as though there was some kind of residue on the outside of the amp that would soften when the amp was warm -- and handling would leave fingerprints behind in this softened residue.  When the amp cools, the residue solidifies again, making it very difficult to clean off the fingerprints using only a cloth.  As Jason suggested, using a solvent might work, but I haven't tried this myself.
   
  I also recently purchased a Valhalla.  As Jason said, it appears that Schiit has changed something about the way they make the amp cases -- I haven't had the same problems with fingerprints on the new Valhalla as I did with the old Asgard.


----------



## budgetboy

That is *great* to hear. I would hate to get marks all over that beautiful finish. Jason, I'm impressed that you fixed up your existing product to meet customer concerns, that's a great business practice. And thanks for your experiences as well Sophonax. I'm trying to look at all the options, but I'm almost completely sold on the Asgard.


----------



## tdockweiler

A magic eraser works well. I've used one to clean my old alumin(i)um Macbook. Just don't rub too hard.
   
  I get fingerprints on my Asgard, but it's not a big deal to me. Not as annoying as getting them on a laptop or when I had a black PSP.
   
  A fingerprint free black option would be nice. Not a huge fan of silver amps, but I don't mind if it keeps costs down.
   
  BTW I do like my Asgard. Seems like a perfect match for the HD-600, D2000 and even the k601.
   
  It does heat up, but never enough to burn anyone. Barely even hot, just warm. Total non-issue for me. I'd rather have it this way then to have it use a loud fan!


----------



## budgetboy

They just said they've replaced the outside. Maybe they could replace existing asgard exteriors with the new model for a price. I don't know if it would look as awesome in black, but I'd definitely like to see one!


----------



## Yikes

I think you guys should consider washing your hands. It's something I do regularly and guess what, there's no finger prints on my Asgard.


----------



## Maxvla

Any of you guys try the Asgard with any of the recent high end IEMs, JH13/16, UE10/11/18, UM Miracle/Mage, etc? I'm wondering how this amp responds with loads lower than 32ohm. Also wondering about background noise with these IEMs sporting such high sensitivity.


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Any of you guys try the Asgard with any of the recent high end IEMs, JH13/16, UE10/11/18, UM Miracle/Mage, etc? I'm wondering how this amp responds with loads lower than 32ohm. Also wondering about background noise with these IEMs sporting such high sensitivity.


 

 I can't comment on the IEMs, but I can say that the Asgard does very well with my Lawton-modded D7000, which is 25 ohms.  The bass is extremely tight and well-controlled, and the sound is clean and clear throughout the rest of the spectrum as well.  In fact, in my experience I think the Asgard is perhaps at its best with low-impedance headphones.
   
  Being much more sensitive, though, I also wonder how the Asgard would perform with high-end IEMs.  Background noise isn't a problem with all the full-size headphones I've tried on the Asgard, no matter how the volume knob is positioned, but I suppose IEMs might pick up on some low-level noise that I'm not getting with the full-size cans.


----------



## killkli

I can use Asgard with my Livewire (both triple and dual,) and FreQ Show.
  Though there is a little humming with FreQ Show. Not a problem while the music was on.
  FreQ is extrmely sensitive, more sensitive than most universal IEMs, so far I havent meet any IEM more sensitive than it.
   
  As for how does it sound, well, I find no fault of asgard with FreQ and Livewire. It's good pairing, and the VR's level is well controled so I can adjust the volume to properly fit IEM hearing.
   
  So, that's all .


----------



## Maxvla

What is the impedance and sensitivity for the FreQ?


----------



## killkli

Input Sensitivity: 124dB @ 1mw
 Freq Response: 20 To 16000 Hz
 Speakers: Triple Balanced Armature
 With Passive Crossover
 Impedance: 20ohm
  
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> What is the impedance and sensitivity for the FreQ?


----------



## Darksyde

Ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll post impressions when I get it.  Just to give you guys a heads-up, my opinions are based on having owned a XM4, LD 2++, iBasso D10, and now a RSA Mustang (which I'll use to compare the Asgard to).


----------



## h.rav

Looks like there is a new Schiit amp coming. It's mentioned on 6moons' Asgard review. 
  http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/schiit/1.html


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





h.rav said:


> Looks like there is a new Schiit amp coming. It's mentioned on 6moons' Asgard review.
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/schiit/1.html


 

  
  Nice find, looks like it is called Lyr which is targeting the $449 price point from what I've read.
  
  Great pictures, a lot of hard work and sweat for sure. I wonder how they'll like the Asgard


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks for posting this, h.rav. Very informative! 
   
  Quote: 





h.rav said:


> Looks like there is a new Schiit amp coming. It's mentioned on 6moons' Asgard review.
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/schiit/1.html


----------



## kite7

$50 off $249!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/526052/giving-a-schiit-here-s-the-deal#post_7095316


----------



## rushupedge

Am ordering an Asgard to pair with the Denon D7000s I just ordered. This looks like some hot Schiit.


----------



## immtbiker

Simichrome polish will remove the fingerprints residue. Also, it leaves behind a protective finish that will aid in preventing future finish issues.
   
  It's made for chrome on cars and motorcycles. I use it on all of my scuba gear (lots of salt water corrosion). Also works great on tarnished interconnects and silver bracelets
  (from the oils on your body).
   
  Apply, let dry, buff off.
  No need to rinse and repeat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## yianni

Anybody use the asgard with the hd650's? how does it compare to a tube amp like the LDIII?


----------



## dayamax

Quote: 





yianni said:


> Anybody use the asgard with the hd650's? how does it compare to a tube amp like the LDIII?


 

 +1.. If someone has heard both amps, please let us know.


----------



## BournePerfect

I can't seem to find the Asgard's power ratings anywhere. How many WPC does it put out at 50 ohms? I believe the M-Stage does about .5 watts. Looking to try one of these in the short term anyway for the HE-6. Thanks.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Sophonax

I remember reading somewhere that the Asgard puts out 1 W into 50 ohms -- I can't back that up with a source, though.
   
  In any case, have you heard about the Schiit Lyr?  I guess that's their next project, which will be a hybrid amp designed specifically with the new orthos (like the LCD-2 and HE-6) in mind, capable of delivering 6 W into 32 ohms, for a price of $449.  It was mentioned a little bit here:
   
  http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/schiit/1.html
   
  I don't know when it's supposed to be released, but it might be worthwhile to wait for one of those instead of the Asgard, if you don't mind the price differential.


----------



## zlobby

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the Asgard puts out 1 W into 50 ohms -- I can't back that up with a source, though.
> 
> In any case, have you heard about the Schiit Lyr?  I guess that's their next project, which will be a hybrid amp designed specifically with the new orthos (like the LCD-2 and HE-6) in mind, capable of delivering 6 W into 32 ohms, for a price of $449.  It was mentioned a little bit here:
> 
> ...


 

 From that 6moons review...
   
  "The single watt which the Mosfets put out into 50Ω at clipping becomes a mere 130mW into 600Ω (600mW into 100Ω, 260mW into 300Ω)."


----------



## Skylab

Right - for high impedance headphones, the Schiit amp of choice today is the Valhalla.  It was surprisingly good (given it's relatively low price) with the 600 ohm Beyer T1.  But it is not so great with low impedance headphones.  So far there is not a One Schiit Fits All


----------



## Yikes

I'm a huge fan of the Asgard. It's pure magic with my HE-5LE's. Even though the claim is that the final production (sic) HE-6's are as easy to drive as the 5LE's I found the Asgard HE-6 pairing overall to be inferior to the Asgard HE-5LE pairing. I think the HE-6 are great (IMO they spank the LCD-2's) but I'd say the Asgard liked driving the 6's, whereas the Asgard Loves driving the 5LE's, go figure?
   
  This opinion was formed at the recent NY meet, so it was under less than ideal conditions. At some point I'll borrow a set of 6's and evaluate them at home, but not until my finances improve. Until then I'm quite happy with my Schiity Asgard driving my lowly HE-5LE's.


----------



## Yikes

Also, the reality is that 130 mW (.13 Watt) @ 600 Ω, 260 mW (.26 Watt) @ 300 Ω, 600 mW (.6 Watt) @ 100 Ω, and 1 watt @ 50 Ω (1000 mW) is an indication that the amp is infact acting as a near perfect current source (Doubles power as the load impedance is halved).
   
  Everything else being equal (It seldom is) a headphones Efficiency or Sensitivity works this way. For every 3 dB increase in Sound Preasure Level (Measured in dB) it normally takes twice the Power (Watts).
   
  So let's take for example a set of Beyer T-1 headphones. The T-1's are rated at 102 dB/1 mW and 600 Ω this means that:
   
  T-1 SPL/Power
  1 mW = 102 dB
  2 mW = 105 dB
  4 mW = 108 dB
  8 mW = 111 dB
  16 mW = 114 dB
  32 mW = 117 dB
  64 mW = 120 dB
  128 mW = 123 dB and no one should be listening this loud anyway
   
  Or with the HE-6 Headphones rated at 83.5 dB/ 1 mW (According to Playback http://www.avguide.com/review/hifiman-he-6-planar-magnetic-headphones-playback-37?page=1 )
  1 mW = 83 dB
  2 mW = 86 dB
  4 mW = 89 dB
  8 mW = 92 dB
  16 mW = 95 dB
  32 mW = 98 dB
  64 mW = 101 dB
  128 mW = 103 dB
  256 mW = 106 dB
  512 mW = 109 dB
  1024 mW (Roughly 1 Watt) = 112 dB
   
  Or how about some Denon AH-D7000's (Rated at 108 dB/ 1 mW and 25 Ω)
  1 mW = 108 dB
  2 mW = 111 dB
  4 mW = 114 dB
  8 mW = 117 dB
  16 mW = 120 dB
  32 mW = 123 dB
  64 mW = 126 dB
  128 mW = 129 dB
  256 mW = 132 dB
  512 mW = 135 dB
  1024 mW (Roughly 1 Watt) = 138 dB (Which doesn't really matter you'd have blown your brains out before this)
   
  However IT'S REALLY NOT THIS SIMPLE! Headphones are not simple loads (Purly resistive), their impedance tends to vary with frequency and there are elements of Capacitance and Inductance in the load (I believe that this is refered to as Reactance). So unfortunately it's not as simple as looking at the sensitivity and Impedance specs and doing some simple math. The only real way to insure that a given amp/headphone combination will work well together is to try it. The Specs are at best an indication of how the mating will actually perform.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Also, the reality is that 130 mW (.13 Watt) @ 600 Ω, 260 mW (.26 Watt) @ 300 Ω, 600 mW (.6 Watt) @ 100 Ω, and 1 watt @ 50 Ω (1000 mW) is an indication that the amp is infact acting as a near perfect current source (Doubles power as the load impedance is halved).
> 
> Everything else being equal (It seldom is) a headphones Efficiency or Sensitivity works this way. For every 3 dB increase in Sound Preasure Level (Measured in dB) it normally takes twice the Power (Watts).
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, impedance is essentially made up of resistance and the combination of capacitive and inductive reactances (though reactance is the imaginary part of the vector addition, leading to some complex formulas beyond my knowledge.) For what its worth, I can echo your sentiments from the NY meet, despite its less than ideal conditions. The HE6 was pickier than the HE5 which was pickier than the HE4. (And that to me the HE6 clobbered the other $1000ish headphones.) It seems logical to me, since it's the same in the full sized planar-magnetic speaker world.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





yikes said:


> . I think the HE-6 are great (IMO they spank the LCD-2's) but I'd say the Asgard liked driving the 6's, whereas the Asgard Loves driving the 5LE's, go figure?


 
  Go figure. Did you mean the Valhalla?


----------



## kboe

My Asgard just arrived today and its burning in with my Cardas 702s. I'll post impressions soon.


----------



## kboe

Well, at about 5 hours burn in. I can tell this amp is not only good, not only really good, but _good_ enough I'll not seek a solid state amp to compete with it in my rig.  And I've heard some of the best solid state amps in my price range I usually operate at.  Right now I'm using my ALO iPod dock with 160 gig iPod filled with uncompressed files.  This feeds over Cardas Quadlink 5-Cs into the Asgard.  For now the supplied power cable does its duty, but after Christmas, a Cardas Twinlink will take its place.  The sound is huge, wide, deep, blooming and rocking my usual assortment of soundtracks.  I know it will only improve with burn in, so I'll wait till Christmas day to post further impressions.  That should put about 200 hours on it.  Till then, happy tunes (_for me_)!


----------



## Caphead78

Thanks for the impressions! Have you heard the Concerto and if so do you have any comparisons between the two units?
  
  Quote: 





kboe said:


> Well, at about 5 hours burn in. I can tell this amp is not only good, not only really good, but _good_ enough I'll not seek a solid state amp to compete with it in my rig.  And I've heard some of the best solid state amps in my price range I usually operate at.  Right now I'm using my ALO iPod dock with 160 gig iPod filled with uncompressed files.  This feeds over Cardas Quadlink 5-Cs into the Asgard.  For now the supplied power cable does its duty, but after Christmas, a Cardas Twinlink will take its place.  The sound is huge, wide, deep, blooming and rocking my usual assortment of soundtracks.  I know it will only improve with burn in, so I'll wait till Christmas day to post further impressions.  That should put about 200 hours on it.  Till then, happy tunes (_for me_)!


----------



## kboe

I haven't heard the Concerto, but I did own the Opera, and found it only slightly more refined.


----------



## kboe

In a few words, _Supremely Satisfying !_


----------



## Aizura

Quote: 





kboe said:


> In a few words, _Supremely Satisfying !_


 

  Nice, I was under the impression the K70x had terrible synergy with the Asgard. Good to hear the pairing can be enjoyed.
  Makes me wanna try them out.


----------



## kboe

Well I am using all cardas cables except for the power cable... _so far_, (Quadlink for the interconnects, Cardas for the 702, and Cardas USB) so that adds some warmth to the rig.  I would imagine that with the wrong cables, the combo of neutral 70x and Asgard could be harsh on the ears.  But my ears are quite happy with the pairing.  Quite.


----------



## jermng

Got my Asgard for slightly more than a week ..... I can only say they sound amazing with all my low impedance headphones .... Very good match for the LCD-2s.


----------



## Asr

I'm close to finishing my listening notes for a full review of this amp as compared to the Gilmore Lite and Avenson Audio Headphone Amp, so I'd peg my finished review at about 1 week away or so - should definitely have it done by the end of the year, in any case. Never did get around to comparing it to the SPL Auditor before I sold that amp, but I don't think it really matters - the SPL Auditor was clearly an amp for high-impedance, inefficient headphones anyway (like the Beyerdynamic T1 that I used it with), and the amps I currently have on hand are all designed for low-impedance efficient ones, so I'd say the current 3-way comparison is a better one.
   
  The only thing I'll say now about my impressions of the amp is that they changed from what was perceived initially (which was several months ago). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't consider one of my reviews to be a full-length one unless I can give it a proper usage time - and for me that means at least 1 month ideally of regular listening rotation, preferrably more.)


----------



## kboe

That should be a good read Asr, Mine will be a similar one month impression review.  The only other amp on hand I have to compare my Asgard with is the Singlepower Extreme Platinum.  Not a fair fight, but the Asgard is in no way embarrassed by the comparison.


----------



## kboe

Any whispers on a Schiit DAC...?


----------



## dayamax

I think the next product is also an amp.. Its probably going to be called Lyr, priced at $449.


----------



## jermng

Quote: 





asr said:


> The only thing I'll say now about my impressions of the amp is that they *changed from what was perceived initially* (which was several months ago).


 

  Changed in a good or bad way?


----------



## macbob713

I purchased the Asgard and the Valhalla and have used them both for months with the AKG 702. Both amps mated perfectly with the cans, and my preference would vary depending on the CD. I recently bought the Sennheiser HD 800, and I was at first concerned about such a price mismatch between the Senns and my Schiit, but not to fear. After several weeks of break in, the new phones sound wonderful with both amps. Again, depends on the recording quality. However, I enjoy the Asgard every bit as much as the Valhalla. The sound is rich and full with excellent detail, air and separation of instruments. 
  However, I got the upgrade curse from reading these blogs too much, and I wonder if replacing the Asgard with the Burson HA 160 would make an appreciable difference. Anyone compared these two amps?


----------



## kboe

Srajan at 6moons makes it clear that his preference was the Burson, though the Asgard was no slouch.  I would say it also depends on your source.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





dayamax said:


> I think the next product is also an amp.. Its probably going to be called Lyr, priced at $449.


 


  Yep, we'll have more info up on the site shortly. It's a monster of an amp (6 watts into 32 ohms), intended mainly for orthos, but also a good match for high-impedance headphones due to its high voltage output.
   
  And yep, there will be other products--we just want to make sure they're absolutely, mind-blowingly right. Mike is extremely picky . . . no, er, _obsessed_ might be a better word.


----------



## sampson_smith

Very. Cool. News. Jason. Wow! Do you mean to tell us that you have a behemoth worthy of the HE-5LE, LCD-2 and... *gasp* difficult to drive (with most headphone amps, anyway) HE-6?


----------



## kboe

A change of plans for my review.  The power cable I will be using to feed my PS Audio Duet and the amp itself will be changed from the intended Cardas ones, to the much more wallet friendly Pangea AC-9 and AC-14 respectively.  Cardas still pulls at my heart strings, but the Pangea ones pull even harder at my wallet.


----------



## kboe

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yep, we'll have more info up on the site shortly. It's a monster of an amp (6 watts into 32 ohms), intended mainly for orthos, but also a good match for high-impedance headphones due to its high voltage output.
> 
> *And yep, there will be other products--we just want to make sure they're absolutely, mind-blowingly right. Mike is extremely picky . . . no, er, obsessed might be a better word*.


 
   

   
  If this is a wink at something that rhymths with yACK.  I am so ready for it.  Yes I love my HRT, but I would like something a wee bit better.


----------



## wgb113

I hope if it _were_ to_ _rhyme with yack that it includes optical and not just USB.
   
  Regardless, looking forward to what they bring us in 2011.
   
  Bill


----------



## kboe

Well, I'm okay if it rhymes with _crack_, because thats how I'm going to use it!


----------



## maverickronin

That Lyr is looking good to me.  I think it might go well with my XB700s.  You wouldn't guess it if you just looked at the efficiency numbers but they need lots of current to sound their best, and none of the amps I own at the moment are really up to the task.  I've been looking for something vaguely affordable that had overhead past their max rated input of 3000mW (@ 25 ohms) and the Lyr seems to be one of the few head amps that can do it and the only one I know of at such a good price.  Running an $80 headphone off a multi kilobuck amp gets very hard to justify even if there isn't any other full size 'phone out there with a similar sound sig.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





kboe said:


> Well, I'm okay if it rhymes with _crack_, because thats how I'm going to use it!


 

 http://www.sports-reference.com/olympics/athletes/fu/gregor-****a-1.html


----------



## Jason Stoddard

I'll answer all the _ack product teasers with this. Mike Moffat is my co-pilot. Would you expect anything less? (That is, once he stops moaning and groaning about USB. But he recently started smiling, so that's a good sign.)
   
  Now that we have the amp portfolio solidified (Lyr is up for pre-order!!!) it's time to finish, some, er, other stuff.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> I'll answer all the _ack product teasers with this. Mike Moffat is my co-pilot. Would you expect anything less? (That is, once he stops moaning and groaning about USB. But he recently started smiling, so that's a good sign.)
> 
> Now that we have the amp portfolio solidified (Lyr is up for pre-order!!!) it's time to finish, some, er, other stuff.


 
  Thanks Jason!  Looking forward to any "_ack" products coming down the pipe.  I just pulled the trigger on the Lyr pre-order, now that I am back on the LCD-2 order list.
   
  Proud Asgard owner (It's fantastic with my HF-2s)...
   
  -HK sends


----------



## revolink24

I'm hoping for a product rhyming with jack that has a coax input. Then again, I'm also hoping for it to be balanced. Looking at Schiit tradition, I doubt either would happen. But it would be nice to have another $300-$400 _AC product to compete with a certain product by Cambridge Audio. But better.
   
  More likely it will be about $200-300 and compete well with aforementioned CA product. All my rampant speculation of course, and I don't think Jason will be elaborating anytime soon.


----------



## Yikes

Any DAC that they come out with WILL have COAX digital input. What Jason was alluding to was the difficulty in getting USB to sound good, but he hinted that Mike (A known perfectionist) was finally smiling regarding this dilemma. So I'd expect a DAC that has Both COAX and USB (Also probably TOS Link, but who really cares about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## chesebert

'til this day, I still don't get the point of using USB in a dedicated audio system. Why would I want a computer sitting next to my audio system? Other than a mac mini which can be controlled via an itouch, you literally need to buy 2 pc-based computers to be able to use USB while sitting 8ft away from the system.
   
  Maybe I am just not getting it?
   
   
  Quote:


yikes said:


> Any DAC that they come out with WILL have COAX digital input. What Jason was alluding to was the difficulty in getting USB to sound good, but he hinted that Mike (A known perfectionist) was finally smiling regarding this dilemma. So I'd expect a DAC that has Both COAX and USB (Also probably TOS Link, but who really cares about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## revolink24

If it really does have coax, it might find a home in by bedroom setup between my CD player and a GS-1. Should be interesting to compare the balanced DAC in my CD player to an unbalanced piece of Schiit.
   
  If it doesn't sound better than the DAC in my Denon, well then I don't know.... I suspect it will though, despite it likely being unbalanced (to match their amps.) I could always make an all Schiit computer setup.
   
  And chesebert, using a computer as a media transport yields a whole world of convenient goodness. Nothing wrong with the good ol' computer to DAC to amp to headphones.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

There's ways of doing computer as source along with a USB connected DAC that don't require you to be at the computer to control the music.  J River Media Center has several options for remote use.  They have a theater view that you can control with a DVD menu style remote control.  They have an Android app that will allow you to control the music from an Android device.  Netbooks and various tablets can be used.  There's bunches of options.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

We're with you, man, but an _ack without USB these days is a non-starter. Suffice to say, there will be coax. And more.
   
  Actually, until very recently, Mike would have been a happy man if USB simply didn't exist at all. 
   
  And don't get me started on the iPad/iPhone/iPod-to-USB option. 1.1/48K. Barf.
  
  Quote: 





chesebert said:


> 'til this day, I still don't get the point of using USB in a dedicated audio system. Why would I want a computer sitting next to my audio system? Other than a mac mini which can be controlled via an itouch, you literally need to buy 2 pc-based computers to be able to use USB while sitting 8ft away from the system.
> 
> Maybe I am just not getting it?
> 
> ...


----------



## revolink24

Sounds awesome Jason. I'm looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## chesebert

Didn't know the remote worked with anything other than windows media center. Does it work with foobar2k?
   
  Regardless, I still think slimdevice, PS network bridge and similar devices are better alternatives to traditional disc-based system than USB-based system.
  
  Quote: 





ham sandwich said:


> There's ways of doing computer as source along with a USB connected DAC that don't require you to be at the computer to control the music.  J River Media Center has several options for remote use.  They have a theater view that you can control with a DVD menu style remote control.  They have an Android app that will allow you to control the music from an Android device.  Netbooks and various tablets can be used.  There's bunches of options.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> Didn't know the remote worked with anything other than windows media center. Does it work with foobar2k?
> 
> Regardless, I still think slimdevice, PS network bridge and similar devices are better alternatives to traditional disc-based system than USB-based system.


 


  Knowing Foobar there's probably a component and a way to get it to work with a remote.  But I was thinking mostly of J River Media Center.  J River's Theater view and a TV style remote works fairly well.
   
  The various network audio devices are also neat and have their appeal.  Unfortunately many of them are not able to do gapless playback and that's a deal killer for me.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I can do anything on my computer from my couch with the combination of 2 remote apps on my iphone and the wifi functioning.  The wifi is actually the most difficult part of the setup because mine is....well I'll just blame comcast.  But with the remote app I can browse my whole itunes library in the same format as the ipod touch.  Only annoying thing is that it doesn't group compilations, so there's millions of artists with only one song to wade through... 
   
  I'm not sure if this is what you were referring to with regard to computer audio.  Only thing that annoys me is the fan noise.  And I miss physically "putting on" an album.


----------



## kboe

I too kinda miss the romance involves of getting up, fingering over my cds, and then opening and closing the cd draw, but the music server leads to more time listening, and it out-performes cd players dollar for dollar.


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Any DAC that they come out with WILL have COAX digital input. What Jason was alluding to was the difficulty in getting USB to sound good, but he hinted that Mike (A known perfectionist) was finally smiling regarding this dilemma. So I'd expect a DAC that has Both COAX and USB (Also probably TOS Link, but who really cares about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh sweet Siddhartha, wouldn't this be nice?


----------



## LeeC

Just got mine 2 days ago and it's just awesome! Jason made super fast shipping and very good communication. BTW, it is hot but not too hot at all. Thanks, Jason.


----------



## mralexosborn

I got mine a few days ago. What cans should I get for it? I have a pair of HD580's with HD650 drivers currently and want to try something new.


----------



## kboe

Grado.  Its a wonderful can to switch back and forth with senns.  Such great perspectives on the musical message from these two companies.


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





kboe said:


> Grado.  Its a wonderful can to switch back and forth with senns.  Such great perspectives on the musical message from these two companies.


 


  I don't know for high end, but I can't think of two cans more different than my HD 650s and SR80i.  Radically different.


----------



## mralexosborn

Which Grado's to go for? I was quasi disappointed with my SR225i's (not nearly as good as my HD580/650 but 75% the price).


----------



## kboe

Of the ones I've owned, (80s, 325is, and Rs1) I enjoyed the 325is's the most.  They were the most aggressive and the most upfront I thought.  The RS1s my be more to your liking if you like a more refined, tailored sound.


----------



## mralexosborn

The RS1's cost money though...


----------



## kboe

Unfortunately... yes, but is refined velour, silky smooth suede is your MO, then they are fantastic cans!


----------



## mralexosborn

Too late, I am ordering a pair of K702's tomorrow!


----------



## revolink24

Eeeewww.


----------



## kboe

I really like my 702s (Cardas).  Congrats.


----------



## mralexosborn

Don't eww! I wanted to try something new. Who knows, I may even like them. They are supposedly appropriately powered by the Asgard.
   
  Is it just me or is this the second time I've seen kboe banned? Tsk, tsk....


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Don't eww! I wanted to try something new. Who knows, I may even like them. They are supposedly appropriately powered by the Asgard.
> 
> Is it just me or is this the second time I've seen kboe banned? Tsk, tsk....


 

 Aren't the 702s similar to the701s. I really like my 701s (stock).


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


clayton sf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They are the same except the 702s are black.  I had the 701s and 702s at one time.  Apparently I didn't have an amp powerful enough to drive them well (had all portables at the time), so I sold them.
  Please post your impressions of the Asgard/AKG pairing.
   
  Thanks!
  -HK sends


----------



## mralexosborn

Will do!


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> They are the same except the 702s are black.  I had the 701s and 702s at one time.  Apparently I didn't have an amp powerful enough to drive them well (had all portables at the time), so I sold them.
> Please post your impressions of the Asgard/AKG pairing.
> 
> Thanks!
> -HK sends


 
   
  The 702s also have a one sided detachable cable.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The K702 is more of a midnight-blue as opposed to black. This pic shows the blue tint: http://gearpatrol.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/akg-k702-headphones.jpg


----------



## wgb113

All new DACs will include USB connectivity as computer-based audio is the future for the mainstream market.  Schiit will include it because they're clearly targeting the iPod market of users that actually DO want better sound.  That first step is better headphones than the Apple buds.  Some of those better headphones sound even better with a headphone amp.  That headphone amp could sound even better if fed by a DAC, etc.
   
  That said, even if Mike perfects it I'll likely stick with the optical out of my Mac unless he somehow makes the USB sound better.  On my current DAC it sounds the same.
   
  While we're putting together a wishlist, balance outputs would be nice!  Most of us with computer-based setups are using active monitors and that's the best connection from the DAC.
   
  I didn't "get" computer audio either until I tried it.  I'll never go back...ever.  I'm enjoying my music more now than I ever have.  I'm hoping that this year it gets even better with a nice Schitty DAC to match my Valhalla, an iPad 2, and a Mac Mini.
   
  Since this is an Asgard thread, I'll throw in that I picked up one for my brother for Christmas during the sale these guys had and he's very happy with the way his Grado 325s are sounding.  I had him listen to my Sennheiser HD600s on it and also had him listen to his 325s on my Valhalla...both may have been bad for his wallet...
   
  Bill


----------



## Yikes

I disagree with the statement that "Most" of us with computer based setups are using Active monitors. Is is true in so much that most Computer based systems are using crap cheap computer speakers. Most users who are after higher sound quality however output to some form of amp to drive conventional speakers. I have no less than 3 separate computer based systems, all use conventional speakers.

1) Office System - Coaxial out from my 4TB office computer feeding an Exemplar modified Music Hall 25.2 DAC which feeds a NAD Integrated amp that drives a pair of NHT 1.5 speakers.

2) Bedroom System - Logitec Duet (sourced from the office pc) feeding an EAD DSP7000 DAC that feeds a Aragon 24K preamplifier which then feeds a Rotel RB990 amp driving a pair of NHT 2.9 Speakers (modified)

3) Living Room System - PS Audio PWD with Bridge (once again fed from the office 4TB PC) that feeds (Balanced) a Parasound JC2 Preamp that feeds a pair of Parasound JC1 Mono Amps that then drives a pair of Usher BE20 Speakers.

All 3 systems are sourced from a PC and only one of them runs balanced, and it does not use powered monitors. Sounds like a good Poll.

I do agree that a DAC without USB is a non-starter (As Jason alluded to), which is why Mike was not Happy cause USB sort of sucks. Now Jason has hinted that Mike is Happier, apparently he has finally gotten USB up to acceptable performance levels. I would still bet that if you asked Mike what input he recommends that it wouldn't be USB. Mike is absolutely one of The great Digital Engineers around, and he is a perfectionist. If he is finally happy with USB I'd bet that it's going to be a good implementation, as far as it's performance compared to Coaxial goes the jury will have to be out for some time to come.


----------



## wgb113

OK, maybe not most but many of us use active monitors in computer setups.  Just have a look at the many setups in the computer system thread.  I'd be surprised if they didn't offer balanced outputs as many DACs these days in the $500+ (and some below) do.
   
  I see you're a fan of NHTs.  They were my first entry into HiFi, a pair of SuperOnes.  I loved those speakers.
   
  Bill


----------



## estreeter

Active monitors ? Naah, thats more of a Shelbyville thing.


----------



## Headphonez

How well will this amp power the hd555s?


----------



## cedman1

Quote: 





headphonez said:


> How well will this amp power the hd555s?


 

 The Asgard powers these very well.  The same goes for the 702's just need to turn the volume about 20% higher for the same level as the hd555's.


----------



## helluvapixel

I am late to game, and thread but I saw a comment earlier about noise on Asgard vs Valhalla and considering I bought a Valhalla and it exhibits no noise at all then by Jason's comment that the Valhalla should be noisier makes me think the Asgard in comparison will be deathly silent.
   
  Even headphoned up, with no music playing and cranked volume there is nothing. This makes me enjoy the cooling 'krinkle' of the tubes when I turn off the Valhalla 
   
  I'm considering an Asgard for the office and keep my Valhalla at home.


----------



## kwkarth

There is no noise on my Asgard.  I doubt there is any noise on any Asgard.  If there is, it needs to be returned to Mfr. for repair.


----------



## jermng

Have you tried plugging IEMs into an Asgard. There's a definite buzzing. There's also a VERY faint buzz when I plug in my ultrasone pro 900s ... It's barely audible but it's there. 

I was told by Jason that the Asgard was not designed for IEMs, thus the buzz. And I guess because I heard the buzz with the IEMs, I was looking for it in my headphones. Only heard the buzz w the ultrasones. No buzz in the LCD-2s or DT990.


----------



## Skylab

You could easily be hearing power line noise that only shows up on your very efficient headphones...or a gound loop...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jermng said:


> Have you tried plugging IEMs into an Asgard. There's a definite buzzing. There's also a VERY faint buzz when I plug in my ultrasone pro 900s ... It's barely audible but it's there.
> 
> I was told by Jason that the Asgard was not designed for IEMs, thus the buzz. And I guess because I heard the buzz with the IEMs, I was looking for it in my headphones. Only heard the buzz w the ultrasones. No buzz in the LCD-2s or DT990.


 
  I guess I would have to agree.  It would never occur to me to plug IEMs into the Asgard.  Just doesn't make any sense.  I have two pair of Ultrasones and they are perfectly silent with my Asgard.


----------



## monkuboy

The signal from my Asgard has no buzz but the transformer definitely has a buzz.


----------



## maverickronin

I use my IEMs with my desktop amp fairly often.  If I've already got them in my ears its easier than switching to a full size pair if I'm just watching some youtube vids or something.  Plus sometimes my parrot just won't shut up and I need the isolation.
   
  They don't need the amp, but its a lot easier than having to mess around behind my PC and get them plugged into my soundcard or something.


----------



## kwkarth

If an amp has too high of a noise floor for using very high sensitivity earphones, why not build a simple adapter to pad down the output to appropriate level?


----------



## maverickronin

My current amp is quiet enough that I don't need one.  There's a tiny bit of hiss, but its so quiet I can't usually hear it over the fans in my PC through the isolation of my SE530s.  When my room gets cold and all the temperature controlled fans slow down I can just barley hear it.
   
  I might need it in the future though.  Is there a a way to do that without screwing up the crossovers or just messing with the FR like an inline resistor would?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> My current amp is quiet enough that I don't need one.  There's a tiny bit of hiss, but its so quiet I can't usually hear it over the fans in my PC through the isolation of my SE530s.  When my room gets cold and all the temperature controlled fans slow down I can just barley hear it.
> 
> I might need it in the future though.  Is there a a way to do that without screwing up the crossovers or just messing with the FR like an inline resistor would?


 
  Yep, just make it a voltage divider, using an appropriate value resistor across the SE530.


----------



## redmonddad

The Asgard has been on back order for about 2-3 weeks.  It started shipping again this past week and I just got mine this afternoon and I thought I'd add my own impressions.  Please go easy on me...this is my first ever review of an audio component and my first ever on Head-Fi.  
   
*Customer Service...or Jason ROCKS!*
 Like others, I am stunned by the incredible responsiveness of customer service.  Certainly they have the benefit of a small operation and therefore an intimate connection to inquiries.  Nevertheless, we should applaud a company who answers an email question within 10 minutes on a Saturday afternoon.  Maybe I got lucky, but others have mentioned similar stories often enough that we have to just accept that they offer exceptional service and responsiveness.
   
  Delivery time was also great.  They handed off to the carrier when they said they would...although I should note that the speed of the actual transit is the responsibility of the carrier (FedEx home delivery in my case) and not Schiit.
   
*Accessories*
 As others have noted, the Asgard ships with a power cord, a 1/8" to 1/4" adaptor, a stereo 1/8" to RCA cable, and adhesive rubber feet.  The RCA cable is very thick and sturdy.  It is probably not the match of high-end audiophile cables, but its much better than the cables that come with most consumer electronics.  The rubber feet are small and shallow--they give only about 1/8" of clearance. 
   
  I'm thinking about replacing them with some AcoustiFeet, which I like using for my computers.  They could have helped some of the mechanical hum that some folks have reported.  However, it's probably unnecessary...remember the speedy email response that so impressed me?  The 6moon review mentioned the low-level buzz issue as well as a side note that Schiit was already working on the solution.  I wanted to know if they had addressed it yet and Jason said that all units now shipping (they just came off of backorder last week) should have the fix.  I can say that my unit seems absolutely silent.
   
*Sound Quality*
 I'm burning in the Asgard at home with a Senn HD590 and a Grado SR225.  Both sound incredible.  My previous amp was a Rega Ear demo unit that I bought at a steep discount from a local high-end stereo shop.  The Rega was definitely a huge huge improvement over using my PCs stock headphone jack (or at least it was once I found and corrected a faulty cold solder joint).  However, right out of the box I noticed vastly improved detail on the Asgard with both the Senn and the Grado.  I thought that the Rega had opened up huge detail, but the Asgard really blows my mind.
   
  I don't know the terminology most people use, so I can't say what it is about the sound, but I feel a stronger emotional connection to my music listening with the Asgard than I did with the Rega.  I don't mean to be overly effusive, but some of my tracks sound as if the performer is running his or her fingers through my mind.  I'm listening to an Ottmar Leibert piece right now and it's so good I feel little shivers between my shoulder blades.  I keep finding excuses to come into the den for just one more "taste".
   
  I can't hear the high-end roll-off that some people have reported.  However, I should note that I'm an over-40 listener and I have definitely lost some high-frequency hearing (I really can't hear that "mosquito ring tone" for example).  So it may be that there is roll-off occuring above my threshold to notice it.  Who knew that my impending decrepitude would be a blessing in disguise?
   
  This amp is ultimately going to end up in my office where it will most likely be used with a Denon AHD5000.  I am really really looking forward to that!
   
*No Snap, Crackle, or Pop*
 I really appreciate that there is no audible pop when inserting or removing headphones from the amplifier.  Same with turning the amp on and off.  This was a problem with the Rega.
   
*Running Hot*
 Does this amp run hot?  Compared to the Rega it sure does.  I've had it running now for 5 hours (in the horizontal layout) and relative to the Rega it is very hot.  However, in an absolute sense its just very warm...definitely not going to cook anything on it.  I doubt it would even melt my daughter's crayons...not that I'm not crazy enough to try.  I come from the PC world, so I would say that it is about as warm as a low-end passively cooled video card.  I have absolutely no qualms about the amount of heat I'm observing.
   
  Correction: I was checking the temp at the top of the case.  The bottom of the case is significantly hotter...I probably *could* melt a crayon against the bottom of the case.  Definitely going to find some bigger feet and/or setup vertically.
   
*Criticisms/Feedback*
 I only have a few minor nitpicks to offer.  First, the Rega Ear has a set of passthrough RCA outputs with a manual cutoff switch.  This is great for PC use...I hang the Ear off my DAC and pkug my computer speakers to the RCA passthrough connectors on the Ear.  That allows me to easily enable or mute the external speakers while leaving the headphones plugged in full-time.  I will miss that but I'll deal...somehow...(cue violins)...
   
  Second, I'd prefer it if the brushed aluminum case were finished/coated.  I like the current look but I'm not fond of the feel of bare aluminum.  Still, it's not a big priority for me.  I knew this from the forum comments and it didn't factor into my purchasing decision at all.  (Correction: I got PM from Jason and the cases are "clear anodized"...I think this was mentioned before on this forum thread, but I had forgotten).
   
  Third, it would be nice to include some feet with more clearance.  Right now I have the Asgard lying on a pair of chopsticks until I can find my extra pack of AcoustiFeet.
   
*Conclusion*
 I am very happy with this amp and I am pleasantly surprised at the low cost.  To me, this amp looks, feels, and sound much more expensive.  I would gladly recommend the Asgard to my friends and family.


----------



## Sophonax

Congrats on the Asgard purchase, and thanks for the impressions!  You're in for a real treat with your D5000 -- the Asgard seems to perform exceptionally well with the Denons.  Of all the headphones I tried with my Asgard, I was most impressed with how it handled my Lawton-modded D7000.


----------



## WarriorAnt

What cans are fairing well with the Asgard so far?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> What cans are fairing well with the Asgard so far?


 
  Anything that falls within its power and impedance purview.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I prefer my SOHA to the Asgard with all the headphones listed in my sig.  But I don't think I should have bought the Asgard as I don't think it's a good fit for most of my headphone's requirements like the AKG's and orthos.  Though the SOHA also seems to drive my HD600 and LCD-2 better.  But I haven't done lots of A/Bing, just enough to know that I want to continue using the SOHA.


----------



## sampson_smith

I have never heard of the SOHA. _Looks like I need to do a little reading..._


----------



## Yikes

The Asgard is magic with the HE-5LE Ortho's.


----------



## Caphead78

Okay I just got a warranty replacement for my Asgard (fingerprinting issue) and I have some interesting observations concerning it.I thought they were going to just swap the chassis, but I believe it is a new unit. The amp runs at least 20 degrees cooler than my original amplifier. I can't tell if the sound is any different or not, but the temperature difference is not subtle. Any idea why this could be?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> Okay I just got a warranty replacement for my Asgard (fingerprinting issue) and I have some interesting observations concerning it.I thought they were going to just swap the chassis, but I believe it is a new unit. The amp runs at least 20 degrees cooler than my original amplifier. I can't tell if the sound is any different or not, but the temperature difference is not subtle. Any idea why this could be?


 
  Sounds like maybe lower bias.


----------



## Caphead78

Would that be a design change? Or sample variation? I had a relatively early Asgard so I suppose it is possible something has changed since then.
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





caphead78 said:


> Would that be a design change? Or sample variation? I had a relatively early Asgard so I suppose it is possible something has changed since then.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  Only Jason can answer for sure, but lowering the bias current level would make the amp run cooler and probably not be audible.  Jason is really the only one that can answer this one definitively.


----------



## Caphead78

I just figured out a more plausible explanation: My old Asgard had the stock rubber feet on it, so it was thermally isolated. The replacement unit did not include feet and the ones I ordered haven't come in yet, so the heat dissipates into the chassis of the NFB-3. This may be responsible for the cooler temperatures I am experiencing. I will report back when I get the rubber feet to see if that heats the amp back up.


----------



## Caphead78

Just an update, the heat change turns out to be a false alarm, when I installed rubber feet the amp heated back up to the same temperature as I remember.


----------



## WarriorAnt

How much heat does that amp put out?   I was considering the Asgard but I'm not interested in something that puts out a lot of heat since I live in the desert.


----------



## kwkarth

Somewhere, earlier in this thread I posted the exact measurements of the heat produced by the amp. at normal room temperatures.  If you're planning to run the amp in an un air conditioned space while the ambient temperature is already 120 deg. F, then that might be pushing things, but if you're using the amp in a normal (for the desert) air  conditioned environment, then I wouldn't give it a 2nd thought.  It won't outrun your air conditioner.  I think it dissipates something like 30W max. which is about 10 BTUs (1/10000 of 1 therm) in an hour of run time.


----------



## Clayton SF

OT ... and ... IMHO, Caphead78 and kwkarth grace these posts with the cutest dogs on this planet. Okay, maybe just the universe.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Anyone have any thoughts on or experience using the Asgard with an HP1000?  I know the Asgard is good with Grados, but the HP1000 seems to have slightly different amping requirements from the newer Grados.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on or experience using the Asgard with an HP1000?  I know the Asgard is good with Grados, but the HP1000 seems to have slightly different amping requirements from the newer Grados.


 
   
  I wrote about my experience here: www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/531228/review-schiit-audio-asgard-avenson-audio-headphone-amp. Refer to the Notes file (linked at the top of the post) for specific details, as I spent more actual listening time than the 1 paragraph on it might indicate.


----------



## Brent Hutto

I'm not to attempt any sort of comprehensive review but I've had my Asgard for about a week and yesterday received an HD650 headphone to match with it (replacing my previous HD595 and no-amp setup). My "source" is a mixture of 256kbps AAC iTunes-plus download and Apple Lossless rips of various CD's I own, played through an iPod 5G Video and line-out dock.

So that probably puts me in the suspect-source category but no matter. The combination of Asgard and HD650 sounds as good on most things as I could possibly ask it to sound. I've listened so far to piano (solo and with a small chamber orchestra), string trios and quartets, small ensembles of acoustic jazz music, female vocals, male vocals, classical and steel-string solo guitar and even a few hissy old monaural recordings. I think it does particularly well on guitars, male voices and string quartets/trios.


----------



## broski

hey yall im going to be purchasing the schiit asgard in a few days and was wondering what size headphone jack they have


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





broski said:


> hey yall im going to be purchasing the schiit asgard in a few days and was wondering what size headphone jack they have


 

 1/4"


----------



## broski

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> 1/4"


 


 thanks man, thats what i thought it had but wasnt sure by looking at the picture on the website


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





broski said:


> thanks man, thats what i thought it had but wasnt sure by looking at the picture on the website


 
  You're welcome!


----------



## BlackbeardBen

You know, I think I might like my MS-1i more than my HD 600 when running from the Asgard!  Through the iBasso PB1, with the HD 600 balanced and the MS-1i unbalanced, it's the other way around though, and not close.
   
  I can't say exactly why yet...  Maybe it's even just the music I've been listening to with each.  I'll have to listen with both more...  Maybe that will keep me from buying new headphones for a while...


----------



## rhythmdevils

I'm using my Asgard as a preamp for my powered monitors right now and it sounds really good I wish it had RCA outputs.  It sounds transparent and open compared to the NAD 1020 preamp I also have here, which is warmer and bassier which is nice, but it doesn't sound as clean or transparent, it's a little more closed in sounding.


----------



## Brent Hutto

rhythmdevils said:


> I'm using my Asgard as a preamp for my powered monitors right now and it sounds really good I wish it had RCA outputs.




???

How would this work, don't the powered monitors need a line-level signal as input? I would think the output from a headphone amp like the Asgard would overload the input to the monitors. Do you turn the volume on the Asgard and monitor both way down low?


----------



## rhythmdevils

No, most if not all powered monitors do not have volume control because each speaker has it's own amp meaning you would have to change the volume twice on both speakers and somehow get them to the same level.  The only monitors that have volume controls as far as I know are cheap ones that have the entire amp in one of the speakers and the other is just passive.  So with good monitors, it's like having a power amp, you need a preamp to control volume. 
   
  There is a master volume control for each monitor, but it is not designed to change volume, but rather increase or decrease sensitivity.  It's a tiny knob at the back of each speaker.


----------



## Brent Hutto

Gotcha.


----------



## adydula

Hello,
   
  Had my ASGARD for several months now.
  Compared to my other two sources for headphone amplificaition, an Onkyo SR805 reveiver and a AVA Van Alstine Insight+ Pre-Amp Head section.
   
  Headphones are AKG702, love them or hate them...and I love them!! :>)
   
  The AVA Insight + drives the low impedance 702s with aplumb...no problems, wonderful deep bass, overall outstanding in most all areas. Tonality to die for.
   
  But I was interested in how well a amp designed for headphones are and I bought a ASGARD for its Class A design, albeit it HOT!
   
  The difference between the amp section in the AVA Insight preamp and the ASGARD is minimal, with my preference going to the ASGARD, its not that it really sounds better its just that it sounds differnent in a good way. But on any given day. mood, and music either one would suffice nicely.
   
  Then for another tact...I build a tube amp (SOHA II) and tried it compared to the ASGARD. Both drive the low impedance 702s with authority and again the differences between the tube SOHA II with several different 12v tubes and the ASGARD are minimal....
   
  The only thing here that I think is different is that the sound from the ASGARD is more accurate, more correct, less colored...and if I had to do it all over again. I would buy the ASGARD and be done with it.
   
  So low impedance can fans the ASGARD will drive these with no problems in volume level or gain....
   
  The build quality of the ASGARD is 'Like a Tank' or better yet build like a brick 'Schiit House'....no fingerprint issues at all.
   
  The ONE negative is the power on /off toggle on the back seems a bit well, less that as robust as I wold expect a on/off switch to be...kind of 'puny'....
   
  All in all a real winner here when you consider all the higher priced options.
   
  All the best
  Alex


----------



## broski

Hey guys i have the schiit asgard as my sole amp for my headphone setup and was looking into getting a another unit for my chain with a better DAC section.
   
  ive been really looking into the yulong u100 to compliment my asgard, anybody know if this amp has a better DAC than the asgard? will i benefit from getting this or should i look into a cheaper unit without a power section because the asgard provides plenty of juice to my cans (DT 880 [250] and sr225i)


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





broski said:


> Hey guys i have the schiit asgard as my sole amp for my headphone setup and was looking into getting a another unit for my chain with a better DAC section.
> 
> ive been really looking into the yulong u100 to compliment my asgard, anybody know if this amp has a better DAC than the asgard? will i benefit from getting this or should i look into a cheaper unit without a power section because the asgard provides plenty of juice to my cans (DT 880 [250] and sr225i)


 
  The Asgard doesn't have a DAC in it.  It is using the feed from your source that's already been converted to analog (like the headphone out from a portable media player).  You can connect a DAC to the Asgard...and you'll need a digital source to plug into the DAC (like the SPIDF output from a laptop).
   
  Hope this helps...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## butt

Anyone had any experience pairing this Asgard with Fostex T50RP?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





butt said:


> Anyone had any experience pairing this Asgard with Fostex T50RP?


 

 Yup, the Asgard is good with the T50RP IMO, but the Lyr sounds much better with the T50RP.


----------



## Koolpep

Another happy Schiit Asgard customer!
   
  The local distributor (Middle East) sells Schiit products faster than they can ship. He was dying to try the Lyr but sold the whole batch before he had a chance (customer loyalty).
   
  It seems that Schiit is on to a real winner here. I just love it's sound right out of the box, paired with my Sennheisers HD 598 it opens up a whole new wonderful world for me. 
   
  Am currently waiting for the newly purchased Ultrasone Pro 750 and see how they compare to the Sennheisers. 
   
  Schiit, you have a new fan!!


----------



## jerikl

Another happy customer here too! First impressions of the Asgard are fantastic! I can't wait until Schiit comes out with that DAC they've been hinting at so my components will match up beautifully


----------



## Voyst

Hi,
 I am interested in this amp but I wanted to know how is it against a Graham Slee Novo for Grado SR325i please ?
  Thank you


----------



## everlong

Hi guys!
   
  This is a big-value-for-less-money AMP, is there a big-value-for-less-mone DAC that someone could recommand? The source is a squeezebox touch, and headphones is K701. Music is a bit of all


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





everlong said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is a big-value-for-less-money AMP, is there a big-value-for-less-mone DAC that someone could recommand? The source is a squeezebox touch, and headphones is K701. Music is a bit of all


 

 Yes, the Schiit Bifrost.
   
http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=7
   

   
   
   Bifrost is the world's most affordable fully upgradable DAC, featuring 32-bit D/A conversion, a fully discrete analog section, and a sophisticated bit-perfect clock management system, together with one of the most advanced asynchronous USB 2.0 input sections available, as well as SPDIF coaxial and optical inputs, all with 24/192 capability.


----------



## everlong

Thank you for the suggestion! That would be a perfect match, also the style of it.
   
  But I was thinking a bit less on the money side, maby someone has been in the same shoes as me and found one they think match good?


----------



## zoqi

Just ordered the Asgard 
   
  Hope they will ship it soon, noticed they are in back-order.


----------



## upstateguy

Asgard owners and potential owners might be interested in reading this thread regarding potential headphone damage.  Link


----------



## Jason Stoddard

[size=medium]Hey all,
   
  Cross-posting this from the above thread. All I can say is this:
   
  1. On Asgard, a mild turn-off transient is normal, but we'll check Shike's amp when it comes back to make sure it isn't excessive. 
  2. We're getting near 1000 Asgards shipped between 115V and 230V models, and we've never heard of headphone failure caused by Asgard, including IEMs.
  3. Our standard final listening-test HD650s have gone through thousands of on-off cycles on all models, and they've never had a problem.
  4. We absolutely do design for excellent objective performance, as well as subjective performance. We've had many, many rave reviews on Asgard, including from engineers who have measured the performance of the amp. 
  5. Between Mike and I, we have designed and shipped dozens of audio products, ranging from tube preamps to surround sound decoders, and shipped well over 100,000 units of said products over the last 30 years, to both critical and objective acclaim. This ain't our first rodeo. If you have any engineering questions about our products, I invite you to discuss them directly with myself and Mike.
   
  All the best,
  Jason
   ​[/size]


----------



## RudeAmbassador

great job
  i luve the chasis


----------



## zoqi

Just wish they could start shipping the Asgard again. Stupid back-order! 
  Guess it gives me some time to save for a new Dac in the meanwhile.


----------



## pp312

Quote: 





zoqi said:


> Stupid back-order!


 


 You sound like Homer Simpson.


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Asgard owners and potential owners might be interested in reading this thread regarding *potential headphone damage.  Link*


 
   
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> 2. We're getting near 1000 Asgards shipped between 115V and 230V models, and we've never heard of headphone failure caused by Asgard, including IEMs.


 
   
  But:
  
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Grokit (I think it was him) and MacedonianHero lost their ED8s to one. * Both drivers blown.*
> 
> Mad Lust Envy had *one driver on his D7000 fail *shortly after getting his Lyr.


 
   
  I know this is an Asgard thread, but see the link above for more info.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Regarding the above post, the driver failures were with Lyr, not Asgard--and we have never recommended Lyr for high-sensitivity headphones, and always urged extreme caution with such a high-power amp. We know of no driver failures with Asgard.
   
  To continue with a cross-post from the other thread:
   
  1. Lyr has a 20 second relay-switched delayed output and immediate relay mute on turn-off. It's a running change we made in production. 
  2. From the start, we've always urged extreme caution with Lyr, and we have never recommended it for high-sensitivity headphones.
  3. Relying on any form of protection--relay delays, microprocessor-controlled DC monitoring systems, whatever--can still bite you, when and if there's a failure in the system. And all of them (to us, at least) involve sonic compromise. That's why you'll typically find many of the highest-dollar components out there running naked, so to speak.
   
  That said, we now understand that the precautions common to ultra-high-end (where it's well-known that turning on your multi-kilobuck amp before you turn on your multi-kilobuck preamp may involve having a very bad day) simply won't fly with inexpensive gear, so we're making the changes necessary to have our stuff be as user-friendly as possible.
   
  Asgards will now ship with the same relay mute as Lyr, when we are back in stock. We will also offer a retrofit relay mute for Asgard and Lyr, for customers who want the convenience, and install it on any current owner's amp for free. I am still conflicted on relays, since it means another contact in the signal path, relay contact degradation over time, and the possible reliability hit (there's a joke in high-end that if something's broken, it's probably a relay.) That said, I think we have identified an acceptably reliable, least-sonic-impact solution.
   
  And--to complete the trio--Valhalla's inherently slow turn-on (tube outputs) negates the need for a relay.


----------



## Locknar

Thanks for the update Jason. Your super quick response to this issue regarding the Asgard/potential hp damage is another example of your top notch attention to customer care. Right on! 
   
  I actually just received my Lyr a couple of weeks ago but have yet to hook it up because I've only had time for work, kids, food, and sleep lately. I have a 500+ serial # on my Lyr and wanted to know if it has the relay mute revision. If so, should I still power up then plug in my phones/unplug then power down? I'll primarily be using HD650 for now (until LCD-2) but would like to check out my 80 ohm Darth Beyers with the Lyr as well. Obviously I'll proceed with caution, but should I be concerned for their safety?
   
  Thanks Again,
  Jason


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> I'm using my Asgard as a preamp for my powered monitors right now and it sounds really good I wish it had RCA outputs.  It sounds transparent and open compared to the NAD 1020 preamp I also have here, which is warmer and bassier which is nice, but it doesn't sound as clean or transparent, it's a little more closed in sounding.


 

 I second this. I'm looking for a headphone amp atm and the Asgard looks awesome, but I wish it had an RCA out so that I could still go from a DAC to the amp and a set of active monitors, and then have the RCA shut off when the headphones are plugged in. I could probably achieve the same effect (without the preamping) with some adapters but then it won't turn off automatically when headphones are inserted.
   
  Can anyone think of a better idea?


----------



## cqefan

I listen to classical and is particular about details and soundstage.  I like the Grado headphone and was using the Nuforce HDP as DAC and headphone amp. I  was happy with the combination because to me the details and soundstage were very good for what I have spent.
   
  Got an opportunity to listen to NuForce HDP as DAC, RCA out to Schiit Asgard + Grado 325
   
  After I tried above, I thought the cans were made to work harder and were now going the extra mile.  Everything just seems more lifelike and I bought the Asgard.


----------



## Yikes

Not sure if anyone questions the Asgards temperature any longer but I finally got a Infrared Thermometer.
   
  Room Temp 70 degrees (F)
   
  My headphone rig including the Asgard has been powered on for four days, so I'd say that it's warmed up.
   
  Knob - 105.3
  Front right - 106.7
  Front center - 105.6
  Front left - 102.7
  Top center - 105.1
  Top Grate 115.1
  Right Side - varies 105 to 119
  Rear panel - 104 to 108
  Left side - 104 to 108
  Bottom - 109 to 119
   
  Generally burning temp starts at 130 degrees. So as I've already said the Asgard runs warm, but there is no danger to fingers, or if given appropriate ventilation fire.


----------



## roker

I'm about 2 weeks away from pulling the trigger on an M-Stage or Asgard.  I haven't decided yet.  
   
  I will say this, I really like the no frills, minimalist design of the Asgard.  Now if it makes my hip hop more hip and the punk music more rebellious, then I'm game.


----------



## a_recording

Quote: 





roker said:


> I'm about 2 weeks away from pulling the trigger on an M-Stage or Asgard.  I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I will say this, I really like the no frills, minimalist design of the Asgard.  Now if it makes my hip hop more hip and the punk music more rebellious, then I'm game.


 


  I am totally in the same situation. I love the look of the Asgard, and even though it really doesn't matter, the industrial design should be commended by making me *WANT* it very badly heh. There's people here who suggest that the M-Stage is a better amp, seems to me the more dynamic of the two, with a bit more of a wow factor compared to the laid back Asgard. However I *like* laid back and effortless rather than bombastic sound. I wish I could hear both.


----------



## nsk1

You should go with the synergy route. Matrix has apparently good synergy with AKG K701, on the other hand Asgard is good with Sennheisers and Grado. Just search and see what headphones people had when comparing Asgard to M-Stage.


----------



## roker

I have Denon D2000s ... it seems to like both amps.


----------



## roker

I was just reading the 6 moons review.
   
  He complained about an audible hum you can hear when it's turned on.  Is this still the case or did Schiit take care of it?
   
  I'd say this is the last stumbling block between deciding on this or the M-Stage (I'm not a fan of blue lights or the size of that amp).


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Roker,
   
  The hum has been cured for quite a long time now.
   
  All the best,
  Jason
   
  Quote: 





roker said:


> I was just reading the 6 moons review.
> 
> He complained about an audible hum you can hear when it's turned on.  Is this still the case or did Schiit take care of it?
> 
> I'd say this is the last stumbling block between deciding on this or the M-Stage (I'm not a fan of blue lights or the size of that amp).


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Roker,
> 
> The hum has been cured for quite a long time now.
> 
> ...


 


  I can attest to that -- both my Asgards (one purchased when the amp first came out last summer, the other purchased this spring) are very quiet amps, with no hum issues at all.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Roker,
> 
> The hum has been cured for quite a long time now.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Haha, thanks Jason.  6 moons is the clumsiest site I've ever seen.  I can only access that review through Google anyway.  But they should update their reviews with info like this.
   
  I'm going to take a week to sell my amp, then I'm going to decide.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> I can attest to that -- both my Asgards (one purchased when the amp first came out last summer, the other purchased this spring) are very quiet amps, with no hum issues at all.


 

 2 Asgards? That's nice. I'm thinking about getting a Lyr for my home and taking my Valhalla to the office. Their portability is great. I've convinced a few people to buy the amp by bringing it over to work and just letting them listen to it with their headphones during their lunch break. Maybe I could start a monthly Lunch Break Schiit Meet.


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> 2 Asgards? That's nice. I'm thinking about getting a Lyr for my home and taking my Valhalla to the office. Their portability is great. I've convinced a few people to buy the amp by bringing it over to work and just letting them listen to it with their headphones during their lunch break. Maybe I could start a monthly Lunch Break Schiit Meet.


 


 That sounds like such a good idea, i would like to do that at work but in a kitchen too much water and fire..... shame.


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> 2 Asgards? That's nice. I'm thinking about getting a Lyr for my home and taking my Valhalla to the office. Their portability is great. I've convinced a few people to buy the amp by bringing it over to work and just letting them listen to it with their headphones during their lunch break. Maybe I could start a monthly Lunch Break Schiit Meet.


 


  Haha that would be excellent, meeting at lunch over some Schiit.  The amps really do travel well -- I keep one at home, and the other at the office.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> That sounds like such a good idea, i would like to do that at work but in a kitchen too much water and fire..... shame.


 
  Well they come to my office (when I had one) during our lunch break and not the actual lunch kitchen. Too many deadbeats in that kitchen.


----------



## nakaroxx

how do schiit asgard sound compared to little dot mk v? which one is best option for denon ah d2000?


----------



## Noir7

just got the asgard for several days now, it perform great and i know it run hot but i didn't know its gonna be that hot


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





nakaroxx said:


> how do schiit asgard sound compared to little dot mk v? which one is best option for denon ah d2000?


 


  I can't compare the two (never heard the Little Dot), but I can say that the Asgard is an excellent match for the D2000, or for any Denon headphone for that matter.  The Asgard really helps to tighten up the bass and clean up the sound overall with Denon headphones.


----------



## Lorspeaker

with this amp on my coffeetable,
  i know the lizards wont come for the cookietray...its more than warmmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Its been 3days since i brought it home....
  there is slammmm, there is bite, there is speed, there is warmth...
  my d2000 is on adrenalin, and von karajan is turning his orchestra into a rockband.
   
  good seperation, in your face frontrow presentation,
  the left-right soundstage is catching more of my awareness than the depth.
  not as refined a sound as a BCL, but for the kick n bang$$$$ the amp is throwing out...
  lets PARTY!!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lorspeaker said:


> with this amp on my coffeetable,
> i know the lizards wont come for the cookietray...its more than warmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not as "refined" in what way?


----------



## Lorspeaker

(The BCL is like a finecomb, more resolving ...cooler, clinical)
  asgard struck me as slightly grainier..more bite/fun.
  I switched from the stock powercord to a copper to a silver,
  from genre to genre, i switched cans..tat aspect stuck in my mind,
  not life threatening, just my sense of reference since i have a BCL two feet away, jealous.
   
  The asgard is on centrestage, rocking me happy.


----------



## everlong

What is the recommended headphones to Asgard, Denon D5000? My AKG-k701 doesn't seem to be perfect match..


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





everlong said:


> What is the recommended headphones to Asgard, Denon D5000? My AKG-k701 doesn't seem to be perfect match..


 

 Sennheiser's sound good on the Asgard, AKG's sound better on the Valhalla and particularly the Lyr, IMO.


----------



## Lorspeaker

its evening time and the frontrow ASGARD seat took a toll on me,
  and i switched back to the tiny NOVO for a few rows back rendition.
  There is more depth, the attack and slam receded a notch.
  Music is smoother n more euphonic ..my ears are thankful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I guess it boils down to whats yor taste in music is, how close to the band u wanna be,
  wats the mood u are in...and which kind of amp would best serve u.
   
  If i were to pick one.....hmmmmmm.....


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lorspeaker said:


> its evening time and the frontrow ASGARD seat took a toll on me,
> and i switched back to the tiny NOVO for a few rows back rendition.
> There is more depth, the attack and slam receded a notch.
> Music is smoother n more euphonic ..my ears are thankful.
> ...


 

 What about your source?


----------



## Lorspeaker

My *current* gears:
  macbook/applelossless...fixed asset
  nuforceHD as dac...fixed asset
  ( insert amp here BCL/Asgard/Novo/LDMk3)... revolving stocks..
  (insert headfones here T5p/Hd600/D2000) ..revolving stocks. 
   
  .....My feedback is based on a setup like this.
  And how each amp sounds relative to the other..
   
  Asgard has the best slam of the lot...
  BCL excels in microdetails...
  LDMk3 is big on soundstage..
  Novo is euphonic.
  (to my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
   
  Personal taste in music....orchestra...cenemathemes...light opera-tic singing..bossa...jazz...
  rock trance n metal is out for me.


----------



## everlong

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Sennheiser's sound good on the Asgard, AKG's sound better on the Valhalla and particularly the Lyr, IMO.


 
  So the Sennheiser sounds better than Denon? I would like some closed phones to be used in the livingroom


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





everlong said:


> So the Sennheiser sounds better than Denon? I would like some closed phones to be used in the livingroom


 


  Denons and Sennheisers both sound great on the Asgard.  If you're looking for a closed headphone, I'd definitely recommend the Denon -- and go as high up the Denon line as you're willing to.  The D7000 is a great closed headphone.


----------



## Lorspeaker

the energetic asgard pairs well with the D2000, adding snap n grit to the bass,
  the violinists are sawing with more vigor, the hit on the drums emphatic..
  very enjoyable indeed, my urge to move up to d7000 is kinda doused...for the moment
  ( been monitoring the d7000prices lately..let me relax the $trangle on the trigger...lol )
   
  ANyone has experience with the dt770/600  or the AKGK271Mkii pairing with the asgard?
  I liked these two closed cans too, but they are not with me.
   
  The asgard is like morning coffee to me, a pick me upper. ( to me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## a_recording

Well I went ahead and ordered an Asgard. Looking forward to all that hot metal.
   
  Anyone with any experience with how long the USPS International Express will take to get to Sydney? :3


----------



## jronan2

Well I received my Asgard a few days ago and have been waiting to try it with my D7000. The only problem is I received the schiit a few hours before Hurricane Irene showed up. So I still have no power to even check it out yet. I could possibly bring it to work, but I have other priorities right now. Hopefully I can finally use it sometime later this week.


----------



## Lorspeaker

didnt u get the spare batteries in the asgard package...??




   
  http://moresales.com.my/catalog/entry/xrjjhhki.shtml
  i spent the last 3 hours intoxicated over this inexpensive 6cdset with the asgard...
  beautiful beautiful....clear billowy soft kool jazz. 




   
  ( yesss, i have a glass of wine next to the "hotplate" ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## a_recording

Just been listening to my shiny new Schiit.
   
  I'm actually surprised to find that the biggest change hasn't been an increased amount of sub-bass (though there is that) but improvements in the timing and control in the sound of everything. Since this is my first real desktop amp besides the uDAC I guess I have yet more to learn.
   
  It sure gets hot. But it's fantastic. I'm incredibly impressed by a surprise pairing - the Asgard, my Music Streamer II+ and my B&W P5's. The Asgard takes the P5's colored sound, and while it retains its character, its so much more cohesive, with a startling depth to the bass. Yipee!


----------



## Lorspeaker

Ooh...P5, the stylish subdued portable will be on asgardish steroids...NICE!!!!
I had the P5 before, loved it even when it was sedated.


----------



## Corbet

I'm having a hard time deciding if I should get the Asgard or the Valhalla. I currently only own low impedance headphones (Denon D2000s) but I'd like the possibility of driving higher impedance headphones down the line. Schiit's FAQ says the Asgard is more neutral and I'd much rather have a warmer sound.
   
  The only thing that worries me is overpowering my low impedance eadphones and not being able to touch the volume dial. Should I just get the Asgard and call it a day?


----------



## Koolpep

Hi.
   
  I have both the Asgard and the Valhalla, take the Asgard and call it a day. Except if you like the added lightshow of the tubes. Both sound magnificent to me.
   
  Cheers,
  R


----------



## bbradley

I just upgraded my SR125i's to HD600 and I'm really happy with the sound with this amp.  I don't have much to compare it too, but it's solid.  Now i'm looking for a set of closed.  Glad to see people are liking the Denon D2000's I might end up with those soon.


----------



## mopps

Hi,

Has anybody measured the headphone output impedance of the Asgard?


----------



## Jojomite

sounds like a gr8 amp! does anyone know how it matches up the burson ha-160?


----------



## Lorspeaker

my impression ....
  Burson is tall big sonorous,smooth slightly warm, strong sounding amp...like a father.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Asgard is fast, good seperation crisp, great slamm...like a young man..or brash young man.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





lorspeaker said:


> my impression ....
> Burson is tall big sonorous,smooth slightly warm, strong sounding amp...like a father.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, interesting analogy but I more or less agree with your opinion. Burson has more detail to my ears though.


----------



## raiser roofer

Just bought one to compliment my modded Grados. Hoping it's worth it!


----------



## Yuceka

Hey I am not sure what happened with the problem with the previous version of Asgards when another member here posted a video of his AKGs taking weird shapes when turning his Asgard on and off. Jason, do you take the early version of the amps back and put a relay (I don't remember the technical term)? I am in the process of obtaining an earlier version so I would like to know if it would pose a danger to my phones in any way. All hail the Schiit


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Yuceka,
   
  Yep, anyone who owns an Asgard and wants a muting relay installed can simply send it back to us, and we'll do it at no charge. Please contact us for an RA first, though, so we know why your Asgard came in.
   
  All the best,
  Jason


----------



## everlong

Hi Jason,
   
  For us that lives in Europe it cost alot to send it back to the US. Is it possible to get you to send us that muting relay and get a local hifi store to solder it in, or if you got knowledge do it yourselfe! Is it much job to solder in?
  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Yuceka,
> 
> Yep, anyone who owns an Asgard and wants a muting relay installed can simply send it back to us, and we'll do it at no charge. Please contact us for an RA first, though, so we know why your Asgard came in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zombie_X

Wouldn't it be the other way around though? Wouldn't some Sennheisers sound better on the Valhalla becasue they are high impedance and the Valhalla is an OTL design. IMO the K601 and K701 would sound much better on the Asgard and Lyr as they put out oodels of current while the Valhalla is aimed at voltage delivery? Now I remember when I had the K601 it sounded rather bloated and muddy on my WA3+ so I would think it would be the same for the Valhalla. Now if the Sennheisers/AKG's were low impedance it would be a different story. Not to sound like I am discrediting your statement but was just wondering.
   
  Now on my end I have a friend who is sending me his Lyr to try out and I'll report back when it arrives. I'am excited to see how it performs.
   
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Sennheiser's sound good on the Asgard, AKG's sound better on the Valhalla and particularly the Lyr, IMO.


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Wouldn't it be the other way around though? Wouldn't some Sennheisers sound better on the Valhalla becasue they are high impedance and the Valhalla is an OTL design. IMO the K601 and K701 would sound much better on the Asgard and Lyr as they put out oodels of current while the Valhalla is aimed at voltage delivery? Now I remember when I had the K601 it sounded rather bloated and muddy on my WA3+ so I would think it would be the same for the Lyr. Now if the Sennheisers/AKG's were low impedance it would be a different story. Not to sound like I am discrediting your statement but was just wondering.


 

 You're correct in theory, but in practice my impressions match kwkarth's as well.  My impressions are:
   
  HD800:  Asgard > Lyr > Valhalla
   
  K701:  Lyr >> Valhalla >> Asgard

 T1:  Valhalla >> Lyr >> Asgard
   
  For some reason, the Asgard really does work well with Sennheisers (or at least with the HD650 and HD800 that I tried), despite them having a 300-ohm impedance.  The Lyr works magic with the K701, making them sound better than on any other amp I've heard.  And as for the 600-ohm Beyerdynamic headphones, they behave much like you'd expect -- they definitely sound better on the OTL Valhalla than the other two Schiit amps.


----------



## Butler

Considering nicknaming my Asgard the AsGrill. I was made well aware that these run hot, not just warm, but hot- but dear lord do not leave a box of crayons on or anywhere near this thing.

I couldn't put my hand on it for more than 15 or so seconds. But that's fine with me, this thing is the deal of the century.

There is not a single thing about this amp, both in build and performance that doesn't ooze with quality. Excited for it's brother bifrost to hang out with it. Jason said it was fine to put the bifrost under the asgard, as long as it's not vice versa… so that should look sexy, me thinks.


----------



## SoulSyde

I just ordered some Schiit (in the form of an Asgard).  It appears they will be ready to ship some time next week.


----------



## vyyye

I'm considering (read: if I couldn't access this site I would probably just buy one instead of asking) the Asgard for my AH D2000. My current setup only has the Asus Xonar Essence ST which has a relatively weak amp, or so I gathered.
  Got a few questions though
   
  1: I'm on a (give or take) £200 budget, Asgard my best bet in that price range? They are well suited to the D2000 from what I read. The five year warranty is quite sexy as well.
  2: When I eventually want to upgrade my setup, reckon the Asgard will hold up for headphones in the 'next' price range, so to speak.
  Which leads me to 3: Will the difference between the ST built in amp and the Asgard be remarkable?


----------



## Defiant00

Ordered on the 17th, back when their site said they'd be shipping the week of the 23rd.
   
  Has anyone from around that time gotten a shipping notice, or are we all still waiting for them to start shipping again?


----------



## SoulSyde

I've been chatting with Jason.  They got swamped with backorders of the Asgard and Schiit.  Mine should be shipping today and I ordered about the same time as you.


----------



## Defiant00

Ah, thanks. Good to know that they're getting too many orders (at least vs not getting enough).


----------



## SoulSyde

Mine just shipped.  It should be soon for you my friend.


----------



## estreeter

Just shipped, eh ? I hope Schiit's shipping estimates are a little more optimistic than DigiZoids.


----------



## sling5s

I didn't think anything could pair better than the MAD EAR HD tube amp with the Grado RS1i but the Asgard to me sounds better, and for a third of the price. 
  The Asgard with Bifrost paired with my RS1i is just magic.  
   
  Thanks Jason.  You made my Grado RS1i really happy.


----------



## GarfLeonard

In anticipation of the Asgard's imminent arrival, what is the deal with the 1/8" to RCA plug? 
   
  I have an Audinst HUD-MX1 DAC/Amp and it has RCA out. Is it correct that the RCA out bypasses the amp portion? Would there be any benefit to ouput from the DAC 1/8" headphone jack (acting as a pre-amp I guess) and into the Asgard? 
   
  I know of only one possible benefit, I don't have to go out and buy an RCA interconnect!
   
  Thanks,
   
  Gary


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote: 





garfleonard said:


> In anticipation of the Asgard's imminent arrival, what is the deal with the 1/8" to RCA plug?


 
   
  Perhaps because the Asgard is their entry level headphone amp.  Everyone has some sort of source, be it iPod or laptop or desktop computer, that has a mini plug output.  It's a bit of a stretch nowadays to expect everyone to have a source with RCA output.  Read the About page on the Schiit web page.  They're aiming for Joe consumer who doesn't have any full size stereo components.


----------



## Marximus

Ordered mine today.  Looking forward to another heating source for my bedroom!


----------



## everlong

Guys, Whats your favourite headphone to the Asagard amp? And what type of music do you listen to?


----------



## Marximus

Kind of a stupid question, but is the power switch in the back the only means of powering it on?  That is, is the volume control just for volume and not for turning it on?


----------



## Defiant00

And mine's on its way! I'm looking forward to hearing how much better this makes my HD600s sound.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Kind of a stupid question, but is the power switch in the back the only means of powering it on?  That is, is the volume control just for volume and not for turning it on?


 


  That would be correct.
   
  And seriously, man!


----------



## mmayer167

Man! yea there is only one means of turning on the amp, its via the back panel switch. The volume knob is for volume only.
   
  M


----------



## Marximus

Okay, okay, okay *retreats to cave*.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Okay, okay, okay *retreats to cave*.


 


  ... only to find cave occupied by a large, very annoyed, black bear.


----------



## mmayer167

no hard feelings marximus!  you must just be excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and you should be, Asgard is worth being excited for!   
   
  M


----------



## Marximus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ... only to find cave occupied by a large, very annoyed, black bear.


 
  Uses Schiit Asgard of Mighty Amping +4 to defeat black bear.
  
  Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> no hard feelings marximus!  you must just be excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm pretty excited about it.  This is my first serious amp since I had the M-stage a year or two ago (it didn't do anything for me, so I sold it, although my setup may not have been optimal).  I like its simplicity, and I've had KILLER customer service so far.  I sent a couple emails to Jason with some questions about the Asgard yesterday morning at about 6, AND HE RESPONDED IN MINUTES.  AT 6:30 ON A SUNDAY MORNING.  That's just unheard of.  Ordered it this morning, and got the tracking number this afternoon.  Wednesday is shaping up to be a good day.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote: 





everlong said:


> Guys, Whats your favourite headphone to the Asagard amp? And what type of music do you listen to?


 


  My favorite matches with the Asgard are my Senn HD600/HD580 and my Grados SR60 and SR325is.  I've rediscovered my Senns again after getting the Asgard.  Makes them sound clear and lively.
   
  My general music preferences are in my profile.


----------



## mmayer167

^ good day indeed


----------



## StupidN00bie

I had my Schiit Asgrad for about a month and I used to bring in to work and listen to with with my Denons. This is a great amp and really does it job well.


----------



## dwinnert

So, I got my Asgard today and am really impressed with the build quality. And as a fan of Monoprice cables, I was also surprised to see a Monoprice RCA to stereo mini packed in.
   
  Been a big fan of Jason Stoddard and Sumo.....still have my Polaris amp that I have owned since 1986ish, and am glad to see his mark on current designs.


----------



## Nepenthe

Objectively: Is the Asgard considered potent enough to drive the HiFiMAN HE-500? Or must you spring for something more robust (such as the Lyr)?
   
  I don't listen at very high volume and don't listen to incredibly dynamic music. Recent orders: Three Mile Pilot, Ramona Falls, Secret Machines, Cloud Cult, Craig Wedren, Okkervil River.
  -----------------------------
  Subjectively: Is the Asgard considered a good sonic match for the HiFiMAN HE-500?
   
  I like a lot of quick detail and can handle sharp treble.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## SoulSyde

I got my Asgard this morning.  I was suprised by the size, being a little smaller than I was expecting, which is a good thing.
   
  Unfortunately, I had to make my way to work but I had about 15 minutes of listening time and I was very pleased with what I heard.  My DAC right now is an Audiotrak Dr. DAC Nano which is "meh" compared to the Nuforce HDP I used to own.  I'm hoping that a Bifrost (fed by mostly 320kbps/ALAC and my Oppo SACD player) will open up the soundstage a bit more than my current setup.
   
  That being said, the Asgard seems to pair very well with my Ultrasone Pro 750s.  The bass impact is jaw dropping and I am hearing pretty descent separation. 
   
  I have a feeling that I will be spending a significant amount of time in front of my iMac this evening with the Asgard in the midst of burn-in and a glass or two of Macallan.


----------



## GarfLeonard

Just got my Asgard at work, listening to the new Wish You Were Here 24/96 off the Immersion box set. 
   
  I am outputting from the DAC via RCA to the Asgard. As my DAC has a volume knob (it has an integrated amp), what should I set it the volume at, or does it make a difference? Keeping it curently at 50%, as I don't want somebody plugging into the DAC by accident and blowing out their eardrums or damaging headphones.


----------



## Yikes

As far as driving the HE-500's goes, I don't know, but the Asgard drives my HE-5LE's really well. Since I understand that the 500's are easier than the 5LE's to drive I'd bet that it'll drive the 500's well, but until you actually try the combination you won't know for sure. YMMV


----------



## Marximus

Just got mine. Initial impressions are...positive.  It's a lot more sprightly and nimble than my Denon receiver (and absolutely silent when no music is playing, a nice change).  It also makes me think it's fairly neutral, because I think I can get a better idea of how my uDAC-2 sounds; i.e., kind of bright and maybe a bit harsh.  I'm looking forward to receiving my E10 and seeing if that warms up things a bit.  But good separation and detail so far, and everything's very tight and clean.  Great soundstage.  I've got it in the vertical position, and it's kind of wobbly that way (but my desk isn't too solid).  It's warm to the touch, but not hot (I've only been using it for about half an hour, though).  So far so good!
  P.S.  I did receive it without the RCA cable, but I emailed Jason, and got a response within five minutes, and he's going to ship one to me.  Fortunately, I have other interconnects, so it's not a huge deal, but rather another testament to Schiit's phenomenal customer service.


----------



## dwinnert

So I hooked up the Asgard today.....very impressed.
   
  Just curious....I get a nice pop when turned off and on. Is this normal....I assume I have the one with the relay.


----------



## Nepenthe

Quote: 





yikes said:


> As far as driving the HE-500's goes, I don't know, but the Asgard drives my HE-5LE's really well. Since I understand that the 500's are easier than the 5LE's to drive I'd bet that it'll drive the 500's well, but until you actually try the combination you won't know for sure. YMMV


 
  Thank you!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





dwinnert said:


> So I hooked up the Asgard today.....very impressed.
> 
> Just curious....I get a nice pop when turned off and on. Is this normal....I assume I have a ew one with the relay.


 

 I believe it is, it does with mine.  I has also been mentioned earlier in this thread and other threads.  
   
  I would recommend unplugging your headphones before powering it down.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I believe it is, it does with mine.  I has also been mentioned earlier in this thread and other threads.
> 
> I would recommend unplugging your headphones before powering it down.


 


  I'll do that.....
   
  Just curious, then why was the relay added?


----------



## Marximus

More impressions:  Holy Schiit.  I have been doing my FA-003s (and pretty much every other headphone I plugged into the Denon receiver) a great disservice.  It's like a veil has been lifted from my music (and I never considered the Fischers to have a veil).  An eye-opening experience.  Now I'm concerned I'll have to go back to all those headphones I sold and try them out again with renewed ears.
  For those of you using a computer as your source, do you hear very quiet "electronic noise" coming from the amp?  It's very quiet, but when there's no music playing, I can hear little sounds which correspond to the things my computer is doing (like scrolling, processing, etc.).  It's not a deal-breaker, and on the whole the Asgard is a whole heck of a lot quieter than the Denon, but I've noticed it, all the same.  Overall, though, kudos to Jason and crew for making an awesome amp.  I just hope I don't lose my Schiit any time soon....


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





marximus said:


> More impressions:  Holy Schiit.  I have been doing my FA-003s (and pretty much every other headphone I plugged into the Denon receiver) a great disservice.  It's like a veil has been lifted from my music (and I never considered the Fischers to have a veil).  An eye-opening experience.  Now I'm concerned I'll have to go back to all those headphones I sold and try them out again with renewed ears.
> For those of you using a computer as your source, do you hear very quiet "electronic noise" coming from the amp?  It's very quiet, but when there's no music playing, I can hear little sounds which correspond to the things my computer is doing (like scrolling, processing, etc.).  It's not a deal-breaker, and on the whole the Asgard is a whole heck of a lot quieter than the Denon, but I've noticed it, all the same.  Overall, though, kudos to Jason and crew for making an awesome amp.  I just hope I don't lose my Schiit any time soon....


 

 I hear pure silence through my 2011 Mac mini > HRT MSII+ > Asgard. between tracks or when nothing is playing.


----------



## Marximus

Mine is coming from a uDAC-2, which is coming from an HP desktop.  It's pretty difficult to pick out, and I can't hear it on my HTF600s (the only other pair I've got at the moment), so it's not too big of a deal.  Waiting to see if the E10 will change things.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Mine is coming from a uDAC-2, which is coming from an HP desktop.  It's pretty difficult to pick out, and I can't hear it on my HTF600s (the only other pair I've got at the moment), so it's not too big of a deal.  Waiting to see if the E10 will change things.


 


  Might be a Mac vs PC thing. Before I am labeled a Mac fan.....I use PC's...Win 7 on all my daily computing, but use a Mac mini has my audio source at home. I will say when I listen to music on my Win 7 desktop at work, I hear all types of stuff, etc.


----------



## Marximus

I'll take it over the nasty hiss and clearly inferior quality of the Denon.


----------



## Marximus

Got an email from Jason saying I got the old owner's manual, which states that an adapter and the 1/8--RCA cable are included.  Apparently they've had too many failures with the products, though, so they're no longer included with the Asgard.  Just a heads-up for prospective buyers.


----------



## GarfLeonard

I just got mine today, it had both.  It was a nice thought to add them, but in all reality, I don't think I will ever plug my iphone into this.


----------



## Marximus

I like the 1/8"-to-RCA, though, because if the E10 ends up working out for me, it will be quite useful (only 1/8" available on the E10, as opposed to RCA on my current uDAC-2).  The fewer cables and adapters needed to connect the two, the better.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Got an email from Jason saying I got the old owner's manual, which states that an adapter and the 1/8--RCA cable are included.  Apparently they've had too many failures with the products, though, so they're no longer included with the Asgard.  Just a heads-up for prospective buyers.


 


  What number is your Asgard?, mine is 931.....


----------



## Marximus

I'm 919.  Pretty close.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote: 





marximus said:


> More impressions:  Holy Schiit.  I have been doing my FA-003s (and pretty much every other headphone I plugged into the Denon receiver) a great disservice.  It's like a veil has been lifted from my music (and I never considered the Fischers to have a veil).  An eye-opening experience.  Now I'm concerned I'll have to go back to all those headphones I sold and try them out again with renewed ears.
> For those of you using a computer as your source, do you hear very quiet "electronic noise" coming from the amp?  It's very quiet, but when there's no music playing, I can hear little sounds which correspond to the things my computer is doing (like scrolling, processing, etc.).  It's not a deal-breaker, and on the whole the Asgard is a whole heck of a lot quieter than the Denon, but I've noticed it, all the same.  Overall, though, kudos to Jason and crew for making an awesome amp.  I just hope I don't lose my Schiit any time soon....


 
   
  Try plugging your USB DAC in different ports on the computer.  Try the inconvenient ports on the back of the computer rather than the convenient ports on the front.  The ports on the front are often all shared on the same USB bus and are also likely on a hub.  The ports on the back are more likely to be on separate USB buses.  You don't want your audio device to be on the same USB bus as other devices.  Otherwise you can get that exact "electronic noise" you are describing.
   
  Another option, if the above doesn't work out, is to add a USB expansion card in the computer and dedicate that card to just your USB DAC.  USB 2.0 expansion cards can be had for under $20 even at BestBuy.  That will guarantee that your DAC is on its own bus with no hub and is not sharing resources or interference with your mouse, keyboard, web cam, or other USB devices.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





dwinnert said:


> Might be a Mac vs PC thing. Before I am labeled a Mac fan.....I use PC's...Win 7 on all my daily computing, but use a Mac mini has my audio source at home. I will say when I listen to music on my Win 7 desktop at work, I hear all types of stuff, etc.


 
   
  I'm using a 27" iMac with an ESI/Audiotrak Dr. DAC Nano as the source and I am hearing a similar noise from 11 o'clock-on.  However, I don't think I have a great ground in that part of the house and I suspect that is the problem.


----------



## Marximus

I'm plugged into the most inconvenient spot in the back. But I'll look into the expansion thingy. I'm just chuffed to bits about the sound quality as is, so I'm in no rush to spend more money.


----------



## SoulSyde

I as well.  It's an amazing amp for the money.  I may go the "tube" route down the road, but I don't see myself ever parting with this amp.  (Dare I say that Schiit could probably charge more for this level of performance?)


----------



## Alypius

New guy here, I'd just like to thank everyone who's posted here. This is my first foray into headphones and reading about everyone's experiences has really helped me decide on what gear to get!
   
  I'm about a week or two away from pulling the trigger on a set of Beyer DT-990/600's along with a Fiio D3 DAC and an Asgard. I could be persuaded to go the Valhalla route (or a 250 Ohm can), but I think this is a good place to start. At home, I listen on a set of Klipsch KLF-30 speakers and refuse to give them up (though they're now in my office, since SWMBO has decreed they're too large. They've been succeeded by a set of Def Tech Mythos STS.) I love the Klipsch sound on everything I listen to, which is almost literally everything except country and rap. From what I've read, the 990 and Asgard will be pretty darn close. I'm also limited on sources for the next year (xbox and FLAC from my laptop via s/pdif) since I'm overseas. Had to leave the Oppo at home.  Anybody disagree with my picks?
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## SoulSyde

Others may disagree, but I wouldn't upgrade to the Valhalla just yet.  The only weak link in your equipment chain would be the D3.  Just remember that your DAC is your source.  Garbage in garbage out (not that the D3 is garbage of course).  I would recommend some of the cheaper NuForce offerings or the HRT Music Streamer before the D3.  Don't get me wrong, the D3 is a good DAC for the price and I am certainly a fan of FiiO products but it would be outclassed by the headphones and amp you are looking to pair it with.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote: 





alypius said:


> New guy here, I'd just like to thank everyone who's posted here. This is my first foray into headphones and reading about everyone's experiences has really helped me decide on what gear to get!
> 
> I'm about a week or two away from pulling the trigger on a set of Beyer DT-990/600's along with a Fiio D3 DAC and an Asgard. I could be persuaded to go the Valhalla route (or a 250 Ohm can), but I think this is a good place to start. At home, I listen on a set of Klipsch KLF-30 speakers and refuse to give them up (though they're now in my office, since SWMBO has decreed they're too large. They've been succeeded by a set of Def Tech Mythos STS.) I love the Klipsch sound on everything I listen to, which is almost literally everything except country and rap. From what I've read, the 990 and Asgard will be pretty darn close. I'm also limited on sources for the next year (xbox and FLAC from my laptop via s/pdif) since I'm overseas. Had to leave the Oppo at home.  Anybody disagree with my picks?
> 
> Thanks again!


 

  
  The Schiit amps are good.  I've not tried a 600 ohm beyer with the Asgard.  I'm not sure what that would be like.  I'd be a bit cautious though with the DT990.  It has a peaky treble. Hard cymbal hits can nail you in the ear.  Piercing like an ice pick.  Classical music though can be a nice match with the DT990.  So it all depends.  And everyones ears are different.  Peaks that are piercing for one person may not be piercing for someone else.  Try to demo the Beyers first if you can.  Or buy from someplace you can return if they aren't your thing.  You may need to try a couple of different headphones before you find one that suits you.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Others may disagree, but I wouldn't upgrade to the Valhalla just yet.  The only weak link in your equipment chain would be the D3.  Just remember that your DAC is your source.  Garbage in garbage out (not that the D3 is garbage of course).  I would recommend some of the cheaper NuForce offerings or the HRT Music Streamer before the D3.  Don't get me wrong, the D3 is a good DAC for the price and I am certainly a fan of FiiO products but it would be outclassed by the headphones and amp you are looking to pair it with.


 


  +1 - the MS II gets overlooked amid the incredible wave of new product that has been released in 2011, but it remains a good option for the money. If you dont like the form factor, consider the Yulong D100 or HUD MX-1, but the D3 is a considerable step down from all of the aforementioned. Headfonia continually compares new DACs to these 'old favourites' and they seem to hold up very well despite all the buzzword-compliant kit coming down the pike.


----------



## SoulSyde

The Yulong D100 and HUD MX-1 are also good recommendations.
   
  estreeter and I agree on something!?  I'm feeling warm and fuzzy all over.  Oh wait, that's just the heat that my Asgard produces... forget it.


----------



## SoulSyde

On an OT note: I noticed a while ago that you own the ATH-AD900.  I'm looking for a really spacious headphone and don't care too much about bass response for those cans.  Any recommendations on the AD900 vs K701/Q701?


----------



## estreeter

I cant comment on the Q701 - I've never heard it - but people I trust (ie non-FOTMers) rank it very highly. I am currently tossing up between DT880 and Q701, so it never ends - I love the even-handed way the AD900 renders most of my music, but I dont know that they are in the same class as the other two for _uber_-detail retrieval. You will find 180-degree conflicting views on the Beyers/AKGs, but I dont know too many people who have spent a week or more with the AD900 and not been converted - some will want more bass, and some complain that the soundstage is unnaturally wide, but they remain my favourite all-rounders to date.
   
  If I can try to put all this within the context of the thread, I seem to recall that the Asgard was intended for lower-impedance cans, yes ? If so, that would *theoretically* make it a better fit with the AD900 than the other two, but I haven't heard that particular combination so I cant comment further. BTW, anyone who tells you that '32-ohm cans don't benefit from amping' probably has cloth ears or an extremely competent source/HO.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ...and some complain that the soundstage is unnaturally wide...
> 
> If I can try to put all this within the context of the thread, I seem to recall that the Asgard was intended for lower-impedance cans, yes ? If so, that would *theoretically* make it a better fit with the AD900 than the other two, but I haven't heard that particular combination so I cant comment further. BTW, anyone who tells you that '32-ohm cans don't benefit from amping' probably has cloth ears or an extremely competent source/HO.


 


  An unnaturally wide soundstage is exactly what I am looking for.  They would be to complement my Pro 750s in that regard.  Some music (i.e. Radiohead) do very well with large soundstage headphones.
   
  To your point about the Asgard and low impedance headphones, Jude made a comment to that effect a while back but I do not necessarily believe it to be gospel.  It may not drive a pair of HE-5 headphones with the same authority as a Dark Star, but it can handle 600 Ohm Beyers.  Schiit even states the range as upwards of 600 Ohm.
   
  Lastly, I agree with your last comment as well.  The amount of Ohms doesn't necessarily indicate whether amping is necessary or not.  There are so many other factors in play.  To amp or not to amp is mostly based on convenience.


----------



## mmayer167

Hey soulsyde, i was reading your post and had to comment. I have had the 702, 880 600ohm, and ad900. the 702 was a long time ago and it wasn't quite my style but the ad900 and 880 were really nice. I had the ad900 and the 880 together for about a week and can tell you the bass is more tactful on the 880, mids are glorious on the ad900, the flatter can is the 880 but the more relaxing spacious liquid happy phone is definitly the ad900. I had the asgard, but inbetween all these cans haha... i did have a k601 while i had the asgard and that combo was not so good. but hd600 and asgard was magical no mistaking that. 
   
  M


----------



## SoulSyde

Thanks mmayer167, you have officially sealed the deal for my next set of headphones... the AD900s.


----------



## mmayer167

ha i didn't mean to do that, i guess reading back i hyped the ad900 a bit. the 702 wasn't involving enough for me but had nice soundstage, the 880 was awesome but my modded t50 ended up beating them, and the ad900 i had before the 880 and i sold the ad900 because the impact just wasn't there for me. So if you want the ad900 for the awesome mids, soundstage, overall relaxed engauging sound then yea the ad900 is your can. the ad900 is not bass shy imo but lacks impact. what bass is there is great bass. 
   
  M


----------



## SoulSyde

Thanks for the clarification, but I've owned fairly linear full-size headphones before (HD600) and I'm looking for something less natural and more spacial.  For referencing I'll probably stick with my SE535s for the moment.  You've been a help and have confirmed much of what estreeter said.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> hd600 and asgard was magical no mistaking that.
> 
> M


 

 Did you try the mod for the HD580/HD600 ? Seems like you need to remove a lot of the material between the drivers and your ears - I did something similar with my Grados about 6 months ago and the effect definitely isnt placebo.


----------



## mmayer167

I did not  sort of wish i still had the hd600! 
   
  M


----------



## Marximus

Okay, so I was doing some experimenting with the Asgard and my two DACs, and when I switched from the uDAC-2 to the E10, I noticed the computerish noises became more pronounced.  So it's an issue with the E10, right?  WRONG.  For kicks, I plugged my headphones straight into the E10, and voila!--all the noise is gone!  No noise whatsoever.  So it's an issue with the Asgard.  Weird....


----------



## mmayer167

not all usb ports are created equal, try different ports...
   
  M


----------



## Marximus

I suppose I should clarify.  I suppose it's not necessarily a "problem" with the Asgard.  It could be just that it's such a resolving amp that everything coming from the source gets transmitted to the amp.


----------



## Marximus

I bought a USB extension card, but it didn't fit with my system, so I had to special order one.  I just got AKG K400s, and they need some more juice than the Fischers, and as the volume on the Asgard increases, the noise gets louder, too.  It sucks.  I really like this amp, but it does seem kind of weird that the amp picks it up, but the E10 is dead silent.


----------



## SoulSyde

Is your laptop plugged into the wall when you are using the Asgard?
   
  Did you try using the Asgard in another room in the house to see if that socket has a bad ground?
   
  Did you try the Asgard & E10 combination with a different computer?
   
  Do you have the volume on your PC and your software to 100%?
   
  Does the Asgard produce the same sound when it is not connected to the source?


----------



## Marximus

I have a desktop.  It (and everything else) is on a powerstrip, which is plugged into the wall.  I might try running the amp straight into the wall.  I don't have another computer with which to try the combo.  Software volume is full.  I haven't checked whether the amp is quiet by itself.  Will report back.


----------



## mmayer167

^ ditto, great suggestions.
   
  If you have win 7 right click your speaker icon and select playback devices. Select properties for your device that your using with the asgard and then go to levels tab and adjust the volume there to 100 percent.
   
  M


----------



## Marximus

I moved the amp plug to the wall.  Didn't do anything.  The amp is completely silent when not plugged into the source.
  Edit 1:  The volume for the E10 is 100%.
  Edit 2:  I will say, however, that despite this unpleasantness, I'm really enjoying these K400s!


----------



## SoulSyde

From what point on the volume dial is the sound noticeable?  (i.e. 10 o'clock, 1 o'clock, etc.)


----------



## Marximus

Looks like about 10:45-11 that it starts to be noticeable.  That's on the K400s, though, which are way open.  For the FA-003s, it's about 9:30.


----------



## SoulSyde

OK, I notice it as well when dead quiet, but I never need to turn mine up that high with my Pro 750s.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Is it only when moving the mouse that you get the noise?  Does it happen if there is something moving on the screen, something that would make use of video acceleration?  There's a slight possibility that it could be related to the onboard video.  Onboard video uses part of the system memory for video memory.  Sometimes that bit of memory sharing can cause problems for things like USB or FireWire audio.
   
  If you get the suspicion that the problem occurs due to video activity then you can chase that tiger.  Hopefully not.


----------



## Marximus

It's not moving the mouse itself; it's scrolling up and down.  And there's more noise than that, too; it's some, I don't know, electronic processing type noise, like a quiet buzzing (not to be confused with a hiss).  Another weird thing is that it's only noticeable when music isn't playing, and then as soon as another song starts, it's gone.


----------



## SoulSyde

^That describes what I am also hearing to a "t."
   
  I'm using a 2011 iMac with OSX 10.6.
   
   
   
*EDIT: *I just tried connecting my iPod Classic to the Asgard via LOD and found no such noise, it's definitely DAC related.  Is this a common DAC problem or only indicative of inexpensive DACs like the E10, Dr. DAC Nano and the like?


----------



## Marximus

I have no experience with higher end DACs.  Perhaps somebody with a better DAC can tell us whether they've got sound issues.


----------



## SoulSyde

I just tried a different source (my iBasso D6) instead of the Dr. DAC Nano and I still heard the same computer/blip/buzz/fuzz noise at about 11 o'clock.  It's not enough of a problem to make me a sad Head-Fi'er because I never ever move the volume pot that high, but I would like to know if it is possible to correct this issue.  (OCD kicking in again)


----------



## Marximus

I just tried my "other" amp, a Dayton DTA-100a.  I sold my Denon receiver, so I needed something to power my speakers.  It happens to have a headphone jack, as well.  The headphone amp section is kind of meh, but I tested both my headphones (dial all the way up, no music playing), and apart from some hiss which is inherent to the Dayton, I heard no "computer" noise.  I'm inclined to think now that it's the Asgard which is causing the issues.  Grr! 
  Your Ultrasones must be pretty sensitive/efficient, because I have the Fischers at about 10:30, and the AKGs at almost noon.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





marximus said:


> I just tried my "other" amp, a Dayton DTA-100a.  I sold my Denon receiver, so I needed something to power my speakers.  It happens to have a headphone jack, as well.  The headphone amp section is kind of meh, but I tested both my headphones (dial all the way up, no music playing), and apart from some hiss which is inherent to the Dayton, I heard no "computer" noise.  I'm inclined to think now that it's the Asgard which is causing the issues.  Grr!
> Your Ultrasones must be pretty sensitive/efficient, because I have the Fischers at about 10:30, and the AKGs at almost noon.


 

 Contact Schiit.....great customer service.....
   
  My Asgard is dead silent between tracks and between albums.


----------



## Marximus

I might just return it.  I switched back and forth between it and my E10 probably 15 or 20 times, and (feel free to brand me a heretic) I couldn't really discern any appreciable difference between the two.  The Asgard may have made things slightly richer, but that's about it.


----------



## rroseperry

No computer noise here with the Asgard, but I'm running it out of an Xonar STX sound card.


----------



## SoulSyde

@Marximus, I really don't think the issue we are experiencing is the fault of the Asgard.  I will elaborate more later, but I did some testing that involved several cable variations, a second computer, and 2 different DACs.  I think it may be a grounding issue, but I shot an e-mail to Jason at Schiit for some advice.  I will get back to you with an update once I hear back from him.


----------



## dwinnert

I have to say that the Asgard is a beautiful piece of mechanical art, and knowing the history of the designers, the innards equally so. Once the amp settles in temp wise, it is amazingly transparent and really opens up the music. IMHO, Schiit could, with the designers provenance, sell the Asgard for a $1,000.


----------



## Nepenthe

I've heard this noise in a variety of different setups, computers, soundcard vs. onboard audio, different headphones, amped and unamped, for over a decade.
   
  Granted if I had a really good soundcard / DAC or something, which I've never had, I'd be a little more disappointed, but honestly it's always or usually been there. I don't pay it much attention. I'm listening right now at work with a horrible HP business PC, alternating between CDs and some OCRemix MP3s, with ATH-M50Ss and my Cute Beyond amp. If I pause the music and move the mouse around or scroll, I can hear a faint little hum or cycling sound. Almost like a little motor sound.
   
  I just chock it up as another reason listening at home is better -- less ambient noise, Marantz CDP, no quirky buzzes, etc.


----------



## SoulSyde

Well said.  I do have to put this all in perspective.


----------



## Marximus

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> @Marximus, I really don't think the issue we are experiencing is the fault of the Asgard.  I will elaborate more later, but I did some testing that involved several cable variations, a second computer, and 2 different DACs.  I think it may be a grounding issue, but I shot an e-mail to Jason at Schiit for some advice.  I will get back to you with an update once I hear back from him.


 

 Roger.  Thanks for spearheading that.  I still might just return it.  It's difficult to justify keeping something that costs $250 when I receive a similar amount of satisfaction from something that costs $80.


----------



## Marximus

I had the E10 connected to the Asgard via three different cables (to adapt from 1/8" to RCA), and I bought a new cable with the appropriate adapter, so now it's only one cable.  That seems to have quieted some of the noise.  I might be getting sick, though, and my hearing is kind of wonky.


----------



## SoulSyde

Here is my correspondence with Jason at Schiit (with his permission).
   
   
   
*My e-mail to Jason:*
   
I'm having a small and possibly unique problem with the Asgard at the moment.  With my Ultrasone Pro 750s I am noticing an odd computer/blip/fuzz noise from about 11 o'clock-on.  I don't need to run the amp that high with these headphones but what concerns me are future purchases.  With less sensitive headphones, where I need to push the amp harder, it will likely become more noticeable.
   
The noise is not present with my external CD player or iPod attached via RCA.  It's only via USB (tested with two DACs) and only on my desktop iMac.  The noise is not present with my laptop.  I've tried different USB cables as well in the hopes of it being a shielding issue.
   
I think I may have a ground loop or a bad ground in the room my equipment is in.  I don't necessarily think the Asgard is at fault here, but I'm looking for a little advice.  What are your thoughts?
   
Thanks!
Phil
   
   
   
*Jason's reply to me:*
   
Yep, it's most likely a noisy ground from the computer, which could be coming through the ground planes of the DACs you tested, if they are not isolated from the computer ground. The Asgard has huge bandwidth, so, sometimes it will amplify high-frequency ground noise that comes its way--which can come crashing down into the audio band as (audible) crud.
   
A ground loop isolator might help, depending on its effective bandwidth, but other than that, you're looking at changing the source. Sorry to say that, it sounds like such a cliche.


----------



## Marximus

Okay, cool.  I don't plan on changing my source, so I'll probably just return it.  No big deal.  It's actually a tolerable sound, but to my ears the E10 is very competitive.


----------



## Grado77

--------------


----------



## raiser roofer

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> No computer noise here with the Asgard, but I'm running it out of an Xonar STX sound card.


 

 I too have this amp hooked up to a Xonar STX, and I very much get the noise.


----------



## rroseperry

raiser roofer said:


> I too have this amp hooked up to a Xonar STX, and I very much get the noise.




huh, I've haven't had the problem.


----------



## SoulSyde

Update: I got a pair of Fostex T50RPs for my birthday yesterday and I do not experience the noise under any normal listening conditions.  Given, these headphones require a little more juice than my Pro 750s (I have to run them at 11 o'clock for normal listening), but the "computer" noise is not present even well past acceptable listening levels.  I'm still very pleased with the Asgard!


----------



## Meloncoly

I am using this combination as well and it is completely silent with all my headphones. It was silent before and after I changed the opamps.
   
  On a side note, I didn't know that this amp could get so hot. I actually bought a laptop cooler meant for netbooks and an additional USB external fan from Thermaltake to cool it. So far it is only lukewarm/semi-cold to the touch. I have one 80mm fan on the bottom of the amp, and one resting on the top grill opening blowing cool air in. If you're paranoid about the heat, it's definitely a viable solution.
  
  Quote: 





raiser roofer said:


> I too have this amp hooked up to a Xonar STX, and I very much get the noise.


----------



## Butler

meloncoly said:


> I am using this combination as well and it is completely silent with all my headphones. It was silent before and after I changed the opamps.
> 
> On a side note, I didn't know that this amp could get so hot. I actually bought a laptop cooler meant for netbooks and an additional USB external fan from Thermaltake to cool it. So far it is only lukewarm/semi-cold to the touch. I have one 80mm fan on the bottom of the amp, and one resting on the top grill opening blowing cool air in. If you're paranoid about the heat, it's definitely a viable solution.




The amp is capable of getting quite hot. Not warm. Hot. But between the website and user's manual, I can't say that you weren't warned. 

The asGRILL's case is a wonderful heatsink, and you can bet your bottom that the fine folks at schiitt stress tested the dung out of this thing. 



grado77 said:


> Well, I just ordered one...........hope it pairs well with Grado PS500............should be an interesting compare to my LD I+..........




This amp supposedly does amazing things with low impedance headphones like Grados and Audio Technicas. I have no complaints and it's been a few months.


----------



## ex0du5

Any word on how this pairs with AKG K701s?
   
  My other contender is the Burson HA-160, but obviously this is a much more attractive buy since it's so much cheaper.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





ex0du5 said:


> Any word on how this pairs with AKG K701s?
> 
> My other contender is the Burson HA-160, but obviously this is a much more attractive buy since it's so much cheaper.


 

 My opinion of the K701/Asgard at least: http://www.head-fi.org/t/531228/review-schiit-audio-asgard-avenson-audio-headphone-amp
   
  I know this looks like a classic case of "recommending something you haven't heard" but I'd be more inclined to suggest Schiit's Valhalla (which I haven't heard admittedly) over the Asgard for driving the K701, for two reasons: (1) OTL tube amps tend to be good amps for headphones like the K701 - i.e., inefficient headphones, and (2) the K701 tends to sound better on tube or hybrid amps than it does solid-state, in my experience.


----------



## thenorwegian

Got the schiit asgard myself this week, and I'm *almost* happy with it. When I turn the volume up, there's some slight background noise, but that's not the asgard's fault. Removing the RCA cables makes it dead silent without noise, so the noise is coming from my source (xonar essence stx via denon rcd-m38). But what is the asgard's fault is a loud *CLICK* in the headphones when I turn it on and off :-/ Which is a shame, because everything else about it (the sound you're getting, and that you can heat an entire room with it ) is very nice.


----------



## ex0du5

Quote: 





asr said:


> My opinion of the K701/Asgard at least: http://www.head-fi.org/t/531228/review-schiit-audio-asgard-avenson-audio-headphone-amp
> 
> I know this looks like a classic case of "recommending something you haven't heard" but I'd be more inclined to suggest Schiit's Valhalla (which I haven't heard admittedly) over the Asgard for driving the K701, for two reasons: (1) OTL tube amps tend to be good amps for headphones like the K701 - i.e., inefficient headphones, and (2) the K701 tends to sound better on tube or hybrid amps than it does solid-state, in my experience.


 


  Thanks for the input. I ended up ordering myself a Burson HA-160 (yeah, a completely different price bracket, I know).


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





thenorwegian said:


> Got the schiit asgard myself this week, and I'm *almost* happy with it. When I turn the volume up, there's some slight background noise, but that's not the asgard's fault. Removing the RCA cables makes it dead silent without noise, so the noise is coming from my source (xonar essence stx via denon rcd-m38). But what is the asgard's fault is a loud *CLICK* in the headphones when I turn it on and off :-/ Which is a shame, because everything else about it (the sound you're getting, and that you can heat an entire room with it ) is very nice.


 


  Just plug your phones in after you power it on and unplug before powering it off if it bothers you (I do just to be safe). Schiit has said that they've heard zero reports of the Asgard blowing headphones though.
   
  Incidentally, mine also occasionally makes a fairly loud pop from the chassis as it heats up. Once I determined it wasn't through the headphones I decided it doesn't bother me, but I guess that's a potential drawback of the chassis being the heat sink.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Just plug your phones in after you power it on and unplug before powering it off if it bothers you (I do just to be safe). Schiit has said that they've heard zero reports of the Asgard blowing headphones though.
> 
> Incidentally, mine also occasionally makes a fairly loud pop from the chassis as it heats up. Once I determined it wasn't through the headphones I decided it doesn't bother me, but I guess that's a potential drawback of the chassis being the heat sink.


 


  Sounds like one of the screws is not tightened enough......mine has never popped.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





dwinnert said:


> Sounds like one of the screws is not tightened enough......mine has never popped.


 


  Good point, I'll have to check that.


----------



## Grado77

----------------


----------



## Destroysall

Only about 40 pages later, I wanted to know if you considered the Asgard a worthy contestant to the Apogee Duet (1 or 2)'s Headphone Amp?  I plan to grab a Duet for editing, but I also wanted to grab the Schiit Bifrost and the Schiit Asgard so I was curious to hear about the sound quality.
   
  Much appreciated!
  Quote: 





scs999 said:


> x2
> 
> I have used the HD600's [with Cardas cables] extensively for digitizing my LP collection with a high quality analog front-end [VPI turntable and Audio Research PH-2 phono preamp] for several years with a variety of audio interfaces [MOTU 828 mk2, Presonus FireBox and now Apogee Duet] using the built-in headphone amps in the interfaces for monitoring & playback.
> 
> ...


----------



## Destroysall

Meloncoly, is it possible to see pics of that?  I'm just curious as to seeing how it looks with a notebook cooler.  Weird curiosity, I know. Lol.
   
  Now a question, does it impact the sound at all?  Like any fan noise or anything?
  Quote: 





scs999 said:


> x2
> 
> I have used the HD600's [with Cardas cables] extensively for digitizing my LP collection with a high quality analog front-end [VPI turntable and Audio Research PH-2 phono preamp] for several years with a variety of audio interfaces [MOTU 828 mk2, Presonus FireBox and now Apogee Duet] using the built-in headphone amps in the interfaces for monitoring & playback.
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





meloncoly said:


> I am using this combination as well and it is completely silent with all my headphones. It was silent before and after I changed the opamps.
> 
> On a side note, I didn't know that this amp could get so hot. I actually bought a laptop cooler meant for netbooks and an additional USB external fan from Thermaltake to cool it. So far it is only lukewarm/semi-cold to the touch. I have one 80mm fan on the bottom of the amp, and one resting on the top grill opening blowing cool air in. If you're paranoid about the heat, it's definitely a viable solution.


----------



## localmotion411

Beautiful amp and great price too!


----------



## nonaudiofobiac

I'm getting my HD650's any day now, and I'm tied between Little Dot MK V and the Asgard. I just want a solid state amp that compliments my 650 cans well. These two are similar in price, but which one is probably the best buy?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





nonaudiofobiac said:


> I'm getting my HD650's any day now, and I'm tied between Little Dot MK V and the Asgard. I just want a solid state amp that compliments my 650 cans well. These two are similar in price, but which one is probably the best buy?


 


  Asgard, especially if you live in the States.


----------



## nonaudiofobiac

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Asgard, especially if you live in the States.


 


  Thank you. I do not, but I'll probably still go for it. So it does drive the 650's well despite their fairly high impedence?


----------



## Destroysall

Yes, it does.  The Asgard, as Schiit themselves state, seems to love both Sennheiser and Grado.  Many reviewers have backed up such statement.
  Quote: 





nonaudiofobiac said:


> Thank you. I do not, but I'll probably still go for it. So it does drive the 650's well despite their fairly high impedence?


----------



## dwinnert

This thing needs to run for an hour+....then it just flows. When I first turn it on, I am not that impressed...little harsh and distant. But once she gets nice and toasty.....she sounds fantastic.


----------



## Bee inthe Attic

can anyone tell me the size of the headphone jack??


----------



## hodgjy

1/4"


----------



## jl123

I'm so tempted...
   
  Looks like Apple's new iAmp Headphone Amplifier!


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





marximus said:


> I might just return it.  I switched back and forth between it and my E10 probably 15 or 20 times, and (feel free to brand me a heretic) I couldn't really discern any appreciable difference between the two.  The Asgard may have made things slightly richer, but that's about it.


 


  Hmmmm.
   
  I was considering the Asgard but this comment has me thinking twice.
   
  I remember going through the same thing a few years back when I 'upgraded' a MisterX Pimeta with a Corda Headfive. The differences were so slight I regretted spending twice the money almost instantly. It's like I forced myself to like the Headfive more because it was bigger and more expensive.
   
  Are there any other users with both the E10/Asgard who can do an unbiased honest comparison?


----------



## sonitus mirus

Quote: 





dwinnert said:


> This thing needs to run for an hour+....then it just flows. When I first turn it on, I am not that impressed...little harsh and distant. But once she gets nice and toasty.....she sounds fantastic.


 

 I was waiting for this thread to make its way to the front page again so I could comment on a similar observation.  Somewhere between 1-2 hours, the sound really does seem to change for the better.  The change is not immediate, it is a gradual shift over time, but if I go back and play some earlier tracks in my playlist during a listening session, it really does seem like 2 different amps were used.
   
  Unfortunately I'm not really good at being able to describe the difference in what I hear, even with the glossary of terms in front of me. 
   
  A bit more of this:
   
*Lush (2)* - A "lush" sound has a sense of warmth and fullness. Notes are more authoritative and have a sense of life about them. It is a sound free of any sibilance or brightness. It does not mean colored, however. It is an open and inviting sound enveloping the listener into its soundstage. (source: unkown headfier)

 And a decrease of this:
   
*Aggressive* - Forward and bright sonic character.
   
   
  Between the increase in transparency and the relaxed aggression, it sounds different.  I listened with the same headphones using the NuForce Icon HDP for several months, and never experienced this change.  Also, I listen for hours at a stretch using my HeadRoom Micro Amp at work, and I never noticed this with that amp, either.  I would think that if this was simply my ears adjusting after some time, this sound change would have certainly occured with a different amp.
   
  Glad to hear I am not the only person that has experienced this with the Asgard.


----------



## Arion

I am considering this or the Valhalla for a pair of Ultrasone Pro 2900's and was wondering what you guys think would be better for the 2900 and how the Asgard sounds with Electronic music? And would you consider this a "fast" amp?
  Thanks,
  Arion


----------



## Extra

Hey everyone, silly question here, but I'm lost. How do I bypass my computer's built in soundcard while using the Asgard with it? I'm new to home headphone amps.


----------



## hodgjy

One nice way to do it is get a USB D/A converter.  Run a USB cable from your computer to the D/A converter, and then another from the D/A converter to the amp.  Since the songs on your computer are in digital format, somewhere in the chain the digital code needs to get converted to analog before being amplified into your headphones.  Sound cards have D/A converters, but they are not the best and pick up internal noise from the computer.  The USB D/A converter is a great solution.
  
  Quote: 





extra said:


> Hey everyone, silly question here, but I'm lost. How do I bypass my computer's built in soundcard while using the Asgard with it? I'm new to home headphone amps.


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





extra said:


> Hey everyone, silly question here, but I'm lost. How do I bypass my computer's built in soundcard while using the Asgard with it? I'm new to home headphone amps.


 


   
  Yup you need a DAC (digital-analog-converter).  USB is the most common with computers.  Macs have optical outputs too.


----------



## Extra

Thanks. Have any reccomendations? I can spend up to 200$, though I'll go a bit higher if there's something great at 250$


----------



## IIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Quote: 





lextek said:


> Yup you need a DAC (digital-analog-converter).  USB is the most common with computers.  Macs have optical outputs too.


 


  I heard you don't need to spend more than $100 to get a good DAC is this true? 
   
  I hear about Fiio E7 E11 E17 E19 E9 E8 E848u589356y03489 EEEEEEEEEEE alot. Does Fiio make best DAC?
   
  And will one DAC go with all amps if I wanted to have a DAC that would last through $200 - $1000 headphones and amps.


----------



## hodgjy

Many people like this: http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HRTMSII in your price range.
  
  Quote: 





extra said:


> Thanks. Have any reccomendations? I can spend up to 200$, though I'll go a bit higher if there's something great at 250$


----------



## hodgjy

FiiO is good for its price range and market.  There are other options out there that some find more appealing, but overall FiiO isn't bad in the <$300 bracket.
  
  Quote: 





iiiiiiiiiiiiiii said:


> I heard you don't need to spend more than $100 to get a good DAC is this true?
> 
> I hear about Fiio E7 E11 E17 E19 E9 E8 E848u589356y03489 EEEEEEEEEEE alot. Does Fiio make best DAC?
> 
> And will one DAC go with all amps if I wanted to have a DAC that would last through $200 - $1000 headphones and amps.


----------



## Extra

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Many people like this: http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=HRTMSII in your price range.


 

 Thanks again, looks like that will be my next purchase.


----------



## hodgjy

No problem.  Let us know how you like it through your Asgard!
  
  Quote: 





extra said:


> Thanks again, looks like that will be my next purchase.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





iiiiiiiiiiiiiii said:


> I heard you don't need to spend more than $100 to get a good DAC is this true?
> 
> I hear about Fiio E7 E11 E17 E19 E9 E8 E848u589356y03489 EEEEEEEEEEE alot. Does Fiio make best DAC?
> 
> And will one DAC go with all amps if I wanted to have a DAC that would last through $200 - $1000 headphones and amps.


 

 Yes but do consider that the E7/E17 need an adapter to send a lineout signal to the Asgard. Otherwise you'll be using the amped signal through the headphone out. If you don't need a (trans)portable amp, best get a DAC with less compromises on the design. The statement that you don't need to spend a lot to get a good DAC isn't absolute - it simply applies to getting a good DAC chip, but the implementation depending on your downstream components might have audible differences. First a DAC still has an analog output section, and second, because of that it needs a good power supply, rather than just the USB feeding 5v to it. I had the Superpro707 before and it sounds better through the USB input - not because in theory that's better than SPDIF (but I'm not saying it's audibly inferior), but because it helps the power supply. The one that ships with it supplies just enough to make it run; the added 5v of juice for the DAC and receiver chips leaves the 14v power brick to handle just the analog output opamps.
   
  This doesn't mean you always have to spend more; on the contrary the trade-off might be that you won't pay for a battery or headphone amp. Look up the Superpro707 (about $100), which is OK since you'll use the USB input; the Musical Fidelity V-DAC, or the Lite DAC-AH and other Philips TDA-1541- or 1543-based DACs. There are DACs that go for about $70 in eBay that use 4 TDA chips. More isn't necessarily that much better but I have a soft spot for these chips, since they were used for Marantz CD players from the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## hodgjy

I ordered an Asgard today!  I should have it next week.  Now, I have to resist the urge to buy some HD600s to pair with it!  I'm not going to resist it too hard, though!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





protegemaniac said:


> Yes but do consider that the E7/E17 need an adapter to send a lineout signal to the Asgard. Otherwise you'll be using the amped signal through the headphone out. If you don't need a (trans)portable amp, best get a DAC with less compromises on the design. The statement that you don't need to spend a lot to get a good DAC isn't absolute - it simply applies to getting a good DAC chip, but the implementation depending on your downstream components might have audible differences. First a DAC still has an analog output section, and second, because of that it needs a good power supply, rather than just the USB feeding 5v to it. I had the *Superpro707 before and it sounds better through the USB input - not because in theory that's better than SPDIF (but I'm not saying it's audibly inferior), but because it helps the power supply.* The one that ships with it supplies just enough to make it run; the added 5v of juice for the DAC and receiver chips leaves the 14v power brick to handle just the analog output opamps.
> 
> This doesn't mean you always have to spend more; on the contrary the trade-off might be that you won't pay for a battery or headphone amp. Look up the Superpro707 (about $100), which is OK since you'll use the USB input; the Musical Fidelity V-DAC, or the Lite DAC-AH and other Philips TDA-1541- or 1543-based DACs. There are DACs that go for about $70 in eBay that use 4 TDA chips. More isn't necessarily that much better but I have a soft spot for these chips, since they were used for Marantz CD players from the late 80's to early 90's


 

 The SuperPro DAC707 sounds a lot better with a 12v sigma 11 PSU, and at that point the optical input sounded better than the USB input, with better transparency and micro-detail.  This budget DAC with an S11 comes close to the line-out sound quality of my 2006 Headroom Micro DAC, for 1/3 the cost.


----------



## hodgjy

I got my Asgard today.  But, FedEx somehow let water get to the box.  There is water damage evident on both the inside and outside of the box.  Most likely, the protective plastic bag surrounding the amp spared it from damage.  I turned it on and seems to work fine.  I guess I don't need to worry much, but I did fire off an email to Schiit to just to let them know.  FedEx infuriates me.  They are so careless with our packages.


----------



## GreenTea

I've has my Asgard for a while now and it always has this typical "I'm using my computer as a source" noise. I thought it might be cause my source is on-board computer audio. A week ago or so I got my new DAC in the mail (Musiland Monitor 02 US) and got it all working. However there's still a buzzing noise when I listen to my music. I thought maybe it's a low quality USB cable or a USB port issue so I tried different cables and USB ports. Now the Musiland DAC actually has 2 headphone ports (1 is high impedance and the other is for low impedance) and I tried some headphones in these ports. No noise whatsoever.
   
  So now I know for sure it's something with the Asgard. I tried googling a bit and some people complain about noise from the amp itself. Mine is totally quiet in that aspect. I found the user manual for the Asgard and it says something about 2 audio devices with 2 3 pronged AC plugs...can someone help me out here?
   
  I have the Asgard plugged in to a power cord with my computer and monitors and a bunch of other things. I tried the amp at a different outlet and hooked it up. There's noise but considerably less (I used my phone as a source this time) but it's still there...
   
  I just want to use my Asgard with my computer and have no noise...


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





greentea said:


> I've has my Asgard for a while now and it always has this typical "I'm using my computer as a source" noise. I thought it might be cause my source is on-board computer audio. A week ago or so I got my new DAC in the mail (Musiland Monitor 02 US) and got it all working. However there's still a buzzing noise when I listen to my music. I thought maybe it's a low quality USB cable or a USB port issue so I tried different cables and USB ports. Now the Musiland DAC actually has 2 headphone ports (1 is high impedance and the other is for low impedance) and I tried some headphones in these ports. No noise whatsoever.
> 
> So now I know for sure it's something with the Asgard. I tried googling a bit and some people complain about noise from the amp itself. Mine is totally quiet in that aspect. I found the user manual for the Asgard and it says something about 2 audio devices with 2 3 pronged AC plugs...can someone help me out here?
> 
> ...


 

 After reading a review on Headfinia, I have to control myself not to order the Asgard. It seems the hum or buzz comming from the transformer . You can try the cheater plug .I would not go far as buying PS audio device to clean the hum/noise. It will not correct the problem.
   
  I heard that the Schitt people have the problem fixed regarding hum/buzz but still it 's  a turnn off for me. I own 2 PCs/ 2 laptops/ 2 tablets. My amps/dac are simple entry level from Fiio ( FiiO E6, E9/E7 and E10 and my recent purchased Audio engine D1,  luckily they are dead quiet and free form any hum or buzz.
   
  Try another amp, if the buzz/hum goes away then it is time to say goodbye to the Schiit. If not, it's something is definitly wrong with your set up (pc/ laptop/cables.
   
  Good luck.


----------



## DarkAudit

Tempted. So tempted. Just what I need for my desktop PC. I think. With a lineup of the SR60i, M50, V-80, and possibly (hopefully) the Q701, would the Asgard really fit the bill? The price is really about all I can justify for an amp.


----------



## hodgjy

The Asgard is a great amp.  I love mine.  Although, it's most regarded for driving Senns and Beyers.  I can comment that it drives mine very well.  I can't say how well it drives other cans.
  
  Quote: 





darkaudit said:


> Tempted. So tempted. Just what I need for my desktop PC. I think. With a lineup of the SR60i, M50, V-80, and possibly (hopefully) the Q701, would the Asgard really fit the bill? The price is really about all I can justify for an amp.


----------



## jronan2

I'm looking for some extra rubber feet for my Asgard. I have it standing vertically since I got it, so the supplied feet are on the vertical side, but now I want to change things around and have my Asgard sit the conventional way, so I need some more rubber feet. I'm looking for something a little bit thicker and better quality than the cheapy supplied ones. Does anyone have any idea where I can find something like this?


----------



## hodgjy

Home Depot or Lowes has more types of rubber feet than you'll ever need.
  
  Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> I'm looking for some extra rubber feet for my Asgard. I have it standing vertically since I got it, so the supplied feet are on the vertical side, but now I want to change things around and have my Asgard sit the conventional way, so I need some more rubber feet. I'm looking for something a little bit thicker and better quality than the cheapy supplied ones. Does anyone have any idea where I can find something like this?


----------



## soze

So close to picking this up.... Almost did until I saw the $20 in taxes for living in CA, so I'm hesitating a bit.
   
  I've heard the Asgard pairs up good with the Senn 598's which I have.  I'm wondering how they will sound with my other two headphones.
   
  Anyone have experience with the Asgard and the following?
   
  1. Brainwavz HM5/Fischer Audio FA-003
  2. Fostex T50RP


----------



## Hoagie

I'm coming to this thread late.  It was interesting to note several posts back about how the asgard worked well with Grado and Senheiser.  That was my opinion as well.  I don't care for it as much with my 701 and 880 (250) ohm.  I listen mostly to jazz and blues from a cambridge cd.  What I look for is something detailed, and yet a full sound.  The best way for me to describe it is that detailed means like a sharp knife rather than a dull one.  Each note should be very clearly separate from the others, and each instrument should be distinguishable from every other instrument.  The sound should be full like a German beer rather than a bud. 
   
  the 701s and 880 just sound thin to me with the asgard as compared to their performance with a xcan v8 hybrid
   
  the only other pair of headphones I have compared with the two amps is a 20+ year old set of AKG 240 monitors  600ohm.  They pair up best with the asgard.


----------



## NDyse10

I was thinking of getting the Asgard to pair with my Sennheiser HD600's. Then I would need a dac. I was thinking the nuforce uDAC-2. Will this be a good combo for the hd600's?


----------



## Cakensaur

Does anyone know if this has enough juice to power the T1 well?
  Is the pairing any good?


----------



## hodgjy

I would suggest the HRT Streamer II as a DAC.  You won't do much better for that price.
   
  As far as the Asgard and HD600s, it's a good pairing.  I use mine almost daily.  I like them a lot.
  
  Quote: 





ndyse10 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Asgard to pair with my Sennheiser HD600's. Then I would need a dac. I was thinking the nuforce uDAC-2. Will this be a good combo for the hd600's?


----------



## hodgjy

The Asgard powers my DT990s very, very well.  Not the T1, but of the same family, if that helps at all.  The Asgard has no problem powering 600 ohm headphones.
  
  Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Does anyone know if this has enough juice to power the T1 well?
> Is the pairing any good?


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The Asgard powers my DT990s very, very well.  Not the T1, but of the same family, if that helps at all.  The Asgard has no problem powering 600 ohm headphones.


 

 Yeah, my main worry was that it didnt have the power for the T1's i plan on buying.
  ill probably go for a schiit asgard, vahalla, or WA3/WA6.
  apparently tube amps work better. 
   
  its good to know i can still consider them a contender!


----------



## NDyse10




----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I would suggest the HRT Streamer II as a DAC.  You won't do much better for that price.
> 
> As far as the Asgard and HD600s, it's a good pairing.  I use mine almost daily.  I like them a lot.


 

 I have an HRT MSII for sale in the market.....


----------



## NDyse10

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I would suggest the HRT Streamer II as a DAC.  You won't do much better for that price.
> 
> As far as the Asgard and HD600s, it's a good pairing.  I use mine almost daily.  I like them a lot.


 
   
  I ended up going with a BiFrost for the DAC. Could anyone help me out on all the cables and how to hook them all up? I will need to hook up my headphones to an asgard and the BiFrost? My source will be a Apple Macbook Pro 11. Want to figure out all the cables I need before all of my gear gets here.


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





ndyse10 said:


> I ended up going with a BiFrost for the DAC. Could anyone help me out on all the cables and how to hook them all up? I will need to hook up my headphones to an asgard and the BiFrost? My source will be a Apple Macbook Pro 11. Want to figure out all the cables I need before all of my gear gets here.


 
   
  Do you the usb module for the Bifrost?


----------



## NDyse10

Quote: 





xxhaxx said:


> Do you the usb module for the Bifrost?


 

  
  Well, I ordered the usb module for it, but I am pretty sure I don't need it. Is this correct? I am going to see if Schiit will let me switch my order, but I doubt they will.
   
  Edit to Add: Schiit just emailed me back and said I can cancel my order and reorder and get a non-usb one.
   
  So the cables and how to hook my headphones up to a non-usb Bifrost and asgard. 
   
  Thanks much!


----------



## xxhaxx

Just wondering. Cause without the usb module it would be optical out on your mac into the Bifrost, then RCA to Asgard to headphone.


----------



## NDyse10

Quote: 





xxhaxx said:


> Just wondering. Cause without the usb module it would be optical out on your mac into the Bifrost, then RCA to Asgard to headphone.


 


  So would the cable go from the headphone jack on the Macbook pro into the black circular looking thing with the white circle to the right of it and the thing that says what it is and that it is Made in USA to the left? The picture of the back of it is the link.
   
  http://schiit.com/cart/images/bifrost_product05.jpg


----------



## xxhaxx

I believe the macbook pro has optical out so Toslink Optical to the square thing next to the powerswitch


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





ndyse10 said:


> So would the cable go from the headphone jack on the Macbook pro into the black circular looking thing with the white circle to the right of it and the thing that says what it is and that it is Made in USA to the left? The picture of the back of it is the link.
> 
> http://schiit.com/cart/images/bifrost_product05.jpg


 


  No that's the 75ohm coaxial. It would be Macbook 3.5mm optical to the squarish black thing with a plug on it, then you get analog RCA-plugged calbes to go on the red and white sockets on the left to  the corresponding sockets on the Asgard.


----------



## sonitus mirus

You need a cable with these connections.  The optical mini plug connects to your Macbook, and the Toslink (square) connector plugs into the Bitfrost.  Set the volume on you Macbook to 100%, along with any player source.  Adjust the listening level with the Asgard.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-27015-Velocity-Toslink/dp/B0002JFN10/ref=pd_cp_e_2


  
  Quote: 





ndyse10 said:


> So would the cable go from the headphone jack on the Macbook pro into the black circular looking thing with the white circle to the right of it and the thing that says what it is and that it is Made in USA to the left? The picture of the back of it is the link.
> 
> http://schiit.com/cart/images/bifrost_product05.jpg


----------



## Greeink

After literally running through this entire thread.. in about 5 days.. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll be purchasing a Asgard sometime down the road. Only a few questions:
   
  Any thought/ expressions on the deemed setup?
   
  Marantz CD-5004 > Schitt Asgard > Beyer Pro880 (250ohm)  Or Marantz CD-5004 > Schiit Asgard > Ultrasone Pro750?
   
  Reading through the threat.. I saw very little Beyer comparisons, and unless I'm surely missing something.. I don't think I saw not even one opinion regarding it with an Ultrasone.
   
  Also.. Would I be fine just using RCA to RCA in connecting the Marantz and the Asgard? Or am I totally missing something here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks,
  Greeink


----------



## Bynming

Could anyone who's familiar with this amp tell me if this is normal? I just received it and when I turn it on, after a few seconds I hear a click (or some kind of noise I can't describe). That happens even when the volume knob is at the lowest. There's also a similar but quieter noise that happens when I turn off the unit.
   
  I want to add - although I don't know if this is the amp's fault, but sometimes when sound starts after the amp has been quiet for a while, I hear a noise too.
   
  They're not particularly loud (although a bit of an annoyance), but could they damage my headphones?


----------



## hodgjy

This click is normal.  Mine does it, too.  And, so does my Yamaha AV receiver.
   
  Those noises will not hurt your headphones.  Just to be safe for your own peace of mind, turn on the amp, wait for click, plug in headphones, listen, unplug headphones, turn off.  This is my routine with all of my amps.  It's just good habit.
  
  Quote: 





bynming said:


> Could anyone who's familiar with this amp tell me if this is normal? I just received it and when I turn it on, after a few seconds I hear a click (or some kind of noise I can't describe). That happens even when the volume knob is at the lowest. There's also a similar but quieter noise that happens when I turn off the unit.
> 
> I want to add - although I don't know if this is the amp's fault, but sometimes when sound starts after the amp has been quiet for a while, I hear a noise too.
> 
> They're not particularly loud (although a bit of an annoyance), but could they damage my headphones?


----------



## ultrarider

I've found the perfect solution to keep the Asgard running nice and cool.


----------



## Bynming

Ok, thanks. Yeah I'll probably do something like that. My DAC (Fiio D3) has a similar "problem" when I switch between inputs (coax and optical), and it does a cracking noise. Is it the same kind of thing you think?
   
  I realize this isn't the right thread but it's kind of a followup question.


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





bynming said:


> Could anyone who's familiar with this amp tell me if this is normal? I just received it and when I turn it on, after a few seconds I hear a click (or some kind of noise I can't describe). That happens even when the volume knob is at the lowest. There's also a similar but quieter noise that happens when I turn off the unit.
> 
> I want to add - although I don't know if this is the amp's fault, but sometimes when sound starts after the amp has been quiet for a while, I hear a noise too.
> 
> They're not particularly loud (although a bit of an annoyance), but could they damage my headphones?


 

  
  The one click is the relay mute to prevent poweron/off surges from hitting the headphones.  The other one I presume is a transformer relay of some sort.  Lyr does the same, it's normal!  Any AVR I've had does the same thing as well...only those have much larger relays for handling much more power and it makes a louder click that can be heard across the room  
   
  Lyr always had it because of its high power, but the original Asgards didn't (they later offered a free retrofit for it I think) because relays are mechanical and thus likely points of failure.  Unfortunately, people were turning the amp on and off with headphones connected and there was concern over damage from the brief surge.   Jason commented in the thread at the time...what it sounds like to me is that it's been sort of standard for a while to run without the relays in the really high end gear (which is what Jason and Mike were used to working with) and in that market everyone know to disconnect the headphones just in case.  In the consumer market things have to be more "user friendly" (Jason's words...) 
   
  I always fear wearing out the 1/4 jack with frequent removal....and the relay is there so you don't NEED to remove the jack when you turn it on or off.  But like hodgjy said, I do it anyway....just in case!
   
  Sometimes I DO get a loud-ish crackle through the cans when inserting the plug, but it's nothing louder than would go through it with music. 
  

  
  Quote: 





ultrarider said:


> I've found the perfect solution to keep the Asgard running nice and cool.


 


  LOL, great camera work.  Lyr runs cooler than any Onkyo AVR I've ever run, though it does get toasty after an hour or two.   I can only imagine what Asgard feels like!


----------



## IEMCrazy

Quote: 





bynming said:


> Ok, thanks. Yeah I'll probably do something like that. My DAC (Fiio D3) has a similar "problem" when I switch between inputs (coax and optical), and it does a cracking noise. Is it the same kind of thing you think?
> 
> I realize this isn't the right thread but it's kind of a followup question.


 

 Similar, yes.  AVRs will do the same when switching inputs (or outputs on multi-zone systems.)  It's a relay to prevent cross-talk and (worse) power overload from two different inputs feeding the DSP & DAC. 
   
  Bit-perfect DACs also tend to click when changing sample rates.   I'm not sure why the audio world isn't using SSRs (solid state relays) yet...unless they're electrically noisy.  They're dead-silent when switching, and last longer because they have no mechanical parts.  But no one seems to be using them....at least not at the mid-level up.  Perhaps the budget products are using them to mitigate service issues.


----------



## Bynming

Nvm this needs its own thread I think.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





bynming said:


> *1)* When I turn on my desk's lamp (a fairly powerful device), my headphones, which are hooked to a Fiio D3, produce a similar noise to what I get when I turn on my amp. If it changes anything, the lamp is connected to a different power bar (same breaker though). So again I'm here wondering, could this break anything? None of these weird clicks are particularly loud but sound system I've got cost me over $800 and that's pretty much 300% of my initial budget, so I want to be very careful! Thanks a lot everyone.
> 
> *2)* Edit: Sigh, also now there's a distinct hiss when the amp's knob is above roughly half, and it wasn't there before I'm pretty sure. Once again, this only happens when the Fiio D3 is hooked to the amp. Is it possible that the D3 is defective - or maybe it's supposed to behave like a cheap DAC because it's a cheap DAC?


 

 1) I've heard of some people who have home theater systems - as in the whole system - doing hiccups when the washing machine switches on downstairs (then again when it restarts to spin in another direction) and the dryer also, but this is the first time I've heard of a lamp doing that. In the HT case they usually get a separate breaker or just avoid watching when somebody's washing clothes, BUT in your case the first is too drastic for a lamp and the other is not doable because you'd need the lamp. Have you tried using a voltage regulator? I have them all over the house and everything that isn't classified as "household appliance" or "lighting" is hooked up to it. The A/C when switching or while running makes for voltage drops in my house; I'm on a laptop so I just use the battery until the whole room is cool enough to switch off the A/C, unless I'm in another room (which wastes the cold). Other people I know use the same stuff they have for their work computers, the voltage regulators with built-in high-cap batteries, for their desktop computers at home. Although these are primarily to get you enough time to save your work (if not continue working) in case the power goes out.
   
  2)  Maybe it really has that noise in its signal. If you can, try a better quality dedicated source first to make sure the Asgard's fine, like take that and your cans to a Hi-Fi store near your area, hook it  up to a quality CDplayer, and see if it hisses (and while you're at it enjoy that CDPlayer).


----------



## Bynming

1)  I'm not familiar with voltage regulators. I have a UPS if that's what you're talking about, I could try that out. But it's a fairly cheap one so I don't know that it qualifies as a voltage regulator. (APC Back-UPS XS-1300)
  Edit: This also happens when my computer is connected directly to an AV receiver... what the hell is going on? O_o... Guess the Auzentech Bravura isn't doing too well.
   
  2) Well, I tried to input 2 other things, although they're both also cheap inputs... My VCR and my Xbox360 through RCA - still got the buzz (but all the device produce a different buzz)
  
  Quote: 





protegemaniac said:


> 1) I've heard of some people who have home theater systems - as in the whole system - doing hiccups when the washing machine switches on downstairs (then again when it restarts to spin in another direction) and the dryer also, but this is the first time I've heard of a lamp doing that. In the HT case they usually get a separate breaker or just avoid watching when somebody's washing clothes, BUT in your case the first is too drastic for a lamp and the other is not doable because you'd need the lamp. Have you tried using a voltage regulator? I have them all over the house and everything that isn't classified as "household appliance" or "lighting" is hooked up to it. The A/C when switching or while running makes for voltage drops in my house; I'm on a laptop so I just use the battery until the whole room is cool enough to switch off the A/C, unless I'm in another room (which wastes the cold). Other people I know use the same stuff they have for their work computers, the voltage regulators with built-in high-cap batteries, for their desktop computers at home. Although these are primarily to get you enough time to save your work (if not continue working) in case the power goes out.
> 
> 2)  Maybe it really has that noise in its signal. If you can, try a better quality dedicated source first to make sure the Asgard's fine, like take that and your cans to a Hi-Fi store near your area, hook it  up to a quality CDplayer, and see if it hisses (and while you're at it enjoy that CDPlayer).


----------



## Ineareh

Quote: 





greeink said:


> After literally running through this entire thread.. in about 5 days.. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll be purchasing a Asgard sometime down the road. Only a few questions:
> 
> Any thought/ expressions on the deemed setup?
> 
> ...


 
  I have an Asgard amp and Beyerdynamic DT 880- (250ohm) headphones,.the amp was delivered in november..sounded horrible at first,bit better after a month, but i knew to wait it out,
  the past 2 weeks this combo is spectacular!! i have maybe 300 hours.open,bottomless,friggin kickas sound..naim 6 pack-Linn owner so i have heard good equipment...this
  amp sounds naimish,worth tripple the cost.


----------



## Koolpep

Asgard and Ultrasone Pro750 - different source though not a Marantz CD-5004. Siiiiings sweet. Via nuForce HDP as DAC or as DAC pre-amp and Asgard it's just absolutely rocking it. Very nice combo.
  
  Quote: 





greeink said:


> After literally running through this entire thread.. in about 5 days.. I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll be purchasing a Asgard sometime down the road. Only a few questions:
> 
> Any thought/ expressions on the deemed setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## sonitus mirus

I am using the HDP as a DAC pre-amp to Asgard as well with a pair of Denon D5000's.  There are plenty of "wow" moments listening to music with this combination.  Love this combo, and it seems to work great with bass-heavy headphones.
  Quote: 





koolpep said:


> Asgard and Ultrasone Pro750 - different source though not a Marantz CD-5004. Siiiiings sweet. Via nuForce HDP as DAC or as DAC pre-amp and Asgard it's just absolutely rocking it. Very nice combo.


----------



## Hibuckhobby

I'm in the minority that sent mine back.  After about 100 hrs. it smoothed out, but was still etched and lean
  sounding to my ears and on my phones.   No question that it is very transparent, but I didn't want to go past
  the 15 days "hoping" the sound would change more.  Mine never got very warm...the whole: "i couldn't hardly
  touch it" experience never happened to me.
  Hibuck....


----------



## hodgjy

I will say that mine has smoothed out very nicely.  In fact, I think it may have smoothed out a little too much.  Sometimes I think that my HD600 Asgard combo is a little too laid back and smooth.  It takes some of the energy from some recordings.  I may invest in some different cans and/or edgy amp.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





sonitus mirus said:


> I am using the HDP as a DAC pre-amp to Asgard as well with a pair of Denon D5000's.  There are plenty of "wow" moments listening to music with this combination.  Love this combo, and it seems to work great with bass-heavy headphones.


 


  Was the HDP amp alone really not enough for the D5000's?


----------



## sonitus mirus

I normally listen to music at very low volumes, but when I do turn up the volume, the HDP has point in the range where the bass seems to remain the same volume, but the mids and trebles continue to increase to the point where the sound is blaring, but the bass is not where I want it to be.  With the Asgard, the bass scales very nicely with the higher frequencies, and I get my full satisfaction with those occasional volume increases.  
   
  Also,I don't necessarily subscribe to the notion that bass damping is a significant factor with the typical resistance-controlled headphone transducer, but the HDP has a 10Ω output impedance compared with the .5Ω of the Asgard.  People have been tossing around a minimum ratio of 8:1 for optimal configurations, and the 25Ω Denon line of headphones do not match well with the higher output impedance of the HDP.  I understand why it is important for loudspeaker low frequency response at max motion reactance, but I'm not convinced this applies to most headphones. 
   
  Anyway, the Asgard is crazy cheap, and it looked to pair well with my D5000, so I opted to give it a try.  I think it sounds better than my HDP, overall, and I needed a DAC, so the HDP filled that role nicely.  The HDP is versatile, but I only use the digital optical output, and I use an optical switch to control the 3 separate input devices going into it.  I would recommend the Asgard to anyone that could make use of it.  The confidence of the build quality with the 5-year warranty was the icing on the cake for me. I would only recommend the HDP if the versatility of the inputs could be taken advantage of, as there might be better options available at the same price if you just need a DAC and Amp with a single source.
   
  Granted, the difference is not major, but I have what I have now, and I am using the equipment in a manner that provides the absolute best quality for me.  Live and learn.  If I could, I'd start all over and go with the Burson amp, or the newer DAC/amp; but, for the cost,  the benefits would not be nearly as drastic an improvement from what I have now.  More often, I find myself wanting to listen to "just one more song" before I shut everything down and hit the sack at night.  I didn't get this same level of desire with the HDP, and I had the HDP for quite some time before I got the Asgard.  The Asgard is better with the D5000 to me.


----------



## MSnyder85

I got my Asgard last week myself  My setup is as follows: Asus Xonar Essence ST RCA - Schiit Asgard - Sennheiser HD 650. It has opened my cans up more by giving it a wider sound stage, clearer vocals to the point where I feel that the artist is right here! The bass response is also better! I do find however though when I crank the volume beyond 12 o' clock that it starts to make static noise particularly when I move my mouse. I emailed Jason and he said that it's possibly noise from my PC. I know the Essence ST is a great card. Is there anyway to get around this noise?


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





msnyder85 said:


> Is there anyway to get around this noise?


 


  Get an external dac?


----------



## bellbrass

I have a PPA v.1 and a STEPs power supply. I am thinking of getting the Asgard. My question is: do you think I will experience a noticeable decrease in sound quality, an increase, or about the same? I use the Beyerdynamic DT-990, the 600 ohm model.


----------



## ben_r_

Were you noticing the noise without the Asgard when it was just your Xonar ST?


----------



## MSnyder85

No i wasn't but I recently discovered that it was the power outlet thanks to Jason from Schiit. I connected the Asgard to an outlet separate from my computer and It took out all of the noise. I'm getting a Monster MDP 900 with the clean power stage 2 feature to hopefully clean up the signal so that I can keep my Schiit protected! Only $35. Gotta love Amazon  

for anyone experiencing noise with the Asgard I did a test by disconnecting the power cord from my laptop and voila! No noise but when connected there is noise!


----------



## wpfloridian

Just got it..playing along with my SA-8004. You will not be regret purchasing this amp. Recommended for Grado GS-1000's & SR-125's.


----------



## Meloncoly

@ Destroysall: Sorry for the super late response. Here are the pictures you requested. It's resting on a netbook cooler which has a tiny fan that's pretty quiet. The Thermaltake fan on top of the amp makes more noise but I usually have it on the lowest setting and I can't hear it over my music. I don't think it impacts the sound at all.


  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Meloncoly, is it possible to see pics of that?  I'm just curious as to seeing how it looks with a notebook cooler.  Weird curiosity, I know. Lol.
> 
> Now a question, does it impact the sound at all?  Like any fan noise or anything?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





meloncoly said:


> @ Destroysall: Sorry for the super late response. Here are the pictures you requested. It's resting on a netbook cooler which has a tiny fan that's pretty quiet. The Thermaltake fan on top of the amp makes more noise but I usually have it on the lowest setting and I can't hear it over my music. I don't think it impacts the sound at all.


 
   
  Thanks a lot!    It's a very nice setup and indeed makes it "cooler". LOL.  How hot does it get with both the netbook cooler and the Thermaltake fan?  Does it make it hot to touch still?


----------



## Meloncoly

It doesn't get hot at all actually. Or at least the areas where I can touch. The top feels cold, the sides feel cold, and I'm not too sure about the underside. Sometimes it's lukewarm, sometimes it's warm, but it never gets hot anymore.
   
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Thanks a lot!    It's a very nice setup and indeed makes it "cooler". LOL.  How hot does it get with both the netbook cooler and the Thermaltake fan?  Does it make it hot to touch still?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





meloncoly said:


> It doesn't get hot at all actually. Or at least the areas where I can touch. The top feels cold, the sides feel cold, and I'm not too sure about the underside. Sometimes it's lukewarm, sometimes it's warm, but it never gets hot anymore.


 

 That's awesome, I guess the Asgard paired with a notebook cooler is a great duo!  Thanks again, Meloncoly!


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> That's awesome, I guess the Asgard paired with a notebook cooler is a great duo!  Thanks again, Meloncoly!


 
  I used to have these two guys sitting on top of my Onkyo TXNR876 and the Onkyo is always cool. These are available from the Cooler guys company.


----------



## hodgjy

I think it's perfectly acceptable that people want to actively cool their Asgard.  But, I hope it isn't out of fear of the heat itself.  I hope it's just another way to customize your rig and bring some aesthetic enjoyment to your setup.  The heat on the Asgard is greatly misunderstood.  In fact, it doesn't even get as hot as my other amps.  I have a Woo and a Trafomatic that get warmer than my Asgard.


----------



## Groundhog33

I am curious what is considered "hot" when it comes to Asgard. Mine gets finger-burning hot - the volume knob is very hot after about 30 minutes of listening but still can be touched. The bottom and sides, however, can only be touched for an instant or they would would burn my fingers. Is this normal?


----------



## pyramid6

Is the amp dead quite with the Denon D7000, D5000 or D2000?  I might pick one up if it is quiet enough.  How fast does it get loud?  Does it go from no noise to loud with only a small adjustment?  How many "hours" (amount turned on the volume knob) does it take?  I know it relative.


----------



## ultrarider

Dead quiet with the D7000. Things start to get loud above 9 O'clock.
  MBP ->Optical->Bifrost->Asgard->D7000
  Quote: 





pyramid6 said:


> Is the amp dead quite with the Denon D7000, D5000 or D2000?  I might pick one up if it is quiet enough.  How fast does it get loud?  Does it go from no noise to loud with only a small adjustment?  How many "hours" (amount turned on the volume knob) does it take?  I know it relative.


----------



## Disengager

I absolutely have to confess my love for the Asgard . I actually ordered one on Amazon last week and had it overnighted to me for $4 through my amazon prime discount. Instantly was blown away by the soundstage, crisp bass and just the overall sound clarity. My current setup is PC ---> HRT Music Streamer II ---> Schiit Asgard ---> HiFiMan HE-500 . Previously my setup was Fiio E7 ---> AKG K271 MK II so the two setups are literally night and day.
   
  I've never been happier with a purchase.


----------



## hodgjy

The Asgard is quite an amazing amp.  In fact, I didn't quite appreciate just how amazing it is until I took delivery of the Trafomatic Experience Head One.  That's a $1500 amp.  The Asgard is easily 85-90% of the Trafomatic.  I'm not kidding, either.  Yes, my ears work quite well.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I think it's perfectly acceptable that people want to actively cool their Asgard.  But, I hope it isn't out of fear of the heat itself.  I hope it's just another way to customize your rig and bring some aesthetic enjoyment to your setup.  The heat on the Asgard is greatly misunderstood.  In fact, it doesn't even get as hot as my other amps.  I have a Woo and a Trafomatic that get warmer than my Asgard.


 

 I agree....also the Asgard is a pure Class A amp and is supposed to run hot......and was designed around that.


----------



## Radioking59

If Schiit thought the heat was going to be a problem there is no way they would sell it with a 5 year warranty. I have had an Asgard for a week and have it vertical. It gets warm, but I would not consider it hot by any means.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> If Schiit thought the heat was going to be a problem there is no way they would sell it with a 5 year warranty. I have had an Asgard for a week and have it vertical. It gets warm, but I would not consider it hot by any means.


 


  Why do people  so concern about "heat" ? It's a class A amp, it gets hot. It's normal. Why do people not complaint about heat with tubes? Tubes get hot. So what? 
   
  Want cool amp? Get some class D amp.


----------



## Dennito

Asgard is solid state but your point is well taken.

  
  Quote: 





acdoan said:


> Why do people  so concern about "heat" ? It's a class A amp, it gets hot. It's normal. Why do people not complaint about heat with tubes? Tubes get hot. So what?
> 
> Want cool amp? Get some class D amp.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





dennito said:


> Asgard is solid state but your point is well taken.


 


  I know it's a SS amp. What I try to say is come on people, put your hands on the class A Krell amp and tell me if it hot, I mean hot to touch . Use it and appreciate it .
  Tubes get hot too by its nature, so why the complaint about the class A SS amp being "hot".


----------



## squib323

Planning on getting this along with the HRT II. Going to use them with Senn HD600s which I haven't bought yet. They'll be my first Amp and DAC and I've been hearing good things. I'm assuming I'm going to need extra cables to connect the two right... seems like this should be obvious but I have no clue. What kind?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





squib323 said:


> Planning on getting this along with the HRT II. Going to use them with Senn HD600s which I haven't bought yet. They'll be my first Amp and DAC and I've been hearing good things. I'm assuming I'm going to need extra cables to connect the two right... seems like this should be obvious but I have no clue. What kind?


 


  Blue Jean Cables?


----------



## squib323

Thanks for the reply. This is embarrassing though, I meant what _kind_ of cables, exactly, not what brand haha.
   
  So, uh... the laptop will be connected to the HRT II via USB. Now what am I using to connect the HRT to the Asgard? What kind of cables exactly? Just any old RCA? Or what.


----------



## Defiant00

Yup, that's correct, standard RCA.
   
  Quote: 





squib323 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is embarrassing though, I meant what _kind_ of cables, exactly, not what brand haha.
> 
> So, uh... the laptop will be connected to the HRT II via USB. Now what am I using to connect the HRT to the Asgard? What kind of cables exactly? Just any old RCA? Or what.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





squib323 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is embarrassing though, I meant what _kind_ of cables, exactly, not what brand haha.
> 
> So, uh... the laptop will be connected to the HRT II via USB. Now what am I using to connect the HRT to the Asgard? What kind of cables exactly? Just any old RCA? Or what.


 


  Oh okay, haha.  Sorry about that.  As Defiant00 said, RCA cables.


----------



## dwinnert

Quote: 





squib323 said:


> Planning on getting this along with the HRT II. Going to use them with Senn HD600s which I haven't bought yet. They'll be my first Amp and DAC and I've been hearing good things. I'm assuming I'm going to need extra cables to connect the two right... seems like this should be obvious but I have no clue. What kind?


 


  I had this same set up for awhile....cables....bleh. Just go to Monoprice. Spend the difference on beer or turtle racing.


----------



## HighFiguy

Is there anything I should know on the Asgard being a 115v or 230v? Any differences?


----------



## Radioking59

highfiguy said:


> Is there anything I should know on the Asgard being a 115v or 230v? Any differences?




No difference other than you need the one that corresponds to your country's electrical system. US is 120 volt. Ukraine is 220v so I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## HighFiguy

Thanks, I'm going to spend sometime with it in the states first and so definitely the 115v.


----------



## plorwax

Is asgard and akg q701 a good combo? I only have the e9 right now


----------



## hodgjy

From what I've read, no, they are not a good match. Many have said the Schiit Lyr or the Heed CanAmp are excellent matches for the 701.



plorwax said:


> Is asgard and akg q701 a good combo? I only have the e9 right now


----------



## Llloyd

I have to say that I didn't find the asgard very amazing.  It drove my HE-500 very similarly to my little dot mkII believe it or not.  It had a slight edge over the LD, but I sold it because I'm getting a much more expensive amplifier anyway.  The LD is my stand in until my amp is built.  Clearly the LD does not drive the HE-500 to its full potential, but I expected the extra power to make much more of a difference.  It didn't.  This really changed the way I thought about power into headphones.  People really do exaggerate a lot about how much difference it makes, especially with a phone like the HE-500.  So what I'm saying is basically power isn't everything.  It's easy to get caught up in the hivemind of some outrageous claims on here.
   
  The asgard is a very nice amp for its price still (and it looks good), but I find my LD to be more musical and  dynamic even if it loses in other technicalities.  There's a little too much hype around the asgard for my taste.  I believe there are many amps that compete quite easily in this price range.  I still have my bifrost though.  No complaints there.  Anyway, I know why little dot amps get so much respect around here.
   
  Once again, if it's your thing, it's nice to give some money to a US company as well.  I personally do not care where my product comes from.


----------



## hodgjy

It's been discussed several times that amps, provided they have enough power, have very little influence over the sound produced by orthos, especially the HE-500. In that regard, your findings are not surprising at all. Also, tube amps are often more musical than their solid state counterparts due to harmonics and different imaging. Again, your findings are not surprising in those regards.


----------



## sonitus mirus

That is bad news for me about the HE-500, as I was seriously looking at getting a pair with my current setup.  With a 38Ω impedance, and the Asgard's apparent 1W into 50Ω, I figured there would be plenty of power for these cans.  What is the voltage output of the source you are using?  The specs on the LD MK II show only 100mW into 32Ω and 200mW into 120Ω, so I would have expected the Asgard to be much more powerful using the same source.  I know the sensitivity of the HE-500 is very low, so perhaps the issue is one of lacking voltage, as I assume that the current is more than adequate with the Asgard.


----------



## Llloyd

Quote: 





sonitus mirus said:


> That is bad news for me about the HE-500, as I was seriously looking at getting a pair with my current setup.  With a 38Ω impedance, and the Asgard's apparent 1W into 50Ω, I figured there would be plenty of power for these cans.  What is the voltage output of the source you are using?  The specs on the LD MK II show only 100mW into 32Ω and 200mW into 120Ω, so I would have expected the Asgard to be much more powerful using the same source.  I know the sensitivity of the HE-500 is very low, so perhaps the issue is one of lacking voltage, as I assume that the current is more than adequate with the Asgard.


 


  My source is the bifrost.  I use mullard ef92 with the little dot on the lowest gain setting, either that or +2db i can't remember.  Usually my volume is around 9 o clock, and the loudest I listen is 11.
   
  The asgard is not bad by anymeans for the he-500 though.  The power just didn't make as much of a difference as I thought it was going to.  Volume is not an issue for me with the LD at all.


----------



## John Cheadle

Hi
   
  Just got my Schiit...and it's excellent.
   
  My front end is a mac mini, fire wired HD with AIFF files, Sonos ZP90, Vertex AQ Aletheia Dac, Schiit Asgard, Ultrasone Pro900
   
  very smooth, dynamic, lots of inner detail etc etc.... I love this Schiit. First headphone amp I have ever tried....bit of a headphone virgin here.. getting into it coz I will be without my speakers as one of the drive units went open circuit and it will be about 8weeks before it comes home..
   
  Loving the great detail and general involvement headphones are giving me.. My Schiit is very quiet and not too hot.. put it vertical and it seems fine.. had it on for about 6 hours now.. so I am back to it people...
   
  Best Regards
   
  J


----------



## Windsor

Hi there - 
   
  I'm thinking of buying an Asgard which would mainly for use with the Sennheiser HD 800. Has anyone here (apart from Jude) heard that combo?
   
  If I added the Asgard to my Lavry DA10 and HD 800 chain, would it affect the sound much or just be a very slight difference?
   
  Thanks,
  Windsor


----------



## hodgjy

It's my experience that the Asgard is pretty true to the source. Its changes to the sound chain are more subtractive than additive; the highs are slightly rolled off and there is a slight loss of the micro details. But as far as making the sound brighter or warmer, there is little worry about that. It's very neutral with a hint of smoothness. The smoothness is the result of the subtractive properties of the amp.



windsor said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I'm thinking of buying an Asgard which would mainly for use with the Sennheiser HD 800. Has anyone here (apart from Jude) heard that combo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Penarin

The Asgard might wind up being my first headphone amp.  Well, I do have a FiiO E7 + E9 on my PC, but at the moment I'm looking at putting together a second, headphones-only system made up of a CD player and an amp.
   
  The price is just about perfect, and I like that it's made in the USA by a small group of people.
   
  My headphone collection is all over the place-
   
  Fun and affordable-  Sennheiser 201s (24ohm)
  Audiophile- Grado 125 (32ohm)
  Studio type- Shure 440s (44ohm)
   
  And I just ordered my first pair of IEMs yesterday: Re-Zero (16ohm).
   
  Sounds like the Asgard might be a good match for me.


----------



## hodgjy

The Asgard may not be a good match for IEMs.  It does have a fair bit of internal noise.


----------



## BrownBear

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The Asgard may not be a good match for IEMs.  It does have a fair bit of internal noise.


 

 Hmm, interesting. What kind of noise is this, hodgjy? I've never noticed any noise with it. But I'm guessing you mean the noise would be exaggerated with IEMs due to their sensitivity?


----------



## hodgjy

There is a very low level buzz that I can only hear when using IEMs. Not a big deal as I don't particularly like IEMs to begin with. I cannot hear this buzz when using headphones.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> There is a very low level buzz that I can only hear when using IEMs. Not a big deal as I don't particularly like IEMs to begin with. I cannot hear this buzz when using headphones.


 
  I'll have to try this tonight with a pair of IEMs.  What connection types are you using in your chain?  I use TOSLINK from either my computer or my Logitech Squeezebox Touch to my DAC, which is powered with a high quality, very low noise power supply, and then I use RCA outputs to the Asgard.
   
  Awesome Tunes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from PC or SB Touch at maximum volume -> TOSLINK -> NuForce Icon HDP (with LPS-1 Power Supply) as DAC -> pre-amp RCA outputs with maximum 2.6V output set with volume knob -> good quality 3FT RCA connector to Asgard
   
  All device are getting power from the same power strip/surge protector.
   
  I know the setup is practically dead silent when I use my Denon D5000s, and I will see if I can hear any noise/hiss with my IEMs.  I'm sure I will have to lower the Vout of my DAC, but that should not change the audio signature, it should just give me a little breathing room with the Asgard's volume pot.


----------



## hodgjy

The transformer inside the Asgard makes a slight buzz I can hear when I put my ear next to it, and I believe that sound cascades through to the headphones.  I have a later model Asgard that supposedly has the "fixed" transformer with no buzz, but mine has a little.  It doesn't bother me because I can't hear it when using regular headphones.


----------



## BrownBear

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> The transformer inside the Asgard makes a slight buzz I can hear when I put my ear next to it


 
  Yes, mine has this same hum. I believe I have the fixed one too, but if I get close enough I can hear the buzz.


----------



## Mutombo

Just pulled the trigger on the Asgard this morning.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I'm curious to compare it to the O2 that I already own.
   
  I was originally leaning towards the Valhalla but wanted to get an amp that I can use with my D5000's as well.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





mutombo said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Asgard this morning.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I'm curious to compare it to the O2 that I already own.


 
   
  I just did the same thing as you! Pulled the trigger on the Asgard wanting to see how it compares with the O2 =D


----------



## Penarin

Just placed my order.  Asgard here I come.


----------



## lugnut

I have recently received the Asgard and think it great. Coming from quality speaker audio, I think it is a very good value. Mine has no hum what so ever, serial # 001165.


----------



## skiam

does the asgard come with the 3.5mm mini jack to RCA cable as shown in the pictures?


----------



## Defiant00

skiam said:


> does the asgard come with the 3.5mm mini jack to RCA cable as shown in the pictures?




Can't say for sure whether they still do, but mine did.


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





skiam said:


> does the asgard come with the 3.5mm mini jack to RCA cable as shown in the pictures?


 
   
  No, not anymore. The only accessory included is a power cable.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> No, not anymore. The only accessory included is a power cable.


 

 Ah, so they've changed it, good to know.


----------



## Mutombo

Been enjoying the Asgard for a couple days now.  I haven't put it fully through its paces yet, but I am noticing quite a bit of noise/interference when connected to my computer with a Fiio E17.  The noise is prominent when moving the mouse, scrolling, etc.  It's a wireless mouse, so I suspect that is the problem.  However, when I connect the same setup to my Objective 2 amp, it is dead silent.


----------



## Mutombo

As a follow up to above, I unplugged the wireless mouse and still got a lot of interference coming through the amp.  Just wondering if the Asgard is sensitive to this type of noise when hooked up to a computer, since my other headphone amp is perfectly silent when connected via my E17.
   
  The Asgard doesn't transmit any noise when plugged directly into an ipod though, but I'd really love to figure out how to get a clean signal from my computer.


----------



## Penarin

My Asgard is here!  This thing looks amazing and is built like a tank.  Love the simplicity- power switch, volume knob, RCA inputs, and a headphone output.
   
  Since I am old and still listen to CDs, I have the Asgard hooked up to a shiny new Onkyo CD-7030 with a 1 meter pair of Blue Jeans Cable RCAs.  I haven't really made up my mind on this whole break in thing, but what the hell-  I let everything run overnight.  I hope to do some actual listening tonight or tomorrow.
   
  For what it's worth, my unit came with a power cable and some RCAs.


----------



## ashbeowulf

Making a decision soon to pull the trigger between either an O2 or an Asgard. Going to be powering my D5000's, so if anyone who has similar experience could let me know their impressions of each, I'd be appreciative! Thanks


----------



## jschristian44

I built many O2's and I just got the Asgard because I always wanted to try a Schiit.  I can easily say the Asgard sounds nicer all around in every aspect.  It's has a tint of warmness to it while the O2 is dead cold.  Both are very analytical, but I noticed much better sound from the Asgard.  If you can get the Asgard for under $200 go for it, if you can't, get the O2.  They are pretty similar but the Asgard is clearly the winner in my eyes just because I like warmness and better detail.  It also looks more high class.


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





penarin said:


> My Asgard is here!  This thing looks amazing and is built like a tank.  Love the simplicity- power switch, volume knob, RCA inputs, and a headphone output.
> 
> Since I am old and still listen to CDs, I have the Asgard hooked up to a shiny new Onkyo CD-7030 with a 1 meter pair of Blue Jeans Cable RCAs.  I haven't really made up my mind on this whole break in thing, but what the hell-  I let everything run overnight.  I hope to do some actual listening tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> For what it's worth, my unit came with a power cable and some RCAs.


 
  Mine only came with a power cord. Can you hear any low level buzzing ? What serial number did you receive ?


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





mutombo said:


> As a follow up to above, I unplugged the wireless mouse and still got a lot of interference coming through the amp.  Just wondering if the Asgard is sensitive to this type of noise when hooked up to a computer, since my other headphone amp is perfectly silent when connected via my E17.
> 
> The Asgard doesn't transmit any noise when plugged directly into an ipod though, but I'd really love to figure out how to get a clean signal from my computer.


 
  I use my Asgard with my PC into a 2 volt usb dac, and it is dead silent.


----------



## orangedrink888

Just bought one. Paired with a 600ohm DT990 or a DT880, it sounds incredible. So much better than my e9.


----------



## ashbeowulf

My other concern is that once I upgrade my amp, I'd need to upgrade my DAC from the D3 I have currently =/ For the price of a new Asgard I can get the new ODAC+O2 combo...but if you guys are saying that it's so neutral, I might not like it. I like warmness in my sound. damn decisions


----------



## Penarin

Quote: 





lugnut said:


> Mine only came with a power cord. Can you hear any low level buzzing ? What serial number did you receive ?


 
   
  Will check the serial tonight.
   
  I listened for about two hours last night, the last hour with my IEMs.  I didn't notice any hum or buzz.


----------



## lugnut

Quote: 





ashbeowulf said:


> My other concern is that once I upgrade my amp, I'd need to upgrade my DAC from the D3 I have currently =/ For the price of a new Asgard I can get the new ODAC+O2 combo...but if you guys are saying that it's so neutral, I might not like it. I like warmness in my sound. damn decisions


 
  I do find the Asgard to the warm side of neutral.


----------



## ashbeowulf

Quote: 





lugnut said:


> I do find the Asgard to the warm side of neutral.


 
  I meant the O2 is said to be very neutral. I'm hoping to be pulling the trigger on an Asgard sometime today. Wish me luck!


----------



## jschristian44

The o2 is more neutral.  The asgard is on the warm side of neutral.  It's the perfect balance between the o2 and the Crack.  A very nice Amp.


----------



## ashbeowulf

Just bought one from a fellow head-fier  so excited for it to arrive!


----------



## MattTCG

Also just bought one used here. Can't wait to try it out!! Pairing with he400's and d5k's.


----------



## zeitfliesst

So, can you use this thing with an iPod line out? I have a Fiio L3. What kind of cable am I going to need?


----------



## MattTCG

I have the same question. I quick google gave me this:
   
http://www.amazon.com/Line-Cable-Apple-Photo-Video/dp/B00538AHE8


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I have the same question. I quick google gave me this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Line-Cable-Apple-Photo-Video/dp/B00538AHE8


 
   
   
  Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> So, can you use this thing with an iPod line out? I have a Fiio L3. What kind of cable am I going to need?


 
   
   
  Yes - do keep in mind though that the iPod puts out a lower voltage Class B output, so even at lineout/maxed output through the dock, you might still have to crank up the Asgard more than other people with DACs or CDPlayers do, but otherwise it should work. I think the Asgard was already designed with the iPod lineout in mind so they probably had some adjustments so it will work well enough with signal voltage below 2v.


----------



## carminedemaria

Hi guys!this is he day!!! Pro Audio(Italian Hi Fi Seller) have SHIIT AUDIO!
what's sound asgard with ECHO AUDIOFIRE 4 and iPod 5.5 80gb?

Who win Burson ha160 or Asgard
Excuseme for my english.i'm napolitan(italy)

I listen all genres,but very Jazz and Hil Hop(MF DOOM!EL-P,Madlib ecc...)


----------



## Greg121986

I brought my new Bifrost and my Asgard into work with me today (They're "portable" right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I noticed my Asgard getting pretty warm so I thought I would bust out my Fluke and thermocouple module and take some measurements. In the case of this set of measurements, the Fluke is reading degrees Ferenheit to 2 decimal places. It's accurate enough for this test.

   
  First I stuck the tip of the probe slightly into the grate at the top of the amp. This reading went as high as 120F, but settled around 117.5F.


   
  Next, in somewhat of a scientifically elegant manner, I taped the probe to the top of the Asgard with electrical tape. That yielded 110F.


   
  Next, I taped the probe to the volume knob using the same precision electrical tape. I forgot to take a pic of the probe, but the temperature landed around 106F.

   
  Finally, my ambient temperature was hovering at 75F. As a side note, I did not do much at work today.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Can you perform that test with the amp sitting in the vertical position? 
   
  I'd like to see if there is any noticeable difference.  The little book that came with my Asgard suggested that I set it in a vertical position with the volume knob at the bottom. (see my avatar)  I use mine in both positions depending on where I use it and how much space is available.  I put rubber feet on both sides to keep the unit from resting directly on any surface no matter how I have it positioned.


----------



## Greg121986

I can try to do that at home. My ambient temperature will be much different, though. It's usually less than 68F in my house whereas my office was 75. I did think about doing this, but it was already 4:15 by the time I finished the measurements and posting so it was almost time to go home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will just have to sneak the Fluke home with me.
  
  I suspect the measurement will be lower because there is much more surface area of the outer aluminum case exposed to moving air when you have the Asgard in the vertical position. Also, the PCB is mounted to the bottom of the case so naturally there will be a lot of heat transferred to the bottom of the aluminum case.


----------



## Raines

is the buzz solved?  where to get it in portugal or europe?
   
  thanks


----------



## kjf123

I don't know about distributors in your area, but if you can't find anything get if from Schiit directly IMO. 
  Edit: You could send 'em an email asking for distributors in your area. 
   
  For me shipping is ~$60 which I can handle. Turns out to be about $10 cheaper from Schiit directly rather than the Australian supplier. 
   
  I suppose I should be supporting the local business...
   
   
   
   
  Somewhat related to the above; how long did it take for you non-US citizens out there to receive your Schiit?


----------



## Raser

Mine arrived in 5-6 days. But then it got stuck in customs so couple of extra days from that. And i live in Finland


----------



## Raines

And customs ... must pay more. here they push it hard...


----------



## Enomino801

Quote: 





disengager said:


> I absolutely have to confess my love for the Asgard . I actually ordered one on Amazon last week and had it overnighted to me for $4 through my amazon prime discount. Instantly was blown away by the soundstage, crisp bass and just the overall sound clarity. My current setup is PC ---> HRT Music Streamer II ---> Schiit Asgard ---> HiFiMan HE-500 . Previously my setup was Fiio E7 ---> AKG K271 MK II so the two setups are literally night and day.
> 
> I've never been happier with a purchase.


 
  How loud can you get your HE-500's with the Asgard? I myself have a pair of HE-400's and I'm looking at possibly getting a similar setup that you have (Asgard + HRT Streamer II).


----------



## Raines

buzz solved?
   
  thanks


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





mutombo said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Asgard this morning.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I'm curious to compare it to the O2 that I already own.
> 
> I was originally leaning towards the Valhalla but wanted to get an amp that I can use with my D5000's as well.


 
   
  Quote: 





uelover said:


> I just did the same thing as you! Pulled the trigger on the Asgard wanting to see how it compares with the O2 =D


 
   
  Kind of old posts, but did either of you ever directly compare these two amps?  I think I've settles on the Bifrost for my HE-400s but need to know which amp to get now.


----------



## hodgjy

Orthos are not has influenced by amping flavor as dynamics.  You'd be hard pressed to hear drastic differences between amps when using the HE-400s.
   
  Quote: 





jfindon said:


> Kind of old posts, but did either of you ever directly compare these two amps?  I think I've settles on the Bifrost for my HE-400s but need to know which amp to get now.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> Orthos are not has influenced by amping flavor as dynamics.  You'd be hard pressed to hear drastic differences between amps when using the HE-400s.


 
  Ok, that makes me think I may as well just go with the O2 then since it's cheaper, even though I'd much prefer having matching devices because the Schiits look so nice together


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> Ok, that makes me think I may as well just go with the O2 then since it's cheaper, even though I'd much prefer having matching devices because the Schiits look so nice together


 
   
  They do look nice together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  With that said, I did get to try Bifrost -> O2 with my HD600s for a few minutes and it seemed to drive them well (and in general I've found my LCD-2s behave similarly to the HD600s). Unfortunately I didn't have an adapter handy to try the LCD-2s at the time, but I'm pretty sure if there were any glaring differences I would've noticed even with 'just' the HD600s.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





orangedrink888 said:


> Just bought one. Paired with a 600ohm DT990 or a DT880, it sounds incredible. So much better than my e9.


 

 What are your impressions/thoughts of the 600 ohm DT990 with the Asgard?  I've considered getting an Asgard, but wasn't sure..


----------



## wberghofer

kjf123 said:


> how long did it take for you non-US citizens out there to receive your Schiit?




Between six and eight days from Schiit headquarters to my home in Austria. There are three Bifrosts, two Valhallas and one Lyr in my home. Shipment never took longer than eight days, but I always selected the fastest shipment option when placing my orders.

Werner.


----------



## William007

Amazing that it can drive my can  Wharfedale Isodynamic my fiio e5& sansa combo can only drive this to whispering levels! The wharfedale is a power sucker


----------



## sygyzy

I am interested in picking up an Asgard for a home desktop amp. With so many positive reviews can anyone tell me why there are over half a dozen available in the For Sale section? I mean, I am glad because there's a good supply but many of them are only 1-3 months old. Is there something I am missing here? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> I am interested in picking up an Asgard for a home desktop amp. With so many positive reviews can anyone tell me why there are over half a dozen available in the For Sale section? I mean, I am glad because there's a good supply but many of them are only 1-3 months old. Is there something I am missing here? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


 

 I wouldn't worry too much about it.  That's part of the disease that comes with joining here. People are always changing headphones and different phones need different amps.  The grass is always greener on the other side as they say. 
   
  It is also on the lower end price wise of desktop amps.  People start out on the low end and some move on pretty quickly.  My guess is that if you pay attention, most amps show up quickly in the classifieds no matter how good they are. Sometimes life happens and people need money for unforeseen circumstances too.
   
  Schiit offers a money back guarantee (-5%).  If people truly hated the thing, I think most would have gone back to Schiit in the 15 return period.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> I am interested in picking up an Asgard for a home desktop amp. With so many positive reviews can anyone tell me why there are over half a dozen available in the For Sale section? I mean, I am glad because there's a good supply but many of them are only 1-3 months old. Is there something I am missing here? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


 
   
  Because it's a very popular amp to start off with, but if you stick around on the forum you'll eventually upgrade


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Because it's a very popular amp to start off with, but if you stick around on the forum you'll eventually upgrade


 
  Bingo! Also, this hobby is a disease of upgratitis.


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





raines said:


> buzz solved?
> 
> thanks


 
  If your talking the audible buzz when it is running, yes.  I have had my Asgard for 4-5 months and it is as quiet on as it is off.  If you are talking about the background noise on IEMs, that won't get fixed (as it is not broken or flawed).  IEMs and super sensitive cans aren't what the amp is designed for.


----------



## uelover

I didn't get any buzz/noise running off my super sensitive custom iem. Totally silent.
   
  My Asgard was made around May/June this year.


----------



## SigmaAcoustics

looks amazing,There is no doubt


----------



## pelli

Quote: 





uelover said:


> I didn't get any buzz/noise running off my super sensitive custom iem. Totally silent.
> 
> My Asgard was made around May/June this year.


 
   
   
  Really? There is a distractingly high noise floor on my Westone UM3x, but not a peep in the background on my M-50 or HD650


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





pelli said:


> *Really?*


 
   
  Real.


----------



## RushNerd

Should be getting my Denon 5k's and Asgard in the mail this week. Will post impressions here with my Essence as a DAC if anyone is interested.
   
  Looks like there are at least three people in-thread with the 5k Asgard combo, would love to hear their thoughts on it!!!


----------



## RushNerd

Well I got both of them in now. This is definitely is a rock solid combo. I wish I had more amps around besides my Essence ST to compare it to, but it obviously blows that one away.
   
  I already gave impressions in the denon amping thread, but I wonder if anyone here had experience with the intermittent buzzing when the volume goes past 2 o' clock? Not sure if it has to do with being plugged into the same outlet as my computer or not. Or maybe the Essence can be a noise dac as it is a soundcard?
   
  A+ build quality also, this is a great amp and perfect size, so much power.


----------



## mkygod

I'm one of the guys selling my Asgard. To be honest, i don't have anything positive or negative to say about it (aside from the overall build quality which is pretty nice)
   
  I just didn't hear an improvement over my Onkyo 805 receiver running my Denon D2000 and AKG K702. And i've A/B tested it to be certain of any sound improvement. I couldn't tell these 2 amps apart.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





rushnerd said:


> Well I got both of them in now. This is definitely is a rock solid combo. I wish I had more amps around besides my Essence ST to compare it to, but it obviously blows that one away.
> 
> I already gave impressions in the denon amping thread, but I wonder if anyone here had experience with the intermittent buzzing when the volume goes past 2 o' clock? Not sure if it has to do with being plugged into the same outlet as my computer or not. Or maybe the Essence can be a noise dac as it is a soundcard?
> 
> A+ build quality also, this is a great amp and perfect size, so much power.


 
   
  I'm not sure why you'd be able to turn the volume past 2:00 on the asgard. That would certainly be deafening to most. Those cans are easy to drive to high volumes. When I had that combo:
   
  8=mild
  9=medium 
  10=medium loud
   
  At 12:00 it was loud as I could stand it really. Do you have the volume on your pc and player all the way up?


----------



## skyline315

Should be getting a used Asgard next week.  Look forward to joining the family 
   
  How many here have it paired with the HRT MusicStreamer II?
   
  I'll be pairing it with an Audinst HUD-mx1 temporarily, but plan to move that to work in the long run.


----------



## RushNerd

I heard some wonderful things about the HRT asgard combo actually, from people with HE400. Seems like a good fit, I used the Essence ST myself.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I'm not sure why you'd be able to turn the volume past 2:00 on the asgard. That would certainly be deafening to most. Those cans are easy to drive to high volumes. When I had that combo:
> 
> 8=mild
> 9=medium
> ...


 
  The amp might be sitting vertical, which would make your 12:00 position his 3:00, assuming your amp is positioned horizontally.  In the vertical position with my D5K, the 2:00 position is as loud as I've comfortably* gone for very short periods of time (a cool intro to a song or something along those lines), and only on certain music that was recorded at a low volume level.
   
  In my experience, computers tend to be noisy when it comes to grounds and audio.  I've been using optical for quite some time now precisely to take out any chance of background noise or buzz from minor grounding loops.


----------



## mauroj

I very much want to try one of these. Anybody have one with an Audioengine D1 and D2k cans? Preferably running optical instead of usb?


----------



## Noir7

Quote: 





skyline315 said:


> Should be getting a used Asgard next week.  Look forward to joining the family
> 
> How many here have it paired with the HRT MusicStreamer II?
> 
> I'll be pairing it with an Audinst HUD-mx1 temporarily, but plan to move that to work in the long run.


 
   
  mine paired with dacport lx and quite please with the combo, it still contain the neutral side from the lx.
   
  if you combine with the hrt ms2 i think it would be toward to warm sounding.


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





skyline315 said:


> Should be getting a used Asgard next week.  Look forward to joining the family
> 
> How many here have it paired with the HRT MusicStreamer II?
> 
> I'll be pairing it with an Audinst HUD-mx1 temporarily, but plan to move that to work in the long run.


 
   
   
*I love this combo! =) *


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





rmappita said:


> *I love this combo! =) *


 
   
  Awesome!
   
  The 880s sound great on the Asgard.  I've been pleased.  I also like the Audinst in this setup and am almost afraid to switch to the HRT to mess up any synergy along the way.  I'm debating on getting the HRT or just saving up for the Bifrost eventually.  That could take some time, though...


----------



## skyline315

Well, I just ordered the MSII today, so fingers crossed.  If I don't like it, I'm holding all of you personally responsible!


----------



## Y2HBK

I've been contemplating purchasing the Asgard/Bifrost combo for my Ultrasone Pro 900s. In the future I am planning on picking up some LCD-2's or HD800's. For the time being I've been using my Denon AVR or my Fiio E17 to run the Pro 900s and it seems to do a decent job. 
   
  Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Noir7

also though about buying the bifrost to accompany my asgard but right now the dacport lx should do for a while.
   
  really like how schiit design their product to match each other in their line up.
   
  but if you really want to pick up a LCD2 and HD800, then you should invest more than the asgard/bifrost combo


----------



## Y2HBK

Quote: 





noir7 said:


> also though about buying the bifrost to accompany my asgard but right now the dacport lx should do for a while.
> 
> really like how schiit design their product to match each other in their line up.
> 
> but if you really want to pick up a LCD2 and HD800, then you should invest more than the asgard/bifrost combo


 
   
  As much as I would love to grab something like the Mjolnir and Gungnir combo - not only would that be more than double the cost of the asgard/bifrost combo, it would also limit me to balanced headphones. Investing in something like the LCD-2 or HD800 may be easy for some, but thats a lot of cash for me to throw down which is going to limit other purchases even more.
   
  I was always under the impression that the asgard/bifrost combo should be more than sufficient for both of those cans?


----------



## Noir7

Quote: 





y2hbk said:


> As much as I would love to grab something like the Mjolnir and Gungnir combo - not only would that be more than double the cost of the asgard/bifrost combo, it would also limit me to balanced headphones. Investing in something like the LCD-2 or HD800 may be easy for some, but thats a lot of cash for me to throw down which is going to limit other purchases even more.
> 
> I was always under the impression that the asgard/bifrost combo should be more than sufficient for both of those cans?


 
   
  well i've already tried the asgard with those headphone you mention, the asgard surely can give enough power to make those headphone sing but not to their full capabilities.
   
  its like something held them to run at full speed, i can still enjoy my music because those are great headphone but i would't recommend it.
   
  but this is just my opinion, what you hear may different from what i actually hear. if you can enjoy those setup then why not


----------



## PanamaHat

@rmappita

 I'm so glad to see someone else enjoying the Beyer dt990 pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been debating whether or not to purchase those again. Price/performance ratio is incredible


----------



## olddtfan

Ordered the Asgard today I am going to use it with my HD 650s I hope its a good combo.


----------



## Defiant00

olddtfan said:


> Ordered the Asgard today I am going to use it with my HD 650s I hope its a good combo.




Congrats, it's an excellent combo!


----------



## Noir7

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> Congrats, it's an excellent combo!


 
   
  How do you find the bifrost + asgard combo?
   
  Really want to pair these combo


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





noir7 said:


> How do you find the bifrost + asgard combo?
> 
> Really want to pair these combo


 
   
  They sound excellent together. However, I haven't had any significant time with other DACs so I couldn't qualitatively say whether it's better/worse than others at a similar price range.
   
  I also had the opportunity to try my Bifrost with a friend's Lyr for a few hours (and some tube rolling) with both of our LCD-2s and the K701. We were both quite impressed with how well the Asgard kept up with the Lyr in driving the LCD-2s, and I actually found I preferred it to the Lyr. Course, part of that is because I don't want to get into tube rolling, but the best that I heard the Lyr that day to my ears didn't seem any better than the Asgard.
   
  I anticipate that if/when I upgrade (probably won't be for a while) it'll probably be the Gungnir/Mjolnir that gets me to do so, as the Bifrost/Asgard are good enough that anything less than that probably won't seem like a real step up.


----------



## breizh

I use beyer DT880 32 ohms + asgard (beautiful piece of equipment !) + hrt II+ for a week
  let me say the beatles abbey road remastered version brings me to heaven 
  classical music with this combo also fantastic
   
  i'm waiting for the akg K550 to arrive next week...
   
  richard


----------



## Killface

Nice combo indeed! I also enjoyed the woo audio stand - guess I have the same taste as rmappita who posted above. 

Very happy with the asgard/bifrost/dt880 600ohm combo i am running. Been about a week now.


----------



## olddtfan

my Asgard gets here tomorrow can't wait.


----------



## hodgjy

You will love it. I fire mine up quite often. It holds up very well to my more expensive amps. It sounds enjoyable.



olddtfan said:


> my Asgard gets here tomorrow can't wait.


----------



## olddtfan

Just got my Asgard today all I can say is WOW. Great build fantastic sound so far. The best 250 bucks I have ever spent they do my HD 650s Justice.


----------



## skyline315

Alright, folks, looking for a little education here.
   
  I'm still relatively new to the whole headphone game (been going for a coulpe of years now).  While I've learned a lot about what I like over that time, I'm still learning a lot about good and bad synergy between certain headphones and amps.
   
  So, my quesion:
   
  I absolutely LOVE my Asgard+DT880 combo...couldn't be happier with it.  However, the Asgard+DT1350 pairing seems to be somewhat on the terrible side.  It's not an issue since I never use my 1350s at home, but I'm curious.  Is there something in the specs that can be pointed to that would explain why they aren't a good fit or is it all in my head?  From my experience the mids seem to be slightly sucked out and the headphones lack energy and authority.  They sound passable, but only at loud volumes.  It could simply be the fact that my home set-up consists of the HRT MSII, Asgard, and 1350s, which are all three considered to be ever so slightly on the warm side of the spectrum.  Is that all it is?
   
  On the other hand, I adore my 1350s when paired at work with my Audinst HUD-mx1. 
   
  Anyway, just trying to learn something new.  Thanks for any input you can give me!


----------



## HydronQc

Used Asgard on it's way. I know there was a buzz problem in the past. Do we know the serial # that had this problem?


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





hydronqc said:


> Used Asgard on it's way. I know there was a buzz problem in the past. Do we know the serial # that had this problem?


 
  That was solved VERY early on.  Highly doubt that you'll have a problem with it.


----------



## olddtfan

Well I have had my Asgard for a few days and my first impressions are still holding strong. It is I feel a perfect match for my HD 650s.


----------



## hodgjy

Yes, it is.  I bought that combo together at the same time.  It is magic.  But, I also love how the Asgard drives my DT990/600 ohm.  That is also awesome.
   
  Quote: 





olddtfan said:


> Well I have had my Asgard for a few days and my first impressions are still holding strong. It is I feel a perfect match for my HD 650s.


----------



## KCxSmacker

Just thought I would post my new Asgard, Finally decided to place it right onto the top of my rig. I know, I know the heat of the of the Asgard is normal, But I like things to run cool. Its hardly warm at all now even after hours of use. It also did not make a difference in temps on my rig. Could not be happier. (unless I get a bifrost ^_~)
   
  cheers


----------



## olddtfan

Quote:Good to see that it works nice looking rig. 





kcxsmacker said:


> Just thought I would post my new Asgard, Finally decided to place it right onto the top of my rig. I know, I know the heat of the of the Asgard is normal, But I like things to run cool. Its hardly warm at all now even after hours of use. It also did not make a difference in temps on my rig. Could not be happier. (unless I get a bifrost ^_~)
> 
> cheers


----------



## Noir7

Quote: 





olddtfan said:


> Well I have had my Asgard for a few days and my first impressions are still holding strong. It is I feel a perfect match for my HD 650s.


 
   
  That HD650 can be improved more with other amp that cost twice the asgard 
   
  but the asgard already give a good job driving from its price range and not to mention it also one of nicest looking amp in the market.


----------



## underhysteria

Has anyone here tried the ODAC (JDS labs) and asgard combo? The bifrost + asgard is financially out of reach for me


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





underhysteria said:


> Has anyone here tried the ODAC (JDS labs) and asgard combo? The bifrost + asgard is financially out of reach for me


 
   
  I have not, but it should be good. Honestly in my experience I've found that DACs make the smallest differences in a setup, and you can always upgrade later if need be.


----------



## chewy45

Quote: 





underhysteria said:


> Has anyone here tried the ODAC (JDS labs) and asgard combo? The bifrost + asgard is financially out of reach for me


 

 I'm using the ODAC / Asgard combo with my Denon AH-D5000.  Great match up IMHO.  I went with the ODAC because of it's smaller size and reviews.  I've read that it can go toe to toe with the Bifrost, but I've never got to compare them myself.  I'm definitely a happy camper with this set up!


----------



## Arisbor

the asgard is in backorder until 10 of dec


----------



## eirepaul

I am using the Asgaard with HD598s and I love the combination.  The Asgaard provides the low end punch the Senns need.  My source is a high-end Denon universal player with SACDs and DVD-As or CDs.  My question is this:  the DAC in the Denon is rated pretty well - would I notice much difference if I inserted a Bifrost in the signal path?  Other's experiences with Denons would be appreciated.  Thanks much.  Great thread on a great product!


----------



## hodgjy

You will not notice much in differences of DACs.  Trust me.
   
  Quote: 





eirepaul said:


> I am using the Asgaard with HD598s and I love the combination.  The Asgaard provides the low end punch the Senns need.  My source is a high-end Denon universal player with SACDs and DVD-As or CDs.  My question is this:  the DAC in the Denon is rated pretty well - would I notice much difference if I inserted a Bifrost in the signal path?  Other's experiences with Denons would be appreciated.  Thanks much.  Great thread on a great product!


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> You will not notice much in differences of DACs.  Trust me.


 
   
  Have to disagree. In recent months I've compared a number of well regarded budget DACs to my VDA-1. All of them were different. None of them held up to the CIAudio. There IS a difference.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Have to disagree. In recent months I've compared a number of well regarded budget DACs to my VDA-1. All of them were different. None of them held up to the CIAudio. There IS a difference.


 
   
  It also depends a lot on what it's connected to. I know it sounds stupid!
  I could barely tell a difference between my DACs when I used my Fiio E9.
  Not sure why.
   
  With my Micro Amp and Magni it's stupid easy.
   
  I love how when you connect up a dozen different sources to one very good amp they all sound slightly different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's like you're hearing the source (or the actual music!) and not the amp.
   
  Oh and I can barely detect any differences in my setup with the HD-598 and some other headphones. Not sure why. My 598 sounds mostly the same on everything. Even the HD-600 does sometimes.
   
  Now my HD-650 for whatever reason seems to care about every single thing. I thought the idea that it magically scaled up well was kind of stupid.


----------



## apollinaris

Is there anybody in this thread who has experience of switching/upgrading *from Pro-Ject Headbox II to Schiit Asgard*?
   
  I know it would be silly to compare the two as they're of different class, but still - would I hear the much needed improvements, most importantly in lows/bass? My modded Pro-Ject (I installed a better op-amp, swapped input and output caps for bigger/better quality, etc.) sounds fantastic insofar resolution, soundstage and dimensionality are concerned but absolutely sucks when it comes to bass which is very light at best (I have Sennheiser HD 580, with HD 650 on its way).
   
  Also, how true is that Asgard gets mostly hot underneath, i.e. on its base? My current headphone amp rests on top of CD-Player and the same is planned for Asgard. If it gets "burning hot" on its base, then it's not a good idea to place it on top of another equipment and I'll need to think something out.
   
  Your feedback is very much appreciated!


----------



## sonitus mirus

A different amp should not improve the bass.  I went through a similar issue with my Senn HD-595's.  These headphones just did not provide the sound signature I was craving with regards to the lower frequencies.  My current headphone of choice is the Denon D5000.  I'm using these with J-money earpads, and these provide the bass impact that was missing from the 595's.
   
   I'm not familiar with either the 580 or 650, but when I searched for a new pair to replace my 595's, I specifically avoided Sennheiser and AKG in part from observing frequency response charts compared with the 595 and reading tons of information in these forums.  I found a few forum members that appeared to agree with my opinions on the headphones I did have a chance to try, and I delved deeper into their suggested offerings before finally making the decision to go with the D5000.  I absolutely love the D5000.
   
  Maybe you can find someone that agrees with your view on the 580 that has found a more satisfying solution?  Go with their suggestions.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





sonitus mirus said:


> ... and these provide the bass impact that was missing from the 595's.


 
   
  I'm equally not familiar with 595's but from what I could quickly read on the net, these indeed are famous for weak low frequences, and that 580 and 650 should have more of them. But a dedicated amp can and should improve bass response from given headphones, it's just a matter of right choice and match. Thanks for your feedback anyway. Anybody else familiar with the usual suspects?


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Is there anybody in this thread who has experience of switching/upgrading *from Pro-Ject Headbox II to Schiit Asgard*?
> 
> I know it would be silly to compare the two as they're of different class, but still - would I hear the much needed improvements, most importantly in lows/bass? My modded Pro-Ject (I installed a better op-amp, swapped input and output caps for bigger/better quality, etc.) sounds fantastic insofar resolution, soundstage and dimensionality are concerned but absolutely sucks when it comes to bass which is very light at best (I have Sennheiser HD 580, with HD 650 on its way).
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't have any experience with the Headbox II, but I did have the Asgard and HD600s for quite a while. From my experience the Asgard is a neutral amp, so if the Headbox is actually bass-light then yes, it'll seem like an improvement, but it might be that the Headbox is also neutral, in which case the Asgard might seem exactly the same (hard to say).
   
  The Asgard gets hot in general, I believe it gets the warmest on the bottom right side (underneath and around the volume control, although it might be the other side? no guarantees with my memory). If you're concerned about heat the easiest solution would probably be to get some larger feet for it, even half an inch of clearance would probably be enough to minimize heat transfer.


----------



## olddtfan

I have the Asgard and the HD 650 I have plenty of bass at least to my ears.


----------



## Defiant00

And looks like there's a new version: https://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=16


----------



## danL93

defiant00 said:


> And looks like there's a new version: https://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=16




Awesome!


----------



## apollinaris

I just wished it was in stock and had a picture of it  Although must admit, version 2 in their most popular amp is indeed an awesome move, feels like they really care about user's feedback and implement it in the subsequent versions. I'm even more happy because was about to buy Asgard 1 for my HD 650, but now it seems that Asgard 2 is right on time...


----------



## j0val

Ordered the Asgard last night that was on backorder. Just saw that the Asgard 2 is coming out in this thread. So I emailed Schiit about switching my order to the 2nd one, and the reply was that the backordered Asgards will ship as the new one.


----------



## j0val

Double post


----------



## skyline315

Man...they need some kind of upgrade deal.  Turn in your old Asgard 1 and get $100 off your Asgard 2 or something along those lines.
   
  I'd be game.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





skyline315 said:


> Man...they need some kind of upgrade deal.  Turn in your old Asgard 1 and get $100 off your Asgard 2 or something along those lines.
> 
> I'd be game.


 
   
  Why wouldn't you just sell Asgard 1 for $100? I bed you'd be able to sell it for more than that!


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Why wouldn't you just sell Asgard 1 for $100? I bed you'd be able to sell it for more than that!


 
   
  Oh, definitely.  I wasn't thinking about those #s as I typed them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Although, selling an Asgard may become slightly more difficult once the 2 is released.


----------



## hodgjy

I hear ya.  I have the Asgard 1 and just ordered the Asgard 2.  The 1 might become a bedroom rig rather than selling it.  Honestly, I hate selling stuff.
   
  Quote: 





skyline315 said:


> Oh, definitely.  I wasn't thinking about those #s as I typed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Synthax

Does you Asgards make a little noise at maximum last 10% of volume position? And is the also audible a little noise from asgard itself? I meanThat even at switched of CD player at maximum levels asgard produces a little noise and also a pot is grainy a bit.. Is it normal with this amp or my one is defected? I use T70 as a headphones.


----------



## hodgjy

Mine is dead silent.  You might have a dirty volume pot.  Email Jason at Schiit and he'll give you an answer within a day.
   
  Quote: 





synthax said:


> Does you Asgards make a little noise at maximum last 10% of volume position? And is the also audible a little noise from asgard itself? I meanThat even at switched of CD player at maximum levels asgard produces a little noise and also a pot is grainy a bit.. Is it normal with this amp or my one is defected? I use T70 as a headphones.


----------



## danL93

They now have some pictures up for the new asgard


----------



## Synthax

All clear, at these high levels of pot the noises can be heard.


----------



## Synthax

Quote: 





danl93 said:


> They now have some pictures up for the new asgard


 

 Wow, its nice, The Asgard 2
  I'm curious what are the sonic changes.


----------



## hodgjy

I'm just speculating here, and I could be totally off.  I'll find out in a little bit when it arrives.  But, I expect the new Asgard to be a little more clear and aggressive than the old Asgard.  This is based on what Jason said about borrowing ideas from the Mjolnir and making it uncomfortably close in performance to it.  Also, another high internal voltage amp, the SPL Auditor, is on the clear and aggressive side.  I expect it to be less aggressive than  both amps, however, because Jason also said it maintains the laid back nature of the old Asgard.
   
  Quote: 





synthax said:


> Wow, its nice, The Asgard 2
> I'm curious what are the sonic changes.


----------



## yezzum

@hodjy - Any opinion on how the Asgard 2 might compare against the Lyr? Curious given that they have borrowed from the higher model Mnojgnir.


----------



## hodgjy

I won't receive the Asgard 2 for about another week.  But, on paper it will have lower distortion and a much lower noise floor.  I'm expecting a very clear, open amp with no fatigue.
   
  Quote: 





yezzum said:


> @hodjy - Any opinion on how the Asgard 2 might compare against the Lyr? Curious given that they have borrowed from the higher model Mnojgnir.


----------



## skyline315

I'm interested in the pre-amp option.  I'd be 100% happy with the Asgard 1 if it had that option...


----------



## hodgjy

Now, I somehow feel compelled to order powered monitors.  Ugh.  The addition never ends.
   
  Quote: 





skyline315 said:


> I'm interested in the pre-amp option.  I'd be 100% happy with the Asgard 1 if it had that option...


----------



## yezzum

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> I won't receive the Asgard 2 for about another week.  But, on paper it will have lower distortion and a much lower noise floor.  I'm expecting a very clear, open amp with no fatigue.


 
   
  Cheers, looking forward to the first reviews!


----------



## manifesto31

Hello,
   
  I've decided to post my impressions on this amp. Let me point out that I'm a complete newbie on using headphone amps and therefore no reference of anykind. I've owned Sennheiser hd600 for I would say ten years now, I've listened to them using Rotel ra-930bx and for about a year now Rotel ra-1520 integrated amps. The small chinch plug on the latter kind of bothered me and I was also wondering how this headphones would sound using a dedicated amp. I came across this site and noticed the praise for this amp and decided to try it out. I cannot go wrong I thought, but I was wrong. When listening to it I noticed that it produced less bass with my headphones. The sound was otherwise nice, but the lackness of bass compared to my experience with the integrated Rotel was just too obvious. As a matter of fact it was so obvious that I returned the amp and asked for a new one. the other thing that was kind of curious to me was the fact that I had to turn on the volume to at least 12 o'clock to listen to it. most of the time I was listening to it at about 2 o'clock. I thought surely there was something wrong with it, considering the good reviews it had. The retailer (Italian Proaudio) was very friendly and sent me another one, but as it turned out there was no difference, that's just the way it sounds I guess. Now I know that there is an expression of neutral sounding amp that is commonly used here and it's probably this that I don't like. never considered myself a bass junkie or a loud listener though. The other thing I've often read here is that it has a nice punch and that with the hd600 they are a perfect match. well, not quite, maybe they are for someone who was used to listening to hd600 headphones using direct pc connection or something of the same price range, but an integrated amp like ra-1520 gives the headphones more power. and unfortunatelly that is just too important for me. i mean otherwise the mids and the trebles are very pleasant, the sound is nice and intriguing, but the lower frequencies are just not there. I guess I just made the mistake of expecting a dedicated amp (250 eur) would beat an integrated one that costs three times the price. will be more carefull in the future and prelistened before i buy. Any suggestions which amp I should try? Oh and the other components I used were arcam rdac, dal card deluxe optical output, kimber hero interconnect, qed coaxial of some type, rega p3 with gradolabs prestige head.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





manifesto31 said:


> but the lackness of bass compared to my experience with the integrated Rotel was just too obvious.


 
   
  Thanks a lot for your feedback, that's very useful for me, for the following reason.
   
  It's amazing how similar your case is to me. I was driving my ex-HD 580 and then HD 650 via phone output on my NAD 326CEE integrated amp and the low frequencies are amazing; however, the rest (mids and highs) are very muddy and low resolution. That's why I went down the road with a dedicated amp, first being rather modest with a used Pro-Ject Headbox II (around 60 Euro on Ebay) which I then modded with upgraded opamp, caps, etc (another 30 or 40 Eur). And what I got in return was an incredible sound stage, mids and highs but considerably low bass, almost on a verge of being flat. As with you, for me presence of a good, deep and punchy bass is a must, otherwise music doesn't sound ok to me. 
   
  Now, I was almost about to order Asgard (it's first iteration and now as the second is almost out - the second one), since I realized that while Pro-Ject Headbox II output power onto 300 Ohms headphones is a mere 60mW, the Asgard's one is almost 380mW. So I thought that the lack of bass is just a matter of low output power on my present amp and that it should be fixed with a more powerful amp. It seems that it's not, at least based on your experience.
   
  Any feedback from others would be much appreciated. Since now I'm not sure at all whether an investment into Asgard will be a good one, compared to my current setup.
   
  P.S. By the way, how come that you have to turn the volume knob of your Asgard up to 12-1 o'clock to get a good level? Even with my tiny Headbox, as described at above, I use 11-1 o'clock, but considering it's little output power, that's pretty much great for 300 Ohm headphones. Why you have to go so high with Asgard, I don't understand...


----------



## manifesto31

as far as the volume level is concerned i don't have a clue...i mean it's not that important how much the knob should be turned, therei s still plenty of room for loud listening. but with both units below 12 o'clock is just not loud enough for me. asgards 12 oclock level was approximately the same as rotel's 9-10.


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





manifesto31 said:


> as far as the volume level is concerned i don't have a clue...i mean it's not that important how much the knob should be turned, therei s still plenty of room for loud listening. but with both units below 12 o'clock is just not loud enough for me. asgards 12 oclock level was approximately the same as rotel's 9-10.


 
   
  What are you using as your source?


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





defiant00 said:


> What are you using as your source?


 
  If I may intervene (since I'm virtually in the same situation), I stream my digital collection via Logitech's Squeezebox Duet hooked up directly to both integrated and headphone amps (via RCA Y-splitter). Duet's volume is set to maximum 100. When I plug my HD 650 to integrated amp, I have pretty decent sound volume at 9-10 o'clock, while with headphone amp (Headbox II) - at 12-1 o'clock.


----------



## manifesto31

DAL card deluxe optical out into arcam rdac into schiit asgard was one the setups. just to make sure i tried arcam alpha 7 cd player into asgard and rega p3 turntable into rotel ra-1520 into asgard. and rdac into rotel and then via tape out asgard. didn't notice any change in level using different setups with both asgards.


----------



## skyline315

Crazy.  I listen my DT880s (250 ohm) at about 10 o'clock and find it just fine.  1 o'clock or higher would impair my hearing pretty quickly.  I think our differences here are not due to the Asgard, but some other link in the chain.
   
  Mine goes foobar2k-->HRT Music Streamer II-->Asgard.  I have my windows volume maxed out.
   
  I have no issue with poor bass, but I am certainly NOT a basshead so that may just be a difference in personal taste.
   
  And, finally, some of those nice integrated amps have perfectly fine headphone outs.  So, yes...it's possible that the Asgard is a downgrade in your circumstance.


----------



## manifesto31

one thing is sure, there is no way my 10 o'clock volume would satisfy any listener, and you can easily listen to it at 1 o'clock. my pc volume is at max of course. maybe you also having no issue with bass is somehow related. i can think of no reason for this obvious difference but the fact that you use a US version of asgard  anyone else from europe here?


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





manifesto31 said:


> one thing is sure, there is no way my 10 o'clock volume would satisfy any listener, and you can easily listen to it at 1 o'clock. my pc volume is at max of course. maybe you also having no issue with bass is somehow related. i can think of no reason for this obvious difference but the fact that you use a US version of asgard  anyone else from europe here?


 
  I believe the only difference in the units is the voltage for the connector on the back.  Does this really have an impact on volume?  If so, then that's interesting...learn something new every day.
   
  Of course, our different headphones will also have an impact, but I wouldn't expect it to be anything quite that dramatic.
   
  Are you sure this dealer is selling you an authorized Schiit product?


----------



## Defiant00

Interesting.
   
  When I was using mine with Bifrost and HD600s around 10 o'clock was loud so I was usually at or below 9.


----------



## manifesto31

i would say that's more than just interesting, considering the actual possibility that there are different units available in terms of performance. would appreciate feedback from other owners and maybe manufacturer also. i know that somewhere along these 113 pages (yes i've read all posts) someone also claimed he had to turn the volume knob very high and also remember other people finding it curious. maybe there is an explanation to it and i could still have a chance to enjoy this amp....oh and yes, proaudio is official retailer for schiit products, it is listed on manufacturer's website, this is how i found it in the first place. their service was flawless. they checked the second unit before sending it to me, claiming it is in order.


----------



## SunshineReggae

Quote: 





manifesto31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've decided to post my impressions on this amp. Let me point out that I'm a complete newbie on using headphone amps and therefore no reference of anykind. I've owned Sennheiser hd600 for I would say ten years now, I've listened to them using Rotel ra-930bx and for about a year now Rotel ra-1520 integrated amps. The small chinch plug on the latter kind of bothered me and I was also wondering how this headphones would sound using a dedicated amp. I came across this site and noticed the praise for this amp and decided to try it out. I cannot go wrong I thought, but I was wrong. When listening to it I noticed that it produced less bass with my headphones. The sound was otherwise nice, but the lackness of bass compared to my experience with the integrated Rotel was just too obvious. As a matter of fact it was so obvious that I returned the amp and asked for a new one. the other thing that was kind of curious to me was the fact that I had to turn on the volume to at least 12 o'clock to listen to it. most of the time I was listening to it at about 2 o'clock. I thought surely there was something wrong with it, considering the good reviews it had. The retailer (Italian Proaudio) was very friendly and sent me another one, but as it turned out there was no difference, that's just the way it sounds I guess. Now I know that there is an expression of neutral sounding amp that is commonly used here and it's probably this that I don't like. never considered myself a bass junkie or a loud listener though. The other thing I've often read here is that it has a nice punch and that with the hd600 they are a perfect match. well, not quite, maybe they are for someone who was used to listening to hd600 headphones using direct pc connection or something of the same price range, but an integrated amp like ra-1520 gives the headphones more power. and unfortunatelly that is just too important for me. i mean otherwise the mids and the trebles are very pleasant, the sound is nice and intriguing, but the lower frequencies are just not there. I guess I just made the mistake of expecting a dedicated amp (250 eur) would beat an integrated one that costs three times the price. will be more carefull in the future and prelistened before i buy. Any suggestions which amp I should try? Oh and the other components I used were arcam rdac, dal card deluxe optical output, kimber hero interconnect, qed coaxial of some type, rega p3 with gradolabs prestige head.


 
   
  Unless there's something fundamentally wrong with the Asgard's design, it's most likely that your integrated puts out more low frequency response (and impacts higher frequencies) because of your amp's output impedance. That will give you the impression of the integrated sounding 'full' and 'powerful' while in fact, the distortion introduced by the (too high) output impedance of the Rotel causes your amp to color the sound.
   
  It's mostly about what you're used to and if you're used to your integrated, there's a good chance the Asgard sounds 'thin' and 'underpowered' while in fact, it's not at all the case. I have the same experience between my Marantz and my Little Dot, where it seems that if there's any audible difference between them at all, it's that the Marantz slightly boosts the lower frequencies because of its output impedance.
   
  This is the most likely explanation in my opinion, ofcourse it's also possible the Asgard measures badly or (less likely) you have a malfunctioning unit.
   
  As for the volume of your Asgard; the reason your Asgard may be quieter than another person's is most likely because of the loudness of the DAC's signal. For instance, the signal from my Xonar DG soundcard at max volume comes at less dB than my Xonar STX's. Coincidentally, the STX measures better as a DAC than the DG, but the quality of the DAC does not have anything to do with the loudness of the signal it sends.


----------



## manifesto31

The explanation on the subject of bass seems logical. As far as the volume level or volume knob position is concerned I'm not so sure that it could be explained with lower loudness of rdac. As i've mentioned before i tried connecting the cd player directly to the amp and i had to increase the knob just about exactly to the same level to hear the same loudness. and connecting rdac to my integrated and comparing it to other sources didn't reveal any major differences in volume level. so there are two facts here that matter:1. the volume knob on asgard is about three degrees (12 o'clock compared to 9) higher as on my rotel for the same loudnes of the same source, trying different sources. and in addition 2. there are people who listen to their asgard about three degrees lower than i do. although our sources can not be compared, nor can headphones, until this moment at least. it is kind of unusually big and similar gap...my purpose in debating this is strictly to explain this phenomenon that i haven't been able to witness until now. and to of course exclude any possibility of auditioning fawlty unitS. ok I know it is highly unlikely that there would be something wrong with both units...


----------



## SunshineReggae

Quote: 





manifesto31 said:


> The explanation on the subject of bass seems logical. As far as the volume level or volume knob position is concerned I'm not so sure that it could be explained with lower loudness of rdac. As i've mentioned before i tried connecting the cd player directly to the amp and i had to increase the knob just about exactly to the same level to hear the same loudness. and connecting rdac to my integrated and comparing it to other sources didn't reveal any major differences in volume level. so there are two facts here that matter:1. the volume knob on asgard is about three degrees (12 o'clock compared to 9) higher as on my rotel for the same loudnes of the same source, trying different sources. and in addition 2. there are people who listen to their asgard about three degrees lower than i do. although our sources can not be compared, nor can headphones, until this moment at least. it is kind of unusually big and similar gap...my purpose in debating this is strictly to explain this phenomenon that i haven't been able to witness until now. and to of course exclude any possibility of auditioning fawlty unitS. ok I know it is highly unlikely that there would be something wrong with both units...


 
   
  1. This is normal because integrateds and their volume pots are typically tuned for speaker use. Comparing the volume pot on integrateds to dedicated headphone amps, headphone amps will typically have to be set 'louder' to match volumes. Even with my Little Dot on max gain setting, my integrated gets louder much earlier.
   
  2. Difference in loudness of the DAC signal, differences in software volume settings, differences in what is considered 'loud'.


----------



## manifesto31

thaks for these clarifying answers. but I still find it hard to believe that skyline315's setup:
   
  foobar-hrt music streamer-asgard
   
  vs. mine
   
  foobar-arcam rdac-asgard
   
  produces such different loudness (different perception taken into account).


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





manifesto31 said:


> thaks for these clarifying answers. but I still find it hard to believe that skyline315's setup:
> 
> foobar-hrt music streamer-asgard
> 
> ...


 
   
  As a side note, I have also run my Project Debut Carbon turntable-->Pro-Ject Phono Preamp-->Asgard combo and have pretty much the exact same results as far as listening in the 10 o'clock region for normal listening.  I will say that I have to crank it up to around 12 for quiet classical music, but that's a rarity.


----------



## Gilly87

Just got an Asgard to go between my HRT Microstreamer and HD650/DT770 LE, and I'm LOVING it! Definitely tightened up the bass from using the Microstreamer on its own, also helped out separation and overall soundstage performance. For $140 shipped off ebay I couldn't be happier.


----------



## K-Otar

Has any one used Fiio D07 as a DAC for the Asgard 2?


----------



## K-Otar

Also is the Asgard a good amp to drive the HE-500?


----------



## tuna47

Yes but lyr is better


----------



## K-Otar

I just got my HE-500, I simply amazed. I plugged it into "Laptop >> Fiio D07 >> Schiit Asgard 2".
  
 For now, I am satisfied with the D07/Asgard-2 combo and enjoying my HE-500.


----------



## Vidmaven

k-otar said:


> I just got my HE-500, I simply amazed. I plugged it into "Laptop >> Fiio D07 >> Schiit Asgard 2".
> 
> For now, I am satisfied with the D07/Asgard-2 combo and enjoying my HE-500.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/650092/new-schiit-asgard-2


----------



## iwing88

hi all asgard 1 owner, i know this is a very very old thread.
 just got my first asgard 1 from a friend. Love the amp.
 at the moment i am output from xonar stx RCA out > asgard.
  
 any good headphone around USD 300 or under a good match with asgard?
 for now i am using philip x1 which is great too but want to try others.
  
 thanks


----------



## Gino

Mac Air 2010, ODAC RCA, Analysis Plus Oval silver IC, Asgard 1, Takstar HI2050.


----------



## iwing88

gino said:


> Mac Air 2010, ODAC RCA, Analysis Plus Oval silver IC, Asgard 1, Takstar HI2050.


 
  
 NICE!


----------



## iwing88

so guys which is the best headphone to pair with schiit asgard?
  
 thanks


----------



## Gino

That depends on your front end and sound preference. I personally cannot recommend anything. I've not owned top tier cans. 

 I had been under the impression that the HD600 or HD650 were used in the development of the Asgard 1. However I find the HD600 to be warm and dark. I prefer the liveliness and top sparkle of the Takstar HI2050.


----------



## iwing88

How about t91 or td990?


----------



## Jimbob Andrews

I bought a used Schiit Asgard 1 here to power my Alpha Primes through a DX80 line out, and it works perfectly except if I listen to something with a lot of bass. If there is a lot of bass, the sound loses volume and regains it immediately. It happens probably once every 5 to 10 seconds. I am wondering if I just need to clean it or what. It is not a huge deal as I hardly listen to bass heavy music. Any thoughts on what might cause this?


----------



## Jimbob Andrews

It seems to have been a problem with the Ibasso, but I got it to stop acting like that.


----------



## Alypius

I've used my DT990/600 and T1.2 on both the Asgard and Asgard 2 and love it. I love my Crack more, but that's a bit of an apples/oranges comparison.


----------



## Transmaniacon

I've got an Asgard 2 on the way to power my B&O H6 headphones, will post my impressions but I am definitely looking forward to getting this amp.


----------



## franzdom

Is the Asgard 2 a decent match for the DT770 250ohm?


----------



## Alypius

franzdom said:


> Is the Asgard 2 a decent match for the DT770 250ohm?


 

 Yep!


----------

